# 2013 losses- rainbow baby making thread...



## sedgeez

Hi ladies! :hi:

so this is the group we spoke about making. just let me know when your TTC and ill add you to the list. 

This group is for the ladies who lost a precious angel in 2013. feel free to join us :flower:


fingers crossed for the beautiful rainbows :hugs:

:dust::dust::dust:

*Sedgeez - TTC March*
*LucyLake - TTC April/May*
*Jessshakespea - TTC March*
*Cloves - TTC April/May*
*Neverending -TTC April*
*Raggydoll - TTC March*
*Shouse -TTC March*
*Danni8394 -TTC April/May*
*George83 -TTC May*
*Greener Grass - TTC March*
*Chathamlady - TTC May*
*Kasey84 -TTC March*
*Nimyra - TTC April/May*
*Skywalker - TTC April/May*
*Tasha - TTC March*
*Misscalais - TTC March*
*Mah0113 - TTC March*
*Ece77 -TTC June*
*Cryssie - TTC May/June*
*DebbieDobs - TTC April*
*Tamina800 - TTC April*
*Robyn1990 - TTC April/May*


----------



## LucyLake

Thank you for making this thread Sedgeez. <3 I'm waiting for my AF anxiously and ovulating currently. Hoping to get a :bfp: in April/early May! <3 :dust:


----------



## sedgeez

LucyLake said:


> Thank you for making this thread Sedgeez. <3 I'm waiting for my AF anxiously and ovulating currently. Hoping to get a :bfp: in April/early May! <3 :dust:

:hugs:

Ill be DTD as soon as i sort my little mental issue out i spoke about in one of my threads. when i had the pregnancy tissue removed, i cant get it out of my head. im thinking of speaking to my doctor when i next see her if i havent over come it by then. i just need to keep trying :thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## jessshakespea

We're gonna start asap. :) I haven't got anywhere used to the idea of not being pregnant but its more a timing thing for us. I think its like falling off a horse for me, if I don't get straight back on I'll lose my nerve! not gonna wait for af either, just the o! So if I stop bleeding and my levels go down.... :spermy: got a load of opks in the cupboard, glad I never chucked them!


----------



## cloves

I lost my baby in Jan. Had a period in Feb. And just started AF again today, but so far it has had big clots. I am thinking it is another miscarriage. Going to try next few months, but going to talk to doctor first. But put me for April or May.


----------



## sedgeez

jessshakespea said:


> We're gonna start asap. :) I haven't got anywhere used to the idea of not being pregnant but its more a timing thing for us. I think its like falling off a horse for me, if I don't get straight back on I'll lose my nerve! not gonna wait for af either, just the o! So if I stop bleeding and my levels go down.... :spermy: got a load of opks in the cupboard, glad I never chucked them!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:

lots of baby dust to you!!

last time when i was TTC my doctor just said to DTD every 2 days to catch my fertile period due to me having irregular periods. she never advised me on my cycles etc :shrug: so i feel like a newbie really.

ill just being doing it every 2 days now but if AF comes along then ill be purchasing a thermometer so i can check my cycles and when i o :thumbup:

hopefully ill catch it and a rainbow will make an appearance! 

:flower:


----------



## sedgeez

cloves said:


> I lost my baby in Jan. Had a period in Feb. And just started AF again today, but so far it has had big clots. I am thinking it is another miscarriage. Going to try next few months, but going to talk to doctor first. But put me for April or May.

im so sorry for your loss and what your now going through. ill put you on the list and i hope everythings ok
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## jessshakespea

Sorry to hear that cloves. :( :hugs:

Sedgeez I would be useless at charting. I have an app on my phone you can put all sorts in but I just put in AF and opk results!

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## sedgeez

jessshakespea said:


> Sorry to hear that cloves. :( :hugs:
> 
> Sedgeez I would be useless at charting. I have an app on my phone you can put all sorts in but I just put in AF and opk results!
> 
> :dust: to everyone!

ill be using fertility friend if it comes to it. im hopeless at all that :haha:

:flower:


----------



## Neverending

Wow is my phone messing up! Put me down for april please we will try right after af thinking I o'd last night respectfully waiting for my partner he would feel more comfortable after af so if I miscarry again he won't think it's because we tried to soon even with the doctors go ahead


----------



## sedgeez

Neverending said:


> Wow is my phone messing up! Put me down for april please we will try right after af thinking I o'd last night respectfully waiting for my partner he would feel more comfortable after af so if I miscarry again he won't think it's because we tried to soon even with the doctors go ahead

ill add you to the list :flower:


----------



## Raggydoll

Hi everyone. :hi:

I found out I was miscarrying 5 weeks ago and had an ERPC nearly 4 weeks ago. Me and DH would like to ttc ASAP I just need the bleeding to stop. 

I'm feeling a bit frustrated with the bleeding now. I went to out of hours yesterday evening as my bleeding became a lot heavier and clotty. The dr seemed sure it was the start of my period but today I've got a bit of a temperature, so it's back to the GP for me tomorrow. 


Good luck to you all. I hope we're all sharing a PAL journey together soon. 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## sedgeez

Raggydoll said:


> Hi everyone. :hi:
> 
> I found out I was miscarrying 5 weeks ago and had an ERPC nearly 4 weeks ago. Me and DH would like to ttc ASAP I just need the bleeding to stop.
> 
> I'm feeling a bit frustrated with the bleeding now. I went to out of hours yesterday evening as my bleeding became a lot heavier and clotty. The dr seemed sure it was the start of my period but today I've got a bit of a temperature, so it's back to the GP for me tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Good luck to you all. I hope we're all sharing a PAL journey together soon.
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

:hugs:

should i put you down for march then just incase? :winkwink:

i hope everything gets sorted for you <3


----------



## Raggydoll

sedgeez said:


> Raggydoll said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. :hi:
> 
> I found out I was miscarrying 5 weeks ago and had an ERPC nearly 4 weeks ago. Me and DH would like to ttc ASAP I just need the bleeding to stop.
> 
> I'm feeling a bit frustrated with the bleeding now. I went to out of hours yesterday evening as my bleeding became a lot heavier and clotty. The dr seemed sure it was the start of my period but today I've got a bit of a temperature, so it's back to the GP for me tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Good luck to you all. I hope we're all sharing a PAL journey together soon.
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> should i put you down for march then just incase? :winkwink:
> 
> i hope everything gets sorted for you <3Click to expand...

Thank you. Hopefully March, If we are lucky to conceive quickly our rainbow will be due very near to my daughters birthday.


----------



## shouse

Hey Ladies,

I miscarried last month on the 13, it was both my husband and I's first miscarriage. We were given the ok to try again on Monday. I'm really hoping for my rainbow baby. Good luck to all
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Danni8394

Put me in for April/May as well. We are never going to not try, I just need the all clear from my laparoscopy and D&C tomorrow for us to start trying, so likely it'll be that far out.


----------



## sedgeez

shouse said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I miscarried last month on the 13, it was both my husband and I's first miscarriage. We were given the ok to try again on Monday. I'm really hoping for my rainbow baby. Good luck to all
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

you are the 3rd person in this group who miscarried on the 13th of feb :nope: what is it with that date?! 

im so sorry for your loss. ill put you down for march then :thumbup:

:hugs::hugs:

:dust:


----------



## sedgeez

Danni8394 said:


> Put me in for April/May as well. We are never going to not try, I just need the all clear from my laparoscopy and D&C tomorrow for us to start trying, so likely it'll be that far out.

ill add you to this list :flower:

good luck with everything. :hugs:


----------



## george83

Thank you for the thread, you ladies have been such a support to me in the unmentionable section, hopefully we'll be trying may time (around our wedding anniversary) will you add me to the list please?

Good luck ladies - you all deserve it! x x x x x x


----------



## sedgeez

george83 said:


> Thank you for the thread, you ladies have been such a support to me in the unmentionable section, hopefully we'll be trying may time (around our wedding anniversary) will you add me to the list please?
> 
> Good luck ladies - you all deserve it! x x x x x x

ill add you now :thumbup:

:dust::dust::dust:

xxx


----------



## Greener Grass

i am officially trying now as the thought of using birth control is so laughable to me.

Sedgeez when you buy a thermometer it has to be one with two decimal places, theres a really good seller on ebay called fertilityplan. I bought a bundle from them which had opks hpts and a thermometer and it was much cheaper than buying them seperate :)


Good to see some familiar faces on here, i just hope i'm not left here on my own when you all get rainbow babies, unfortunatly it has happened before and hurt like hell


----------



## sedgeez

Greener Grass said:


> i am officially trying now as the thought of using birth control is so laughable to me.
> 
> Sedgeez when you buy a thermometer it has to be one with two decimal places, theres a really good seller on ebay called fertilityplan. I bought a bundle from them which had opks hpts and a thermometer and it was much cheaper than buying them seperate :)
> 
> 
> Good to see some familiar faces on here, i just hope i'm not left here on my own when you all get rainbow babies, unfortunatly it has happened before and hurt like hell

hi Greener Grass :hi:

i had thought that about myself to be honest but hopefully it wont be that way. 

rainbow babies for everyone!!! :dust:

thanks for that too, ill look on ebay then. i totally feel like i dont know what im doing! :dohh:

ill add you to the list now 

:flower:


----------



## Greener Grass

would you like a link?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/14039820...eName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

just to say if you have pcos theres a good chance you will have high LH so ovulation tests will be tricky for you. Not sure if you were planning on getting some. Me personally i buy the low sensitivity ones as the normal ones i'd get positives all day every day. But obviously the choice is up to you, I'm still getting lines everyday on opks :S i'm not sure if its just my messed up hormones, i'm getting ready to ovulate or left over HCG :S


----------



## sedgeez

Greener Grass said:


> would you like a link?

yes please! :flower:

xx


----------



## Greener Grass

i'm too quick for you :haha:


----------



## sedgeez

Greener Grass said:


> would you like a link?
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/14039820...eName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> just to say if you have pcos theres a good chance you will have high LH so ovulation tests will be tricky for you. Not sure if you were planning on getting some. Me personally i buy the low sensitivity ones as the normal ones i'd get positives all day every day. But obviously the choice is up to you, I'm still getting lines everyday on opks :S i'm not sure if its just my messed up hormones, i'm getting ready to ovulate or left over HCG :S




> i'm too quick for you :haha:

lol you are!! had me confused for a moment :wacko: :haha:

i do have PCOS so thanks for the advice. i wasnt sure if using ovulation tests would be worth it for me yet. i was going to chart abit first (unless i already start baking a rainbow :haha: ) so ill have a look :thumbup:

thank you :flower:


----------



## Greener Grass

well i could be a fertility dr the amount of crap i know so please feel free to ask for advice :flower:


----------



## sedgeez

Greener Grass said:


> well i could be a fertility dr the amount of crap i know so please feel free to ask for advice :flower:

haha you should start charging! :winkwink:

ive just had a quick peek and theyre so cheap!! definitely going to get it from there :thumbup:

thank you :flower:


----------



## chathamlady

Put me down for may please waiting on testing to be completed


----------



## sedgeez

chathamlady said:


> Put me down for may please waiting on testing to be completed

ill add you now :flower:

sorry for your loss :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kasey84

My OH and I have just started ttc again, so write me down for March :)

Good Luck All! Hoping we all get our rainbows very soon <3


----------



## Nimyra

Put me down for April/May. 

Just waiting for this evil brown spotting to end and my hcg to fall to zero... (currently 57 as of Wednesday).

I cannot wait to put this all behind me and start trying for my rainbow baby.

As it is, my doctor has told me I'm not cleared for sex or bathing yet, not until the spotting stops (eek!) so I'm not going to be doing much of anything until AF comes. 

Sorry for being a downer...


----------



## sedgeez

Kasey84 said:


> My OH and I have just started ttc again, so write me down for March :)
> 
> Good Luck All! Hoping we all get our rainbows very soon <3

ive added you to the list :flower:

:dust:


----------



## sedgeez

Nimyra said:


> Put me down for April/May.
> 
> Just waiting for this evil brown spotting to end and my hcg to fall to zero... (currently 57 as of Wednesday).
> 
> I cannot wait to put this all behind me and start trying for my rainbow baby.
> 
> As it is, my doctor has told me I'm not cleared for sex or bathing yet, not until the spotting stops (eek!) so I'm not going to be doing much of anything until AF comes.
> 
> Sorry for being a downer...

your not being a downer at all! :hugs:

i hope things settle down for you and you get your rainbow!! :dust:


----------



## Neverending

I'm am so excited we think we aren't going to temp and just dtd like we always do so its not to become a chore. By no means am I saying it is for people who do, :) hope I don't have month after months of disapoinment with bfn again we both are so excited. And spring is around the corner! So pretty! I hope we all can get our rainbows!!!! *rainbow dust to all*


----------



## sedgeez

Neverending said:


> I'm am so excited we think we aren't going to temp and just dtd like we always do so its not to become a chore. By no means am I saying it is for people who do, :) hope I don't have month after months of disapoinment with bfn again we both are so excited. And spring is around the corner! So pretty! I hope we all can get our rainbows!!!! *rainbow dust to all*

i know what you mean, i hated getting bfn all the time. we need :bfp: all round!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## MissyMo120

We too are trying.. We had a full term loss in Jan. We were told to wait 6 months, but I don't think that is going to happen! Mostly bc I had a c/s. I was thinking about starting soy iso with my next cycle, whenever that is! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Tasha

Can I join you girls? I am feeling a bit lonely atm so thought I would seek out people in a similar situation. I started miscarrying on the 11th March which was my 14th loss in a row, I had seven first tri loses between August 2008 and September 2010, a stilbirth at 24+3 in April 2011, and this was my sixth first tri loss since May 2011. I also had four babies before all of this (one boy, three girls, one of which was born sleeping at 36+6). 

How are you all doing? :hugs:


----------



## Malcolm12

I would like to join the group. I miscarried in February. AF came 3/14. Hoping OPK and BBT can help us get our rainbow baby.


----------



## Misscalais

Yay I'm glad to be joining you girls I'm so looking forward to seeing everyone get their rainbow babies. 
I'm TTC now so put me up for march please. :) although I'm not sure if ill ovulate this mth or not.


----------



## Misscalais

Tasha said:


> Can I join you girls? I am feeling a bit lonely atm so thought I would seek out people in a similar situation. I started miscarrying on the 11th March which was my 14th loss in a row, I had seven first tri loses between August 2008 and September 2010, a stilbirth at 24+3 in April 2011, and this was my sixth first tri loss since May 2011. I also had four babies before all of this (one boy, three girls, one of which was born sleeping at 36+6).
> 
> How are you all doing? :hugs:

Oh my goodness I'm so sorry you have gone through so many losses I can't even imagine how painful that would be.
Lots of hugs for you and praying for a super sticky rainbow baby for you.
:dust:


----------



## Raggydoll

Tasha said:


> Can I join you girls? I am feeling a bit lonely atm so thought I would seek out people in a similar situation. I started miscarrying on the 11th March which was my 14th loss in a row, I had seven first tri loses between August 2008 and September 2010, a stilbirth at 24+3 in April 2011, and this was my sixth first tri loss since May 2011. I also had four babies before all of this (one boy, three girls, one of which was born sleeping at 36+6).
> 
> How are you all doing? :hugs:

:hugs: oh Tasha I'm sorry sorry you lost your baby. I really hope you get your rainbow baby. Xx


----------



## Tasha

Thank you misscalais and raggydoll. I am sorry for your loss too. 

How are you all doing today?

I forgot to say I start TTC this cycle, so March.


----------



## sedgeez

MissyMo120 said:


> We too are trying.. We had a full term loss in Jan. We were told to wait 6 months, but I don't think that is going to happen! Mostly bc I had a c/s. I was thinking about starting soy iso with my next cycle, whenever that is! Good luck to everyone!

sorry for your loss :hugs:

ill add you to the list :thumbup: when do you want putting down for?

:dust:


----------



## sedgeez

Tasha said:


> Can I join you girls? I am feeling a bit lonely atm so thought I would seek out people in a similar situation. I started miscarrying on the 11th March which was my 14th loss in a row, I had seven first tri loses between August 2008 and September 2010, a stilbirth at 24+3 in April 2011, and this was my sixth first tri loss since May 2011. I also had four babies before all of this (one boy, three girls, one of which was born sleeping at 36+6).
> 
> How are you all doing? :hugs:

im so sorry for all of your losses! :hugs::hugs:

ill add you to the list now :hugs:


----------



## sedgeez

Malcolm12 said:


> I would like to join the group. I miscarried in February. AF came 3/14. Hoping OPK and BBT can help us get our rainbow baby.

sorry for your loss. when would you like putting down for? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sedgeez

Misscalais said:


> Yay I'm glad to be joining you girls I'm so looking forward to seeing everyone get their rainbow babies.
> I'm TTC now so put me up for march please. :) although I'm not sure if ill ovulate this mth or not.

ill add you now :thumbup:

:dust:


----------



## sedgeez

how are we all doing today?
i woke up feeling ill today :dohh:


----------



## mah0113

I began bleeding on feb 6th, though I think I actually miscarried on feb 7th [cervix was still closed when i went to my dr to get the bleeding checked out but she said I was def miscarrying].

I am on cd6 right now, the bleeding seems to be tapering off [this is my first af since mc] and we will be trying again this month, and testing early april!

I am starting progesterone this cycle, so hopefully third time is a charm. this will be our first baby.


----------



## mah0113

Tasha said:


> Can I join you girls? I am feeling a bit lonely atm so thought I would seek out people in a similar situation. I started miscarrying on the 11th March which was my 14th loss in a row, I had seven first tri loses between August 2008 and September 2010, a stilbirth at 24+3 in April 2011, and this was my sixth first tri loss since May 2011. I also had four babies before all of this (one boy, three girls, one of which was born sleeping at 36+6).
> 
> How are you all doing? :hugs:

I am so sorry for your losses--I cannot even imagine :cry:

I see that you were diagnosed with various blood clotting disorders, etc---its so weird/scary to me that you had completely healthy babies and now keep miscarrying. I had always just kind of assumed that once you have a few, theres clearly no prob.


----------



## sedgeez

mah0113 said:


> I began bleeding on feb 6th, though I think I actually miscarried on feb 7th [cervix was still closed when i went to my dr to get the bleeding checked out but she said I was def miscarrying].
> 
> I am on cd6 right now, the bleeding seems to be tapering off [this is my first af since mc] and we will be trying again this month, and testing early april!
> 
> I am starting progesterone this cycle, so hopefully third time is a charm. this will be our first baby.

im sorry for your loss :hugs::hugs:

ill add you to the list now :flower:

:dust:


----------



## Tasha

sedgeez, I am sorry you are feeling ill. What's wrong, a cold?



mah0113 said:


> I am so sorry for your losses--I cannot even imagine :cry:
> 
> I see that you were diagnosed with various blood clotting disorders, etc---its so weird/scary to me that you had completely healthy babies and now keep miscarrying. I had always just kind of assumed that once you have a few, theres clearly no prob.

I am so sorry for yours too :hugs:

Yes it is a bit weird and odd, and honestly I presumed the same. I was diagnosed after my third pregnancy resulted in a stillbirth with a clotting disorder called Factor V Leiden. That meant clexane and aspirin the next pregnancy and that got my fourth pregnancy here okay. Its been since then that things have got crazy with the 13 first tri loses and another stillbirth, I have been diagnosed with more clotting disorders along the way, something called MTHFR and then most recently the natural killer cells (meaning my body attacks my babies). The natural killer cells are an autoimmune thing so can start at any time, for me I believe that my c-section with pregnancy number four started it but of course I will never know for sure.


----------



## sedgeez

Tasha said:


> sedgeez, I am sorry you are feeling ill. What's wrong, a cold?

Yes I think I have come down with something :( I feel all achey and run down.

But I've started getting af cramps and I normally feel like this too when af is about to start.
The cramps normally start a few days to a week before af comes so maybe that's it?

:hugs:


----------



## Kasey84

Malcolm12 said:


> I would like to join the group. I miscarried in February. AF came 3/14. Hoping OPK and BBT can help us get our rainbow baby.

So sorry for your losses Tasha. Please join us. I hope the group offers some comfort and helps with the loneliness. <3


----------



## Kasey84

Tasha said:


> Can I join you girls? I am feeling a bit lonely atm so thought I would seek out people in a similar situation. I started miscarrying on the 11th March which was my 14th loss in a row, I had seven first tri loses between August 2008 and September 2010, a stilbirth at 24+3 in April 2011, and this was my sixth first tri loss since May 2011. I also had four babies before all of this (one boy, three girls, one of which was born sleeping at 36+6).
> 
> How are you all doing? :hugs:

I'm so sorry for your losses Tasha. Please join us. I hope this group offers some comfort and helps with the loneliness. <3


----------



## Danni8394

Wow, Tasha, what a story. I can't even imagine the heartbreak you've felt...

My mood is optimistic. Just home from a D&C and laparoscopy to remove [what is reportedly] a benign cyst from my left tube. Sure, I'm hopped up on drugs, but it's behind me and now I can look forward only. I can do this.


----------



## LucyLake

Tasha said:


> Can I join you girls? I am feeling a bit lonely atm so thought I would seek out people in a similar situation. I started miscarrying on the 11th March which was my 14th loss in a row, I had seven first tri loses between August 2008 and September 2010, a stilbirth at 24+3 in April 2011, and this was my sixth first tri loss since May 2011. I also had four babies before all of this (one boy, three girls, one of which was born sleeping at 36+6).
> 
> How are you all doing? :hugs:

Tasha, I'm so sorry for your losses and glad to have you here in this thread. I cannot wait to see you rainbow, you deserve it so much <3 :dust: :dust: Love to you and your family <3


----------



## DebbieDobs

Is is ok if I join too? 

I can't wait to start trying again although my MC only started on the 13th March (and is still in the early process as we speak) and was confirmed on the 14th March 2013 via a internal scan.

My OH is back on his Zinc now as I fell pregnant after a month of him taking them in Jan. 

I asked the Nurse during my scan if I looked healthy and she reassured me everything looked fine.

I am feeling very positive at the moment as I now know we can conceive and nothing is going to stop us until we conceive again. 

OH does have a few health problems like he has seizures although he's not had any this year due to being on medication (And not even the strong stuff as well) He also have fibrosis of the blood and lymphoid hyperplasia of the blood. As far as I know neither are life threatening and my OH does not need medical help for these. I wonder if my angel I lost may have had the same health problems and that's why the heart never started beating. 

The GP knows we are trying and was not worried about his health problems as I am healthy with only a allergy I developed when being pregnant... I am hoping it will go though lol. 

xx


----------



## ece77

Hi all,
We lost our baby on March, 9th. S/he should have been 7+5 that day, but stopped developing at 6+0. My OB didn't want to risk anything so I had to have a d&c the same day :cry: 
We'll wait for a couple of cycles to see if I have a follicular/luteal phase defect, since I have 24ish day cycles. 
I wasn't tracking the last time since I fell pregnant first month of TTC. It was quite a shock (in a good way) but ended up sadly unfortunately. 
Well at least we know that we can get pregnant :winkwink: I hope next time we'll have a sticky bean :thumbup:
So we'll most likely start TTC again around June!
Good luck to all of you ladies...


----------



## sedgeez

DebbieDobs said:


> Is is ok if I join too?
> 
> I can't wait to start trying again although my MC only started on the 13th March (and is still in the early process as we speak) and was confirmed on the 14th March 2013 via a internal scan.
> 
> My OH is back on his Zinc now as I fell pregnant after a month of him taking them in Jan.
> 
> I asked the Nurse during my scan if I looked healthy and she reassured me everything looked fine.
> 
> I am feeling very positive at the moment as I now know we can conceive and nothing is going to stop us until we conceive again.
> 
> OH does have a few health problems like he has seizures although he's not had any this year due to being on medication (And not even the strong stuff as well) He also have fibrosis of the blood and lymphoid hyperplasia of the blood. As far as I know neither are life threatening and my OH does not need medical help for these. I wonder if my angel I lost may have had the same health problems and that's why the heart never started beating.
> 
> The GP knows we are trying and was not worried about his health problems as I am healthy with only a allergy I developed when being pregnant... I am hoping it will go though lol.
> 
> xx

im sorry for your loss :hugs:

of course you can join, what month do you want me to put you down for?

:dust:


----------



## sedgeez

ece77 said:


> Hi all,
> We lost our baby on March, 9th. S/he should have been 7+5 that day, but stopped developing at 6+0. My OB didn't want to risk anything so I had to have a d&c the same day :cry:
> We'll wait for a couple of cycles to see if I have a follicular/luteal phase defect, since I have 24ish day cycles.
> I wasn't tracking the last time since I fell pregnant first month of TTC. It was quite a shock (in a good way) but ended up sadly unfortunately.
> Well at least we know that we can get pregnant :winkwink: I hope next time we'll have a sticky bean :thumbup:
> So we'll most likely start TTC again around June!
> Good luck to all of you ladies...

im sorry for your loss :hugs:

ill add you to the list.

good luck :dust:


----------



## sedgeez

i seem to be under the spell of the green monster today :nope:

since my mc every where i have turned there are pregnant women or babies.

well today my OHs nephews girlfriend has gone into labour. this will be her 2nd child and shes a few years younger than me :wacko:
dont get me wrong, im really happy for her. i just cant help but feel that all too familiar pang of jealousy when i found out. 

the last time she got pregnant i was so jealous as i was TTC and it was so hard for me. both times she didnt even try and it just happened.

it breaks my heart as when i was pregnant we used to talk about both of our babies being friends etc. she is having a girl and i was convinced mine was a girl. she was saying how i could have her moses basket when she was done with it and the clothes etc.

now shes giving birth and i have an empty belly :cry:

what makes it worse is that i would of been paying for a private scan next week to find out the gender.

i just feel like its a smack in the face. out of all the women i know im the only one without a child :nope: it makes me feel like im less of a woman than they are.

is anyone else feeling this way?

i just need to focus on my rainbow :dust:


----------



## jessshakespea

:hugs: I've been having a bad day today too. Sometimes you just need to wear pyjamas all day, stay in bed with a book / the internet and hide from the world eh?


----------



## jessshakespea

And woah! Where did everyone come from ? It's got super busy in here :D That's a LOT of babies we're going to be making ladies! xxx


----------



## sedgeez

jessshakespea said:


> And woah! Where did everyone come from ? It's got super busy in here :D That's a LOT of babies we're going to be making ladies! xxx

i know, lots and lots of babies! :baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:

:dust:


----------



## sedgeez

jessshakespea said:


> :hugs: I've been having a bad day today too. Sometimes you just need to wear pyjamas all day, stay in bed with a book / the internet and hide from the world eh?

definitely. i knew she was due this week but it wasnt until i knew she was in labour it hit me :dohh:
x


----------



## Misscalais

sedgeez said:


> how are we all doing today?
> i woke up feeling ill today :dohh:

I also woke up feeling sickly. Like nauseous and have to go to the toilet a lot, I think I might have mild food poisoning :sick: and Im meant to have a hair dressers appointment today.


----------



## Misscalais

sedgeez said:


> i seem to be under the spell of the green monster today :nope:
> 
> since my mc every where i have turned there are pregnant women or babies.
> 
> well today my OHs nephews girlfriend has gone into labour. this will be her 2nd child and shes a few years younger than me :wacko:
> dont get me wrong, im really happy for her. i just cant help but feel that all too familiar pang of jealousy when i found out.
> 
> the last time she got pregnant i was so jealous as i was TTC and it was so hard for me. both times she didnt even try and it just happened.
> 
> it breaks my heart as when i was pregnant we used to talk about both of our babies being friends etc. she is having a girl and i was convinced mine was a girl. she was saying how i could have her moses basket when she was done with it and the clothes etc.
> 
> now shes giving birth and i have an empty belly :cry:
> 
> what makes it worse is that i would of been paying for a private scan next week to find out the gender.
> 
> i just feel like its a smack in the face. out of all the women i know im the only one without a child :nope: it makes me feel like im less of a woman than they are.
> 
> is anyone else feeling this way?
> 
> i just need to focus on my rainbow :dust:

Awww im so sorry :hugs:
I feel the same. Some days are worse than others.
I have a friend that started ttc 3 mths after we started and we were like how cool would it be to fall together. She got bfp on their very 1st cycle. I was happy but extremely jealous seems they didn't even have to really try at all. Anyway fast track to cycle 6 and I got my bfp, was excited told her that day and were were excited our babies would be around 16 weeks apart and that we were hoping they could be the same sex and be BFFs. 
And then I MC it was so hard telling her :(
And then a week and a bit later she announces she's having a girl. ( I'm trying for a girl ) and it just hurts so much. I mean ill love either sex and as long as my baby is happy and healthy that's all that matters but I'm praying hard for a girl to complete our family. I didn't have a preference with my boys I was happy for either sex but because this will be our last, it's my last hope at having a daughter. I have a feeling the bub I lost was a boy :( it's so hard to deal with.
I'm so nervous about becoming pregnant again at the fear of loosing another baby. It's scary.


----------



## Misscalais

Is anyone taking any special supplements/vitamins/lubricant/OPK etc to help with getting their bfp?
I'm just taking folic acid at the moment and ill go down the OPK track again if it doesn't happen soon.
I used them for two mths before and it got really annoying. I don't tempt because I don't sleep well and I'm up and down all night.


----------



## Kasey84

sedgeez said:


> i seem to be under the spell of the green monster today :nope:
> 
> since my mc every where i have turned there are pregnant women or babies.
> 
> well today my OHs nephews girlfriend has gone into labour. this will be her 2nd child and shes a few years younger than me :wacko:
> dont get me wrong, im really happy for her. i just cant help but feel that all too familiar pang of jealousy when i found out.
> 
> the last time she got pregnant i was so jealous as i was TTC and it was so hard for me. both times she didnt even try and it just happened.
> 
> it breaks my heart as when i was pregnant we used to talk about both of our babies being friends etc. she is having a girl and i was convinced mine was a girl. she was saying how i could have her moses basket when she was done with it and the clothes etc.
> 
> now shes giving birth and i have an empty belly :cry:
> 
> what makes it worse is that i would of been paying for a private scan next week to find out the gender.
> 
> i just feel like its a smack in the face. out of all the women i know im the only one without a child :nope: it makes me feel like im less of a woman than they are.
> 
> is anyone else feeling this way?
> 
> i just need to focus on my rainbow :dust:


I know what you mean Sedgeez. Everywhere I look, I'm bombarded by pregnant women, pictures of ultrasounds or growing bellies, birth announcements, or news of new pregnancies. My cousin is about to give birth any day now and I also just got an invite for a baby shower for another friend. I'm about to lose my mind with jealousy :wacko:

I'm trying to minimize my exposure to it all (staying off fb) and I think your right, maybe we need to focus on getting our Rainbows :)


----------



## Cryssie

You can add me! We'll be ttc around end of May/beginning of June!


----------



## DebbieDobs

sedgeez said:


> DebbieDobs said:
> 
> 
> Is is ok if I join too?
> 
> I can't wait to start trying again although my MC only started on the 13th March (and is still in the early process as we speak) and was confirmed on the 14th March 2013 via a internal scan.
> 
> My OH is back on his Zinc now as I fell pregnant after a month of him taking them in Jan.
> 
> I asked the Nurse during my scan if I looked healthy and she reassured me everything looked fine.
> 
> I am feeling very positive at the moment as I now know we can conceive and nothing is going to stop us until we conceive again.
> 
> OH does have a few health problems like he has seizures although he's not had any this year due to being on medication (And not even the strong stuff as well) He also have fibrosis of the blood and lymphoid hyperplasia of the blood. As far as I know neither are life threatening and my OH does not need medical help for these. I wonder if my angel I lost may have had the same health problems and that's why the heart never started beating.
> 
> The GP knows we are trying and was not worried about his health problems as I am healthy with only a allergy I developed when being pregnant... I am hoping it will go though lol.
> 
> xx
> 
> im sorry for your loss :hugs:
> 
> of course you can join, what month do you want me to put you down for?
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Can you put me down for April please. Thank you. xx


----------



## DebbieDobs

Misscalais said:


> Is anyone taking any special supplements/vitamins/lubricant/OPK etc to help with getting their bfp?
> I'm just taking folic acid at the moment and ill go down the OPK track again if it doesn't happen soon.
> I used them for two mths before and it got really annoying. I don't tempt because I don't sleep well and I'm up and down all night.

I am still taking folic acid. OH is taking Zinc. That's all we ever do. xx


----------



## Misscalais

DebbieDobs said:


> I am still taking folic acid. OH is taking Zinc. That's all we ever do. xx

Yeah I'm not that keen on taking lots of different things. DH isn't taking anything, he never even remembers to take multi vitamins so I'd be waisting my time trying to get him to remember to take anything lol!
I'm pretty excited because I think I've ovulated or I'm about to.
I check my CP and checked it last night was high but not really open or soft, checked it this morning and its high, open, soft and I seem to have some EWCM which I haven't had any pretty much since ttc!
So I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I am and Bd my butt off and hoping for my bfp before AF arrives :D


----------



## ece77

Did you start taking your vitamins right after your MCs? I had to have a D&C due to MMC so my OB prescribed an antibiotic in case an infection occurs. So I didn't take my folic acid until today. Should I start taking them again, what do you think? 
And for the DH, he wasn't taking anything last time. But I'll get him something before we start TTC again. He is a social smoker, and doesn't have a very healthy diet at work.
Another question: When did your pregnancy tests start giving negative results? This morning I did a POAS and it turned positive right away. I couldn't imagine I'd be miserable seeing a BFP; but, as it is, I was praying for a BFN so that I'd have my first AF as soon as possible. 
I want to track a couple of cycles before TTC again (due to short cycle length) so I am obsessed with getting that first AF!


----------



## DebbieDobs

ece77 said:


> Did you start taking your vitamins right after your MCs? I had to have a D&C due to MMC so my OB prescribed an antibiotic in case an infection occurs. So I didn't take my folic acid until today. Should I start taking them again, what do you think?
> And for the DH, he wasn't taking anything last time. But I'll get him something before we start TTC again. He is a social smoker, and doesn't have a very healthy diet at work.
> Another question: When did your pregnancy tests start giving negative results? This morning I did a POAS and it turned positive right away. I couldn't imagine I'd be miserable seeing a BFP; but, as it is, I was praying for a BFN so that I'd have my first AF as soon as possible.
> I want to track a couple of cycles before TTC again (due to short cycle length) so I am obsessed with getting that first AF!

I never stopped taking my folic acid as on Thursday the nurse advised I keep taking them. OH only just started his Zinc again as it helps with the :spermy: count. He has a low count so just needs a little help. 

I've still not passed baby yet so not taken a test yet, but I did take on last weekend and it came up positive still even though baby had died 5 weeks before hand. xx


----------



## Raggydoll

Hi to all the new ladies. 

It's nice there is going to be a lot of support along the way but it makes me so sad to see how many of us have suffered a loss in such a short space of time. 


I continued taking pre natal vitamins as I knew I wanted to TTC as soon as possible. 

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## DebbieDobs

Raggydoll said:


> How is everyone doing today?

I'm good, how are you?

I am looking forward to a nice relaxing weekend. 

What are you doing?

How is everyone else and what are you all doing for your weekend?

xx


----------



## Raggydoll

I'm ok. My husband is off on a stag do later today so I've got a girls afternoon planned for my little girl. 

This evening I'm going to watch a film and get take out.


----------



## DebbieDobs

So a nice chilled out evening for you then. Hope you have a lovely day with your little girl. 

Its raining here so I hope the weather is better for you were ever you are. 

xx


----------



## sedgeez

Cryssie said:


> You can add me! We'll be ttc around end of May/beginning of June!

ill add you now!! :flower:

:dust:


----------



## sedgeez

DebbieDobs said:


> Can you put me down for April please. Thank you. xx

ill do that now :thumbup:

:dust:


----------



## jessshakespea

I'm better today than I was yesterday thanks! I had to go up and have my second blood test and sit with all the other worried mums to be in the EPAU, that wasn't fun. I spent most of the day bursting into random tears. We buried the little one too last night, and I then felt bad as though as I had abandoned him/her. Anyway, better today. HCG levels are down to 336 so we're heading in the right direction. We're going out with the dogs soon and I have a bit more energy :)

I've also restarted on the folic acid, B vits and multi vits again (the B vits made me sick when I was pregnant). Think I'll do a hpt on Sunday, you never know. Positive mental attitude and all that ;)

Hope you all have a lovely weekend too. BFNs all round!!


----------



## ece77

I don't know what to think anymore. Just when I was trying to convince myself everything will be better, something comes up, and I'm buried in deep grief again.
My doctor just called and informed me that I had a partial molar pregnancy according to pathalogy :( 
I'd like to be Pollyanna and be happy that it's at least not a complete molar. But I'll have to be checked for sometime for my HCG levels which probably means no TTC for a longer time than I was hoping for! 
And of course there are all kinds of horrible stories, even including some kind of "mild" cancer! I feel really helpless and like somebody is pulling the earth beneath my feet. 
So no relaxed weekend for me! Not for a while...


----------



## jessshakespea

:hugs: I'm sorry you have to wait and you have more worries :( I hope you have some good news soon xxx


----------



## Misscalais

ece77 said:


> Did you start taking your vitamins right after your MCs? I had to have a D&C due to MMC so my OB prescribed an antibiotic in case an infection occurs. So I didn't take my folic acid until today. Should I start taking them again, what do you think?
> And for the DH, he wasn't taking anything last time. But I'll get him something before we start TTC again. He is a social smoker, and doesn't have a very healthy diet at work.
> Another question: When did your pregnancy tests start giving negative results? This morning I did a POAS and it turned positive right away. I couldn't imagine I'd be miserable seeing a BFP; but, as it is, I was praying for a BFN so that I'd have my first AF as soon as possible.
> I want to track a couple of cycles before TTC again (due to short cycle length) so I am obsessed with getting that first AF!

My Dr told me too keep taking my vitamins but I decided to just go back to taking folic acid, they are too expensive to just take when it could take a few mths to conceive again lol!
But if you want to take them it definitely helps.
My tests went bfn 10-12 days after the 1st day of bleeding. ( the reason I say 10-12 is because I tested 9DPMC and it was still very faint bfp and didn't test again till 12DPMC and that's when I got bfn ) I also felt so sad seeing those BFPs and thought this is so wrong to be waiting for a bfn :( my levels were only very low though to start with the day of MC they were 840 and three days later 200.
Definitely get DH to take some vitamins if he hasn't got an overly healthy diet.


----------



## Misscalais

So girls I think I may have ovulated!
Pretty excited as we have started TTC right away. 
I check CP every now and then and thought I'd check a few night ago and it was high but not very soft or open. Then yesterday it was high, soft, open and EWCM! Yay.


----------



## tamina800

Lost my baby 2 weeks ago... well technically it wasn't a baby yet.. just an empty sac.

I am waiting for AF. Very anxious to start TTC again. I am just beginning to feel better about the whole thing and have stopped crying. I can't believe 2 weeks ago I had a BFP and now it's all gone.

I'll start TTC early April... please do add me to your list. Thank you!


----------



## jessshakespea

Misscalais said:


> So girls I think I may have ovulated!
> Pretty excited as we have started TTC right away.
> I check CP every now and then and thought I'd check a few night ago and it was high but not very soft or open. Then yesterday it was high, soft, open and EWCM! Yay.

Yay! Good luck! My levels were very similar to yours. I MC'd on 12th (started bleeding on 10th, mothers day how ironic!), on 13th they were 1190, then on 15th 336. I tested still positive today so I guess the drop is slowing down. 12 days for me would be next Sunday so I'll keep an eye on it. 

Both hubby and I are taking vits, but I'm also taking folic acid. Certainly can't hurt!

I'm still bleeding on and off, I'm only a little afraid that if we start doing the dance I'm going to feel disrespectful to the bean we lost as its so recent!


----------



## Kasey84

Today I'm daring to feel hopeful. I think I ovulated and OH and I have been ttc for the past week. In a couple of weeks I'll be testing and hoping for a bfp! 

Anyone else who will be testing soon?


----------



## sedgeez

tamina800 said:


> Lost my baby 2 weeks ago... well technically it wasn't a baby yet.. just an empty sac.
> 
> I am waiting for AF. Very anxious to start TTC again. I am just beginning to feel better about the whole thing and have stopped crying. I can't believe 2 weeks ago I had a BFP and now it's all gone.
> 
> I'll start TTC early April... please do add me to your list. Thank you!

im sorry for your loss. ill add you now :hugs:


:dust:


----------



## sedgeez

hi ladies! im sorry i havent been on here much the past couple of days. my heads been all over the place.


how is everyone doing?

:hugs:


----------



## Nimyra

Hi Sedgeez. I'm doing so-so. Still feeling pretty demoralized. I'm trying to spend a little less time on BnB because I'm getting obsessed with my hcg levels falling and when I'll be able to start TTC again. Since this seems to be slow-going so I may not actually be ready to start TTC again before May.


----------



## sedgeez

Nimyra said:


> Hi Sedgeez. I'm doing so-so. Still feeling pretty demoralized. I'm trying to spend a little less time on BnB because I'm getting obsessed with my hcg levels falling and when I'll be able to start TTC again. Since this seems to be slow-going so I may not actually be ready to start TTC again before May.

sending you hugs :hugs:

i dont blame you for spending less time on here. i think when things go slow like that its really hard going. 
i hope your levels start going down abit quicker for you :hugs:


----------



## jessshakespea

sedgeez said:


> hi ladies! im sorry i havent been on here much the past couple of days. my heads been all over the place.
> 
> 
> how is everyone doing?
> 
> :hugs:

A little bit like Nimyra, demoralised. That's the perfect description I think. I have a bad cold too so that's not helping and lots of stress with big clients I need to sort out at work tomorrow even though I want to take the week off. Hoping I will be able to just deal with that then have the week to slob around.
Sorry to hear you guys are struggling :(

I can understand wanting a break from BnB but I just don't know what else to do with myself! I can't really face anything normal.

:hugs: to you both. xx


----------



## Nimyra

Jessshakespea, I agree, I'm not sure what else to do with myself.


----------



## sedgeez

jessshakespea said:


> A little bit like Nimyra, demoralised. That's the perfect description I think. I have a bad cold too so that's not helping and lots of stress with big clients I need to sort out at work tomorrow even though I want to take the week off. Hoping I will be able to just deal with that then have the week to slob around.
> Sorry to hear you guys are struggling :(
> 
> I can understand wanting a break from BnB but I just don't know what else to do with myself! I can't really face anything normal.
> 
> :hugs: to you both. xx

:hugs:

i feel like ive got a cold too. i think we are so run down our immune systems are slacking a bit. 

why dont you take the week off? theres nothing worse than going back to work too soon and making yourself feel worse :hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## jessshakespea

Yeah I think we probably are. I'll ring in the morning and see what they say. I think I just need a rest, physically and emotionally. Xx


----------



## sedgeez

jessshakespea said:


> Yeah I think we probably are. I'll ring in the morning and see what they say. I think I just need a rest, physically and emotionally. Xx

i definitely think you need the rest. if you were ready to go back you wouldnt be thinking this way. miscarriage takes its toll mentally and physically. you need to make sure your well rested before you go back or youll make yourself feel worse :hugs: xx


----------



## luvmybugz

I would love to join in here. I found out I was preg end of January, at about 6 weeks I started spotting, it never went away and through u/s showed baby was not developing and HCg started to drop. I would have been over 11 weeks now, and I think I passed everything Thursday. I am still be tested weekly to be sure HCG drops. I reallllly want to start trying again ASAP. Do you have to wait to try again? Is there a higher risk for a repeat M/C? I am very confused and want to be back to normal, and can't believe it is dragging on so long, and would love other ladies to chat with!


----------



## robyn1990

Hi everyone, 
Il be trying ASAP so hopefully an April/may BFP! :)
Xx


----------



## jessshakespea

luvmybugz said:


> I would love to join in here. I found out I was preg end of January, at about 6 weeks I started spotting, it never went away and through u/s showed baby was not developing and HCg started to drop. I would have been over 11 weeks now, and I think I passed everything Thursday. I am still be tested weekly to be sure HCG drops. I reallllly want to start trying again ASAP. Do you have to wait to try again? Is there a higher risk for a repeat M/C? I am very confused and want to be back to normal, and can't believe it is dragging on so long, and would love other ladies to chat with!

Hello, sorry for your loss :hugs: I've had all the blood tests they are going to do, they've asked me to do a hpt on 5th April and let them know if it is positive or not. I had pretty low levels by the time I started bleeding (1190) and they were 336 two days later but a hpt was still + yesterday. Gonna try again in a few days. I think they usually ask you to wait until after you have first af, although that might depend on whether you mc naturally or not which it sounds like you did. I was reading on the miscarriage support charity website, they say it is because it helps date later pregnancies and avoids confusion. But they also say unless there is a physical reason it is not bad to try straight away, and that getting pregnant in the first 6 months after mc is positively associated with a reduced risk of further mc.

We're going to try this month if I ovulate, I lost Bean 2 on Tuesday last week. But I am a little bit nervous about how I'm going to feel about it all. I have a feeling I will feel guilty and / or very scared!

:dust: for you anyway whenever you decide to go for it xx


----------



## jessshakespea

robyn1990 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Il be trying ASAP so hopefully an April/may BFP! :)
> Xx

Good luck! :dust:


----------



## MissyMo120

Now that AF has decided to show we are going to try! We lost our DD in Jan, @38 weeks. We were told to wait 6 months bc I had a c/s. But it took us a yr to get pg with her. Hoping our rainbow doesn't take as long!


----------



## sedgeez

luvmybugz said:


> I would love to join in here. I found out I was preg end of January, at about 6 weeks I started spotting, it never went away and through u/s showed baby was not developing and HCg started to drop. I would have been over 11 weeks now, and I think I passed everything Thursday. I am still be tested weekly to be sure HCG drops. I reallllly want to start trying again ASAP. Do you have to wait to try again? Is there a higher risk for a repeat M/C? I am very confused and want to be back to normal, and can't believe it is dragging on so long, and would love other ladies to chat with!

hi! :flower:

im sorry for your loss :hugs:

im not waiting for my af before i start ttc. my gp told me there was no greater risk in conceiving before af. chances of ovulating are probably slimmer but theres no harm in trying.
she said as long as ive stopped bleeding and feel ready then its ok :thumbup:

what month should i put you down for?

:hugs:


----------



## sedgeez

robyn1990 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Il be trying ASAP so hopefully an April/may BFP! :)
> Xx

good luck :dust:

ill add you to the list now :flower:


----------



## sedgeez

MissyMo120 said:


> Now that AF has decided to show we are going to try! We lost our DD in Jan, @38 weeks. We were told to wait 6 months bc I had a c/s. But it took us a yr to get pg with her. Hoping our rainbow doesn't take as long!

im so sorry for your loss :hugs:

good luck and i hope your rainbow comes soon!! :dust:

do you want me to add you for this month?

:hugs:


----------



## Misscalais

luvmybugz said:


> I would love to join in here. I found out I was preg end of January, at about 6 weeks I started spotting, it never went away and through u/s showed baby was not developing and HCg started to drop. I would have been over 11 weeks now, and I think I passed everything Thursday. I am still be tested weekly to be sure HCG drops. I reallllly want to start trying again ASAP. Do you have to wait to try again? Is there a higher risk for a repeat M/C? I am very confused and want to be back to normal, and can't believe it is dragging on so long, and would love other ladies to chat with!

Hi Hun, sorry for your loss.
My Dr told me to wait one cycle, but we started BD a few days after I stopped bleeding.
My tests went full neg last weekend but my levels were very low to start with anyway.
I've done a lot of research and the main reason DRs like you to wait one full mth is because its hard to get a due date if you fall again before AF arrives. Also if a woman had a D&C they scrape a lot of lining away so they like it to be able to build up again. But with a natural it's not as bad. As for the risk that MC will be higher if you fall again right away is up in the air, some say it does some say it doesn't.
So in my opinion just try again when you are ready. My MC was very early so I felt ready right away. I feel like I don't want to waste any more time as it took. 6 mths to get bfp for it to end as quickly.
Good luck.


----------



## Misscalais

MissyMo120 said:


> Now that AF has decided to show we are going to try! We lost our DD in Jan, @38 weeks. We were told to wait 6 months bc I had a c/s. But it took us a yr to get pg with her. Hoping our rainbow doesn't take as long!

:( I'm so sorry for your loss. I think they say wait that long so your scar gets a chance to heal but I know people that have fallen right away after a c/s and everything has been fine.
I think if you feel ready and your healing nicely then go for it.
I truly hope you get your rainbow soon xo


----------



## Misscalais

How is everyone going?


----------



## twinmummy06

Hey, wondering if you could join you ladies :flower:

We just recently lost our baby early in the 2nd trimester and will be TTC again ASAP once the bleeding ends from birth/D and C.


----------



## Miniegg27

Thanks for setting his thread up!! I've only just found it! Can I join too? According to my OPK I've just ovulated so we'll see what happens this month! Fingers crossed for you all!


----------



## Neverending

Hey ladies I know I joined but haven't really been particpating. At the moment I'm a little worried I had my d&c on March 6 after the the natural m/c didn't complete itself my levels were 27 before so I'm guessing zero after well I now feel pregnant I felt ovulation about 1 week ago and like before my only pregnancy my cm is still there and there is so much of it. I have some pressure in my tummy and my lower back is achy my nipples hurt and my boobs are tender I'm not trying to look into it to much. On march 12 I had a tiny spot of blood when I wiped and it was only that one time I never spot when I ovulate and last time I don't recall implantation bleeding. I truley feel pregnant. TMI he never came in me it was always near though and I know some had gotten in by leaking down. I'm scared and dobt want to say anything as it seems nearly impossible but....
All these things are screaming at me last night I even had a dream I was pregnant going to bed I was telling myself I wasn't. What do you think? &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;
Best of luck to all!


----------



## Kasey84

Neverending said:


> Hey ladies I know I joined but haven't really been particpating. At the moment I'm a little worried I had my d&c on March 6 after the the natural m/c didn't complete itself my levels were 27 before so I'm guessing zero after well I now feel pregnant I felt ovulation about 1 week ago and like before my only pregnancy my cm is still there and there is so much of it. I have some pressure in my tummy and my lower back is achy my nipples hurt and my boobs are tender I'm not trying to look into it to much. On march 12 I had a tiny spot of blood when I wiped and it was only that one time I never spot when I ovulate and last time I don't recall implantation bleeding. I truley feel pregnant. TMI he never came in me it was always near though and I know some had gotten in by leaking down. I'm scared and dobt want to say anything as it seems nearly impossible but....
> All these things are screaming at me last night I even had a dream I was pregnant going to bed I was telling myself I wasn't. What do you think? &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;
> Best of luck to all!

It sounds possible that your pregnant! Are you going to test? My fingers are crossed for you...hope you get your rainbow soon <3


----------



## Neverending

Hi thank you I am going to wait until april if I can stand it right now I feel like I have the flu and just want to sleep been feeling twinges on both sides of my tummy keep going to the bathroom thinking my period is here and just cm also I had weird cramping by my groin area very weird but thank you for replying I'm already going crazy I'd be scared as hell but happy. I've decided I'd love everyday I have with a new bean and not worry, easier said than done.


----------



## 2013myyear

Hey ladies I just wanna say I hope to see everyone get there BFP soon xx
I'd love to join if that's okay? I'm looking to TTC asap once this MC is over :( xxx


----------



## george83

Neverending said:


> Hi thank you I am going to wait until april if I can stand it right now I feel like I have the flu and just want to sleep been feeling twinges on both sides of my tummy keep going to the bathroom thinking my period is here and just cm also I had weird cramping by my groin area very weird but thank you for replying I'm already going crazy I'd be scared as hell but happy. I've decided I'd love everyday I have with a new bean and not worry, easier said than done.

I can't believe somebody on this thread is waiting to test already it's so so exciting :happydance: you must have such will power to hold out until April I'd be a poas addict by now! You'll have to keep us updated on symptoms x x x


----------



## ece77

Hi ladies! It seems I might have had a partial molar pregnancy (due to pathalogy). So I guess it will take a little bit more than we planned for TTC. So I'll shift to July and hope it will be so...


----------



## 2013myyear

Ece77 I'm sorry to hear that sending lots of hugs xxx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## DebbieDobs

2013myyear said:


> Hey ladies I just wanna say I hope to see everyone get there BFP soon xx
> I'd love to join if that's okay? I'm looking to TTC asap once this MC is over :( xxx

Hey hun, I am waiting for my MC to be over too. I've been bleeding since the 13th March and passed my baby yesterday still in its sack. Have a scan on Tues to check if its all clear. xx


----------



## ece77

2013myyear said:


> Ece77 I'm sorry to hear that sending lots of hugs xxx :hugs::hugs:

Thanks hun. Sorry for your loss too. Hope 2013 will be our year :hugs:


----------



## DebbieDobs

Ece77 So sorry hun, keep positive. We are all here to support you xx


----------



## DebbieDobs

Neverending said:


> Hi thank you I am going to wait until april if I can stand it right now I feel like I have the flu and just want to sleep been feeling twinges on both sides of my tummy keep going to the bathroom thinking my period is here and just cm also I had weird cramping by my groin area very weird but thank you for replying I'm already going crazy I'd be scared as hell but happy. I've decided I'd love everyday I have with a new bean and not worry, easier said than done.

How exciting hun! FX'd for you!!! xx


----------



## ece77

DebbieDobs said:


> Ece77 So sorry hun, keep positive. We are all here to support you xx

Thank you dear. It seems we got our BFP's and lost our beans on very similar dates. How are you holding up? I thought I was starting to feel better but seeing ladies with bumps yesterday at the OB's waiting room made me so upset. And now this thing about pmp -having to wait for at least 3 months- will make me go crazy :growlmad:


----------



## DebbieDobs

ece77 said:


> DebbieDobs said:
> 
> 
> Ece77 So sorry hun, keep positive. We are all here to support you xx
> 
> Thank you dear. It seems we got our BFP's and lost our beans on very similar dates. How are you holding up? I thought I was starting to feel better but seeing ladies with bumps yesterday at the OB's waiting room made me so upset. And now this thing about pmp -having to wait for at least 3 months- will make me go crazy :growlmad:Click to expand...

I'm okay, I seem to be able to hold it together 90% of the time but if I am on my own I am a emotional wreck! I can handle seeing bumps and babies (I work in a nursery with babies from 3 months on wards) so I have to be okay really. Its when I have to much free time on my hands that I start to think to much. Still can't get it round my head that after almost 3 years I get a :bfp: and then its over like that! But I will live, the world isn't going to stop spinning.

How are you holding up?

xx


----------



## LucyLake

Neverending said:


> Hey ladies I know I joined but haven't really been particpating. At the moment I'm a little worried I had my d&c on March 6 after the the natural m/c didn't complete itself my levels were 27 before so I'm guessing zero after well I now feel pregnant I felt ovulation about 1 week ago and like before my only pregnancy my cm is still there and there is so much of it. I have some pressure in my tummy and my lower back is achy my nipples hurt and my boobs are tender I'm not trying to look into it to much. On march 12 I had a tiny spot of blood when I wiped and it was only that one time I never spot when I ovulate and last time I don't recall implantation bleeding. I truley feel pregnant. TMI he never came in me it was always near though and I know some had gotten in by leaking down. I'm scared and dobt want to say anything as it seems nearly impossible but....
> All these things are screaming at me last night I even had a dream I was pregnant going to bed I was telling myself I wasn't. What do you think? &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;
> Best of luck to all!

Awwww.....sweetie!!!! YAY!!!! :dust: :dust: :cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance:

It sounds like you may very well be!!! I SO hope you and Kasey84 are the first :bfp: in our group! This made me smile so much!!!! <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## george83

Kasey84 said:


> Today I'm daring to feel hopeful. I think I ovulated and OH and I have been ttc for the past week. In a couple of weeks I'll be testing and hoping for a bfp!
> 
> Anyone else who will be testing soon?

Hi sweetie I totally missed this post, how are you feeling? Are you still feeling hopeful? x x


----------



## Peacenik

Goodness, there are a lot of us here. It's terribly sad on the one hand (and my heart goes out to all of you), but I'm glad we have the support. I had surgery for an ectopic on 2/22/13 and I'm pretty sure I ovulated last Sat. So in April, we will go back at it. Thanks Sedgeez for putting this together!


----------



## Niki

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Good luck ladies!! 

Niki-TTC- March/April :)


----------



## TandJ

I am new to this thread, I lost my baby girl (stillborn) at 20 weeks on February 13th 2013. I delivered her naturally and healed pretty quickly. I just got my 1st cycle since she was delivered. It started on this past Thursday (5wks since delivery) my husband and I want to start ttc after I'm done with my cycle. Is/has anyone decided to ttc 6 weeks after as well?


----------



## 2013myyear

Welcome TandJ

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs::hugs::hugs:
Personally I've never managed to get that far but as soon as I can i TTC again xx
Good luck xxx


----------



## Kasey84

Neverending said:


> Hi thank you I am going to wait until april if I can stand it right now I feel like I have the flu and just want to sleep been feeling twinges on both sides of my tummy keep going to the bathroom thinking my period is here and just cm also I had weird cramping by my groin area very weird but thank you for replying I'm already going crazy I'd be scared as hell but happy. I've decided I'd love everyday I have with a new bean and not worry, easier said than done.

You have such willpower to wait! Whenever you do test, I hopes it's good news <3 <3


----------



## TandJ

2013myyear said:


> Welcome TandJ
> 
> I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> Personally I've never managed to get that far but as soon as I can i TTC again xx
> Good luck xxx

Thank you hun <3 so sorry for your loss's as well :(


----------



## 2013myyear

TandJ said:


> 2013myyear said:
> 
> 
> Welcome TandJ
> 
> I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> Personally I've never managed to get that far but as soon as I can i TTC again xx
> Good luck xxx
> 
> Thank you hun <3 so sorry for your loss's as well :(Click to expand...

Thank you I've learnt with each loss comes more will power to get my rainbow <3 xxx
If you don't mind me asking do they know why? Xx


----------



## Kasey84

george83 said:


> Kasey84 said:
> 
> 
> Today I'm daring to feel hopeful. I think I ovulated and OH and I have been ttc for the past week. In a couple of weeks I'll be testing and hoping for a bfp!
> 
> Anyone else who will be testing soon?
> 
> Hi sweetie I totally missed this post, how are you feeling? Are you still feeling hopeful? x xClick to expand...

Thanks! Still feeling hopeful! I'm about 10DPO and almost "feel" pregnant. I know this could just be wishful thinking of course! I'm waiting a couple of more days and then testing. Hoping for a bfp, but if not we'll keep trying!

How are you? xo


----------



## TandJ

2013myyear said:


> TandJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2013myyear said:
> 
> 
> Welcome TandJ
> 
> I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> Personally I've never managed to get that far but as soon as I can i TTC again xx
> Good luck xxx
> 
> Thank you hun <3 so sorry for your loss's as well :(Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you I've learnt with each loss comes more will power to get my rainbow <3 xxx
> If you don't mind me asking do they know why? XxClick to expand...

She had a chromosomal defect called Turners Syndrome where she was missing one of the 'X' chromosomes. She also had a Cystic Hygroma and fetal hydrops. She was so beautiful and her heart just couldn't withstand the pressure from the fluid around her heart. If you check out my blog in my signature it has lots of info and pictures of our sweet angel. Xxx


----------



## 2013myyear

Omg Hun I'm so sorry xx I hope your getting lots of support and love xx and I really hope you get your rainbow baby!! Xx <3 xxxxx
Omg Hun she was beautiful and as you called her perfect xxxx tears in my eyes xxxx


----------



## TandJ

2013myyear said:


> Omg Hun I'm so sorry xx I hope your getting lots of support and love xx and I really hope you get your rainbow baby!! Xx <3 xxxxx
> Omg Hun she was beautiful and as you called her perfect xxxx tears in my eyes xxxx

:hugs: thank you for the kind words. She will always be our angel. She made us so strong. We are praying for our rainbow baby <3 how has ttc been for you? I hope we both get bfp's very soon. I have a good feeling about myself and other women getting amazing rainbow pregnancies :)


----------



## 2013myyear

TTC for me I'm not gonna lie has been the most up and down experience of my life 5 BFPs and 5 MC's all before 10 weeks :-( I'm planing on doctors Tomorrow as I've been pretty naive about it all and been told I should have been offered answers before now , so hopefully my journey is about to become one I can enjoy  xxxx 
I have the same feeling  xxx


----------



## TandJ

2013myyear said:


> TTC for me I'm not gonna lie has been the most up and down experience of my life 5 BFPs and 5 MC's all before 10 weeks :-( I'm planing on doctor. Tomorrow as I've been pretty naive about it all and been told I should have been offered answers before now , so hopefully my journey is about to become one I can enjoy  xxxx
> I have the same feeling  xxx

Aww :/ I am sorry you've had to go through that pain so many times. I can tell you are strong just as I am. I hope you will get more answers and have a beautiful baby soon! <3


----------



## 2013myyear

And yourself hun  maybe we will be lucky enough to be bump buddies lol!! So did you say your TTC after next AF? Xxx


----------



## Neverending

So hard to keep up by the time i get back on there's three more pages!!! Watching movie now but ill catch up soon! Still not feeling to good might poas early but thinking around april 3


----------



## Misscalais

To all the new ladies on here I'm so sorry for your losses .
Praying you all get bfps again soon with very sticky beans.
:dust:


----------



## TandJ

2013myyear said:


> And yourself hun  maybe we will be lucky enough to be bump buddies lol!! So did you say your TTC after next AF? Xxx

Yup :) we are gonna go for it <3


----------



## jessshakespea

Wow, I've missed such a lot. All these new ladies joining which makes me sad and happy at the same time. Sorry for your losses :hugs: 
Good luck to the ladies who have ovulated already! 
I've still not quite finished bleeding but my hpt line is getting lighter. Such slow progress, doh.
Still quite up and down and oversensitive but I'll get there. :dust: to everyone!


----------



## 2013myyear

Morning ladies  
How is everyone today? Xxx


----------



## george83

Kasey84 said:


> george83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kasey84 said:
> 
> 
> Today I'm daring to feel hopeful. I think I ovulated and OH and I have been ttc for the past week. In a couple of weeks I'll be testing and hoping for a bfp!
> 
> Anyone else who will be testing soon?
> 
> Hi sweetie I totally missed this post, how are you feeling? Are you still feeling hopeful? x xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks! Still feeling hopeful! I'm about 10DPO and almost "feel" pregnant. I know this could just be wishful thinking of course! I'm waiting a couple of more days and then testing. Hoping for a bfp, but if not we'll keep trying!
> 
> How are you? xoClick to expand...

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you, with my angel I knew I was pregnant at 12dpo I had such strong implantation cramps - I was pleased at the time as I knew early but now I'm worried that they were a bad sign really - here's hoping you get a good sign soon :thumbup:


----------



## mumofone25

can i join in please? i miscarried over the weekend although we pretty much knew it was coming due to hcg not doubling, i was about 6+2. i had it confirmed today via ultrasound, my uterus is pretty much back to normal size, and my urine pregnancy test only had a faint line (mw had to hold it up to the light) i was sent home with a hpt to take next week just to confirm is negative, after passing large clots sat/sun my bleedings only like a light period now. we will prob wait until ive had a AF so april may time.

ive had a read through the thread and im so sorry for all the losses, and good luck to all who have ovulated!! xxx


----------



## george83

mumofone25 said:


> can i join in please? i miscarried over the weekend although we pretty much knew it was coming due to hcg not doubling, i was about 6+2. i had it confirmed today via ultrasound, my uterus is pretty much back to normal size, and my urine pregnancy test only had a faint line (mw had to hold it up to the light) i was sent home with a hpt to take next week just to confirm is negative, after passing large clots sat/sun my bleedings only like a light period now. we will prob wait until ive had a AF so april may time.
> 
> ive had a read through the thread and im so sorry for all the losses, and good luck to all who have ovulated!! xxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Sorry to hear your loss too, hopefully you recover physically soon although I know emotionally is harder. I'm starting to find this thread really positive so hopefully will help you too x x


----------



## 2013myyear

mumofone25 said:


> can i join in please? i miscarried over the weekend although we pretty much knew it was coming due to hcg not doubling, i was about 6+2. i had it confirmed today via ultrasound, my uterus is pretty much back to normal size, and my urine pregnancy test only had a faint line (mw had to hold it up to the light) i was sent home with a hpt to take next week just to confirm is negative, after passing large clots sat/sun my bleedings only like a light period now. we will prob wait until ive had a AF so april may time.
> 
> ive had a read through the thread and im so sorry for all the losses, and good luck to all who have ovulated!! xxx

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: sorry for your loss Hun xx hopefully everything works out for you soon xxxxx


----------



## mumofone25

thank you:hugs: its nice to have this thread with evryone in similar situations:hugs:

heres my story up until this point https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/g...85467-stuck-limbo-sow-rising-hcg-good-us.html

with all the yes it could be viable-no it wont be, we have heard the last two weeks, its almost a relief to have the answer now (although a healthy baby would have been better:cry:) and i dont know if any of you felt this but i just knew something wasnt right, as soon as i found out i was pregnant iykwim?? xx


----------



## george83

mumofone25 said:


> with all the yes it could be viable-no it wont be, we have heard the last two weeks, its almost a relief to have the answer now (although a healthy baby would have been better:cry:) and i dont know if any of you felt this but i just knew something wasnt right, as soon as i found out i was pregnant iykwim?? xx

I felt exactly the same with my pregnancy, it was so different to my first I had convinced myself that something wouldn't be right. As much as I told my husband that things weren't right I never for one second expected to hear it at my scan :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## MissyMo120

I had to read back, it's so sad there are so many of us trying to catch our rainbows.
AF has finally come and gone, and I am on CD6. Don't know what that really means! My cycles before my daughter were anywhere between 27-32 days, except one crazy one that was 49 days, with just spotting in between. Just wish I knew what my body was doing! But am trying this month. I know I'm not supposed to, but I can't help not waiting. DH told me last night to not tell him when I get a +OPK, so he isn't stressed, but that he wants another one soon too, he feels so lost and robbed. 
? For anyone who may know.... I just started back to work, another story there! And I get up anywhere from 4-6 am every day. I don't want to wake up everyday at 4 if I don't have to! But am I able to temp waking up at diff times to see if I actually am Oing? Drs don't think I am Oing every month, so wanna try to figure it out! 
Good luck ladies, I can't wait for us all to get our BFPs!


----------



## tlk71411

Hello everyone. I lost baby#2 last week at 6 weeks :( The clots & brown are gone, now it is exactly like AF bleeding.My husband & I are dual military, currently stationed on opposite ends of the country. He will be here Wednesday this week to Wednesday next week. After that we won't see each other until August. So I'm wondering if we should give it a shot??


----------



## 2013myyear

tlk71411 I'm sorry for your loss :hugs: xxxxx
I'd defo give it a go everything's worth a shot xxxx


----------



## mumofone25

tlk71411 said:


> Hello everyone. I lost baby#2 last week at 6 weeks :( The clots & brown are gone, now it is exactly like AF bleeding.My husband & I are dual military, currently stationed on opposite ends of the country. He will be here Wednesday this week to Wednesday next week. After that we won't see each other until August. So I'm wondering if we should give it a shot??

sorry for your loss. i would prob give it ago xx


----------



## Kasey84

Took a hpt earlier this morning and sadly got a BFN. A while after taking the test AF arrived...I guess the symptoms I was hoping were pregnancy related were actually signs that AF was coming. My chances of getting a BFP before my " would have been due date" are getting slim now :( 

I hate being back at this stage...Testing and being dissappointed! It's hard to stay positive!


----------



## 2013myyear

Kasey84 :hug: xxxxxxx thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## george83

Kasey84 said:


> Took a hpt earlier this morning and sadly got a BFN. A while after taking the test AF arrived...I guess the symptoms I was hoping were pregnancy related were actually signs that AF was coming. My chances of getting a BFP before my " would have been due date" are getting slim now :(
> 
> I hate being back at this stage...Testing and being dissappointed! It's hard to stay positive!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry I was really hoping you'd have some good news for us all, I hope this is your last af before your bfp, at least your one day closer to trying again even though its not very nice for today x x x


----------



## mumofone25

Kasey84 said:


> Took a hpt earlier this morning and sadly got a BFN. A while after taking the test AF arrived...I guess the symptoms I was hoping were pregnancy related were actually signs that AF was coming. My chances of getting a BFP before my " would have been due date" are getting slim now :(
> 
> I hate being back at this stage...Testing and being dissappointed! It's hard to stay positive!


boooo for af, but hopefully this cycle will end with a bfp! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kasey84

I don't know what I'd do without all you ladies <3


----------



## tlk71411

Sorry :witch:got you Kasey!!:hugs: FX for your next cycle:thumbup:

I'm still bleeding...it's exactly like AF bleeding...I'm hoping it stops soon cuz I would like to be able to at least try for the week DH is here... I guess we shall see!! If not yall will have to put me down for July/August!


----------



## Kasey84

tlk71411 said:


> Sorry :witch:got you Kasey!!:hugs: FX for your next cycle:thumbup:
> 
> I'm still bleeding...it's exactly like AF bleeding...I'm hoping it stops soon cuz I would like to be able to at least try for the week DH is here... I guess we shall see!! If not yall will have to put me down for July/August!

Thanks! FX for you too! Hope it stops soon so you can ttc when your DH is home!


----------



## tlk71411

Me too! He's only here a week...and I'm pretty sure you cant get pregnant while still bleeding :blush:


----------



## LucyLake

Hi everyone, how are all of you?

I'm sorry I haven't been on much, this managing thing is kicking my butt in terms of multi-tasking.

I'm kind of frustrated. Tomorrow is Day 28 post Miscarriage (placenta coming off wall) Feb 28. I'm expecting my period and cramping some for the past 5-6 days but nothing...it doesn't even feel like it's close to coming. My HCG Levels were at 0 FINALLY last Saturday....and my periods are short and come at Day 26-27 like clockwork. But, so far nothing.

Sigh. *

Waiting for this first AF to start TTC again is no fun. My doctor warned me that I might not see AF for a month to the day AFTER my levels hit 0. They even told me not to call until exactly 8 WEEKS FROM TODAY if I'm still waiting for it. That feels like a freaking eternity!!

I'm anxious to get this party started!! I know it's silly, but I'm pretty adamant about not having a baby with a March-June 2014 Birth-date. It LITERALLY means we have to go down to one income because I can't work in those months as manager. It's going to be almost impossible to leave a week old baby in the care of my hubby who works nights or a daycare!! Self-employed small business=NO maternity leave. So I really want to get this show on the road. And of course, that's IF getting pregnant and not miscarrying is even an option. :cry:

Also, I'm just so sad. My October baby would have been PERFECT timing. But, it was not to be and I'm missing him :( I found myself at Target after work today and somehow ended up in maternity clothing section just hopelessly dreaming. :( :cry:

Anyone else patiently awaiting that first AF and getting nowhere? :brat: I feel like I'm missing my opportunity by trying to do the right thing and wait/be patient.


----------



## Peacenik

LucyLake said:


> Anyone else patiently awaiting that first AF and getting nowhere? :brat: I feel like I'm missing my opportunity by trying to do the right thing and wait/be patient.

I'm pretty sure I should be due this weekend but thus far I've got zero symptoms so I guess we'll see. By now I should be craving salt/chocolate and raging crabby!


----------



## LucyLake

Peacenik said:


> LucyLake said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else patiently awaiting that first AF and getting nowhere? :brat: I feel like I'm missing my opportunity by trying to do the right thing and wait/be patient.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I should be due this weekend but thus far I've got zero symptoms so I guess we'll see. By now I should be craving salt/chocolate and raging crabby!Click to expand...

YES!! Same here!! I've got cramps, but they aren't staying put. Lol, I want to cramp and cramp like never before. Instead, they come and go and are too light to be AF related--I have to take advil on day 1 of AF. I'm hoping it just magically comes, but I just have this feeling it's going to take longer in my case. Hope you have a VERY short wait in comparison <3 :hugs: :hugs: <3


----------



## george83

LucyLake said:


> Also, I'm just so sad. My October baby would have been PERFECT timing. But, it was not to be and I'm missing him :( I found myself at Target after work today and somehow ended up in maternity clothing section just hopelessly dreaming. :( :cry:.

I totally understand how you feel, my baby was due in September and was perfect timing, now I'm stuck thinking about whether to stay in a job I actually hate just in case we fall pregnant again or risk changing jobs and falling pregnant when I'm there, I feel like not only have I been robbed off my baby but literally everything I wanted too x x


----------



## LucyLake

george83 said:


> LucyLake said:
> 
> 
> Also, I'm just so sad. My October baby would have been PERFECT timing. But, it was not to be and I'm missing him :( I found myself at Target after work today and somehow ended up in maternity clothing section just hopelessly dreaming. :( :cry:.
> 
> I totally understand how you feel, my baby was due in September and was perfect timing, now I'm stuck thinking about whether to stay in a job I actually hate just in case we fall pregnant again or risk changing jobs and falling pregnant when I'm there, I feel like not only have I been robbed off my baby but literally everything I wanted too x xClick to expand...

Exactly George83!!! My heart breaks for you...this whole thing has really added insult to injury. <3 :hugs: I had to lose my sweet October baby which would have had me returning to my manager job (I work from home usually, but go in March-June) starting the 2nd trimester and most likely losing morning sickness. Instead, I'm going to have to hope I get pregnant again, don't miscarry, and somehow don't have morning sickness even though I'll be in the office all first trimester. With my son, I had a bookstore university job and was going to the bathroom to vomit on the hour. It was pure hell. This time would be even harder because unlike then, as manager I can't just run off. We have drivers coming in and out in a panic trying to get to the airport and needing keys, paperwork, etc sometimes items locked in a safe. So I'm frustrated and more sad than ever about our fates...just praying it somehow all works out.

Hope it does for you too...<3. I can think of nothing worse than going to a job you hate and dealing with this loss :hugs: :hug:


----------



## ece77

We lost our October baby too, which would be due around our 1st wedding anniversary, and would be the greatest gift ever. And now I can't help thinking how that day will pass with this pain :( I hope I'll be pregnant again with a healthy bean by that time so that it won't be just torture!


----------



## Raggydoll

Hi ladies, hope you are all well. Kasey I'm really sorry the :witch: got you. 

I've had a few days break. I went to watch Olly Murs yesterday. I had been kind of dreading it since the MC as in my head I'd prepared to be 18 weeks pregnant when I went. 
I really enjoyed myself though and feel nice and relaxed today. 

Welcome to all the new ladies. :hi:

I finally stopped bleeding at the end of last week. It was just over 5 weeks post ERPC and 6 since my MC started. I've posted my first ov test in the test section. I'm trying to decide if its positive.

Sending you all lots of baby dust. :dust:


----------



## Kasey84

LucyLake said:


> Hi everyone, how are all of you?
> 
> I'm sorry I haven't been on much, this managing thing is kicking my butt in terms of multi-tasking.
> 
> I'm kind of frustrated. Tomorrow is Day 28 post Miscarriage (placenta coming off wall) Feb 28. I'm expecting my period and cramping some for the past 5-6 days but nothing...it doesn't even feel like it's close to coming. My HCG Levels were at 0 FINALLY last Saturday....and my periods are short and come at Day 26-27 like clockwork. But, so far nothing.
> 
> Sigh. *
> 
> Waiting for this first AF to start TTC again is no fun. My doctor warned me that I might not see AF for a month to the day AFTER my levels hit 0. They even told me not to call until exactly 8 WEEKS FROM TODAY if I'm still waiting for it. That feels like a freaking eternity!!
> 
> I'm anxious to get this party started!! I know it's silly, but I'm pretty adamant about not having a baby with a March-June 2014 Birth-date. It LITERALLY means we have to go down to one income because I can't work in those months as manager. It's going to be almost impossible to leave a week old baby in the care of my hubby who works nights or a daycare!! Self-employed small business=NO maternity leave. So I really want to get this show on the road. And of course, that's IF getting pregnant and not miscarrying is even an option. :cry:
> 
> Also, I'm just so sad. My October baby would have been PERFECT timing. But, it was not to be and I'm missing him :( I found myself at Target after work today and somehow ended up in maternity clothing section just hopelessly dreaming. :( :cry:
> 
> Anyone else patiently awaiting that first AF and getting nowhere? :brat: I feel like I'm missing my opportunity by trying to do the right thing and wait/be patient.

LucyLake, I hope AF visits you sooner rather then later so you can ttc again! My fingers are crossed for you. I waited for 2 AF's before ttc again and it was very hard to be patient! 

My OH and I ttc this cycle, but sadly I got a BFN and AF arrived just yesterday :cry: 

I know what you mean about missing your October baby. I can't believe I won't have my little bundle in June as planned :cry: I'm hoping for a BFP before my "would have been due day" but there's only a couple of opportunities left to make that happen! 

I hope your cycles get back on track soon! I sure would love to see news of some BFP's on here soon :) <3


----------



## Kasey84

Raggydoll said:


> Hi ladies, hope you are all well. Kasey I'm really sorry the :witch: got you.
> 
> I've had a few days break. I went to watch Olly Murs yesterday. I had been kind of dreading it since the MC as in my head I'd prepared to be 18 weeks pregnant when I went.
> I really enjoyed myself though and feel nice and relaxed today.
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies. :hi:
> 
> I finally stopped bleeding at the end of last week. It was just over 5 weeks post ERPC and 6 since my MC started. I've posted my first ov test in the test section. I'm trying to decide if its positive.
> 
> Sending you all lots of baby dust. :dust:

Thanks! I'm glad you did something that helped you feel relaxed! It's well deserved :) good news that the bleeding has stopped...all the best in ttc again <3 Lots of baby dust to you too!


----------



## mumofone25

Raggydoll said:


> Hi ladies, hope you are all well. Kasey I'm really sorry the :witch: got you.
> 
> I've had a few days break. I went to watch Olly Murs yesterday. I had been kind of dreading it since the MC as in my head I'd prepared to be 18 weeks pregnant when I went.
> I really enjoyed myself though and feel nice and relaxed today.
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies. :hi:
> 
> I finally stopped bleeding at the end of last week. It was just over 5 weeks post ERPC and 6 since my MC started. I've posted my first ov test in the test section. I'm trying to decide if its positive.
> 
> Sending you all lots of baby dust. :dust:

glad you got out and enjoyed yourself :)


----------



## karenh

I would like to join you ladies please. DH and I have been trying for just over 6 years. We finally got our first BFP Jan 2nd. Baby's due date was Sep 10th. It turned out to be an ectopic pregnancy and I had to have methotrexate to terminate on January 28th. I had weekly blood tests to follow my HCG drop. It was finally negative March 12th. I have goetten my period but my RE wants me to wait another month to start trying. I will take Femara April 19-23 and then my mis cycle U/S is May 2nd. Most likely IUI on May 4th and Beta May 15th.


----------



## twinmummy06

Still bleeding here which I totally expected - I'm pretty sure I bled for 3 weeks last time and I was only 8 weeks then, not 15. 
I've made a promise to myself to lose as much weight as (healthy) possible and cut out all the shitty junk food before we conceive again. I'm totally not expecting to even O until probably end of April, if even by then.


----------



## Peacenik

karenh said:


> I would like to join you ladies please. DH and I have been trying for just over 6 years. We finally got our first BFP Jan 2nd. Baby's due date was Sep 10th. It turned out to be an ectopic pregnancy and I had to have methotrexate to terminate on January 28th. I had weekly blood tests to follow my HCG drop. It was finally negative March 12th. I have goetten my period but my RE wants me to wait another month to start trying. I will take Femara April 19-23 and then my mis cycle U/S is May 2nd. Most likely IUI on May 4th and Beta May 15th.

Hi Karen, sorry for your loss. I just wanted to say hi to a fellow ectopic survivor. :howdy:


----------



## LucyLake

Kasey84 said:


> Took a hpt earlier this morning and sadly got a BFN. A while after taking the test AF arrived...I guess the symptoms I was hoping were pregnancy related were actually signs that AF was coming. My chances of getting a BFP before my " would have been due date" are getting slim now :(
> 
> I hate being back at this stage...Testing and being dissappointed! It's hard to stay positive!

NO!!!!! Oh my gosh, I'm so sorry Kasey84, I was really hoping you'd be the first in the group and just hope you'll still be. I'm sorry I missed this announcement and didn't scroll back a few pages yesterday!!! <3 I'm really praying for you to still get pregnant around April 15....you can have the cutest little New Year's babe--or Jan 7 thereabouts. Love to you and big, big hugs. The wait is absolute TORTURE, especially when you feel you did things right by being patient. It's just SO unfair and I'm just praying that maybe in your case, a Capricorn or Aquarius baby was what was in the stars for you <3 I'm SO afraid of cycles taking time to get back to normal <3 <3 <3 :hug: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## LucyLake

Raggydoll said:


> Hi ladies, hope you are all well. Kasey I'm really sorry the :witch: got you.
> 
> I've had a few days break. I went to watch Olly Murs yesterday. I had been kind of dreading it since the MC as in my head I'd prepared to be 18 weeks pregnant when I went.
> I really enjoyed myself though and feel nice and relaxed today.
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies. :hi:
> 
> I finally stopped bleeding at the end of last week. It was just over 5 weeks post ERPC and 6 since my MC started. I've posted my first ov test in the test section. I'm trying to decide if its positive.
> 
> Sending you all lots of baby dust. :dust:

Hi Raggydoll, great to see a familiar face back here and just very happy to hear you think you had a positive OPK and bleeding stopped. Huge hugs and baby dust <3 :dust:


----------



## 2013myyear

Evening ladies I hope everyone is well wishing everybody lots of luck and sending lots of baby dust xxxx :hug: xxxx


----------



## LucyLake

karenh said:


> I would like to join you ladies please. DH and I have been trying for just over 6 years. We finally got our first BFP Jan 2nd. Baby's due date was Sep 10th. It turned out to be an ectopic pregnancy and I had to have methotrexate to terminate on January 28th. I had weekly blood tests to follow my HCG drop. It was finally negative March 12th. I have goetten my period but my RE wants me to wait another month to start trying. I will take Femara April 19-23 and then my mis cycle U/S is May 2nd. Most likely IUI on May 4th and Beta May 15th.

I'm sorry for your loss and welcome Karenh. Prayers for you to get your rainbow soon <3 :dust: <3


----------



## Raggydoll

LucyLake said:


> Raggydoll said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, hope you are all well. Kasey I'm really sorry the :witch: got you.
> 
> I've had a few days break. I went to watch Olly Murs yesterday. I had been kind of dreading it since the MC as in my head I'd prepared to be 18 weeks pregnant when I went.
> I really enjoyed myself though and feel nice and relaxed today.
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies. :hi:
> 
> I finally stopped bleeding at the end of last week. It was just over 5 weeks post ERPC and 6 since my MC started. I've posted my first ov test in the test section. I'm trying to decide if its positive.
> 
> Sending you all lots of baby dust. :dust:
> 
> Hi Raggydoll, great to see a familiar face back here and just very happy to hear you think you had a positive OPK and bleeding stopped. Huge hugs and baby dust <3 :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks Lucy.

How are you getting on?


----------



## karenh

Peacenik said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> I would like to join you ladies please. DH and I have been trying for just over 6 years. We finally got our first BFP Jan 2nd. Baby's due date was Sep 10th. It turned out to be an ectopic pregnancy and I had to have methotrexate to terminate on January 28th. I had weekly blood tests to follow my HCG drop. It was finally negative March 12th. I have gotten my period but my RE wants me to wait another month to start trying. I will take Femara April 19-23 and then my mid cycle U/S is May 2nd. Most likely IUI on May 4th and Beta May 15th.
> 
> Hi Karen, sorry for your loss. I just wanted to say hi to a fellow ectopic survivor. :howdy:Click to expand...

Hi back at ya. Sorry for your loss. It is hard. I hope we get our rainbow babies soon.


----------



## tlk71411

Hi ladies, nice to meet you Karen! My sis in law had an ectopic...It's an amazing story actually, I'd like to share it with you:

My Milagros is a year old today and we named her Milagros because she is a true miracle! I was on birth control when I found out I was pregnant with her. 2 days later I went into the ER with lots of pain on my side, and after test after test, and ultrasounds, they said I had an ectopic pregnancy. There was no baby in my uterus,the baby was in my Fallopian tube. I had to be rushed right away into surgery. The Doctor came and told me how they where going to take the baby out, basically crush it and suck it out of my Fallopian tubes. He said it like if he was talking about nothing! It broke my heart to know they where going to do that to my baby! I called everyone, friends and family and no one would answer!! Right when they came to get me to take me into surgery my mother in law called me. We started praying asking God to some how save the baby. I had her on speaker, the doctor and nurse looked at me like I was stupid while we were praying. We left everything in Gods hands I remember them taking me into surgery, telling me to count to 10 then I passed out. It felt like I had blinked and then I woke up. I could hear my doctor saying, "you're not going to believe this! You're still pregnant! What was in you're Fallopian tubes was a cyst and it was twisted and looked like a baby!" I cried and cried I knew God was listening! After my surgery my doctor did an ultrasound and once again no baby! But on my blood test for hcg, levels were going up every day like a normal pregnancy! We prayed and prayed for 3 weeks. After ultrasound and blood tests over and over again, finally my doctor called me and told me she was doing one last ultrasound. I went into the hospital crying and praying but with lots of faith. As soon as they started the ultrasound there she was!Miracles do happen =)
I hope maybe this story was inspiring to all of you. My little neice never ceases to amaze me!:kiss:


----------



## karenh

tlk71411 said:


> Hi ladies, nice to meet you Karen! My sis in law had an ectopic...It's an amazing story actually, I'd like to share it with you:
> 
> My Milagros is a year old today and we named her Milagros because she is a true miracle! I was on birth control when I found out I was pregnant with her. 2 days later I went into the ER with lots of pain on my side, and after test after test, and ultrasounds, they said I had an ectopic pregnancy. There was no baby in my uterus,the baby was in my Fallopian tube. I had to be rushed right away into surgery. The Doctor came and told me how they where going to take the baby out, basically crush it and suck it out of my Fallopian tubes. He said it like if he was talking about nothing! It broke my heart to know they where going to do that to my baby! I called everyone, friends and family and no one would answer!! Right when they came to get me to take me into surgery my mother in law called me. We started praying asking God to some how save the baby. I had her on speaker, the doctor and nurse looked at me like I was stupid while we were praying. We left everything in Gods hands I remember them taking me into surgery, telling me to count to 10 then I passed out. It felt like I had blinked and then I woke up. I could hear my doctor saying, "you're not going to believe this! You're still pregnant! What was in you're Fallopian tubes was a cyst and it was twisted and looked like a baby!" I cried and cried I knew God was listening! After my surgery my doctor did an ultrasound and once again no baby! But on my blood test for hcg, levels were going up every day like a normal pregnancy! We prayed and prayed for 3 weeks. After ultrasound and blood tests over and over again, finally my doctor called me and told me she was doing one last ultrasound. I went into the hospital crying and praying but with lots of faith. As soon as they started the ultrasound there she was!Miracles do happen =)
> I hope maybe this story was inspiring to all of you. My little neice never ceases to amaze me!:kiss:

They never did find my baby. The believe it was in my abdomin. I prayed and prayed and still no baby in my uterus four weeks later. I had no choice but to take the methotrexate. The doctors we afraid for my life.


----------



## tlk71411

oh hon I wasnt trying to say you or your drs made a mistake. I just wanted to share her amazing story because i found it so inspiring after my MC to remember that God can make anything happen, even in hopeless situations. And believe me, I feel incredibly hopeless. But hearing her story again on Mili's birthday reminded me that miracles do happen =) Good luck ttc again =) Your waiting until May right?


----------



## LucyLake

Raggydoll said:


> LucyLake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raggydoll said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, hope you are all well. Kasey I'm really sorry the :witch: got you.
> 
> I've had a few days break. I went to watch Olly Murs yesterday. I had been kind of dreading it since the MC as in my head I'd prepared to be 18 weeks pregnant when I went.
> I really enjoyed myself though and feel nice and relaxed today.
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies. :hi:
> 
> I finally stopped bleeding at the end of last week. It was just over 5 weeks post ERPC and 6 since my MC started. I've posted my first ov test in the test section. I'm trying to decide if its positive.
> 
> Sending you all lots of baby dust. :dust:
> 
> Hi Raggydoll, great to see a familiar face back here and just very happy to hear you think you had a positive OPK and bleeding stopped. Huge hugs and baby dust <3 :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Lucy.
> 
> How are you getting on?Click to expand...

I'm okay Raggydoll, just waiting, waiting, waiting lol. Hope you're doing well and that your wait isn't too much longer. It sounds like you o'ed!! <3 :dust:


----------



## Misscalais

Hi girls,
How is everyone?
So I'm 30 DPMC and around 12-13DPO, ( I only checked CP and CM for ovulation, no OPKs ) so I don't know if I actually o'ed or not. AF should arrive either tomorrow or the next day if not ill be testing to see if I get BFP.
Only symptoms I've had are peeing lots at night for the last two days.


----------



## karenh

tlk71411 said:


> oh hon I wasnt trying to say you or your drs made a mistake. I just wanted to share her amazing story because i found it so inspiring after my MC to remember that God can make anything happen, even in hopeless situations. And believe me, I feel incredibly hopeless. But hearing her story again on Mili's birthday reminded me that miracles do happen =) Good luck ttc again =) Your waiting until May right?

Yep, DR wont let us try before then. Really hoping that is the month. My blood test will be three days after my birthday.


----------



## Neverending

Still no sign of AF testing tomorrow couldn't beleive how expencive the test are always had OH go get them!!!


----------



## tlk71411

[/QUOTE]

Yep, DR wont let us try before then. Really hoping that is the month. My blood test will be three days after my birthday.[/QUOTE]

Makes sense- Better to know it's out of your system! Ooo birthday bding ;) fx for you!


----------



## karenh

Neverending said:


> Still no sign of AF testing tomorrow couldn't beleive how expencive the test are always had OH go get them!!!

Right! Have you checked Amazon? You can sometimes get some good deals.


----------



## Peacenik

karenh
Right! Have you checked Amazon? You can sometimes get some good deals.[/QUOTE said:

> She's right, they have great prices on both HPT and OPKs. I think I got the wondfo brand and they worked fine and are really reasonable. I think I paid like $11 for 25 HPT.


----------



## tlk71411

I bought the 50 wondfo hpt on amazon for $15.

So I stopped bleeding yesterday and got a positive opk this am.... I'm not sure that's right?


----------



## Peacenik

tlk71411 said:


> I bought the 50 wondfo hpt on amazon for $15.
> 
> So I stopped bleeding yesterday and got a positive opk this am.... I'm not sure that's right?

I posted this on another thread, but I'll do it here too. I thought this site does a great job of explaining the difference between an OPK and a HPT 
https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html

It sounds like you may have an positive OPK from leftover HCG:

"An OPK will turn positive when it detects either of the "identical twins"-- ovulation or pregnancy hormone."


----------



## Neverending

Thanks guys actually didn't test today waiting till tomorrow was to tired to wait lol if I get af this month I will check amazon out. I ovulated almost at the same time I stopped bleeding the following week I stopped bleeding on the 12th at like 10pm and then ovulated the 17th and almost that same time! I got the walgreens brand they wanted $25 for first responce I was like what?!?!?! So hoping I'm pregnany but ready to try again next month if not I know ill be sad seeing a bfn though!!!


----------



## twinmummy06

All this hcg talk got me curious as to how mine was going. Faint positive with cheapie, but easily seen. Feels odd actually wanting to see that line fade, rather than obssessing over the opposite.


----------



## tlk71411

I know what you mean twinmummy I'm taking an hpt tonight to see if it's negative yet since I got a positive opk this am.


----------



## Cryssie

Hey ladies. I hope everyone else is having a good night. I woke up this am with the witch. . All over me and the bed (sorry tmi). I'm happy she finally came! And i suppose we're not waiting. . Hubby hasn't pulled out our last two times and when i asked him he said whatever will happen will happen.


----------



## Neverending

Took a hpt of course the control line didn't come up did a cervix check for blood there wasn't any went to the bathroom about an hour later and I was spotting pink since so I out a tampon in thinking af came no cramps!! Boobs are still hurting and tingly of course not all the time sound gross but want to change my tampon soon to see what happening. Either way its been 17 days since I stopped bleeding and ten since I ovualted. Stupid horoscope said tomorrow is a lucky day.... only thing good happening tomorrow is OH has the day off and the new season of doctor who starts!!! Excited to try in april!


----------



## tlk71411

My hpt is still showing positive from my mc :( so I guess that's why the opk was positive :(


----------



## mumofone25

twinmummy06 said:


> All this hcg talk got me curious as to how mine was going. Faint positive with cheapie, but easily seen. Feels odd actually wanting to see that line fade, rather than obssessing over the opposite.

i know right... ive got to take a hpt on monday to just confirm it is neg, tempted to do it now though as we are going away monday and would rather put it all behind us before we go iykwim?? xxx


----------



## LucyLake

Cryssie said:


> Hey ladies. I hope everyone else is having a good night. I woke up this am with the witch. . All over me and the bed (sorry tmi). I'm happy she finally came! And i suppose we're not waiting. . Hubby hasn't pulled out our last two times and when i asked him he said whatever will happen will happen.

Damn it, not the witch!! :( :witch: UGH, I'm sorry Cryssie. I just have the feeling we're going in for April though. I'm having AF as we speak. It finaaaaaaaally started today 31 days post-MC. So My thoughts are I'll ovulate (hoping like hell!!!) around April 10-16 or so. I'm praying like hell that my hubby is ready to go :D


----------



## LucyLake

Misscalais said:


> Hi girls,
> How is everyone?
> So I'm 30 DPMC and around 12-13DPO, ( I only checked CP and CM for ovulation, no OPKs ) so I don't know if I actually o'ed or not. AF should arrive either tomorrow or the next day if not ill be testing to see if I get BFP.
> Only symptoms I've had are peeing lots at night for the last two days.

I hope you're the first to see a :bfp: in our group sweetie! <3 Dropping baby dust virtually for you <3 :dust: I just got my AF and it sounds like you could VERY well be pregnant as we miscarried around the same time (I'm 31 DPMC) and I apparently DID ovulate :D :D


----------



## mumofone25

Lucylake, good look for april, my fave month as its my birthday lol!! hopefully its a lucky one too! xxx


----------



## LucyLake

Neverending said:


> Took a hpt of course the control line didn't come up did a cervix check for blood there wasn't any went to the bathroom about an hour later and I was spotting pink since so I out a tampon in thinking af came no cramps!! Boobs are still hurting and tingly of course not all the time sound gross but want to change my tampon soon to see what happening. Either way its been 17 days since I stopped bleeding and ten since I ovualted. Stupid horoscope said tomorrow is a lucky day.... only thing good happening tomorrow is OH has the day off and the new season of doctor who starts!!! Excited to try in april!

Man, I'm stumped about your situation Neverending. <3 When is the first day of bleeding/placenta breaking off wall in your case? Feb 17? I spotted pink, cried my eyes out thinking another 30 days of waiting for no blood to see AF and then 2 hours later, AF is here with a vengeance. <3 I hope you're pregnant!! <3 <3 <3 :dust:


----------



## LucyLake

mumofone25 said:


> Lucylake, good look for april, my fave month as its my birthday lol!! hopefully its a lucky one too! xxx

I hope you get a nice negative sweetie and back to 0 swiftly hun <3 I just read your first tri post, it sounds like you're MC official date was March 24? <3 I'd love to see you here with us for April, praying like hell, April is a lucky month with lots of :bfp: in our group. May is like Custer's Last Stand for me so I'm anxious to get started and terrified that it won't work/miscarriage again/the works. <3 (My work is such that a March-June due date would mean us being hobbled significantly financially because of our business) 

Huge hugs and sorry for your loss <3 <3 <3 :hugs: :hug:


----------



## Neverending

Well I think my period is coming been spotting brown with pink and the occaional red so o have a tampon in horibble back ache that literally woke me up for the day and uterine cramping. Really really light start but non the less happy I can try very soon. My boobs stopped hurting every once and a while ill get the pain on the side I'm only 11dpo today. I passed most of placenta and the baby feb 17 but I was still bleeding and had to have d&c on the 6th I was bleeing for a month :( thought last night this could be implantation since I was 10dpo but think its definanitly a period usually before mc I didn't feel my periods but my goodness I definatly feel this!!!


----------



## Neverending

Lucy I'm so glad you got af!!! I was thinking about you this morning!!! Are you going to try this month then? What a relief!


----------



## mumofone25

its so strange hoping to see a neg lol my bleeding started the 23rd and passed tissue the 24th but the mw i spoke to said to count the day after i passed the tissue as CD1, but i dont have regular cycles since having my implant removed. im hoping that being away for the week nice and relaxed might do the trick we were originally going to wait until my first AF but im just going to go with the flow i think :D fingers crossed for lots of april:bfp:s


----------



## LucyLake

Neverending said:


> Well I think my period is coming been spotting brown with pink and the occaional red so o have a tampon in horibble back ache that literally woke me up for the day and uterine cramping. Really really light start but non the less happy I can try very soon. My boobs stopped hurting every once and a while ill get the pain on the side I'm only 11dpo today. I passed most of placenta and the baby feb 17 but I was still bleeding and had to have d&c on the 6th I was bleeing for a month :( thought last night this could be implantation since I was 10dpo but think its definanitly a period usually before mc I didn't feel my periods but my goodness I definatly feel this!!!

I hate that you may not be preggers, I really want you and Misscalais to be first up to bat :D :dust: <3 

Awww....Neverending, I actually am crying happy tears for you. It stinks, but yeah it really sounds like an AF and it makes sense to me with your Feb 17 and then extra D&C issue. And since it is, OMG I'm really relieved for you!!! You have been through so much, but this is proof that your body is bouncing back and so is mine very nicely. <3 Neverending, I never thought I'd be this happy to see the witch :witch: I had SO many of those symptoms this week as well. Back pain at work, just achey, crampy, bratty, and generally blah. I literally wanted to bleed with every fiber of my being. The good news is you ovulated, you know that now and we could both get pregnant now in two weeks, GOD I can't believe that. :D I'll be trying and I will probably buy some tests even though I'm expecting it April 10-15. No huge arrangements, I think I'm going with the every other day plan? Are you going to buy indicators, because OMG I wish I could say when you ovulated, but now you know you did, you probably know and could feel it though? <3 <3 <3


----------



## LucyLake

mumofone25 said:


> its so strange hoping to see a neg lol my bleeding started the 23rd and passed tissue the 24th but the mw i spoke to said to count the day after i passed the tissue as CD1, but i dont have regular cycles since having my implant removed. im hoping that being away for the week nice and relaxed might do the trick we were originally going to wait until my first AF but im just going to go with the flow i think :D fingers crossed for lots of april:bfp:s

Sounds like a great plan sweetie. I waited for my AF, but I have to say it was the hardest wait EVER and honestly I felt like I might be missing my most fertile window. Hope you get a :bfp: this month as well. <3


----------



## Neverending

Maybe we will be bump buddies!!! I always know when I ovulate because my boobs get tender and I have the unmistakable pain for a quick minute. This month I spotted with it. We have sex everyday eitherway so kinda just sperm meets egg. My grandpa found out he has a genetic blood clotting disorder and my mom so I probally have the gene can't figure out if it affects my pregnancies. Ill get back on in a minute!!!! I have no wifi!!


----------



## LucyLake

I hope we can be bump buddies. This has made me the happiest I've been since the MC today :) Like you, I am aware of ovulation and don't really feel like I need the predictors if I bd every other day. We'll see. I was sure I had in the middle of March, but then when AF didn't show herself :cry: I'm so glad I can trust my body after all! Call your OB and see if they recommend Baby Aspirin, I would totally do it just in case as long as they agree. <3 Aww....so April then, this is exciting :D And the fact that you bd everyday, god I wish, just for this month lol. Not sure if I can get hubby to agree. :D Also, I had a boy last time I did that, this time I don't mind another, in fact I want a boy more...since I felt I lost a son? But, it was much easier to bd everyday at 24 than 34 :D

Huge hugs and SO excited for you Neverending <3 <3


----------



## Neverending

Lol I don't know what it is I would bd right after even though I'm completly satisfied in the morning afternoon and night!!! Lol but then I have days where I don't want it but then it happens lol I'm glad he can keep up with at least the daily part. I have a need for it and I feel very weird when its been a couple days. O have to go in for a blood test to confirm I have the gene. I just love how excited he is. Baby would of been our first. I'm so glad our bodies are back and so so glad you didn't have wait that 8 weeks!!!


----------



## LucyLake

Me too Neverending, Thank God!!! Aww...I love it, so cute!! :) I'm a once a week kind of girl and worried about the opposite--not Bd'ing enough :D :D You guys are in love so much, I love it :D :)


----------



## Neverending

Still worried about him falling out of love with me I've been having some mood swings mc then pms now period :(


----------



## LucyLake

Awwww....sweetie, this is really normal, but he won't fall out of love with you. I think it's a normal feeling if you don't already have kids together. But, don't worry because in time things will get back to how they were. Your body has strength that's just amazing considering how recent all this was <3


----------



## Peacenik

A bit of good news - AF arrived today - just one day later than I expected. I hope this means my cycle is well on it's way to normal. :happydance:


----------



## george83

Peacenik said:


> A bit of good news - AF arrived today - just one day later than I expected. I hope this means my cycle is well on it's way to normal. :happydance:

I'm glad you got af, although it still feels weird to think of af starting as a happy thing! I hope your cycle is pretty normal, are you trying after this af or waiting longer? x x


----------



## Peacenik

george83 said:


> Peacenik said:
> 
> 
> A bit of good news - AF arrived today - just one day later than I expected. I hope this means my cycle is well on it's way to normal. :happydance:
> 
> I'm glad you got af, although it still feels weird to think of af starting as a happy thing! I hope your cycle is pretty normal, are you trying after this af or waiting longer? x xClick to expand...

Tell me about it, I NEVER that I'd wish for it. I think we'll 'try' by not trying to prevent. I'm not going to temp or chart though - I learned my lesson when we first started to 'try' and that made me nuts. :fool: My doc said one cycle, so here I am. I'm not positive I'm mentally ready, but I really don't think it'll happen that quickly anyway, and if I don't 'try' I know I'll regret it later since time isn't really on my side. My eggs and I are ancient. :winkwink:


----------



## LucyLake

Congrats on your AF Peacenik and I like what you said about not going all out. I changed my mind on buying Preseed yesterday and only got the OPK's. Not going to do much, but SMEP is what I'm hoping for. And I'll test just in case hubby isn't in the mood to SMEP around the right time.


----------



## ece77

I'm just feeling the same. I'd never thought I would almost pray for AF to come. But here I am, 3 weeks after D&C, with usual symptoms, but no AF on the horizon! 
I know it's still early, but I so want to get over this nightmare! And since I had a partial molar pregnancy, I also have to wait for my HCG level to drop to negative! 
God only knows how long we'll have to wait to be able to even TTC again :confused:


----------



## Kasey84

Peacenik said:


> A bit of good news - AF arrived today - just one day later than I expected. I hope this means my cycle is well on it's way to normal. :happydance:

So glad it looks like your cycle is back on track!


----------



## Neverending

UGH!!! So I have a genetic mutation that causes dvt and when you have the mutation you are more at risk for not only blood clots but also miscarraige still birth and high blood pressure duting pregnancy


----------



## Neverending

What is pressed? Also a cup what's that?


----------



## tlk71411

I know preseed is a lubrication for conception-it doesn't hinder sperm like ky and other lubes do. Idk about soft cups?


----------



## george83

ece77 said:


> I'm just feeling the same. I'd never thought I would almost pray for AF to come. But here I am, 3 weeks after D&C, with usual symptoms, but no AF on the horizon!
> I know it's still early, but I so want to get over this nightmare! And since I had a partial molar pregnancy, I also have to wait for my HCG level to drop to negative!
> God only knows how long we'll have to wait to be able to even TTC again :confused:

The waiting is so horrible, it's like a constant reminder of what happened x x


----------



## Miniegg27

ece77 said:


> I'm just feeling the same. I'd never thought I would almost pray for AF to come. But here I am, 3 weeks after D&C, with usual symptoms, but no AF on the horizon!
> I know it's still early, but I so want to get over this nightmare! And since I had a partial molar pregnancy, I also have to wait for my HCG level to drop to negative!
> God only knows how long we'll have to wait to be able to even TTC again :confused:

I'm in the same boat. Had my D&C just over 5 weeks ago and just want AF to come so I can be on a fresh cycle and start trying properly again. So frustrating.


----------



## karenh

Neverending: I am so sorry about your clotting issue. Is there anything they can do to help it? Soft cups are a new form of menstrual protection, and people like to use them to try and keep the sperm in. I havent tried it, but I know some who swear by it. Here is their website: https://www.softcup.com/


----------



## Peacenik

karenh said:


> Neverending: I am so sorry about your clotting issue. Is there anything they can do to help it? Soft cups are a new form of menstrual protection, and people like to use them to try and keep the sperm in. I havent tried it, but I know some who swear by it. Here is their website: https://www.softcup.com/

I don't know how they work for keeping sperm in but I've used a diva cup for about ten years and I love it. Using pads after surgery just made things seem even more foreign - I really missed my diva cup. Reusable, clean, never overflows and I never feel like I'm sitting in blood. Highly recommended for AF. They make several brands of reusable cups, here's a site that looks at some of them: https://menstrual-cups.livejournal.com/648061.html

My only complaint is that I didn't discover them sooner!


----------



## tlk71411

Karenh I just noticed you're from Oregon?? I'm from Oregon! Miss it so so much, being stationed her in SOCAL. =( YAY for Oregon buddies!
I stopped bleeding Thurdsday but getting positive on both HPT and OPK.....but I got EWCM yesterday so I'm praying thats a good sign. trying to DTD as much as possible before hubby leaves!!! FX for all of you. 
Happy for you ladies that got your AF finally!!! =)


----------



## DebbieDobs

I use something called a mooncup for AF and have started using it in the aid of TTC as well. I sterlise it after every use. Its the same idea as a softcup. xx


----------



## george83

Neverending said:


> UGH!!! So I have a genetic mutation that causes dvt and when you have the mutation you are more at risk for not only blood clots but also miscarraige still birth and high blood pressure duting pregnancy

So sorry to hear this neverending is there anything they can do now they know about it? x x x


----------



## AwesomeSauce

Can I join you?
I am currently suffering my third consecutive miscarriage. This is the hardest year of my life.


----------



## DebbieDobs

Welcome Awesome xx


----------



## DebbieDobs

george83 said:


> Neverending said:
> 
> 
> UGH!!! So I have a genetic mutation that causes dvt and when you have the mutation you are more at risk for not only blood clots but also miscarraige still birth and high blood pressure duting pregnancy
> 
> So sorry to hear this neverending is there anything they can do now they know about it? x x xClick to expand...

I hope they can help you hun, try to keep positive x


----------



## karenh

AwesomeSauce said:


> Can I join you?
> I am currently suffering my third consecutive miscarriage. This is the hardest year of my life.

I am so sorry. Welcome to the group.


----------



## Miniegg27

I'm sorry awesome. X


----------



## Neverending

Wow sorry guys!!! I'm not sure I'm changing my ob I had the worst time I live in a small town and we looked up the people who "helped" me and they aren't even obs!!! Seriously. That cup sounds awesome lol. The clotting really freaks me out because my grandpa had clots and so does my mom she even had pulminary emboli I'm not sure what being on blood thinners while pregnant would do either so need to consult my new to make sure I do everything I can on my part.


----------



## Misscalais

AF got me today. :( and :) happy that its back but sad I didn't fall before AF and wont have my 2013 baby but that's ok. Keeping fingers crossed it happens soon!


----------



## AwesomeSauce

A little history on me. I have three awesome kids. My youngest turned 4 in December. We started TTC when she was about 18 months old. It took almost two years to get a bfp. That pregnancy ended at almost 11 weeks last may and was a blighted ovum. I got another bfp at the end of July. I carried that baby for nearly 17 weeks. A routine visit last october revealed the baby had died about a week before. Five months later and I got another bfp. At 6 weeks three days I started to bleed and a scan showed another blighted ovum and imminent miscarriage. I passed the sack yesterday. My due date for my second loss and the one that had an actual baby is on wednesday. I am so heartbroken, but hoping still to have another healthy baby.

People (not necessarily healthcare professionals) keep telling me I am losing these babies because I haven't waited long enough. What do you know about waiting vs TTC now?

I was tested for blood clotting disorders and thyroid problems but everything came back normal.

I can't seem to find a dr. Around there that knows much about recurrent loss. My midwives told me there was nothing they can do for me and that I am just really unlucky. 
Today I saw a naturopathic dr. I don't know if I really buy it, but it can't hurt to try. He says I am EXTREMELY low on vitimin D and essential amino acids and that my ovaries are like shriveled raisins putting out crappy low quality eggs.


----------



## Nimyra

Hey Awesome,

I don't think the issue is relating to how long you waited to try. I think that is a myth.

However, I do think low vit D can impact fertility and I also think that extra vitamins never hurt anyone. What is the naturopath recommending in terms of amino acids? Is he just wanting you to add a protein shake in the morning? If so, that sounds pretty harmless. I don't think I'd spend my money on a bunch of individual amino acid supplements personally, but I don't think paying attention to nutrition hurts.

I've heard that Inositol and CoEnzyme Q10 can be good for egg quality, but I have found my stomach doesn't tolerate those well.

I just take my multivitamins, fish oil (DHA), and vitamin D and try to eat a reasonable diet.


----------



## AwesomeSauce

He wants me to take an essential amino acid suppliment. It is all in one capsule twice a day.


----------



## george83

Hi awesome I'm so sorry for everything you've been through, it sounds like a living nightmare, I really hope you manage to get your sticky bean soon x x x


----------



## tlk71411

Good Morning or Evening (wherever you are) ladies!! 

Awesome I really do not believe it is how long you wait in between. My dr told me I could ttc as soon as I stopped bleeding. I got a second opinion to be sure, and the medical officer said they reccommend waiting one cycle for dating purposes-but we do have U/S now so dating is no longer an issue.
I had a natural M/C at 6weeks2days. One Dr told me that if you have a D&C or were past 10 weeks they recommend waiting 1-3 cycles to be sure your lining isnt too thin. I hope that helps you! Good luck hon, I'm sorry you've had to go through this so many times =(


----------



## 2013myyear

I'm Baccckk lol was surprised with night away in hotel with hubby :) 

How are you all? Xxxx


----------



## Miniegg27

Ahhh that sounds lovely 2013! What a nice surprise!


----------



## AwesomeSauce

tlk71411 said:


> Good Morning or Evening (wherever you are) ladies!!
> 
> Awesome I really do not believe it is how long you wait in between. My dr told me I could ttc as soon as I stopped bleeding. I got a second opinion to be sure, and the medical officer said they reccommend waiting one cycle for dating purposes-but we do have U/S now so dating is no longer an issue.
> I had a natural M/C at 6weeks2days. One Dr told me that if you have a D&C or were past 10 weeks they recommend waiting 1-3 cycles to be sure your lining isnt too thin. I hope that helps you! Good luck hon, I'm sorry you've had to go through this so many times =(

This gives me some hope. I must be completely insane to think that another bfp won't just result in another loss...but I am still going to TTC...and I do not intend to wait. Once I stop bleeding, sex shall commence. I hope the suppliments help me. I am also taking vitex with b6, hoping to regulate hormones a little quicker. I feel a gigantic hole in my family, and for some reason that I do not understand, I am driven to try again.


----------



## tlk71411

I'm also taking vitex! I feel like it really helps! Don't give up hon!


----------



## karenh

Awesome, I agree. The timeframes isn't the biggest issue as long as everything has passed from your misscarrage and your lining gets back to where it shoulds be. I would agree with needing the Vit D, B, and amino acids. They are really important in getting pregnant and babies development.


----------



## TandJ

Hi ladies <3 I had my first cycle since losing my daughter at 20 weeks back in February 2013, was amazing that I got it 5 weeks after delivery. My doctor said I was healed perfectly so my husband and I decided to start trying now. My cycle started on March 21st 2013 and ended on the 27th, we began tryin on the 28th. We are BD'ing every other day and using digital OPK's. I am now on CD 15, but still have not gotten a positive OPK. My cycles are usually around 30-35 days. So it says I should be ovulating sometime between now and April 8th 2013. If I do conceive I will be due December 28th 2013. I hope we conceive this month. Anyone else trying to conceive after 1 cycle? xox


----------



## Peacenik

TandJ said:


> If I do conceive I will be due December 28th 2013. I hope we conceive this month. Anyone else trying to conceive after 1 cycle? xox

We'll be trying by not trying to prevent - my doc said after one cycle was ok. :winkwink:


----------



## Neverending

I am on my last day of AF its only spotting everyother time I go to the bathroom we will be trying and trying until we see our two pink lines!!!! Good luck! I'm sorry you lost your daughter. 
:dust:


----------



## karenh

I am sorry for your loss. We are on birth control this first cycle by orders of my doc, but already have my next cycle with my RE geared and ready to go.


----------



## sedgeez

sorry for not being on here. me and OH went away for the week and had no internet :dohh:

i have alot to go through on here so if your one of the new ladies who arent on the list could you reply to this and let me know what month to put you down for :thumbup:

im sorry for all of your losses and i hope we get some :bfp: soon :hugs:

i want to take a test when i can because ive started getting some familiar symptoms but im not sure if its just my mind playing tricks on me :dohh:

still no AF since MC either.

im going to go through all of the posts now. wish me luck! :haha:

:flower:


----------



## TandJ

I am really hoping to get a BFP this cycle, I would feel so blessed <3 <3


----------



## Neverending

sedgeez said:


> sorry for not being on here. me and OH went away for the week and had no internet :dohh:
> 
> i have alot to go through on here so if your one of the new ladies who arent on the list could you reply to this and let me know what month to put you down for :thumbup:
> 
> im sorry for all of your losses and i hope we get some :bfp: soon :hugs:
> 
> i want to take a test when i can because ive started getting some familiar symptoms but im not sure if its just my mind playing tricks on me :dohh:
> 
> still no AF since MC either.
> 
> im going to go through all of the posts now. wish me luck! :haha:
> 
> :flower:


How are you doing? I have been thinking about you I think I wrote on your wall too!! I missed you been checking your journal. I hope you are well.


----------



## Miniegg27

Sedgeez have you been to the dr about lack of AF?


----------



## sedgeez

Neverending said:


> How are you doing? I have been thinking about you I think I wrote on your wall too!! I missed you been checking your journal. I hope you are well.

:hugs:

im doing ok!

how are you?

ill be updating my journal in the next couple of days properly. i feel so overwhelmed by the amount i have to catch up on! :haha:

:flower:


----------



## sedgeez

Miniegg27 said:


> Sedgeez have you been to the dr about lack of AF?

no but i have an appointment monday. my mc was over a month now and i thought i would have had AF by now :dohh:

hopefully its a rainbow :haha:

no harm in wishing!! :haha:


----------



## Misscalais

AF arrived three days ago ( 34 days post 1st day of MC ) and in full force! My goodness. 
It's very heavy with lots and lots of clots, I'm glad it came and I didn't get preg this time because I'm thinking I didn't expel all the extra lining from the pregnancy ( I had hardly and clots or blood with my MC it was just like a normal period apart from passing tissue and the sac of course ) this AF is what I would have expected the MC to be like, it's awful.


----------



## tlk71411

Well husband left today. I had pains like o pains yesterday so fx we got lucky =) 
Misscalais sorry AF got you but glad your body is getting rid of everything.
Sedgeez fx for you!!!


----------



## twinmummy06

sedgeez said:


> i have alot to go through on here so if your one of the new ladies who arent on the list could you reply to this and let me know what month to put you down for :thumbup:

Me please. We have already started TTC, we've chosen not to wait for the first cycle or 3 like one doctor suggested. So I guess April/May as not sure when my body will O :flower:


----------



## Kasey84

sedgeez said:


> sorry for not being on here. me and OH went away for the week and had no internet :dohh:
> 
> i have alot to go through on here so if your one of the new ladies who arent on the list could you reply to this and let me know what month to put you down for :thumbup:
> 
> im sorry for all of your losses and i hope we get some :bfp: soon :hugs:
> 
> i want to take a test when i can because ive started getting some familiar symptoms but im not sure if its just my mind playing tricks on me :dohh:
> 
> still no AF since MC either.
> 
> im going to go through all of the posts now. wish me luck! :haha:
> 
> :flower:

Glad to see you back!! Hope you and OH had a wonderful trip together :)


----------



## Sheffie

Hi ladies, can I join you? I had a D&C 2 weeks ago - had a missed miscarriage at about 10 weeks. I'm hoping to start trying as soon as I get the all clear from my doctor. I finally stopped bleeding from the D&C about 4 days ago and FINALLY got to DTD today (I swear, I felt like it'd been forever). 
I know we aren't suppose to try until I get my first AF post D&C but I figured I wouldn't be O'ing by now anyway so we just enjoyed getting to at least do it again. I am the most impatient person on the planet and waiting another month might just kill me...I hope we get lucky fast again this time! It took us two tries both time I got pregnant (once in Nov. and then again in Feb.) But I'm really hoping third times a charm! 
Ok, so that is me - now I'm going to try to catch up on this thread!


----------



## tlk71411

Sorry for your loss Sheffie! My Dr said we could TTC as soon I stopped bleeding so I wouldn't stress over it.


----------



## AwesomeSauce

I keep having women, mostly older women liked mother in law, tell me that I keep losing babies because I haven't waited long enough to conceive after miscarriage. I don't believe it, and words like that aren't helpful. It makes me feel like it is my fault that I lost the second two.


----------



## george83

sedgeez said:


> Miniegg27 said:
> 
> 
> Sedgeez have you been to the dr about lack of AF?
> 
> no but i have an appointment monday. my mc was over a month now and i thought i would have had AF by now :dohh:
> 
> hopefully its a rainbow :haha:
> 
> no harm in wishing!! :haha:Click to expand...

Fingers crossed its a rainbow! my af showed up yesterday and I feel like I've gone right back to when I lost my baby both physically and emotionally, why can't we all just be given our rainbows right now like surprise packages in the post x x


----------



## Miniegg27

sedgeez said:


> Miniegg27 said:
> 
> 
> Sedgeez have you been to the dr about lack of AF?
> 
> no but i have an appointment monday. my mc was over a month now and i thought i would have had AF by now :dohh:
> 
> hopefully its a rainbow :haha:
> 
> no harm in wishing!! :haha:Click to expand...

Fingers firmly crossed for you!


----------



## Sheffie

AwesomeSauce said:


> I keep having women, mostly older women liked mother in law, tell me that I keep losing babies because I haven't waited long enough to conceive after miscarriage. I don't believe it, and words like that aren't helpful. It makes me feel like it is my fault that I lost the second two.

:hugs: I'm sure they are just saying that to try to reassure you that you will be able to have a successful pregnancy with the right conditions... but really it sounds horrible! It would make me feel like they were blaming me. Some people just don't even think about what they are saying sometimes. :dohh: Your body wouldn't get pregnant if it wasn't ready. These things happen. It is most definitely NOT your fault!:hugs:

I've had two so far and all my mother keeps saying is "just don't even think about it for the next 6 months - give your body time to rest." I want to just that "not thinking about it" is not an option. Its not a choice. 

And also, waiting 6 months sounds like absolute torture. I thrive on planning and temping and tracking and all that stuff. I like to be informed. I guess maybe that stresses some people out, but it gives me piece of mind even if we aren't successful.


----------



## Sheffie

sedgeez said:


> Miniegg27 said:
> 
> 
> Sedgeez have you been to the dr about lack of AF?
> 
> no but i have an appointment monday. my mc was over a month now and i thought i would have had AF by now :dohh:
> 
> hopefully its a rainbow :haha:
> 
> no harm in wishing!! :haha:Click to expand...

Good luck!


----------



## AwesomeSauce

Sheffie said:


> AwesomeSauce said:
> 
> 
> I keep having women, mostly older women liked mother in law, tell me that I keep losing babies because I haven't waited long enough to conceive after miscarriage. I don't believe it, and words like that aren't helpful. It makes me feel like it is my fault that I lost the second two.
> 
> :hugs: I'm sure they are just saying that to try to reassure you that you will be able to have a successful pregnancy with the right conditions... but really it sounds horrible! It would make me feel like they were blaming me. Some people just don't even think about what they are saying sometimes. :dohh: Your body wouldn't get pregnant if it wasn't ready. These things happen. It is most definitely NOT your fault!:hugs:
> 
> I've had two so far and all my mother keeps saying is "just don't even think about it for the next 6 months - give your body time to rest." I want to just that "not thinking about it" is not an option. Its not a choice.
> 
> And also, waiting 6 months sounds like absolute torture. I thrive on planning and temping and tracking and all that stuff. I like to be informed. I guess maybe that stresses some people out, but it gives me piece of mind even if we aren't successful.Click to expand...


EXACTLY! It is nice to have someone who "gets" it. I don't know how to shut off my brain to TTC. I am not willing to torture myself by preventing pregnancy and trying to "relax" for six months. That would not be relaxing in the least to me. I want to know if my body is ovulating and that there is a chance for a healthy baby at some point.


----------



## Miniegg27

I'm very nervous but over the moon as I got a :bfp: this morning. Fingers crossed this one stays with me.

I'm sending you all tons of :dust:


----------



## Peacenik

Miniegg27 said:


> I'm very nervous but over the moon as I got a :bfp: this morning. Fingers crossed this one stays with me.
> 
> I'm sending you all tons of :dust:

Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Sheffie

Miniegg27 said:


> I'm very nervous but over the moon as I got a :bfp: this morning. Fingers crossed this one stays with me.
> 
> I'm sending you all tons of :dust:

Congrats!


----------



## george83

Miniegg27 said:


> I'm very nervous but over the moon as I got a :bfp: this morning. Fingers crossed this one stays with me.
> 
> I'm sending you all tons of :dust:

Wow!!!! Congratulations!!! I really hope this is a sticky little one, make sure you take extra special care of yourself, so exciting - and very jealous of course!!! x x


----------



## shouse

Miniegg27 said:


> I'm very nervous but over the moon as I got a :bfp: this morning. Fingers crossed this one stays with me.
> 
> I'm sending you all tons of :dust:

So excited for you!! A tad jealous though lol :D


----------



## george83

shouse said:


> Miniegg27 said:
> 
> 
> I'm very nervous but over the moon as I got a :bfp: this morning. Fingers crossed this one stays with me.
> 
> I'm sending you all tons of :dust:
> 
> So excited for you!! A tad jealous though lol :DClick to expand...

A tad jealous sounds very modest - I'm full out jealous!!!


----------



## Kasey84

Miniegg27 said:


> I'm very nervous but over the moon as I got a :bfp: this morning. Fingers crossed this one stays with me.
> 
> I'm sending you all tons of :dust:

Congrats!! I love to see positive news, as it gives me hope <3 All the best to you!


----------



## Neverending

Awe so awesome!! Congrats!!!! I wish you the best we all deserve it! Try not and stress to much and love everyday you have with the bean. Easier said than done though!! Keep us updated.


----------



## tlk71411

Congrats miniegg!!!! I'm super happy for you and super jealous too haha. : )


----------



## ece77

Sorry for those who got their af, and good luck to those trying to catch that eggies!

And a HUGE congratulations to you miniegg! Try not to stress yourself too much.

AFM - Still waiting for AF. It's almost 4 weeks post d&c. But since I had a partial molar pregnancy, it may take a little more for my HCG to hit negative. So I'm just trying to stay positive. Wow, what a rhyme I made :rofl:


----------



## Miniegg27

I'm sorry you're jealous. I truly believe it won't be long for you all. Some1 had to start it now hopefully you girls won't be far behind me.


----------



## Sheffie

So, quick question - can you ovulate two weeks after a D&C?? 
I have been temping since the D&C just to try to watch my temp go back to pre-preg/pre-ovulation range. DH and I DTD before he left town two days ago for the first time and didn't bother with protection because I figured it wouldn't matter this early, but then I got nervous and took an ovulation test. It was super duper positive. I was assuming that was from leftover preg hormones, but then I took another one today and it wasn't positive... My temp has been low (pre-ovulation range for me) for the past 4 days or so. If it jumps tomorrow, would that indicate that I actually ovulated this quickly??? I thought it took some time for the body to like, reset? It only stresses me cause the doctor told us to wait a cycle before trying... I just don't want to screw things up or anything. 
Oye! It boggles my mind that people have babies without even trying...!


----------



## Miniegg27

I ovulated 3 and a half weeks after my d&c. It was lucky I caught it as I'd run out of ovulation tests and the day I got my new batch through I tested and it was positive!


----------



## tlk71411

:


AwesomeSauce said:


> I keep having women, mostly older women liked mother in law, tell me that I keep losing babies because I haven't waited long enough to conceive after miscarriage. I don't believe it, and words like that aren't helpful. It makes me feel like it is my fault that I lost the second two.

:hugs:I know EXACTLY how you feel. I had one idiot tell me i miscarried because I had just stopped breastfeeding....and another say because I was too stressed. Why do people say things that seriously do not help or make you feel better? They've done enough studies on how long to wait post mc and they say as soon as you are emotionally ready and have passed everything you're fine. I'm so sorry they are so heartless and make you feel like it's your fault. It definetely isnt your fault!!! :hugs:



Miniegg27 said:


> I'm very nervous but over the moon as I got a :bfp: this morning. Fingers crossed this one stays with me.
> 
> I'm sending you all tons of :dust:

Oh Im soo jealous and excited for you!!! :happydance:Congrats!!!


----------



## Misscalais

Congrats on the bfp. I hope it's a very sticky one.
I too am jealous but it's not a bad thing :) just cause I want mine so badly lol
Hopefully you've kicked off the start of BFPs :)


----------



## twinmummy06

Miniegg27 said:


> I'm very nervous but over the moon as I got a :bfp: this morning. Fingers crossed this one stays with me.
> 
> I'm sending you all tons of :dust:

Congratulations!


----------



## tlk71411

Sheffie said:


> So, quick question - can you ovulate two weeks after a D&C??
> I have been temping since the D&C just to try to watch my temp go back to pre-preg/pre-ovulation range. DH and I DTD before he left town two days ago for the first time and didn't bother with protection because I figured it wouldn't matter this early, but then I got nervous and took an ovulation test. It was super duper positive. I was assuming that was from leftover preg hormones, but then I took another one today and it wasn't positive... My temp has been low (pre-ovulation range for me) for the past 4 days or so. If it jumps tomorrow, would that indicate that I actually ovulated this quickly??? I thought it took some time for the body to like, reset? It only stresses me cause the doctor told us to wait a cycle before trying... I just don't want to screw things up or anything.
> Oye! It boggles my mind that people have babies without even trying...!

My Dr told me we could TTC as soon as I stopped bleeding but I had a natural mc. I was told you can o as soon as 10 days post mc... I'm hoping so since I only had my 1 week with hubby to try!!


----------



## mumofone25

wow lots to catch up on, just got back from a nice break with OH, ds and another couple and their son :D had a fab relaxing time.

huge congrats on your BFP miniegg :D :D :D!!!!! xxx


----------



## Raggydoll

Wow, congratulation miniegg. I'm so pleased for you. :flower:

Mumofone, glad you had a lovely break. 

I'm now sure I didn't ovulate last week. I had all the signs of ovulation this week and a very definite positive ov test yesterday. So I guess I'm in the 2ww now. 

How is everyone else getting on?


----------



## tlk71411

My hpt is finally negative!! so any bfp I get from here on out will be real and not from my mc!


----------



## Kasey84

tlk71411 said:


> My hpt is finally negative!! so any bfp I get from here on out will be real and not from my mc!

That's good news! Best of luck to you and hope you get your BFP soon <3


----------



## Miniegg27

tlk71411 said:


> My hpt is finally negative!! so any bfp I get from here on out will be real and not from my mc!

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Neverending

Were on cd7!!! He had a loveley idea that when I'm pregnant next we were going to do pregnancy photos next to the tree we buried our angel with and our family photos will be there. We both were there today talking and planted some lilies aswell. Just hugged and didn't cry but had some tears. It was a good thing to not be sad but incorparate how this angel will be with us always and in our photos.


----------



## Miniegg27

That's a really lovely idea!


----------



## Kasey84

Neverending said:


> Were on cd7!!! He had a loveley idea that when I'm pregnant next we were going to do pregnancy photos next to the tree we buried our angel with and our family photos will be there. We both were there today talking and planted some lilies aswell. Just hugged and didn't cry but had some tears. It was a good thing to not be sad but incorparate how this angel will be with us always and in our photos.

That's a beautiful idea Neverending <3


----------



## Sheffie

Anyone else tired of hearing "at least you can drink now!" ??? Cause I am... I guess I'm just not as much of an alcoholic as some of my friends and family :p


----------



## AwesomeSauce

I think today MIT be my last day of mc bleeding. I hope. I wonder if I will o before Af?


----------



## tlk71411

I had a natural mc. My Dr said you can get pregnant as soon as 10 days from mc start...I think how far long you were factors in to it too though.


----------



## Misscalais

Hey girls quick question in on CD 5 1st cycle back since the MC I stopped bleeding last night, had no spotting or bleeding at all today and then bam I start bleeding again! Is this normal I'm freaking out! It was a small gush of blood with some tiny clots and just slow flow now.


----------



## tlk71411

Normal! I stopped bleeding for 2 days then bled for a week.


----------



## Misscalais

tlk71411 said:


> Normal! I stopped bleeding for 2 days then bled for a week.

Thanks Hun, it scared the crap out of me lol it's stopped again I'm thinking there was a few clots that were in the way that hadn't come out yet.


----------



## tlk71411

Yeah they say the first AF is either really light or really heavy too.


----------



## jessshakespea

Hello everyone, I hope you are all OK today. Been a bit absent for a while. So busy!
I kept thinking the spotting would never stop, and I've had a uti I was worried might be more serious, then thrush. I figured my body would never be normal! Nothing too serious, just that paranoid wtt thing! Anyway, its now three weeks since I started miscarrying, 10th March and I did an opk today. Boy am I ovulating according to this!
OH and I decided we wouldn't wait for first AF. So fingers crossed I actually am ovulating and its not just hormones playing tricks on me. 
I have a lot of catching up on how everyone is doing now! 
Xxx


----------



## jessshakespea

According to the miscarriage association getting preg within the first 6 months NOT waiting is actually more effective. Don't wait !


----------



## jessshakespea

I guess that last post should say don't wait six months!
Fantastic Miniegg, congratulations! That is a really nice thing to read, hope we all follow you soon. Good luck at the doctors sedgeez!
I still have lots of posts to read just want to wish everyone good luck xxx


----------



## tlk71411

I'm not waiting!!! I'm hoping I od and got prego while hubby was here.....fx !!


----------



## twinmummy06

My internet cheapie pregnancy tests are so close to negative it's like an obsession testing! Time to invest in some FRER to see where they're at. 
We also haven't waited (placenta didnt seem partial molar - still waiting on 100% results, so be I'll be f'ed if they come back bad, but we didn't know baby was triploidy before we started TTC oops.)


----------



## luvmybugz

I would love to join you ladies! I m/c on March 14th after weeks of bleeding and spotting and blood draws and u/s. Should have been 11 weeks but baby stopped growing at 6. Just starting my first A/F since, and decided to wait one more cycle, just to get past a due date to close to Christmas. SO will actively start trying end of April/beginning of May! Hoping to conceive quickly and have a full term, healthy healthy healthy pregnancy and baby!


----------



## Kasey84

luvmybugz said:


> I would love to join you ladies! I m/c on March 14th after weeks of bleeding and spotting and blood draws and u/s. Should have been 11 weeks but baby stopped growing at 6. Just starting my first A/F since, and decided to wait one more cycle, just to get past a due date to close to Christmas. SO will actively start trying end of April/beginning of May! Hoping to conceive quickly and have a full term, healthy healthy healthy pregnancy and baby!

Welcome luvmybugz! So sorry for your loss. Best of luck to you when you ttc again! Lots of baby dust to you <3


----------



## mumofone25

welcome luvmybugzsr. sorry for your loss :(

ladies im 15 days past natural MC, htps have been neg for 6days, and have AF cramps already, if i do start bleeding now will it be classed as a 'real' AF, or is to soon after mc to be a true AF x


----------



## tlk71411

Welcome luvmybugz! sorry for your loss :flower:

Any crazy Symptom Spotters on here :haha: im bad about it. really bad lol


----------



## Sheffie

mumofone25 said:


> welcome luvmybugzsr. sorry for your loss :(
> 
> ladies im 15 days past natural MC, htps have been neg for 6days, and have AF cramps already, if i do start bleeding now will it be classed as a 'real' AF, or is to soon after mc to be a true AF x

I would say that yes, this would be considered a true AF - if all the hormones are out of your system then it shouldn't be leftover bleeding from the MC. ... but then again, I'm no doctor! They told me my next period could come earlier or later than normal.

I envy you though! I'm 18 days past my D&C and still getting positive HPTs :-/ I've never wanted so badly to see that stupid line go away! ... on the plus side at least my body really tries to hang on to these pregnancies. I had a missed miscarriage and had no symptoms of an MC. Just no baby anymore. My body was still in full pregnancy mode though! I'm thinking that is why it is taking so long to get all the hormones back to normal.


----------



## mumofone25

Sheffie said:


> mumofone25 said:
> 
> 
> welcome luvmybugzsr. sorry for your loss :(
> 
> ladies im 15 days past natural MC, htps have been neg for 6days, and have AF cramps already, if i do start bleeding now will it be classed as a 'real' AF, or is to soon after mc to be a true AF x
> 
> I would say that yes, this would be considered a true AF - if all the hormones are out of your system then it shouldn't be leftover bleeding from the MC. ... but then again, I'm no doctor! They told me my next period could come earlier or later than normal.
> 
> I envy you though! I'm 18 days past my D&C and still getting positive HPTs :-/ I've never wanted so badly to see that stupid line go away! ... on the plus side at least my body really tries to hang on to these pregnancies. I had a missed miscarriage and had no symptoms of an MC. Just no baby anymore. My body was still in full pregnancy mode though! I'm thinking that is why it is taking so long to get all the hormones back to normal.Click to expand...

oh no, i know what you mean, i cant believe how excited i was when my test was negative, have you had any betas done? i had to get one drawn when my hpt was still positive just to make sure my numbers were coming down. hopefully you get a negative soon xxx


----------



## lannym

Hey all, new to this site. So, stopped bc and began ttc our first baby in january 2013, got bfp first cycle (7/2/13) and losy our little angel 2 weeks later. Developed an infection in my uterus following mc so this has been our first month ttc again. I'm now 6dpo (I think!) and deperately hoping for bfp!!


----------



## Sheffie

mumofone25 said:


> Sheffie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumofone25 said:
> 
> 
> welcome luvmybugzsr. sorry for your loss :(
> 
> ladies im 15 days past natural MC, htps have been neg for 6days, and have AF cramps already, if i do start bleeding now will it be classed as a 'real' AF, or is to soon after mc to be a true AF x
> 
> I would say that yes, this would be considered a true AF - if all the hormones are out of your system then it shouldn't be leftover bleeding from the MC. ... but then again, I'm no doctor! They told me my next period could come earlier or later than normal.
> 
> I envy you though! I'm 18 days past my D&C and still getting positive HPTs :-/ I've never wanted so badly to see that stupid line go away! ... on the plus side at least my body really tries to hang on to these pregnancies. I had a missed miscarriage and had no symptoms of an MC. Just no baby anymore. My body was still in full pregnancy mode though! I'm thinking that is why it is taking so long to get all the hormones back to normal.Click to expand...
> 
> oh no, i know what you mean, i cant believe how excited i was when my test was negative, have you had any betas done? i had to get one drawn when my hpt was still positive just to make sure my numbers were coming down. hopefully you get a negative soon xxxClick to expand...

I've had beta's done once, a week after my D&C, but since I have to pay $20 every time I have it done, I decided to wait to have them done again until I get a negative HPT. I'd like to get confirmation once I think my levels have gone back to normal, but didn't want to waste the money every week just to check and see them still up. The line is for sure getting lighter though! 



lannym said:


> Hey all, new to this site. So, stopped bc and began ttc our first baby in january 2013, got bfp first cycle (7/2/13) and losy our little angel 2 weeks later. Developed an infection in my uterus following mc so this has been our first month ttc again. I'm now 6dpo (I think!) and deperately hoping for bfp!!

Welcome! Sorry to hear about your troubles. :hugs: Hopefully things will work out soon for you guys!


----------



## mumofone25

i think thats a sensible idea, $20 is a lot to pay each time, im in the UK so dont have to pay. fingers crossed you get a negative really soon! x


----------



## tlk71411

my hpt took 2 weeks and 5 days to go negative. So 19 days.


----------



## Sheffie

tlk71411 said:


> my hpt took 2 weeks and 5 days to go negative. So 19 days.

I'm at 18 but on like day 12 I took a test and the preg line was darker than the control... Today the positive line was much lighter, so that is promising at least! Hopefully soon it will be totally negative!


----------



## tlk71411

Did you have a natural mc or a d&c?


----------



## Sheffie

tlk71411 said:


> Did you have a natural mc or a d&c?

D&C - no cramps, no bleeding - but no more heartbeat. My body wasnt ready to give up, but it was already over. I think that is why it's taking a while to get the hormones back to normal.

My first MC was natural at about 6 weeks. My bodys cycle didnt skip a beat. By 7 weeks I had negative HPTs and a period about 30 days after. Hoping this time works the same. Only took a month to get pregnant again after the last one!


----------



## Miniegg27

Have you girls looked into reflexology to lower your levels? My cousin is trained in pregnancy reflexology and she did a session on me. I think it really helped.


----------



## tlk71411

Reflexology is awesome for a lot of things! I use it on my 14month old when she is constipated. Works like a charm!
Sheffie your waiting for AF to TTC right? Have you been preventing?


----------



## mumofone25

scratch what i said about period pains, i think it maybe Opain, i had a lot of EWCM yest and today, and if i count from the day i passed the clots, i would be CD16 today which is when i od last cycle. xx


----------



## mah0113

hi ladies, I am testing today. I am not even sure if I ovulated last month..I got a semi dark but not positive test on an opk on cd15 and they just kept getting lighter after that. by cd 20 I got scared and thought that if that was in fact my positive then I would be risking another mc by waiting too long to start the crinone. So I started the crinone. I have a feeling I may have prevented ovulation so not such high hopes, but we shall see :thumbup:


----------



## tlk71411

mah0113 said:


> hi ladies, I am testing today. I am not even sure if I ovulated last month..I got a semi dark but not positive test on an opk on cd15 and they just kept getting lighter after that. by cd 20 I got scared and thought that if that was in fact my positive then I would be risking another mc by waiting too long to start the crinone. So I started the crinone. I have a feeling I may have prevented ovulation so not such high hopes, but we shall see :thumbup:

What is crinone?


----------



## Sheffie

tlk71411 said:


> Reflexology is awesome for a lot of things! I use it on my 14month old when she is constipated. Works like a charm!
> Sheffie your waiting for AF to TTC right? Have you been preventing?

We haven't really been preventing, but based on my temps I def have not ovulated so I wasn't too worried. The doctor told us we'd be fine to try once I got AF. So I'm thinking we'll be *trying* next month. If my cycle is cooperative, I should get my first post-D&C AF in about a week or so... Which would put O around May 1st. I'm secretly hoping for this and then a miraculous BFP around Mother's Day (May12). That would be so awesome!


----------



## AwesomeSauce

I am 13 days out and still getting bfp. I HATE that it take so long for the levels to drop.

It is really good to hear other's experiences though. Very reassuring that others have to go through this wait too...even thou it sucks. 

My midwife called this afternoon to check up on me and tell me that if I want to, I can try progesterone to hopefully lengthen my lp, improve the quality of my eggs, and maintain a future pregnancy. I don't know much about taking it, but after three consecutive mc's I am willing to try pretty much anything.


----------



## tlk71411

AwesomeSauce said:


> I am 13 days out and still getting bfp. I HATE that it take so long for the levels to drop.
> 
> It is really good to hear other's experiences though. Very reassuring that others have to go through this wait too...even thou it sucks.
> 
> My midwife called this afternoon to check up on me and tell me that if I want to, I can try progesterone to hopefully lengthen my lp, improve the quality of my eggs, and maintain a future pregnancy. I don't know much about taking it, but after three consecutive mc's I am willing to try pretty much anything.

So sorry hon. I hated seeing those bfps when I knew they weren't "real" anymore! I chose not to wait for mine to be zeroed out to ttc. I took a test once a week to look for my negative. They say it can take up to 3 weeks to go negative.


----------



## AwesomeSauce

I know they can stay bfp for weeks. I was hoping though. After my second tri loss the hormones took a month to leave. I was hoping that a 6w3d loss would cooperate faster. I am not planning to wait unit Af comes. I think I will test for hcg as well as test with opk in the morning.


----------



## tlk71411

Well then you and I are in literally the same boat! I lost mine at 6+2. Hopefully we both get our rainbow babies!


----------



## Neverending

I'm on cd 11 technically cd 12 now. Think I ovulated today but the weird thing is I'm super crampy. But we have been dtd everyother day since I stopped AF usually we dtd everyday but partner tore acl :( the cramps are what I feel when I ovulate but usually I only feel it once for a minute or so been happening a lot with af cramps to so kinda concerned I'm trying to soon. I've been really nervous. He goes out of town for the 20th and 21st so hopefully hopefully I can show him a :bfp: when he gets home


----------



## Miniegg27

Fingers crossed neverending!!


----------



## AwesomeSauce

I hope so never ending.

This morning I temped and took a couple of tests. I think I got a bfn. There was the faintest of lines that honestly could just be Evap. At any rate I am close to bfn. My temps are low and the opk was neg. I hope I will o in the next week or so. Time to get busy bd!.


----------



## tlk71411

Neverending said:


> I'm on cd 11 technically cd 12 now. Think I ovulated today but the weird thing is I'm super crampy. But we have been dtd everyother day since I stopped AF usually we dtd everyday but partner tore acl :( the cramps are what I feel when I ovulate but usually I only feel it once for a minute or so been happening a lot with af cramps to so kinda concerned I'm trying to soon. I've been really nervous. He goes out of town for the 20th and 21st so hopefully hopefully I can show him a :bfp: when he gets home

Wouldnt that be an awesome surprise! The Drs recommend every other day for dtd so I think you are good there! Maybe you released more then one egg? TWINS!:haha: Just keep dtd till he leaves :winkwink: cramps could also be an already prego thing :flower:


AwesomeSauce said:


> I hope so never ending.
> 
> This morning I temped and took a couple of tests. I think I got a bfn. There was the faintest of lines that honestly could just be Evap. At any rate I am close to bfn. My temps are low and the opk was neg. I hope I will o in the next week or so. Time to get busy bd!.

I had a really faint line on the 5th, then complete neg on the 7th. sounds like yours are definitely fading:thumbup: My hubby was only here for a week so we just dtd almost every day while he was here lol Have you been dtd already or were you waiting for the negative?


----------



## AwesomeSauce

Never mind on the bfn. It isn't an Evap. It is really faint, but definitely still there.

We haven't been dtd...mostly because of timing. we need to though. It has been over two weeks, and I miss it lol.


----------



## OhTheJoy

Can i join? i had my BFP last wednesday but everyday after that was negative and blood test on monday confirmed this, so i had a chemical pregnancy :( just waiting for af to arrive now.


----------



## tlk71411

AwesomeSauce said:


> Never mind on the bfn. It isn't an Evap. It is really faint, but definitely still there.
> 
> We haven't been dtd...mostly because of timing. we need to though. It has been over two weeks, and I miss it lol.

 2 weeks? good gracious I'm sorry! lol My hubby has been gone a week and I'm alrady dying lol :blush:



OhTheJoy said:


> Can i join? i had my BFP last wednesday but everyday after that was negative and blood test on monday confirmed this, so i had a chemical pregnancy :( just waiting for af to arrive now.

Welcome:hi:Sorry for your loss hon-did you just have one positive test? When is your AF due?


----------



## Nina83

Hello lovelies,
I was told last week our little bub had no heartbeat. 8 weeks, and it had stopped growing at 7+3. D&C scheduled for Sunday, and then we plan on TTC, ASAP.
Last night we started to DTD but I burst into tears. I hope that doesn't happen again.
Baby dust for everyone!
:dust:


----------



## tlk71411

Nina83 said:


> Hello lovelies,
> I was told last week our little bub had no heartbeat. 8 weeks, and it had stopped growing at 7+3. D&C scheduled for Sunday, and then we plan on TTC, ASAP.
> Last night we started to DTD but I burst into tears. I hope that doesn't happen again.
> Baby dust for everyone!
> :dust:

Welcome hon...I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kasey84

OhTheJoy said:


> Can i join? i had my BFP last wednesday but everyday after that was negative and blood test on monday confirmed this, so i had a chemical pregnancy :( just waiting for af to arrive now.

Welcome Hun. Sorry for your loss. <3


----------



## Kasey84

Nina83 said:


> Hello lovelies,
> I was told last week our little bub had no heartbeat. 8 weeks, and it had stopped growing at 7+3. D&C scheduled for Sunday, and then we plan on TTC, ASAP.
> Last night we started to DTD but I burst into tears. I hope that doesn't happen again.
> Baby dust for everyone!
> :dust:

Welcome. So sorry for you loss Hun. I remember being pretty emotional the first time we DTD after my MC. It may take some time, but it will get easier. Wishing you a speedy recovery after your D&C and lots of luck and baby dust when you are ready to ttc again <3


----------



## Raggydoll

Hello everyone. 

Welcome ohthejoy and Nina. Sorry for your losses. :hugs:

Just popping by with some :dust: x


----------



## AwesomeSauce

That is another reasoning has been two weeks. I can't bring myself to do it. It leads to so much loss and pain.


----------



## Miniegg27

Sorry for your loss. Welcome to the gang!


----------



## Neverending

Hey just want to vent for a second I am so mad today last night I got a bill fpr the pathology. I didn't even know they did so I went to the clinic today to demand the results. Low progesterone. That is not why I am mad though on the 5th of January I had a heavy bleed but it wasn't my mc because baby was still growing I asked for a blood draw to test that specific hormone because I knew it can cause early bleeding and my sister has had 4mc because of it. Well they denied me the blood draw said there is 101 things they can test but its not going to give me an answer and be happy my baby is still growing. Well I bleed again and asked for the draw again. I was denied. Come to find out that's the reason. I am so mad!!! I'm beyond mad I'm sad. 

But today I'm 1 dpo and still cramping stupidly last night I couldn't sleep because whatever side I slept on would hurt my hip or pelvic area. Dont know what's going on scared we tried to soon when something is wrong down there.


----------



## tlk71411

Neverending said:


> Hey just want to vent for a second I am so mad today last night I got a bill fpr the pathology. I didn't even know they did so I went to the clinic today to demand the results. Low progesterone. That is not why I am mad though on the 5th of January I had a heavy bleed but it wasn't my mc because baby was still growing I asked for a blood draw to test that specific hormone because I knew it can cause early bleeding and my sister has had 4mc because of it. Well they denied me the blood draw said there is 101 things they can test but its not going to give me an answer and be happy my baby is still growing. Well I bleed again and asked for the draw again. I was denied. Come to find out that's the reason. I am so mad!!! I'm beyond mad I'm sad.
> 
> But today I'm 1 dpo and still cramping stupidly last night I couldn't sleep because whatever side I slept on would hurt my hip or pelvic area. Dont know what's going on scared we tried to soon when something is wrong down there.

OMG! I would be so angry!!! You should definately write a letter to the Manager/chief of staff. And probably get a different dr. I'm so sorry hon. As for the cramping/soreness you should probably just take a break. hubby and I dtd same day i stopped bleeding and I was def sore after. But if your worried maybe call your dr...or a new dr ha. :hugs: hope you feel better hon


----------



## LucyLake

Hugs Neverending and hope all is okay. <3

I'm in the ovulation process and bled today 4 hours after sex, we had pulled out. Not normal still and was soooooooo mad I was missing April, but we've made up and he signed a contract that we'll try May.


----------



## Neverending

Sorry lucy what was the bleeding like?
I'm worried because the cramps feel like they did when I was pregnant. Only being pregnant is impossible I had a short period spotting for one day bleeding for three and spotting another day. I was so convinced I conceived and had a period I took a test after I stopped bleeding. Sounds crazy but I'm not a symptom spotter or pee on a stick addict but I just felt pregnant obviously not and still feel pregnant obvioisly not though.


----------



## Neverending

Well we just tried dtd and just stimulation hurt and we tried just a finger and I had to make him stop hurt inside and the left side of my back and now I feel like I'm going to throw up and feel pressure and cramps so this is just frickin great.


----------



## AwesomeSauce

So sorry neverending. I would for sure go have that checked out. It doesn't sound normal at all to me. It sounds like there is something going on.

I probably jumped the gun, but I started opk's yesterday. As expected they are neg, but I need to know if/when I o kwim.


----------



## tlk71411

Neverending said:


> Well we just tried dtd and just stimulation hurt and we tried just a finger and I had to make him stop hurt inside and the left side of my back and now I feel like I'm going to throw up and feel pressure and cramps so this is just frickin great.

You definitely need to get that checked out girl!!


----------



## Neverending

I have an appoinment tomorrow I also have acne which I never have aside from a couple days before my period


----------



## Raggydoll

Sorry you're having a difficult time never ending. I hope your appointment goes well tomorrow.


----------



## Kasey84

Thinking of you Neverending and hoping you get some answers at your appointment tomorrow. <3


----------



## Neverending

Thanks to be honest I'm scared as hell. I feel exactly how I did when I was pregnant and the whole pregnancy wasn't good. I know I'm not pregnant its just scary feeling how I did again.


----------



## Hippielove

Can you add me May/June please


----------



## LucyLake

Neverending said:


> Sorry lucy what was the bleeding like?
> I'm worried because the cramps feel like they did when I was pregnant. Only being pregnant is impossible I had a short period spotting for one day bleeding for three and spotting another day. I was so convinced I conceived and had a period I took a test after I stopped bleeding. Sounds crazy but I'm not a symptom spotter or pee on a stick addict but I just felt pregnant obviously not and still feel pregnant obvioisly not though.

3 Tiny Drops visible on panties :( :cry:

I feel Like I'll never heal.

Let us know how you do with the doctor, I'm so hopeful that April is your month sweetie <3


----------



## Neverending

Lucy could you be ovulating? I know the first time I ovulated after my mc I spotted. :( thinking of you all <3
Ill let you know how doctors goes. I also have to get blood drawn 
The cramps seem to ease a little with water.


----------



## tlk71411

I feel out. Like just... out :cry:
Gl with the Dr neverending


----------



## Sheffie

Ugh. Officially 22 days since my D&C and still faint positive HPTs. And those obnoxious hormones are still making my face breakout and making me gain weight! I gained like 7 lbs from my 10 weeks of pregnancy... I hoped I'd lose it once the pregnancy was over (none of my bras fit...) but since then I've gained 3 more lbs! I feel like it has to do with hormones... I don't usually gain weight like this :-/ it's like kicking me while I'm down >.< No pregnancy but still getting fat!? *sigh* I just want to get preg again so I get my fat excuse back!


----------



## Neverending

What dpo are you tlk71411? Its not over until the witch shows herself.
I'm sorry sheffie! I hope soon you see a negative and don't feel bad about the extra pounds. When you feel better and if you want to you can work on it. I'm still hormonal and its been over a month since my d&c. A month and five days. My acne went away and is back. And my boobs never stopped fully hurting. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## tlk71411

I *think * I'm 9dpo but..:shrug: lol bfn this morning and evening. Supposedly the :witch: will be flying in on the 19th but the mc could change that. I have a lot of symptoms but I'm also blaming those on postmc


----------



## Raggydoll

Tlk we're round a out the same point in our cycles. 

I got a positive OPK on April 4th so I think in about 6-8 DPO. 

I'm trying to hold off testing until next Friday. I'm not feeling very positive to be honest as I've had pretty bad cramps since yesterday. 

I've got my pick up plan in place if the :witch: shows up.


----------



## tlk71411

Raggydoll said:


> Tlk we're round a out the same point in our cycles.
> 
> I got a positive OPK on April 4th so I think in about 6-8 DPO.
> 
> I'm trying to hold off testing until next Friday. I'm not feeling very positive to be honest as I've had pretty bad cramps since yesterday.
> 
> I've got my pick up plan in place if the :witch: shows up.

I tested this morning and got a BFN...I'm not actually positve on my dpo since I'm post mc and who knows what my cycle is doing. I'm not feeling very positive today-in fact I'm actually very much feeling sorry for myself:haha:



Neverending said:


> What dpo are you tlk71411? Its not over until the witch shows herself.
> I'm sorry sheffie! I hope soon you see a negative and don't feel bad about the extra pounds. When you feel better and if you want to you can work on it. I'm still hormonal and its been over a month since my d&c. A month and five days. My acne went away and is back. And my boobs never stopped fully hurting. I hope you feel better soon.

Could you already be prego again?



Sheffie said:


> Ugh. Officially 22 days since my D&C and still faint positive HPTs. And those obnoxious hormones are still making my face breakout and making me gain weight! I gained like 7 lbs from my 10 weeks of pregnancy... I hoped I'd lose it once the pregnancy was over (none of my bras fit...) but since then I've gained 3 more lbs! I feel like it has to do with hormones... I don't usually gain weight like this :-/ it's like kicking me while I'm down >.< No pregnancy but still getting fat!? *sigh* I just want to get preg again so I get my fat excuse back!

How frustrating hon, that would drive me nuts! Hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## Neverending

I am at the doctor now waiting to leave but they are treating me for pid she said none of the meds would hurt my chances for this month and I know it is good to treat what could be the problem (they are guessing) but I'm still really upset. Not quite sure why yet but the tears are coming they wanted to put me on bc but I'm going to wait and see of my period comes on time should arrive the 26th or the 28th and last time I was on birth control I was messed up for like 8 months. So so sad/mad.


----------



## Neverending

Also another thing that upsets me is pid when said is thought to only be caused by stds well I'm sorry but mines not.


----------



## tlk71411

PID is not just from STDs hon :hugs: so sorry - make sure you tell them you'd rather forgo the BC. Hope you feel better!: flower:


----------



## Neverending

Yea birth control raises my blood pressure and on top of that I already have a genetic clotting disorder so I just can't


----------



## Neverending

I'm really upset though I just want to be pregnant and start our family and its just one thing after another. I am grateful we figured it out though


----------



## tlk71411

:hugs: glad you got it figured out hon. I wish TTC wasn't so difficult!


----------



## Neverending

Yea me too! And thank you. Its really hard. And pid is the last thing just thought would happen after all this... :(


----------



## AwesomeSauce

Hugs neverending. I am sad with you.


----------



## Neverending

What's new awesomesauce? :(


----------



## tlk71411

I'm praying for you girls :hugs:


----------



## AwesomeSauce

Not much. Still had a faint bfp. Waiting to ovulate. Every time my husband and I dtd I spot. I don't know why. I hate miscarriage. The usual stuff.

I did buy a clear blue easy fertility monitor today that I plan to use once Af shows up. Not sure how I feel about it yet, but the price was right and I would LOVE to have a few days notice before I ovulate. I am hoping it will take some of the stress out of planning sex kwim.


----------



## Kasey84

AwesomeSauce said:


> Not much. Still had a faint bfp. Waiting to ovulate. Every time my husband and I dtd I spot. I don't know why. I hate miscarriage. The usual stuff.
> 
> I did buy a clear blue easy fertility monitor today that I plan to use once Af shows up. Not sure how I feel about it yet, but the price was right and I would LOVE to have a few days notice before I ovulate. I am hoping it will take some of the stress out of planning sex kwim.

Sorry your having a hard time. It took almost 5 weeks for my hcg to reach zero. And I remember spotting the first few times that OH and I dtd. It's so frustrating when the physical recovery seems to take forever. I hope you find the fertility monitor helpful. I just bought some OPK's to use next cycle. Don't want to leave anything to chance! Hugs <3


----------



## george83

Neverending said:


> I'm really upset though I just want to be pregnant and start our family and its just one thing after another. I am grateful we figured it out though

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm sorry this is turning out to be so hard for you, I always thought falling pregnant would be the easiest thing in the world, I hope you get some positive news soon x x x


----------



## george83

Sheffie said:


> Ugh. Officially 22 days since my D&C and still faint positive HPTs. And those obnoxious hormones are still making my face breakout and making me gain weight! I gained like 7 lbs from my 10 weeks of pregnancy... I hoped I'd lose it once the pregnancy was over (none of my bras fit...) but since then I've gained 3 more lbs! I feel like it has to do with hormones... I don't usually gain weight like this :-/ it's like kicking me while I'm down >.< No pregnancy but still getting fat!? *sigh* I just want to get preg again so I get my fat excuse back!

I know exactly how you feel, I've gained 7lbs since my miscarriage and i hate it :growlmad: none of my clothes fit me either, I have just started going back to the gym so I'm hoping that will help me feel better and maybe make it easier to fall pregnant again


----------



## Nimyra

george83 said:


> Sheffie said:
> 
> 
> Ugh. Officially 22 days since my D&C and still faint positive HPTs. And those obnoxious hormones are still making my face breakout and making me gain weight! I gained like 7 lbs from my 10 weeks of pregnancy... I hoped I'd lose it once the pregnancy was over (none of my bras fit...) but since then I've gained 3 more lbs! I feel like it has to do with hormones... I don't usually gain weight like this :-/ it's like kicking me while I'm down >.< No pregnancy but still getting fat!? *sigh* I just want to get preg again so I get my fat excuse back!
> 
> I know exactly how you feel, I've gained 7lbs since my miscarriage and i hate it :growlmad: none of my clothes fit me either, I have just started going back to the gym so I'm hoping that will help me feel better and maybe make it easier to fall pregnant againClick to expand...

Me too! I'm up 10lbs since the pregnancy and it isn't budging... I'm just trying to make peace with my current body.


----------



## Nimyra

I'm pretty sure I ovulated this morning. Had a pos opk yesterday afternoon. I wasn't able to inseminate yesterday but I got a donation this afternoon. I hope it was enough!

I'm grateful that my body appears to be working in spite of the residual hcg.

Baby dust to all!


----------



## tlk71411

Nimyra said:


> I'm pretty sure I ovulated this morning. Had a pos opk yesterday afternoon. I wasn't able to inseminate yesterday but I got a donation this afternoon. I hope it was enough!
> 
> I'm grateful that my body appears to be working in spite of the residual hcg.
> 
> Baby dust to all!

Good Luck hon!!


----------



## LucyLake

Hi everyone and sorry for my absence! I will try to return full-time now. I've had some stuff to figure out with my husband about what the future holds. Last night, the contact was signed by both of us and we're going for it as soon as my period arrives...last period was March 31. <3 We are going to keep trying despite our business and my husband said he'll try everyday because when "he wants to do something, he'll go all out." I think we'll just SMEP, but time will tell.

I've been admittedly shying away from this thread because I wasn't sure we'd be TTC again as I'd hoped and it was incredibly painful these last two weeks. This month, I'm out but I'll be here in May with you all. Sometimes, God has plans...and I think in my case I need to see you guys go first with the :bfp: so I know how to handle the fear of the scans and those initial weeks. 

From the bottom of my heart Nimyra, THANK YOU. <3 <3 <3 <3 THANK YOU. BIGGEST HUGS EVER. <3 Prayers for a safe day today and more :D <3

Neverending, my prayers and thoughts are with you that this is your month. Raggydoll, Nimyra, George83 and all of you who are waiting to test...Big hugs and baby dust. :dust: <3


----------



## tlk71411

Good luck hon


----------



## Kasey84

Nimyra said:


> I'm pretty sure I ovulated this morning. Had a pos opk yesterday afternoon. I wasn't able to inseminate yesterday but I got a donation this afternoon. I hope it was enough!
> 
> I'm grateful that my body appears to be working in spite of the residual hcg.
> 
> Baby dust to all!

Good luck! Sending positive thoughts your way <3


----------



## AwesomeSauce

Good luck nimyra!

I really tight an early miscarriage was sop posed to be easier physically. Why on earth am I still getting some spotting 17 days later?


----------



## Gei89

Hey all! This is a great thread. We lost our little Angel about 5 weeks ago and had my D & C almost 4 weeks ago. My Fiance and I were told to wait for two cycles before trying again. I am waiting for my first AF after my D & C which I hope comes this week sometime and we are hoping to start trying again in May if my cycles come as planned. Good Luck to all of you ladies in your rainbow babies!!


----------



## Nimyra

AwesomeSauce,

I know what you mean. I still get random spotting some days and its been like, 7 weeks since my loss.

I think it is just a sign of our hormones working things out and re-regulating themselves. Try to be patient with your body. It will get there.

Thank you all for the well wishes. <3 <3 <3

I was on the phone with my daughter today and out of the blue she started talking about her "brother and sister." My husband said she started pointing to her tummy and his tummy. It was a little spooky, but also made me feel hopeful. Kids understand things that we don't sometimes. I hope she's telling us that she's going to have a sister. I think she understands that her baby brother went to Heaven.


----------



## tlk71411

That's so sad but sweet :(


----------



## george83

Nimyra said:


> I'm pretty sure I ovulated this morning. Had a pos opk yesterday afternoon. I wasn't able to inseminate yesterday but I got a donation this afternoon. I hope it was enough!
> 
> I'm grateful that my body appears to be working in spite of the residual hcg.
> 
> Baby dust to all!

Good luck!! Hope you have some good news soon x x


----------



## tlk71411

I'm pretty sure the lines I was seeing on FRER is just left over from mc. Tested with FMU this morning- :bfn: not even hint of a line.


----------



## Raggydoll

It's lovely to see you back Lucylake. I'm glad you've come to an agreement on TTC. I hope you get a May :bfp: and a New Years baby

Gei89, welcome to the group, I'm so sorry for your loss. X


----------



## LucyLake

Raggydoll said:


> It's lovely to see you back Lucylake. I'm glad you've come to an agreement on TTC. I hope you get a May :bfp: and a New Years baby
> 
> Gei89, welcome to the group, I'm so sorry for your loss. X

Hope you're doing well Raggydoll, it sounds VERY promising for you this month <3


----------



## LucyLake

Has anyone else had this issue....I'm 16 days post-1st AF. And I'm guessing I've ovulated because I had cramping and could barely sit in my office chair today. And once again, in a repeat of last month and around Day 10 post-1st AF---3 TINY spots of blood. On my underwear--sometime at work and nothing when I wiped.

We're definitely trying next month and I'm VERY happy to say that I read things all wrong with my husband. I feared the worst since it's been 9 long years...turns out it really boiled down to him being more comfortable with 1) two AF's passing 2) A Feb birthday since he's a Feb baby 3) waiting to see if it was truly right for us since our 2nd baby was unplanned.

I feel MUCH more prepared to try in May....but just want to ask. 

What are you lovely ladies doing that's special or different? Are you taking anything? Someone mentioned Bayer "Baby Aspirin." Could it help? 

Thanks for your thoughts.

My husband is a smoker by the way and I'm BEGGING him to stop!! :(


----------



## tlk71411

I've heard others mention the post mc spotting.....others say its from ovulation. I'm 4 weeks tomorrow post mc. You should ask your Dr about baby aspirin. Some believe it helps. I recommend red raspberry leaf.


----------



## Kasey84

LucyLake said:


> Has anyone else had this issue....I'm 16 days post-1st AF. And I'm guessing I've ovulated because I had cramping and could barely sit in my office chair today. And once again, in a repeat of last month and around Day 10 post-1st AF---3 TINY spots of blood. On my underwear--sometime at work and nothing when I wiped.
> 
> We're definitely trying next month and I'm VERY happy to say that I read things all wrong with my husband. I feared the worst since it's been 9 long years...turns out it really boiled down to him being more comfortable with 1) two AF's passing 2) A Feb birthday since he's a Feb baby 3) waiting to see if it was truly right for us since our 2nd baby was unplanned.
> 
> I feel MUCH more prepared to try in May....but just want to ask.
> 
> What are you lovely ladies doing that's special or different? Are you taking anything? Someone mentioned Bayer "Baby Aspirin." Could it help?
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts.
> 
> My husband is a smoker by the way and I'm BEGGING him to stop!! :(

LucyLake, I'm so glad you and your OH came to an agreement and your feeling good about ttc in may :) 

I've bought some OPK's to try to pin down ovulation and I'm planning to use the SMEP. I'm also wondering if there is more I can do to increase my chances of a BFP and a healthy pregnancy and baby :) 

Good Luck to you Hun and I hope that may is your month! <3


----------



## LucyLake

I really want to SMEP as well. Thank you Kasey84 and tlk71411 and nice to meet you. I'm sorry for both of your losses and pray you each rainbow soon <3 :dust: It's taking forever, but patience is virtue, right? <3

My husband said he'll go all out and commit to trying everyday. I actually don't want to, I did that last time and feel it guarantees a boy because the male sperm race faster and if there's a ton of sperm because you BD every single day--you are guaranteeing it. By the way, I WANT a boy lol :D because I feel I lost one. But, I'm excited about being surprised, if we're lucky enough to conceive, we might wait to find out the sex until the birth.


----------



## tlk71411

Kasey84 said:


> LucyLake said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone else had this issue....I'm 16 days post-1st AF. And I'm guessing I've ovulated because I had cramping and could barely sit in my office chair today. And once again, in a repeat of last month and around Day 10 post-1st AF---3 TINY spots of blood. On my underwear--sometime at work and nothing when I wiped.
> 
> We're definitely trying next month and I'm VERY happy to say that I read things all wrong with my husband. I feared the worst since it's been 9 long years...turns out it really boiled down to him being more comfortable with 1) two AF's passing 2) A Feb birthday since he's a Feb baby 3) waiting to see if it was truly right for us since our 2nd baby was unplanned.
> 
> I feel MUCH more prepared to try in May....but just want to ask.
> 
> What are you lovely ladies doing that's special or different? Are you taking anything? Someone mentioned Bayer "Baby Aspirin." Could it help?
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts.
> 
> My husband is a smoker by the way and I'm BEGGING him to stop!! :(
> 
> LucyLake, I'm so glad you and your OH came to an agreement and your feeling good about ttc in may :)
> 
> I've bought some OPK's to try to pin down ovulation and I'm planning to use the SMEP. I'm also wondering if there is more I can do to increase my chances of a BFP and a healthy pregnancy and baby :)
> 
> Good Luck to you Hun and I hope that may is your month! <3Click to expand...

You should look into red raspberry leaf capsules. It helps build your uterine lining.


----------



## AwesomeSauce

Right now we aren't doing smep...just dtd every two or three days. To get pg with my third loss we did smep, bbt, opk's, all of it. I just don't have it in me to do that again. I did buy a cb easy fertility monitor to start using if/when Af shows.

Also, just so you know Lucylake, when we were TTC for our second child we initiated "sex month" and didn't miss a single day all cycle long. Our DAUGHTER Sadie is six now!


----------



## tlk71411

I read it was the females that were faster and live longer.


----------



## Cryssie

Hi ladies! I'm happy to announce that we started ttc after my period March 29th. I believe I ovulated yesterday by the dip in my temp. Kinda having left side/hip pain tonight tho. Got all my bases covered tho. And currently waiting to test around the 27th.


----------



## Miniegg27

Fingers crossed Cryssie


----------



## Kasey84

Cryssie said:


> Hi ladies! I'm happy to announce that we started ttc after my period March 29th. I believe I ovulated yesterday by the dip in my temp. Kinda having left side/hip pain tonight tho. Got all my bases covered tho. And currently waiting to test around the 27th.

Cryssie, fingers crossed that you get your BFP soon!!


----------



## karenh

I am back in the country. Our cruise was fun. I am really glad to be home though. I do have to say I did not miss facebook AT ALL. I also tried really hard to not think about TTC or babies while on vacation. I did a pretty good job, but then had a few dreams about being pregnant. It was nice to take a short break though. I took my last BCP last night so I start Femara again this week. I cant believe it is time to try again. This morning it hit me that is would be 19 weeks and finding out my babies gender. That was hard. I am ready to move on and try to conceive again. I just dont know how much I have in me, for sure less than 6 months. We will see what the Lord has in store for us.


----------



## AwesomeSauce

I hope to happens really fast for you Karen!


----------



## Neverending

I always look at how far along I'd be karen our due date I was day before partners birthday I told him if you keep me happy that day ill keep you happy on your birthday.


----------



## tlk71411

I was supposed to find out the sex next month....my due date would have been my little brother & nephews birthday. :cry:


----------



## Hippielove

tlk71411 said:


> I was supposed to find out the sex next month....my due date would have been my little brother & nephews birthday. :cry:

((Hugs))


----------



## twinmummy06

It's been 4 weeks now since I delivered our angel and for the past 2 weeks my tests have been so, so faint. There, but very faint. Then a few days ago they were slightly darker (still faint) now back to original faintness again. All FMU. 
When will this torture end?
I just want to see a negative!! My biggest fear is retained placenta. Still waiting on results to see if placenta was partial molar (didn't look like it, but need to check!). 
I had a blood test Monday and will have another next Monday to hopefully see what they're doing.


----------



## tlk71411

Truly sorry for your loss hon. Prayers for you and your family :flower:


----------



## LucyLake

Cryssie said:


> Hi ladies! I'm happy to announce that we started ttc after my period March 29th. I believe I ovulated yesterday by the dip in my temp. Kinda having left side/hip pain tonight tho. Got all my bases covered tho. And currently waiting to test around the 27th.

Super excited for you Cryssie <3 Let us know how it goes. You probably caught it as long as you SMEP'ed so don't worry <3


----------



## Cryssie

We dtd cd 14, 15 & 17 and i believe i o'd cd 17. Hopefully i caught it!


----------



## LucyLake

Cryssie said:


> We dtd cd 14, 15 & 17 and i believe i o'd cd 17. Hopefully i caught it!

I know you did <3 Lots of baby dust, but I don't think you'll need it. You would have been very fertile post-MC and it sounds like you did everything perfectly <3 :dust:


----------



## Cryssie

No doubt about being fertile! Lol. Only tried once with my son and wasn't even trying when we got pregnant with the bo on my second cycle off bc.


----------



## Cryssie

No doubt about being fertile! Lol. Only tried once with my son and wasn't even trying when we got pregnant with the bo on my second cycle off bc.


----------



## LucyLake

Cryssie said:


> No doubt about being fertile! Lol. Only tried once with my son and wasn't even trying when we got pregnant with the bo on my second cycle off bc.

I'm hoping it's the same for me. I also got pregnant on the first try each time.


----------



## Hippielove

FX to those that are testing soon. Lots of :dust: to everyone.


----------



## mowat

Hi ladies. Just recovering from my second miscarriage so I thought I'd join this super positive thread. So sorry there are so many of us in the same position.

I noticed there are a few ladies trying right away---has anyone been told that's okay by there doctor? Just curious as mine said to wait one cycle. Don't know if I can wait though!


----------



## twinmummy06

Mine told me to wait 3 months - but we didnt/won't be. We have stopped TTC as of a almost 2 weeks ago though, because then we found out about the small risk of partial molar, but hopefully will get the all clear from that in a week or so and continue TTC.


----------



## AwesomeSauce

How long did you bleed or spot after mc?

After how long did you get a neg pregnancy test?


----------



## Nimyra

Mowat, I waited one cycle.


----------



## Hippielove

AwesomeSauce said:


> How long did you bleed or spot after mc?
> 
> After how long did you get a neg pregnancy test?

5 days of bleeding and 4 days of spotting for me.

And since I did not want to see a second line, have one more hcg level check Friday.


----------



## Cryssie

My doctor said to wait six months but that's not happening. We waited until after i got my first period.


----------



## LucyLake

AwesomeSauce said:


> How long did you bleed or spot after mc?
> 
> After how long did you get a neg pregnancy test?

Awesome Sauce, I miscarried via misoprostol on Feb 28...

My HGC Levels were 11 on March 21 :(

I had my first AF on March 31.

I had slight spotting during Ovulation in March AND April. :(

We are going to try after my second AF...long story but my husband and I finally agreed on things. We're starting May 1--or right after the bleeding stops on the next period.

I'm sorry for your loss <3


----------



## AwesomeSauce

Ok. Good to know. A frer is still bfp and I am still spotting at 20 days. It should have been an "easy" miscarriage if such a thing exists. 6 weeks 3 days blighted ovum that started naturally. I did not expect this.


----------



## LucyLake

AwesomeSauce said:


> Ok. Good to know. A frer is still bfp and I am still spotting at 20 days. It should have been an "easy" miscarriage if such a thing exists. 6 weeks 3 days blighted ovum that started naturally. I did not expect this.

I know exactly how you feel. I didn't expect the physical process to be so long and drawn out as I was only 8 weeks and 10 weeks when I had the miscarriage induced with misoprostol. I still don't feel 100% and am luckily off today. I'm sore at times down there.


----------



## karenh

Twinmummy: I am sorry your HCG is taking so long to go down. Mine too two and a half months. I hope you are done soon. Good luck.

Cryssie: I hope you caught it and this is it for you!

Nowat: I have been battling infertility so I am a little different than most people here. I am under the care of an RE. I had methotrexate do to my ectopic in January. My RE isnt letting my try again until May. My 5th IUI will be May 4th. I am pretty sure the only reason that I have to wait that long though is because of the medication. Before it was determined I had to have the methotrexate he was going to let me try as soon as I got my cycle. I hope that helps a little.

AwesomeSauce: I agree I cant believe how long it takes to recover and get through the loss. I hope you are negative soon, it is so draining.


----------



## AwesomeSauce

You would think that I am a pro at this after two previous losses, but I still held out hope that it would be easier this time. I just hope there isn't any other bad reason I am still spotting, but it sounds like others experience this and it is normal even after very early loss.


----------



## tlk71411

mowat said:


> Hi ladies. Just recovering from my second miscarriage so I thought I'd join this super positive thread. So sorry there are so many of us in the same position.
> 
> I noticed there are a few ladies trying right away---has anyone been told that's okay by there doctor? Just curious as mine said to wait one cycle. Don't know if I can wait though!

My Dr told me I could try as soon as I stopped bleeding. I miscarried at 6weeks 2days. baby measured at 5 weeks 4 days. I had a natural miscarriage, and from what I understand it depends on if you have a natural/d&c or the pills they give you to help expel everything-not positive what those are called. My husband and I did not wait but I dont know if I'm prego or not :wacko:



AwesomeSauce said:


> How long did you bleed or spot after mc?
> 
> After how long did you get a neg pregnancy test?

I only bled for 8 days. I passed the actual baby 6 days after mc started, and bled for 2 days after. I tested every 3 days for a negative, and my tests finally went negative at 3 weeks post mc. 

Welcome to the new ladies and I'm so sorry for your losses :flower:


----------



## mumofone25

AwesomeSauce said:
 

> How long did you bleed or spot after mc?
> 
> After how long did you get a neg pregnancy test?

i started bleeding the 23rd march, passed the pregnancy the 24th and had stopped bleeding defiantly by the 30th (cant remember the exact date now) tested neg on the 2nd or 3rd april xxx


----------



## Cryssie

AwesomeSauce said:


> Ok. Good to know. A frer is still bfp and I am still spotting at 20 days. It should have been an "easy" miscarriage if such a thing exists. 6 weeks 3 days blighted ovum that started naturally. I did not expect this.

I had a bo. Had to have a d&c February 20th. I bled for 2.5 days then spotted off and on for two more days. I was almost 10 weeks when i had it done.


----------



## mumofone25

mowat said:


> Hi ladies. Just recovering from my second miscarriage so I thought I'd join this super positive thread. So sorry there are so many of us in the same position.
> 
> I noticed there are a few ladies trying right away---has anyone been told that's okay by there doctor? Just curious as mine said to wait one cycle. Don't know if I can wait though!

sorry for your loss... i asked the dr and she said i could start straight away but they recommend one cycle as after the mc you may o late making it harder to date the pregnancy. my mc was natural and pretty quick. xx


----------



## mowat

Thanks for the opinions guys---I think we're going to go for it right away (although I told the doctor today we wouldn't try too hard!). It's been a week and the bleeding seems to be tapering a bit so I'm hopeful this will be over soon. 

Have you had a follow up ultrasound Awesome?


----------



## AwesomeSauce

I haven't.
I am planning to test with frer again in the morning and if it is bfp I will go in.


----------



## MissyMo120

Hello ladies!
I haven't been on here a lot lately. A lot has happened over the past month. As I mentioned before my daughter was born sleeping Jan 20 at 38 weeks. 6 weeks later my kids grandfather passed away. March 30th my sister who was only 38 lost her battle with cancer. So it has been a crazy few months to say the least! 
Dh and I decided to keep track of my cycle to see IF I am Oing. I got a +OPK on CD19 which I thought was late, but never had the signs of O. Well yesterday I would have been 9DPO according the the OPK, so thought, what the heck, lets test, even tho I know it will come up -. Well there was a faint line. So took another one, another faint line, I show DH and he doesn't believe it as we have never used internet cheapies. So I head to work, buy FRER and Clearblue digital. Take both tests at work, and got 2 BFPs!!! I am so excited, but not scared, which I thought I would be! I went yesterday and did my blood work so hoping for all good results!! 
We did the SMEP even tho I hadn't thought I had O'd. I guess it really does work!! Now to try to catch up on everyone else!


----------



## karenh

MissyMo120 said:


> Hello ladies!
> I haven't been on here a lot lately. A lot has happened over the past month. As I mentioned before my daughter was born sleeping Jan 20 at 38 weeks. 6 weeks later my kids grandfather passed away. March 30th my sister who was only 38 lost her battle with cancer. So it has been a crazy few months to say the least!
> Dh and I decided to keep track of my cycle to see IF I am Oing. I got a +OPK on CD19 which I thought was late, but never had the signs of O. Well yesterday I would have been 9DPO according the the OPK, so thought, what the heck, lets test, even tho I know it will come up -. Well there was a faint line. So took another one, another faint line, I show DH and he doesn't believe it as we have never used internet cheapies. So I head to work, buy FRER and Clearblue digital. Take both tests at work, and got 2 BFPs!!! I am so excited, but not scared, which I thought I would be! I went yesterday and did my blood work so hoping for all good results!!
> We did the SMEP even tho I hadn't thought I had O'd. I guess it really does work!! Now to try to catch up on everyone else!

Wow, I am so sorry for the year you have had. I can't even imagine all the loss and sorrow. Congrats on your BFP! This is just what you need! I pray this one sticks and you have a happy and health 9 months!


----------



## AwesomeSauce

CONGRATS Missimo!!

WeLl, I tested again, and it was still faintly bfp...even more faint than Monday's test. I called my midwife and she said she would give me a scan if I want for peace of mind, but she thinks my body is just taking its sweet time to regulate. She isn't concerned about the prolonged spotting either. She said after a miscarriage the cervix is tender and prone to spotting. I am going to give it until Monday and test again for bfn. Thos life of forever limbo SUCKS.


----------



## LucyLake

MissyMo120 said:


> Hello ladies!
> I haven't been on here a lot lately. A lot has happened over the past month. As I mentioned before my daughter was born sleeping Jan 20 at 38 weeks. 6 weeks later my kids grandfather passed away. March 30th my sister who was only 38 lost her battle with cancer. So it has been a crazy few months to say the least!
> Dh and I decided to keep track of my cycle to see IF I am Oing. I got a +OPK on CD19 which I thought was late, but never had the signs of O. Well yesterday I would have been 9DPO according the the OPK, so thought, what the heck, lets test, even tho I know it will come up -. Well there was a faint line. So took another one, another faint line, I show DH and he doesn't believe it as we have never used internet cheapies. So I head to work, buy FRER and Clearblue digital. Take both tests at work, and got 2 BFPs!!! I am so excited, but not scared, which I thought I would be! I went yesterday and did my blood work so hoping for all good results!!
> We did the SMEP even tho I hadn't thought I had O'd. I guess it really does work!! Now to try to catch up on everyone else!

I'm smiling ear to ear!! Knowing you got a Clearblue :bfp: makes it so much more real! :happydance: You deserve this so much and I just also wanted to say sorry for your losses recently. I also love that you aren't scared and pray that all of us have the same experience. Huge hugs and enormous congrats! <3

AwesomeSauce, hope you get a :bfn: soon <3


----------



## Kasey84

MissyMo120 said:


> Hello ladies!
> I haven't been on here a lot lately. A lot has happened over the past month. As I mentioned before my daughter was born sleeping Jan 20 at 38 weeks. 6 weeks later my kids grandfather passed away. March 30th my sister who was only 38 lost her battle with cancer. So it has been a crazy few months to say the least!
> Dh and I decided to keep track of my cycle to see IF I am Oing. I got a +OPK on CD19 which I thought was late, but never had the signs of O. Well yesterday I would have been 9DPO according the the OPK, so thought, what the heck, lets test, even tho I know it will come up -. Well there was a faint line. So took another one, another faint line, I show DH and he doesn't believe it as we have never used internet cheapies. So I head to work, buy FRER and Clearblue digital. Take both tests at work, and got 2 BFPs!!! I am so excited, but not scared, which I thought I would be! I went yesterday and did my blood work so hoping for all good results!!
> We did the SMEP even tho I hadn't thought I had O'd. I guess it really does work!! Now to try to catch up on everyone else!

I'm so sorry for all the losses you've been through Hun. I'm also very happy to hear that you got a BFP!! Congrats <3 All the best to you for a happy, healthy pregnancy and baby!


----------



## mowat

Wishing you the best Missy Mo!


----------



## mowat

Feeling super weird today. Was super horny earlier (sorry!). Is it possible to ovulate when I'm still spotting? Hmmm. Now I've got a crazy headache! I think my hormones are just going crazy.


----------



## Raggydoll

MissyMo120 said:


> Hello ladies!
> I haven't been on here a lot lately. A lot has happened over the past month. As I mentioned before my daughter was born sleeping Jan 20 at 38 weeks. 6 weeks later my kids grandfather passed away. March 30th my sister who was only 38 lost her battle with cancer. So it has been a crazy few months to say the least!
> Dh and I decided to keep track of my cycle to see IF I am Oing. I got a +OPK on CD19 which I thought was late, but never had the signs of O. Well yesterday I would have been 9DPO according the the OPK, so thought, what the heck, lets test, even tho I know it will come up -. Well there was a faint line. So took another one, another faint line, I show DH and he doesn't believe it as we have never used internet cheapies. So I head to work, buy FRER and Clearblue digital. Take both tests at work, and got 2 BFPs!!! I am so excited, but not scared, which I thought I would be! I went yesterday and did my blood work so hoping for all good results!!
> We did the SMEP even tho I hadn't thought I had O'd. I guess it really does work!! Now to try to catch up on everyone else!


Missymo, I'm so sorry for all your losses. Congratulations on your pregnancy. :hugs:


----------



## karenh

mowat said:


> Feeling super weird today. Was super horny earlier (sorry!). Is it possible to ovulate when I'm still spotting? Hmmm. Now I've got a crazy headache! I think my hormones are just going crazy.

I think it is possable to ovulate while still spotting, esspecially if your hormones are a little crazy.


----------



## mowat

Almost positive I ovulated today, but it seems weird! Miscarriage just started a week ago Wednesday, and I just stopped spotting yesterday. Ovulation test is positive, but so is pregnancy test. My left ovary just felt like it was on fire today, and I had some crazy EWCM today at noon. Guess I'll see what my temperature does over the next few days.


----------



## george83

MissyMo120 said:


> Hello ladies!
> I haven't been on here a lot lately. A lot has happened over the past month. As I mentioned before my daughter was born sleeping Jan 20 at 38 weeks. 6 weeks later my kids grandfather passed away. March 30th my sister who was only 38 lost her battle with cancer. So it has been a crazy few months to say the least!
> Dh and I decided to keep track of my cycle to see IF I am Oing. I got a +OPK on CD19 which I thought was late, but never had the signs of O. Well yesterday I would have been 9DPO according the the OPK, so thought, what the heck, lets test, even tho I know it will come up -. Well there was a faint line. So took another one, another faint line, I show DH and he doesn't believe it as we have never used internet cheapies. So I head to work, buy FRER and Clearblue digital. Take both tests at work, and got 2 BFPs!!! I am so excited, but not scared, which I thought I would be! I went yesterday and did my blood work so hoping for all good results!!
> We did the SMEP even tho I hadn't thought I had O'd. I guess it really does work!! Now to try to catch up on everyone else!

Wow you've been through so much, I'm so pleased you've finally got some good news, will be hoping you have the easiest pregnancy possible x x x


----------



## Miniegg27

Congratulations on your BFP Missy!!!!!


----------



## mumofone25

congrats on the BFP.... ive not been on for a while so i have a lot of reading to do! hope your all ok!

im just waiting for AF atm, its due tomorrow it will be my first after mc, i have cramps so hopefully it is here on time.... me and OH are feeling very positive about this next cycle so fingers crossed aye! xxx


----------



## Raggydoll

I'm out for this month. AF arrived on Thursday. The last couple of days have been really difficult. I wasn't expecting a BFP but this is the first AF since my MC. It brought back a lot feelings from the MC. It's probably not helped that I'm ill with a heavy cold too. 

This morning I've woken up feeling much more positive.

If I get a :BFP: with this cycle I'll have the same due date I had with my daughter.


----------



## george83

Raggydoll said:


> I'm out for this month. AF arrived on Thursday. The last couple of days have been really difficult. I wasn't expecting a BFP but this is the first AF since my MC. It brought back a lot feelings from the MC. It's probably not helped that I'm ill with a heavy cold too.
> 
> This morning I've woken up feeling much more positive.
> 
> If I get a :BFP: with this cycle I'll have the same due date I had with my daughter.

I felt exactly the same when I got my first af, we hadn't tried but it made me feel just like those first few days after my mc both emotionally and physically, I hope it's not too rough on you x x x


----------



## Misscalais

Hi ladies,
I haven't posted in a while. I'm around 5DPO and really hoping for bfp this cycle. No symptoms apart from really tender breasts.
Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## LucyLake

Raggydoll said:


> I'm out for this month. AF arrived on Thursday. The last couple of days have been really difficult. I wasn't expecting a BFP but this is the first AF since my MC. It brought back a lot feelings from the MC. It's probably not helped that I'm ill with a heavy cold too.
> 
> This morning I've woken up feeling much more positive.
> 
> If I get a :BFP: with this cycle I'll have the same due date I had with my daughter.

Love to you and hugs Raggydoll. I'm so sorry that your AF arrived!! :cry: Being out isn't easy, that much I know. <3 But, like you I'm seeing some positives. I may very well get pregnant on a day that is very special in my family. And my due date could quite possibly be on the very day that there was no heartbeat Feb 13, which is also my dad's birthday. Huge hugs <3


----------



## mowat

Good luck Misscalais!


----------



## Neverending

Quick question I am 11 dpo and for the last two days I have had a low grade fever. I feel fine just want to sleep all the time. Could this be a good sign?


----------



## george83

Neverending said:


> Quick question I am 11 dpo and for the last two days I have had a low grade fever. I feel fine just want to sleep all the time. Could this be a good sign?

Not sure if you can call 'dr google' reliable but lots of people have said they know they are pregnant because of a fever... Fingers crossed


----------



## Neverending

I just went out and bought three first response I know its early but I'm going to take a test tonight because I pick partner up early tomorrow morning from his business trip. It would be a good surprise and if its negative he will have never known.


----------



## Nimyra

Neverending, I think that could be a good sign.

I swore I wouldn't symptom spot this month, but here I am, 7dpo noticing odd cramps, insatiable hunger and frequent urination.., oh and itchy boobs. And it makes me wonder. Trying not to get my hopes up, but I could really use a miracle right about now.

Love to you all


----------



## george83

Neverending said:


> I just went out and bought three first response I know its early but I'm going to take a test tonight because I pick partner up early tomorrow morning from his business trip. It would be a good surprise and if its negative he will have never known.

How did you get on? x x


----------



## Neverending

Huh? :shrug:


----------



## Neverending

I told myself I wouldn't either or even track ovulation... oops:blush: 
Lile I always have tender boobs and my hormones were out of whack and I was in a lot of pain so I'm on antibiotics for pid. All my pain stopped once I ovulated and I don't know why I think I'm pregnant.
But so far my symptoms are
Blood taste in my mouth (its stopped now) but I would even spit to see if I had blood.
Almost what feels like rlp 
Pressure in abdomen 
Constipated as of today it was opposite
Low grade fever going on three days
Low back pain and twinges
Crazy dreams
And I've been craving a orange cream milkshake
Pribally unrealted but my legs feel dead 
And I have been getting headaches and my teeth hurt. 
My cm is always lotion like but now its watery lotion like. 
I know I'm settimg myself up for disapoinment
Oh and my hair is literally falling out and my skin is super oily


----------



## Raggydoll

Thanks george83 and Lucylake. Hopefully we'll get lots of :bfp: this month. 

Good luck Nimyra and neverending. You've got lots of good symptoms.


----------



## Neverending

My hips are starting to hurt real bad I'm not going to test yet feel lile af is on her way and seeing as it will only being my second after my mc I'm sure it will be coming soon ff predicted the 26th even though it should going by my last one be the 30th so ill probally cave but going to try and wait it out.


----------



## Neverending

I'm sorry af got you btw


----------



## LucyLake

Misscalais, Neverending, Nimyra, and everyone about to test...sending lots of love and baby dust! :dust: <3


----------



## Cryssie

I'm starting to symptom spot and i told myself i wouldn't. So far...
Cramping
Sore boobs
Backaches
Creamy cm (had this before my bfp with my blighted ovum)
Fatige then bursts of energy
Increased appetite (but i get that before af too)


----------



## AwesomeSauce

I finally got a bfn. Hopefully I will o soon and we can try again.


----------



## mowat

So happy for you Awesome! I couldn't resist taking another test this morning and it's starting to get lighter. Hoping it'll be negative by the end of the week.


----------



## karenh

Mowat: HCG causes a positive OPK and Pregnancy test. Most likely the HCG isnt completely out of your system yet.

Raggydoll: Sorry AF showed up for you. That would be so special to have your BFP this month. Good luck.

Misscalais: Good luck! Only one more week until you test!

Nimyra and Neverending: Those symptoms look promising. Good luck! When will you test?

Awesomesauce: Yay! I am so happy that you are negative and you can start trying again now. Good luck!

AFM: AF is here, I have started my 5th round of Femara. DH and I had a talk last night. He isnt sure if he can try any more. We are going to try and figure out what we are going to do. He is thinking maybe take a month of in between each month we try. I am not sure if I can handle one month Femara, one month BCO, back to Femara, then BCP. Personally, I hate the BCP, and I dont know if my body could handle the back and forth of the different hormones. Also, that means we are dragging out how long we are trying. My thoughts have been we do 4 more IUIs with Femara and then if we still arent pregnant then we are just done. That would mean in August either we are pregnant or we are learning how to live child free. This plan would push that all the way out to November. Obviously we still have more talking to do. We will see what the Lord has in store for us I guess.


----------



## Peacenik

karenh said:


> AFM: AF is here, I have started my 5th round of Femara. DH and I had a talk last night. He isnt sure if he can try any more. We are going to try and figure out what we are going to do. He is thinking maybe take a month of in between each month we try. I am not sure if I can handle one month Femara, one month BCO, back to Femara, then BCP. Personally, I hate the BCP, and I dont know if my body could handle the back and forth of the different hormones. Also, that means we are dragging out how long we are trying. My thoughts have been we do 4 more IUIs with Femara and then if we still arent pregnant then we are just done. That would mean in August either we are pregnant or we are learning how to live child free. This plan would push that all the way out to November. Obviously we still have more talking to do. We will see what the Lord has in store for us I guess.

Good luck to you Karen. I'm with you on the potential 'learning to live child free' thing. We might end up going that way too if things don't work out soon. I can't take the constant 'trying' - it kind of makes me nuts.:hug: Hopefully it doesn't come to that, but the thought is certainly been in the back of my mind.


----------



## karenh

Peacenik said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> AFM: AF is here, I have started my 5th round of Femara. DH and I had a talk last night. He isnt sure if he can try any more. We are going to try and figure out what we are going to do. He is thinking maybe take a month of in between each month we try. I am not sure if I can handle one month Femara, one month BCO, back to Femara, then BCP. Personally, I hate the BCP, and I dont know if my body could handle the back and forth of the different hormones. Also, that means we are dragging out how long we are trying. My thoughts have been we do 4 more IUIs with Femara and then if we still arent pregnant then we are just done. That would mean in August either we are pregnant or we are learning how to live child free. This plan would push that all the way out to November. Obviously we still have more talking to do. We will see what the Lord has in store for us I guess.
> 
> Good luck to you Karen. I'm with you on the potential 'learning to live child free' thing. We might end up going that way too if things don't work out soon. I can't take the constant 'trying' - it kind of makes me nuts.:hug: Hopefully it doesn't come to that, but the thought is certainly been in the back of my mind.Click to expand...

Six and a half years has really taken it's toll.


----------



## AwesomeSauce

I REALLY hate it when people say that 'trying is the fun part'. Clearly they never really had to TRY month after month. I LOVE intimacy with my husband. I HATE trying to make a baby.


----------



## Ceilani

Hi ladies, may I join?

I lost my angel March 31st and we will be starting ttc again in May.

Awesomesauce - I hate when people say that too. "Ah, you're still trying....but that's the best/funnest part, right?!" /facepalm Yes, it's TOTALLY fun for DH and I to try and dtd when we're exhausted or grumpy and not in the mood, but feel like we have to in order to attempt catching an egg. It's TOTALLY fun for DH to jizz in a cup and stuff it in his shirt pocket to warm up/liquefy (for delivery to a complete stranger, to boot) while we chat about banalities. 

You're right: I think when people say that, they haven't had to go through the countless cycles of charting, temping, hormones, invasive procedures, and losses we deal with in order to have a child.

Karenh - I'm so sorry hun. This road is a tiring one. Would your DH be amenable to ntnp after a certain number of Femara/IUI cycles instead of just being done completely? DH and I did the ntnp thing this cycle with no charting/temping/discussion of ttc (but also no BCP) while I wait for my first AF, and to be honest, it's been a huge stress relief. I'm ready to start actively ttc again, but it has been nice having a break.


----------



## george83

Ceilani said:


> Hi ladies, may I join?
> 
> I lost my angel March 31st and we will be starting ttc again in May.

I'm so sorry for your loss, I hope the next few weeks are easy on you :hugs::hugs::hugs:

How is everybody else doing? Everybody seems quite these past few days, I hope your all coping ok, it feels like the burden if being a 'miscarriage survivor' doesn't get any easier :cry::cry:


----------



## LucyLake

Well, the witch looks to be visiting me very soon and I've never been so happy in my life! :D I'm ONLY 25 days past my first AF....but have always had short 26-27 day cycles so this wouldn't be totally abnormal. Cramps are getting heavier and I've had a spot of pink blood when I wiped which never happened before the miscarriage, but now seems to be a calling card to alert me that my period is near :confused:

If everything goes as I pray so hard it will, my due date will be in.......JANUARY. Just as I had hoped..Perhaps either the 29th or 30th. :D

Sometimes, dreams DO come true, just not in the way you predict.

Just wanted to say that my thoughts remain with Nimyra, Raggydoll, Neverending, Misscalais, Awesome Sauce, George83, and all others!! 

And Peacenik and Karenh as you make decisions about TTC <3

And a warm welcome to Ceilani <3

George83, I totally agree. The burden is unreal. I feel almost bipolar as I shift from sadness as I remember the miscarriage and short time with my baby to sheer excitement about what lies ahead. <3


----------



## AwesomeSauce

LucyLake said:


> The burden is unreal. I feel almost bipolar as I shift from sadness as I remember the miscarriage and short time with my baby to sheer excitement about what lies ahead. <3

This.

It does feel like I imagine bipolar would...and it can happen multiple times in one day.

Right now I am feeling impatient. Is it really only the 23rd? My latest miscarriage started on march 28, so not even a month ago, yet it feels like FOREVER. I was bfp of three weeks before my levels dropped so I need to let go of the hope that Af might show within the week. Time...it's the enemy sometimes.


----------



## LucyLake

Time is indeed an enemy AwesomeSauce, but two months out if I had known then what I know now....I would have greeted Father Time with reverence much sooner.

So get this...I had a 31 day cycle for my first post MC AF March 30. I've started actually bleeding and cramping today just 25 days later...indicative of a SHORT LUTEAL PHASE. VERY relieved I didn't get pregnant this past month as the chance of MC with such "bad" eggs from a short cycle is likelier.

I hope you get your AF soon Awesome Sauce. As mad and livid as I was about waiting, I'm so glad I did seeing such a fast period today-this means I'll o on freaking day 10 most likely which is what I've thought for the longest time was how my body works. My periods have only been 26-27 for a really long time as well. I always thought this was good, but I'm starting to see that a short luteal phase might be why I miscarried. :cry:


----------



## jessshakespea

"Just wanted to say that my thoughts remain with Nimyra, Raggydoll, Neverending, Misscalais, Awesome Sauce, George83, and all others!! 

And Peacenik and Karenh as you make decisions about TTC 

And a warm welcome to Ceilani" 

Ditto that. I only have the tiniest inkling of what it is to TTC for any length of time. I hope you guys get where you want to be soon, wherever that might be. :hugs: all of us in fact!

Time definitely feels like the enemy for me too. I'm getting older while all this hormonal miscarriage fallout is going on grrrr. AF now though and although its light it does seem to be within normal range. You worry about every little thing I guess. 

:shrug:

Anyway, for those who have been TTC for a long time, I take my hat off to you for your determination and strength. Xxx


----------



## jessshakespea

That's great news! Seems like sometimes all of the crazy happens at once. I'm sorry it has been such a difficult time for you. Congratulations on your bfp! How many of us have got one so far?


----------



## Neverending

On my phone now ill read through later. I really thought this month was my month sincerley different from the rest but long behold 14 dpo and I started spotting assuming its my period only I don't hurt don't really think it can be anything else. I'm mad my last two periods since my mc have come every twenty days. I ovulated on cycle day 11. But I'm so upset. My partner even thought I was pregnant and didn't say anything besides I should test and he thinks this is implantion he even said it happens to some woman lol but I know its not even though I still feel like I'm going to throw up and my boobs hurt didn't even feel af coming. Ill get back on soon. I'm worried my periods are so short I was a 28day cycle like clockwork then mc now this. I guess my partner and I will wait to see if this turns to full blown bleeding I just want to scream I know it will.


----------



## Neverending

@karen I am sorry I hope you guys can figure something out. I couldn't imagine and hope hope hope you don't have to try for much longer!
@lucy I have bipolar and this is somewhat different becaise my emotions change so fast when I'm being "bipolar" its like three days happy three days sad. I hope your cycle is okay! 

I'm just so thankful for my partner. I honestly don't think I could cope with this without him. I like how he is concerned and knows my body too. 
Trying isn't the fun part a healthy pregnancy imo would be the fun part. 
I'm still not working I need to find work soon I'm just scared if I overwork something will happen. But I can't live in fear. 

At our buriel site the lilies we planted along with the tree will be blooming soon. Excited for that.

:hugs: to all.
:flower:


----------



## EarthMama

Aloha...so psyched and excited as we will be TTC starting tomorrow. :D I totally feel ready after having a miscarriage in February. This time around, I am putting so much awareness and intention into trying to conceive. I have even been attempting pre-birth communication with my unborn child with success. I do believe I will have a soul enter my body very soon. Keeping thoughts positive.


----------



## Hippielove

Here we go again. I got my cross hairs. I'm on Cd19-3dpo today


----------



## Cryssie

I got a small dip today 8dpo. How much of a dip is implantation?


----------



## karenh

Ceilani said:


> Hi ladies, may I join?
> 
> I lost my angel March 31st and we will be starting ttc again in May.
> 
> Awesomesauce - I hate when people say that too. "Ah, you're still trying....but that's the best/funnest part, right?!" /facepalm Yes, it's TOTALLY fun for DH and I to try and dtd when we're exhausted or grumpy and not in the mood, but feel like we have to in order to attempt catching an egg. It's TOTALLY fun for DH to jizz in a cup and stuff it in his shirt pocket to warm up/liquefy (for delivery to a complete stranger, to boot) while we chat about banalities.
> 
> You're right: I think when people say that, they haven't had to go through the countless cycles of charting, temping, hormones, invasive procedures, and losses we deal with in order to have a child.
> 
> Karenh - I'm so sorry hun. This road is a tiring one. Would your DH be amenable to ntnp after a certain number of Femara/IUI cycles instead of just being done completely? DH and I did the ntnp thing this cycle with no charting/temping/discussion of ttc (but also no BCP) while I wait for my first AF, and to be honest, it's been a huge stress relief. I'm ready to start actively ttc again, but it has been nice having a break.

Honestly, I would LOVE that. The issue is that I don't ovulate on my own, so either we are trying or we aren't, there is no in between. It is really frustrating some times. 

I am sorry for your loss. You are right, people have no idea what we go through. Yesterday DH said, isn't raising the child supposed to be the hard part, not getting the child?


----------



## mowat

Had an ultrasound today---it's been two weeks since I started bleeding. Everything looked clear, although the tech wouldn't say anything about the thickness of my lining. Still worried it's too thin. 

Anyone know anything about charting? My temps are still low, no sign of ovulation. If I don't ovulate are they just going to stay low? Really tempted to start TTC now, but I was going to wait one cycle---but I can't stand waiting! Going to see my family doctor on Friday, so maybe I'll ask her opinion too.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Please can i join?
Just lost my baby at 14 weeks. Was a little girl born sleeping on 23rd April at 9.14pm. Took us 2 years to conceive. We are keen to ttc again asap xxx


----------



## Peacenik

karenh said:


> Ceilani said:
> 
> 
> Karenh - I'm so sorry hun. This road is a tiring one. Would your DH be amenable to ntnp after a certain number of Femara/IUI cycles instead of just being done completely? DH and I did the ntnp thing this cycle with no charting/temping/discussion of ttc (but also no BCP) while I wait for my first AF, and to be honest, it's been a huge stress relief. I'm ready to start actively ttc again, but it has been nice having a break.
> 
> Honestly, I would LOVE that. The issue is that I don't ovulate on my own, so either we are trying or we aren't, there is no in between. It is really frustrating some times.Click to expand...

Karen, I'm so sorry, that has to be excessively frustrating. I'm sending good vibes your way.


----------



## Raggydoll

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Please can i join?
> Just lost my baby at 14 weeks. Was a little girl born sleeping on 23rd April at 9.14pm. Took us 2 years to conceive. We are keen to ttc again asap xxx

Hi MrsBroodyPant, I'm so sorry for your loss. Welcome to the thread, lots of lovely supportive ladies here. :hugs:


----------



## karenh

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Please can i join?
> Just lost my baby at 14 weeks. Was a little girl born sleeping on 23rd April at 9.14pm. Took us 2 years to conceive. We are keen to ttc again asap xxx

I am so sorry for your loss. Please join us. I hope you can find the support and healing you need.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thank u ladies. Xxx


----------



## AwesomeSauce

Oh broodypants I am so sorry. Late miscarriage was the absolute hardest saddest time for me. I am sorry you had to experience it. I hope your body gets back on board for a healthy pregnancy very fast.

I think I ovulated yesterday. I am a little ticked that my husband chose to fiddle with his iPod playlist instead of coming to bed with me two days ago. My chances are pretty much nil until last month.


----------



## Peacenik

Broodypants, I'm so sorry. Hugs.


----------



## george83

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Please can i join?
> Just lost my baby at 14 weeks. Was a little girl born sleeping on 23rd April at 9.14pm. Took us 2 years to conceive. We are keen to ttc again asap xxx

I'm so sorry for your loss, getting to 14 weeks and then losing your previous baby girl must be heart breaking:cry::cry::cry: we're all here for you though :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## PeachDaisy

We unfortunately had an ectopic pregnancy which was obviously a very horrible hard loss this year. It was our first pregnancy too. We were just given the okay to start TTC again in June, so June it is!

Good luck to all you other ladies as well! Lots of :dust:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thank u all. 

Its nice to have supportive people to chat to and ones who know what it feels like to loss your precious child. Im very sorry for all your losses too. Its all very sad xxx


----------



## AwesomeSauce

I saw a different ob today. He seems more proactive and compassionate. He wants me to wait two more cycles before we TTC again. I feel like a toddler who wants to throw a tantrum. I don't wanna wait...haha.

It seems like all of these other women have had dr's tell them one cycle is plenty. A 6+3 miscarriage shouldn't take two cycles to recover from.


----------



## Raggydoll

Hi PeachDaisy. I'm sorry for your loss. Welcome to the group. :hugs:

Awesome Sauce, my GP said they normally advise to wait a couple of cycles because it's easier to date the pregnancy. 

The waiting is so frustrating. TTC is giving me something positive to focus on.


----------



## karenh

PeachDaisy said:


> We unfortunately had an ectopic pregnancy which was obviously a very horrible hard loss this year. It was our first pregnancy too. We were just given the okay to start TTC again in June, so June it is!
> 
> Good luck to all you other ladies as well! Lots of :dust:

I am so sorry for your loss. Ectopics are so hard. Did you have methotrexate? I had an ectopic as well with my first pregnancy. I had methotrexate at 8 weeks on Jan 28th. I have been finally cleared to ttc again in May. My IUI should be on the 4th. It will be nice to be able to try and move on from this loss.


----------



## Peacenik

PeachDaisy said:


> We unfortunately had an ectopic pregnancy which was obviously a very horrible hard loss this year. It was our first pregnancy too. We were just given the okay to start TTC again in June, so June it is!
> 
> Good luck to all you other ladies as well! Lots of :dust:

I'm sorry Peach, ectopics are a special hell.:hug:


----------



## AwesomeSauce

Raggydoll said:


> Awesome Sauce, my GP said they normally advise to wait a couple of cycles because it's easier to date the pregnancy.

I get that, but they can use their damn ultrasound to date a pregnancy. I am not waiting unless there is a physical reason to wait kwim.


----------



## AwesomeSauce

One thing I really struggle with is people telling me to just be grateful for my kids or that I already have kids and don't need more.

Those comments make me feel like they think I am not grateful for my children. My children are my heart. They are precious and amazing people. I a, forever grateful for them. They have proven to me that there is good in the world, and I do not feel that my family is yet complete. My children are the reason I want another child. I know how amazing children are in my life. Losing my baby was devastating, partly because I know exactly what I lost. I know what a precious life was lost. Who is someone else to tell me that I am wrong to want another?


----------



## Hippielove

AwesomeSauce said:


> One thing I really struggle with is people telling me to just be grateful for my kids or that I already have kids and don't need more.
> 
> Those comments make me feel like they think I am not grateful for my children. My children are my heart. They are precious and amazing people. I a, forever grateful for them. They have proven to me that there is good in the world, and I do not feel that my family is yet complete. My children are the reason I want another child. I know how amazing children are in my life. Losing my baby was devastating, partly because I know exactly what I lost. I know what a precious life was lost. Who is someone else to tell me that I am wrong to want another?

I know exactly how you feel. I have had people say the same thing to me.


----------



## Raggydoll

AwesomeSauce said:


> Raggydoll said:
> 
> 
> Awesome Sauce, my GP said they normally advise to wait a couple of cycles because it's easier to date the pregnancy.
> 
> I get that, but they can use their damn ultrasound to date a pregnancy. I am not waiting unless there is a physical reason to wait kwim.Click to expand...

I know. That's why I decided to TTC once the bleeding stopped. I'd already had a fair wait by then as I bled for nearly 7 weeks. 



AwesomeSauce said:


> One thing I really struggle with is people telling me to just be grateful for my kids or that I already have kids and don't need more.
> 
> Those comments make me feel like they think I am not grateful for my children. My children are my heart. They are precious and amazing people. I a, forever grateful for them. They have proven to me that there is good in the world, and I do not feel that my family is yet complete. My children are the reason I want another child. I know how amazing children are in my life. Losing my baby was devastating, partly because I know exactly what I lost. I know what a precious life was lost. Who is someone else to tell me that I am wrong to want another?

I totally agree. It feel odd when people say that. It's like saying I would have loved this baby less as its my second child. 

I realise everyday how lucky I am to have my little girl but it does not make the loss any less. 

I think people are so awkward when talking about MC. The worst I've had is "at least you can have a drink now" I mean seriously :dohh:


----------



## LucyLake

AwesomeSauce said:


> One thing I really struggle with is people telling me to just be grateful for my kids or that I already have kids and don't need more.
> 
> Those comments make me feel like they think I am not grateful for my children. My children are my heart. They are precious and amazing people. I a, forever grateful for them. They have proven to me that there is good in the world, and I do not feel that my family is yet complete. My children are the reason I want another child. I know how amazing children are in my life. Losing my baby was devastating, partly because I know exactly what I lost. I know what a precious life was lost. Who is someone else to tell me that I am wrong to want another?

Thank you!!

I have family members who have told me to get over it. My mom who had 3 children--2 girls and a boy in fact. She thinks I should be content with my one 8 year old. She doesn't understand that he'll have no nieces or nephews, no one to help him when me and my husband pass on, and that I really don't want to have an empty nest in exactly tee minus 10 years!


----------



## Nimyra

My mom says that all the time, "well, just be grateful for M (dd)" Um, I *AM* grateful for my daughter. She is my world. And I don't want her to be an only child (well technically she has half siblings but they are grown). 

Anyway, as for me, I'm out for the month. Traveling to California to meet with my daughter's donor was crazy stressful. I'm negotiating with a new local donor and hoping to move forward working with him this month.

I'm feeling down, but managing.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi ladies, I lost my angel at 6 weeks almost 2 weeks ago. I am on BCP this month due to an ovarian cyst, but will be TTCing again in May. Since my MC, 6 people around me have announced their pregnancy so I am very down about this still. I pray for my rainbow baby next month.


----------



## AwesomeSauce

Hugs galvanbaby. I get it. I have felt it.

For me it isn't that I begrudge others their happiness. I don't. Two days ago my sister in law announced another pregnancy. I am happy for her, but her happiness reminds me of my sadness. I don't mean to be sad about other people having happy news. That kind of news is just intimately tied to my own sadness.


----------



## george83

Nimyra said:


> My mom says that all the time, "well, just be grateful for M (dd)" Um, I *AM* grateful for my daughter. She is my world. And I don't want her to be an only child (well technically she has half siblings but they are grown).
> 
> Anyway, as for me, I'm out for the month. Traveling to California to meet with my daughter's donor was crazy stressful. I'm negotiating with a new local donor and hoping to move forward working with him this month.
> 
> I'm feeling down, but managing.

I'm so sorry things aren't easier for you, I used to get frustrated if my oh didn't want to try on a day we'd agreed on but I can not imagine what this must be like for you, sending you massive hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## george83

GalvanBaby said:


> Hi ladies, I lost my angel at 6 weeks almost 2 weeks ago. I am on BCP this month due to an ovarian cyst, but will be TTCing again in May. Since my MC, 6 people around me have announced their pregnancy so I am very down about this still. I pray for my rainbow baby next month.

I'm really sorry about your loss and that you have so many pregnant people around you, I lost my baby at 9 weeks and spent the next few weeks dreading some body making that announcement :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Thanks ladies. It is one of the hardest things to go through. 

Nimyra: I have been told the same thing by too many people. I have 2 kids and they all think I should be grateful for them and to let nature take its course, if I get pregnant, I get pregnant. If it sticks, it sticks, If not, oh well. I have told them that while I respect their opinion, this is my life and my body. I unfortunately have only 1 tube that works. We have been TTC for 13 months and are on cycle 17. I have had 2 CPs and 1 MC. So, while letting nature take its course might be good for some, it won't work for me. It hurts to hear it. My SIL tried for 3 years and just got her BFP in December naturally, she is due in August. She is the one who told me all of this. I reminded her last time that she was getting ready to go for treatment when she got pregnant. :hugs:


----------



## LucyLake

Nimyra and NeverEnding, I cried when I read that you got your AF's and are out <3 I have been trying to be positive, but I must admit that this made me upset. It seems like very few of us are getting :bfp: after the MC and I just thought it would be easier than this. I'm staying up until about 10 pm Nimyra if you want to talk <3

Welcome Mrs.BroodyPant, GalvanBaby, and Peach Daisy. My thoughts are with you and I'm sorry for each of your losses <3 :hug:


----------



## LucyLake

Is anyone else just feeling extremely down and out and overall pretty negative? This should be a very exciting time as my period is almost over and it's time to get started. But, I can't help but be pessimistic today....

It just seems like so few of us are getting a :bfp: after the recent losses...

And if ladies are, they are having another loss. I've actually cried in recent days reading about recurrent miscarriages here with newly pregnant ladies.

It just seems like SO much work.

1) Recover physically from recent loss (still not fully recovered, short 25 day cycle now)
2) get husband onboard and in agreement 
3) Pray that I took enough B-12, ate correctly, to get a :bfp:
4) Pray that the BFP if I'm lucky to get one, sticks
5) Wait and wait and wait and wait for anything and everything to go wrong.

I think this may end up being the longest year of my life. It's been 60 days since the MC itself and it feels like a lifetime.

Anyone else having these feelings?

I took for granted how easy and amazing pregnancy was with my sweet 8 yr old son.


----------



## LucyLake

GalvanBaby said:


> Thanks ladies. It is one of the hardest things to go through.
> 
> Nimyra: I have been told the same thing by too many people. I have 2 kids and they all think I should be grateful for them and to let nature take its course, if I get pregnant, I get pregnant. If it sticks, it sticks, If not, oh well. I have told them that while I respect their opinion, this is my life and my body. I unfortunately have only 1 tube that works. We have been TTC for 13 months and are on cycle 17. I have had 2 CPs and 1 MC. So, while letting nature take its course might be good for some, it won't work for me. It hurts to hear it. My SIL tried for 3 years and just got her BFP in December naturally, she is due in August. She is the one who told me all of this. I reminded her last time that she was getting ready to go for treatment when she got pregnant. :hugs:

This post literally hurt to read. :hug: I'm so sorry your SIL told you that GalvanBaby <3 It's incredibly frustrating to me how quickly people forget their own struggles when everything finally goes their way. I've seen it with other ladies too, where they get a :bfp: and a baby growing properly and it's like their MC never even happened. They even have the nerve to act like you're crazy for mourning. :cry: I'm sorry about your one tube issue and my thoughts are with you as you TTC <3 Praying for a sticky for you really soon :dust:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Thanks LucyLake. I really could not believe half the things I have been told since my MC. My 18 year old SIL tried to tell me that I lost the baby because of so much fertility meds. I had only been on them for one month when I got my BFP. I told her to get married and try to get pregnant and if God forbid she has to use fertility meds to remember what she told me because I know of so many women who have their lil miracles because of meds. 

I hope you get your sticky this cycle. I was predicted by Cheri22 a boy in June. I am not too quick to believe this stuff as I sent it in for fun. She did describe my 2 kids on the dot though so we shall see.

:hugs:


----------



## LucyLake

I'd give anything for some meds right now with my 25 day cycle this month which indicates some possible luteal phase issues. I really and truly hope your SIL never has to walk this long and winding road. I wonder if she'd talk this way at 30 with more experience and wisdom under her belt? Probably not! :nope:

Big hugs <3


----------



## GalvanBaby

I was diagnosed with a LP defect. Now, I am on injectables, trigger, and progesterone. 

I was thinking that I have too many SILs with too many screwed up opinions. LOL I have 5 SILs! Add them to a weird MIL and we have hell!! Too bad I live 1 block from 2 SILs and MIL. I need to move.


----------



## AustinGigi

Lost my little bean this morning. 4 weeks 4 days. I feel so incredibly sad, but determined to try again. Hopefully, I'll get to see my bean one day. 

Going to the Dr. on Monday for a checkup and then we'll see what the verdict is on when we can try again. I'm 34 so I'm anxious to keep at it. 

Thank you so much for this site. Y'all are truly a blessing here. <3


----------



## GalvanBaby

I am so sorry for your loss AustinGigi. :hugs:


----------



## LucyLake

Hi AustinGigi and welcome. I'm also 34 and sorry for your loss. Though I have one amazing son who is 8, I truly feel time is not on my side right now and would like to get pregnant again before my 35th birthday in November and the doctor's you're old! you need an amnio! kind of orders. <3

GalvanBaby, you totally need to move. OMG!! I'd be losing my mind if an SIL lived that close! :hug:


----------



## GalvanBaby

LucyLake, tell me about it!! 

I will be 35 in August and I so hope I am pregnant by then so I can avoid the amnio. I really don't like the idea of a needle going into my stomach. Especially one that big. LOL I am not sure if they do those here or not. My RE hasn't said anything about amnios, but who knows.


----------



## LucyLake

GalvanBaby, unfortunately my doctor said "ohhhh you're SO lucky, I would have forced you to have an amnio if it was November!" So I'm not optimistic although for a number of reasons, we'll be changing doctors for this next baby if we're lucky enough to have one. The last thing I want is to enter the very room where there was a silent monitor and my sweet little boy lay lifeless on the screen. Though they put a condom on the wand, it frightens me to imagine that same instrument being used to see if there's a new heartbeat at my scans. I just don't have the strength. :cry:

Also, the Technician couldn't tell me anything and I waited SO long to be able to see my doctor and confirm my worst fears, though of course I knew on my no heartbeat scan Feb 13. She didn't want to be sued if the doctor disagreed and my scan was at 10:30 am, Appointment with Doctor at 2:30 that day. I BEGGED and got in with my doctor VERY briefly around 11-11:30. 

I hope everything goes well for you and you can also avoid an amnio. My deal is, this is already high risk, why would I want to PRAY a needle doesn't hurt the baby on top of everything else!?

<3


----------



## EarthMama

LucyLake said:


> Is anyone else just feeling extremely down and out and overall pretty negative? This should be a very exciting time as my period is almost over and it's time to get started. But, I can't help but be pessimistic today....
> 
> It just seems like so few of us are getting a :bfp: after the recent losses...
> 
> And if ladies are, they are having another loss. I've actually cried in recent days reading about recurrent miscarriages here with newly pregnant ladies.
> 
> It just seems like SO much work.
> 
> 1) Recover physically from recent loss (still not fully recovered, short 25 day cycle now)
> 2) get husband onboard and in agreement
> 3) Pray that I took enough B-12, ate correctly, to get a :bfp:
> 4) Pray that the BFP if I'm lucky to get one, sticks
> 5) Wait and wait and wait and wait for anything and everything to go wrong.
> 
> I think this may end up being the longest year of my life. It's been 60 days since the MC itself and it feels like a lifetime.
> 
> Anyone else having these feelings?
> 
> I took for granted how easy and amazing pregnancy was with my sweet 8 yr old son.

I have had similar feelings. The emotional toll of pregnancy is just so intense and the anxiety is too. I hope so much the MC doesn't happen to me again. I am praying every day that we get another healthy baby. Hubby and I are DTD frequently now because it's my fertile time. I just hope we can catch a strong egg.


----------



## Nimyra

Please remember that doctors are not supposed to force or bully you into anything. Use the broken record technique if a doctor keeps telling you that you *need* to have amnio done: " the answer is no. The answer is no. The answer is no. ". Or "I'll think about it." Then don't get back to them. 

Lucy, I will be happy to give a piece of my mind to any doctor who believes he can "force" you to do something you don't want to do. 

Another great line is "I need to talk this over with my attorney."

When in doubt offer to sign an "against medical advice" (AMA) form.


Okay, rant over... 

I had a short cycle this month too, 26 days which gave me a 12 day luteal phase. I know that's a touch short, but I'm not too worried about it, bad cause my typical lp is just 13 days.

I'm feeling slightly more optimistic today, although I still had some bad moments today. So glad we can be here for one another. <3


----------



## AwesomeSauce

If you are not comfortable with an amnio don't do it. It drives me crazy when dr's think they can force a patient into a procedure they are not comfortable with. What good would an amnio do? Would you terminate based on e results? Having been through loss I don't know that many of us here would. Nothing can be learned via amnio that can't be dealt with after baby is born. Just my opinion though.

I don't know what my deal is today. Yesterday I was kneeling down for too long andi passed out. It was a circulation issue. It has happened to me before, but only when I was pregnant. Today I noticed that my boobs are sore. What the chicken is that about? This evening I had heartburn...um...lame. Not cool to have pregnancy symptoms now. My miscarriage started exactly 1 month ago today. There is almost a zero percent chance that I could be pregnant. I am certain I am not. I only got a bfn six days ago. There is no chance these symptoms are pregnancy related. Just annoying and a painful reminder.


----------



## george83

LucyLake said:


> Is anyone else just feeling extremely down and out and overall pretty negative? This should be a very exciting time as my period is almost over and it's time to get started. But, I can't help but be pessimistic today....
> 
> It just seems like so few of us are getting a :bfp: after the recent losses...
> 
> And if ladies are, they are having another loss. I've actually cried in recent days reading about recurrent miscarriages here with newly pregnant ladies.
> 
> It just seems like SO much work.
> 
> 1) Recover physically from recent loss (still not fully recovered, short 25 day cycle now)
> 2) get husband onboard and in agreement
> 3) Pray that I took enough B-12, ate correctly, to get a :bfp:
> 4) Pray that the BFP if I'm lucky to get one, sticks
> 5) Wait and wait and wait and wait for anything and everything to go wrong.
> 
> I think this may end up being the longest year of my life. It's been 60 days since the MC itself and it feels like a lifetime.
> 
> Anyone else having these feelings?
> 
> I took for granted how easy and amazing pregnancy was with my sweet 8 yr old son.

Lucy I totally agree, all this talk of being extra fertile after mc made me think we'd all fall pregnant just looking at our partners, I never thought it would be this difficult. I've found it so hard emotionally I still can't believe it's happened to me. Last week I thought I was coping and had accepted that it will happen one day and just to let it take its time but this week I've gone completely down hill again, my poor husband doesn't know what to do. I too was completely ignorant when I had my son, my husband put me through rubbish and still my pregnancy was easy and my son came bang on his due date - I want that again x x


----------



## george83

AustinGigi said:


> Lost my little bean this morning. 4 weeks 4 days. I feel so incredibly sad, but determined to try again. Hopefully, I'll get to see my bean one day.
> 
> Going to the Dr. on Monday for a checkup and then we'll see what the verdict is on when we can try again. I'm 34 so I'm anxious to keep at it.
> 
> Thank you so much for this site. Y'all are truly a blessing here. <3

So sorry for your loss sweetie we're all here for you :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## george83

AwesomeSauce said:


> If you are not comfortable with an amnio don't do it. It drives me crazy when dr's think they can force a patient into a procedure they are not comfortable with. What good would an amnio do? Would you terminate based on e results? Having been through loss I don't know that many of us here would. Nothing can be learned via amnio that can't be dealt with after baby is born. Just my opinion though.
> 
> I don't know what my deal is today. Yesterday I was kneeling down for too long andi passed out. It was a circulation issue. It has happened to me before, but only when I was pregnant. Today I noticed that my boobs are sore. What the chicken is that about? This evening I had heartburn...um...lame. Not cool to have pregnancy symptoms now. My miscarriage started exactly 1 month ago today. There is almost a zero percent chance that I could be pregnant. I am certain I am not. I only got a bfn six days ago. There is no chance these symptoms are pregnancy related. Just annoying and a painful reminder.

Are you sure you can't be pregnant? I've heard lots of women say that and then get positive tests!! Unfortunately I've noticed that our bodies like to drag out or post mc torture and make pms even more like pregnancy symptoms after mc :cry: :cry::cry:


----------



## AwesomeSauce

I don't think it is possible. I don't think I ovulated.
Temps are all over the place, opk never turned positive, only bd once and that was just a couple of days after I got a bfn. Odds are VERY slim. My temp chart looks like a heart monitor. No biphasic trend and no crosshairs.


----------



## george83

AwesomeSauce said:


> I don't think it is possible. I don't think I ovulated.
> Temps are all over the place, opk never turned positive, only bd once and that was just a couple of days after I got a bfn. Odds are VERY slim. My temp chart looks like a heart monitor. No biphasic trend and no crosshairs.

I'm sorry to hear that :hugs::hugs::hugs: I hope things level themselves out for you soon x x


----------



## Misscalais

Bfp girls!
13DPO, afternoon urine no hold. Exactly 2 months 1 day since my MC.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## LucyLake

Misscalais said:


> Bfp girls!
> 13DPO, afternoon urine no hold. Exactly 2 months 1 day since my MC.

Best news ever!! I woke up my husband with a woo-hoo cheer when I read this! :happydance:

I also want to thank you so much Misscalais. From the beginning, you just had this post-MC determination that never quit. While I've been sitting here whining to anyone who will listen about short luteal phases, you just went for it and never looked back. As a result of your strength, my plans were firmed up after a talk before hubby left for work just now and we will start Tuesday at exactly 8 days past AF.

Love to you and prayers for an easy delivery. <3 :hug:


----------



## AwesomeSauce

Misscalais said:


> Bfp girls!
> 13DPO, afternoon urine no hold. Exactly 2 months 1 day since my MC.

YYYYYAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYY!!!!

Excellent, wonderful, fabulous news!!
Come on baby! STICK! Mamma deserves it!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## GalvanBaby

That is great news!! Congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## george83

:happydance: :happydance: Congratulations h&h 9 months!!! This is just what this thread needed to hear today - thank you!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Raggydoll

Misscalais said:


> Bfp girls!
> 13DPO, afternoon urine no hold. Exactly 2 months 1 day since my MC.

Congratulations. Hope you have a happy & healthy pregnancy.


----------



## Raggydoll

Lucylake, have you tried Agnus Castus? It's meant to lengthen your LP. 

I had a short LP before I had my daughter. I got my BFP the first cycle I tried it.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Where can you buy that Raggydoll? I have a LP defect. I am on pregesterone during LP, but I wonder if that can also help me?


----------



## Raggydoll

It's a natural supplement so probably most health stores. I'm in the UK. Holland and Barrett sell them.


----------



## LucyLake

EarthMama said:


> LucyLake said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else just feeling extremely down and out and overall pretty negative? This should be a very exciting time as my period is almost over and it's time to get started. But, I can't help but be pessimistic today....
> 
> It just seems like so few of us are getting a :bfp: after the recent losses...
> 
> And if ladies are, they are having another loss. I've actually cried in recent days reading about recurrent miscarriages here with newly pregnant ladies.
> 
> It just seems like SO much work.
> 
> 1) Recover physically from recent loss (still not fully recovered, short 25 day cycle now)
> 2) get husband onboard and in agreement
> 3) Pray that I took enough B-12, ate correctly, to get a :bfp:
> 4) Pray that the BFP if I'm lucky to get one, sticks
> 5) Wait and wait and wait and wait for anything and everything to go wrong.
> 
> I think this may end up being the longest year of my life. It's been 60 days since the MC itself and it feels like a lifetime.
> 
> Anyone else having these feelings?
> 
> I took for granted how easy and amazing pregnancy was with my sweet 8 yr old son.
> 
> I have had similar feelings. The emotional toll of pregnancy is just so intense and the anxiety is too. I hope so much the MC doesn't happen to me again. I am praying every day that we get another healthy baby. Hubby and I are DTD frequently now because it's my fertile time. I just hope we can catch a strong egg.Click to expand...

Glad to hear you're DTD'ing frequently EarthMama and prayers that this is your month! I'm hoping to be literally right behind you with a Jan 28 due date. Please God!! <3 :dust:


----------



## LucyLake

AwesomeSauce said:


> If you are not comfortable with an amnio don't do it. It drives me crazy when dr's think they can force a patient into a procedure they are not comfortable with. What good would an amnio do? Would you terminate based on e results? Having been through loss I don't know that many of us here would. Nothing can be learned via amnio that can't be dealt with after baby is born. Just my opinion though.
> 
> I don't know what my deal is today. Yesterday I was kneeling down for too long andi passed out. It was a circulation issue. It has happened to me before, but only when I was pregnant. Today I noticed that my boobs are sore. What the chicken is that about? This evening I had heartburn...um...lame. Not cool to have pregnancy symptoms now. My miscarriage started exactly 1 month ago today. There is almost a zero percent chance that I could be pregnant. I am certain I am not. I only got a bfn six days ago. There is no chance these symptoms are pregnancy related. Just annoying and a painful reminder.

Hope everything is okay AwesomeSauce. I know that's happened to others following an MC. And like you, I had MORE symptoms at times long AFTER the pregnancy had ended. I miscarried Feb 28 and it wasn't until March 21 or so that my levels returned to 0. Big hugs and prayers that you're experiencing those first pregnancy days <3 :dust:

I totally agree with your opinion about an amnio! I wouldn't abort either anyway and was planning to opt out of 14 week screenings with my MC baby <3


----------



## LucyLake

george83 said:


> LucyLake said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else just feeling extremely down and out and overall pretty negative? This should be a very exciting time as my period is almost over and it's time to get started. But, I can't help but be pessimistic today....
> 
> It just seems like so few of us are getting a :bfp: after the recent losses...
> 
> And if ladies are, they are having another loss. I've actually cried in recent days reading about recurrent miscarriages here with newly pregnant ladies.
> 
> It just seems like SO much work.
> 
> 1) Recover physically from recent loss (still not fully recovered, short 25 day cycle now)
> 2) get husband onboard and in agreement
> 3) Pray that I took enough B-12, ate correctly, to get a :bfp:
> 4) Pray that the BFP if I'm lucky to get one, sticks
> 5) Wait and wait and wait and wait for anything and everything to go wrong.
> 
> I think this may end up being the longest year of my life. It's been 60 days since the MC itself and it feels like a lifetime.
> 
> Anyone else having these feelings?
> 
> I took for granted how easy and amazing pregnancy was with my sweet 8 yr old son.
> 
> Lucy I totally agree, all this talk of being extra fertile after mc made me think we'd all fall pregnant just looking at our partners, I never thought it would be this difficult. I've found it so hard emotionally I still can't believe it's happened to me. Last week I thought I was coping and had accepted that it will happen one day and just to let it take its time but this week I've gone completely down hill again, my poor husband doesn't know what to do. I too was completely ignorant when I had my son, my husband put me through rubbish and still my pregnancy was easy and my son came bang on his due date - I want that again x xClick to expand...

I totally agree and this week is so hard. Misscalais' :bfp: made me feel like there's light at the end of the tunnel! I just wish everyone here had their :bfp: and we could move on a little more! <3 I know exactly how you feel and hope this week goes better for you <3 :hug: I definitely know it WILL happen one day for each of us!! Just want it to be sooner than later and not involve ANOTHER loss!! :dust:


----------



## LucyLake

Nimyra said:


> Please remember that doctors are not supposed to force or bully you into anything. Use the broken record technique if a doctor keeps telling you that you *need* to have amnio done: " the answer is no. The answer is no. The answer is no. ". Or "I'll think about it." Then don't get back to them.
> 
> Lucy, I will be happy to give a piece of my mind to any doctor who believes he can "force" you to do something you don't want to do.
> 
> Another great line is "I need to talk this over with my attorney."
> 
> When in doubt offer to sign an "against medical advice" (AMA) form.
> 
> 
> Okay, rant over...
> 
> I had a short cycle this month too, 26 days which gave me a 12 day luteal phase. I know that's a touch short, but I'm not too worried about it, bad cause my typical lp is just 13 days.
> 
> I'm feeling slightly more optimistic today, although I still had some bad moments today. So glad we can be here for one another. <3

This post made me laugh, thank you Nimyra <3 I Love the attorney and against medical advice form advice!! :flower:

I know I said I can't stand the short luteal phase deal, but I have to keep reminding myself that I've always been a 26-27 day cycle kind of girl and got preggers with my son that way. I'm going to take Raggydoll's advice and get some supplements...and I'm still eating healthy but making sure to always get enough, and also taking my prenatal. Last step, get husband to stop his pack a day, he said he'll stop cold turkey all through the next 2 weeks. 

My prayers and thoughts are always with you and I'm here <3 I hope everything goes really well locally, it sounds SO much easier and I bet he'll be lovely and so easy to work with. Prayers for you to get a :bfp: the EXACT same day along with me! Please God!! <3 :hug: :dust:


----------



## Peacenik

Misscalais said:


> Bfp girls!
> 13DPO, afternoon urine no hold. Exactly 2 months 1 day since my MC.

YAY! Congrats!!!:happydance:


----------



## LucyLake

Raggydoll said:


> Lucylake, have you tried Agnus Castus? It's meant to lengthen your LP.
> 
> I had a short LP before I had my daughter. I got my BFP the first cycle I tried it.

Thank you Raggydoll. I'm going to head out and find it in a little bit! Blessings to you as you try for your :bfp: as well <3 :dust:


----------



## Miniegg27

Misscalais said:


> Bfp girls!
> 13DPO, afternoon urine no hold. Exactly 2 months 1 day since my MC.

Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## mumofone25

Misscalais said:


> Bfp girls!
> 13DPO, afternoon urine no hold. Exactly 2 months 1 day since my MC.

congratulations xxxxxx:happydance:


----------



## LucyLake

Raggydoll said:


> Lucylake, have you tried Agnus Castus? It's meant to lengthen your LP.
> 
> I had a short LP before I had my daughter. I got my BFP the first cycle I tried it.

Hi Raggydoll!!!

Quick question- did you use the angus castus all through the month until you got a BFP? All 9 months of pregnancy?

Just wondered.

I picked some up just now from Vitamin Cottage aka Natural Grocers- the Gaia Herbs Vitex Berry. The lady told me it's the best because it has a validated full spectrum profile at 0.6%--3 mg.

Thank you again <3


----------



## Raggydoll

LucyLake said:


> Raggydoll said:
> 
> 
> Lucylake, have you tried Agnus Castus? It's meant to lengthen your LP.
> 
> I had a short LP before I had my daughter. I got my BFP the first cycle I tried it.
> 
> Hi Raggydoll!!!
> 
> Quick question- did you use the angus castus all through the month until you got a BFP? All 9 months of pregnancy?
> 
> Just wondered.
> 
> I picked some up just now from Vitamin Cottage aka Natural Grocers- the Gaia Herbs Vitex Berry. The lady told me it's the best because it has a validated full spectrum profile at 0.6%--3 mg.
> 
> Thank you again <3Click to expand...

I took them from cycle day 1 until ovulation. You can't take them when you're pregnant which is why it's best to stop at ovulation. 

Hope it works for you.


----------



## Kassseysmummy

Hi ladies I'd like to join this group if thats ok, I had a m/c at 11 weeks on the 17th of april, I was about to be tested for an incompetant cervix, Which is my second loss in 6 months, last year in october I had a medical termination... Which doesnt explain what happened at all, at my 12 week scan we found out my son was extremely disfigured, his placenta and umbilical cord stopped growing at 5 weeks and my son was given a 0% chance of survival, at 15 weeks I was induced and gave birth to my gorgeous angel. I have a 3 year old daughter who is perfect and I so badly want to give her a sibling, that Ive decided to start ttc right away. Any tips on how to conceive quickly and things I can do to lower my chance of miscarriage?


----------



## ladyluck84

Congratulations! Just found out I too have a very short luteal phase so looking to start taking something natural. I had a missed miscarrage do u think it has something to do with it?


----------



## mowat

Congratulations Misscalais! How exciting. Hope you don't mind being an inspiration for the rest of us!

Went to the doctor to get the results from my post miscarriage ultrasound. She said everything looked fine, but mentioned the lining was only 4-5 mm. Is it normal for it to be that thin after miscarriage? She's also sending me for blood tests to make sure what they think is a cyst isn't retained products. Funny, when I asked to have blood tests to make sure my levels were dropping they said it was unnecessary---hmmm. They're also saying my uterus arcuate. Anyone else have this? I'm thinking they're mistaken and it's just the scar tissue from my previous dreadful miscarriage/d&c fiasco.

Sure wish I'd ovulate or AF would come! I am not a patient person. Can't even just try randomly try now since I'm on drugs for a UTI. Whine, whine, whine!


----------



## AwesomeSauce

Ff decided there might be an ovulation cover line for me. It is dotted and for several days ago. I haven't seen a chart like mine before, but even a dotted crosshair is more fun to look at than a plain boring no crosshair chart. I expect Af next week if I did ovulate on that day.


----------



## DreaStar462

sedgeez said:


> Hi ladies! :hi:
> 
> so this is the group we spoke about making. just let me know when your TTC and ill add you to the list.
> 
> This group is for the ladies who lost a precious angel in 2013. feel free to join us :flower:
> 
> 
> fingers crossed for the beautiful rainbows :hugs:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> *Sedgeez - TTC March*
> *LucyLake - TTC April/May*
> *Jessshakespea - TTC March*
> *Cloves - TTC April/May*
> *Neverending -TTC April*
> *Raggydoll - TTC March*
> *Shouse -TTC March*
> *Danni8394 -TTC April/May*
> *George83 -TTC May*
> *Greener Grass - TTC March*
> *Chathamlady - TTC May*
> *Kasey84 -TTC March*
> *Nimyra - TTC April/May*
> *Skywalker - TTC April/May*
> *Tasha - TTC March*
> *Misscalais - TTC March*
> *Mah0113 - TTC March*
> *Ece77 -TTC June*
> *Cryssie - TTC May/June*
> *DebbieDobs - TTC April*
> *Tamina800 - TTC April*
> *Robyn1990 - TTC April/May*


Just had my d&c Friday and we plan to TTC right away so I guess April for me! Good luck and rainbow baby dust to all of us!


----------



## LucyLake

Raggydoll said:


> LucyLake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raggydoll said:
> 
> 
> Lucylake, have you tried Agnus Castus? It's meant to lengthen your LP.
> 
> I had a short LP before I had my daughter. I got my BFP the first cycle I tried it.
> 
> Hi Raggydoll!!!
> 
> Quick question- did you use the angus castus all through the month until you got a BFP? All 9 months of pregnancy?
> 
> Just wondered.
> 
> I picked some up just now from Vitamin Cottage aka Natural Grocers- the Gaia Herbs Vitex Berry. The lady told me it's the best because it has a validated full spectrum profile at 0.6%--3 mg.
> 
> Thank you again <3Click to expand...
> 
> I took them from cycle day 1 until ovulation. You can't take them when you're pregnant which is why it's best to stop at ovulation.
> 
> Hope it works for you.Click to expand...

Thanks <3. I read the back and it said not to take them while pregnant. I wish I started sooner...but thank you so much Raggydoll. I'm going to take some more and stop Tuesday or Wed in case.

Welcome kasseysmummy <3


----------



## LucyLake

ladyluck84 said:


> Congratulations! Just found out I too have a very short luteal phase so looking to start taking something natural. I had a missed miscarrage do u think it has something to do with it?

Unfortunately, I wouldn't doubt it, my doctor was very adamant with me that it's often the culprit though I thought in my case it was other major factors. The good news is there are fixes for it <3


----------



## Misscalais

LucyLake said:


> Best news ever!! I woke up my husband with a woo-hoo cheer when I read this! :happydance:
> 
> I also want to thank you so much Misscalais. From the beginning, you just had this post-MC determination that never quit. While I've been sitting here whining to anyone who will listen about short luteal phases, you just went for it and never looked back. As a result of your strength, my plans were firmed up after a talk before hubby left for work just now and we will start Tuesday at exactly 8 days past AF.
> 
> Love to you and prayers for an easy delivery. <3 :hug:

Thanks so much Hun. Praying that you get your bfp very soon. I know how much its been a struggle. Xo


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks so much girls it means a lot!
I'm praying that each and everyone of you get your bfps really soon.
I only BD like 8 times this month and only once over my fertile period ( well I really have no idea when I ovulated ) I'm just guessing so I'm very surprised. My line this morning was lighter than last nights :-/ so I'm praying hard its not a chemical took two other tests and they were darker than this mornings but not by much, ill test again in 48 hrs and let you know how I go. Pray for us ladies that this one wants to stick around.
Lots and lots of :dust:


----------



## karenh

AustinGigi: I am so sorry for your loss. I hope everything goes well at the Dr and you are able to start trying again really soon.

Misscalais: Congrats! I pray that it sticks this time!

Kasserysmummy: So sorry for your loss. I cant imagine how hard that must have been.

AFM I have my follicle check on Thursday and hopefully my IUI on Saturday. I am getting nervous to try again. I really hope this is finally it.


----------



## Miniegg27

How many weeks are you Misscalais?


----------



## summer2011

Hi all :)
I'd like to join if you don't mind. Dr's are convinced mine is ectopic so MTX shot tomorrow :( So nervous and scared about the shot. Have had no symptoms or pain to indicate ectopic so far. 'If' the shot works we're looking at ttc again in Aug or Sept.

Good luck ladies. Hope to see some sticky :bfp:


----------



## mah0113

hi girls..can someone take a look at my chart and tell me if they think todays temp increase is post-o....i had an almost + opk yesterday. i dont think mine ever really get as dark as the line.


----------



## Kasey84

Misscalais said:


> Bfp girls!
> 13DPO, afternoon urine no hold. Exactly 2 months 1 day since my MC.

Congrats and best of luck <3


----------



## karenh

Summer2011: I am so sorry for your ectopic. Good luck with the shot today. It isnt too bad. For me it was a little painful while I waitied for it to be absorbed, but not hardly anything after that. Also, with my ectopic I didnt have any pains or symptoms either except for my weir hcg levels and there not being anything in my uterus. I was 8 weeks when I got the shot. How far are you?

Mah0113: I would recommend using digital opk. They take all the guess work out. My dr said to only use the ones with the or the . If you arent ever getting dark enough then you probably arent getting a strong enough ovulation. That may need to be looked into. I hope that was helpful.


----------



## Peacenik

karenh said:


> Summer2011: I am so sorry for your ectopic. Good luck with the shot today. It isnt too bad. For me it was a little painful while I waitied for it to be absorbed, but not hardly anything after that. Also, with my ectopic I didnt have any pains or symptoms either except for my weir hcg levels and there not being anything in my uterus. I was 8 weeks when I got the shot. How far are you?

Summer, I'm sorry for your loss. I had surgery at 9 weeks and like Karen, I had no pain or symptoms either except for slow rising HcG and nothing in the uterus. Good luck.


----------



## summer2011

Thanks ladies. I got the MTX today after a lot of fuss and panic at the hospital. Feeling so 'nuts' for lack of a better word. I sure hope this is worth it in the end! The only thing I am certain of is I won't stop trying until I have a healthy babe, or I'm too old to try any longer lol. It's great to have a place like this forum to talk to others in similar situations. If not for hearing others stories I would feel completely alone.


----------



## EarthMama

Just wondering how much sex is necessary to catch the egg? We've been doing it once a day but is that enough? And are there any positions that help? Should I let his man juice sit inside of me for a bit afterward? Sorry for the graphic questions, lol!


----------



## mah0113

EarthMama said:


> Just wondering how much sex is necessary to catch the egg? We've been doing it once a day but is that enough? And are there any positions that help? Should I let his man juice sit inside of me for a bit afterward? Sorry for the graphic questions, lol!

Lol at man juice :)

Dh and u have been doing once a day but fell asleep last night which fertility friend insists is my o day (if temps cont to rise)!!! I think every day is good...the two times I got preg we only had sex once and weren't even trying. I did fall asleep in bed though without getting up till morning


----------



## mowat

The first two times I got pregnant (1 successful, 1 miscarriage) we only managed to DTD once during the fertile period. I think it's all luck really!

Cervix feels really high and soft... Maybe I'll see if we can't bed tonight just in case.


----------



## LucyLake

I just wanted to share because I'm in shock....

After almost 10 years since I became pregnant with our son in September 2003 on our honeymoon, my husband finally, finally, finally came inside tonight without anticipating that a morning after pill would be taken.

New beginnings.

A huge weight finally lifted off my shoulders.

Today's events come 23 years to the day that I was hit by a car biking at age 11... And home for two months from school after the bad concussion that followed.

Now comes the really hard part....hoping for a BFP and a sticky to follow. 

EarthMama, we're also going to dtd everyday, today is day 8 past AF for me and I still had very slight brown spotting yesterday from the Vitex Chaste Berry so I doubt I'm anywhere near ovulation. I'll test tomorrow though. I'm lying in bed immobile to let it trickle in...also I want a boy since I feel I lost a son. So, we went for less missionary style positions :D because the male sperm run faster, but die quicker and need to be launched closer to the egg to get there first. Good luck, praying like hell we can all be bump buddies. 

Love to all <3


----------



## george83

LucyLake said:


> I just wanted to share because I'm in shock....
> 
> After almost 10 years since I became pregnant with our son in September 2003 on our honeymoon, my husband finally, finally, finally came inside tonight without anticipating that a morning after pill would be taken.
> 
> New beginnings.
> 
> A huge weight finally lifted off my shoulders.
> 
> Today's events come 23 years to the day that I was hit by a car biking at age 11... And home for two months from school after the bad concussion that followed.
> 
> Now comes the really hard part....hoping for a BFP and a sticky to follow.
> 
> EarthMama, we're also going to dtd everyday, today is day 8 past AF for me and I still had very slight brown spotting yesterday from the Vitex Chaste Berry so I doubt I'm anywhere near ovulation. I'll test tomorrow though. I'm lying in bed immobile to let it trickle in...also I want a boy since I feel I lost a son. So, we went for less missionary style positions :D because the male sperm run faster, but die quicker and need to be launched closer to the egg to get there first. Good luck, praying like hell we can all be bump buddies.
> 
> Love to all <3

Yay Lucy!!! :happydance::happydance: I'm so so happy you and your oh have worked things out and your going for this! The uncertainty after miscarriage is bad enough without having to face everything that you been through. Hoping for your sticky bfp soon :baby:


----------



## george83

summer2011 said:


> Hi all :)
> I'd like to join if you don't mind. Dr's are convinced mine is ectopic so MTX shot tomorrow :( So nervous and scared about the shot. Have had no symptoms or pain to indicate ectopic so far. 'If' the shot works we're looking at ttc again in Aug or Sept.
> 
> Good luck ladies. Hope to see some sticky :bfp:

Hi sweetie I'm so sorry for your loss, I hope everything goes as smoothly as possible for you, I hate that yet another person is going through a loss :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LucyLake

george83 said:


> LucyLake said:
> 
> 
> I just wanted to share because I'm in shock....
> 
> After almost 10 years since I became pregnant with our son in September 2003 on our honeymoon, my husband finally, finally, finally came inside tonight without anticipating that a morning after pill would be taken.
> 
> New beginnings.
> 
> A huge weight finally lifted off my shoulders.
> 
> Today's events come 23 years to the day that I was hit by a car biking at age 11... And home for two months from school after the bad concussion that followed.
> 
> Now comes the really hard part....hoping for a BFP and a sticky to follow.
> 
> EarthMama, we're also going to dtd everyday, today is day 8 past AF for me and I still had very slight brown spotting yesterday from the Vitex Chaste Berry so I doubt I'm anywhere near ovulation. I'll test tomorrow though. I'm lying in bed immobile to let it trickle in...also I want a boy since I feel I lost a son. So, we went for less missionary style positions :D because the male sperm run faster, but die quicker and need to be launched closer to the egg to get there first. Good luck, praying like hell we can all be bump buddies.
> 
> Love to all <3
> 
> Yay Lucy!!! :happydance::happydance: I'm so so happy you and your oh have worked things out and your going for this! The uncertainty after miscarriage is bad enough without having to face everything that you been through. Hoping for your sticky bfp soon :baby:Click to expand...

Thank you so much George83 <3. Huge, huge boulder sized weight lifted for sure. I downplayed it with hubby, but I'm headed out to grab breakfast before work and let the tears flow freely. I feel like I've finally been validated and we're on the same page. <3 Hope all is going well for you too, the up and down days are the norm now. I'm thinking to go for it and get baby aspirin in case...

:hug: <3


----------



## LucyLake

summer2011 said:


> Hi all :)
> I'd like to join if you don't mind. Dr's are convinced mine is ectopic so MTX shot tomorrow :( So nervous and scared about the shot. Have had no symptoms or pain to indicate ectopic so far. 'If' the shot works we're looking at ttc again in Aug or Sept.
> 
> Good luck ladies. Hope to see some sticky :bfp:

I'm so sorry for your loss and welcome <3


----------



## Kasey84

AF has got me again and now I know I won't get a BFP before my would have been due date. I'm just crushed :(


----------



## Nimyra

Lucy,

I'm so glad that things are turning around! I believe in you! <3


----------



## LucyLake

Nimyra said:


> Lucy,
> 
> I'm so glad that things are turning around! I believe in you! <3

I believe in you too Nimyra <3 I truly wondered if this day would ever come <3

Huge hugs and prayers that this is our month.

Kasey84, I'm so sorry <3


----------



## karenh

For those that have been asking how often should you bed, I have been told by numerous doctors to not do it every day because it depletes the sperm count and it could decrease your chances. BD every other day up to a positive OPK and then BD that day and the day after, then every other day until AF.


----------



## mah0113

I AM GOING TO SCREAM!!!!!

not only do i not get clear positives on opk's but now I started temping to confirm o so I can start the crinone in a timely manner and guess what?! NO CLEAR THERMAL SHIFT EITHER!!!

Does anyone have experience with this?! Anyone in here have low progesterone??? my dr suspects low prog is to blame for my two mc and now I am thinking its def TRUE and that I produce hardly any! please take a look at my chart if you can help :(


----------



## EarthMama

Ok I don't know what's happening but I'm having cramping. It feels like period cramps. I'm on day 14 of my cycle, guess they might be ovulation pains? Only I have never cramped for ovulation before.


----------



## george83

LucyLake said:


> george83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LucyLake said:
> 
> 
> I just wanted to share because I'm in shock....
> 
> After almost 10 years since I became pregnant with our son in September 2003 on our honeymoon, my husband finally, finally, finally came inside tonight without anticipating that a morning after pill would be taken.
> 
> New beginnings.
> 
> A huge weight finally lifted off my shoulders.
> 
> Today's events come 23 years to the day that I was hit by a car biking at age 11... And home for two months from school after the bad concussion that followed.
> 
> Now comes the really hard part....hoping for a BFP and a sticky to follow.
> 
> EarthMama, we're also going to dtd everyday, today is day 8 past AF for me and I still had very slight brown spotting yesterday from the Vitex Chaste Berry so I doubt I'm anywhere near ovulation. I'll test tomorrow though. I'm lying in bed immobile to let it trickle in...also I want a boy since I feel I lost a son. So, we went for less missionary style positions :D because the male sperm run faster, but die quicker and need to be launched closer to the egg to get there first. Good luck, praying like hell we can all be bump buddies.
> 
> Love to all <3
> 
> Yay Lucy!!! :happydance::happydance: I'm so so happy you and your oh have worked things out and your going for this! The uncertainty after miscarriage is bad enough without having to face everything that you been through. Hoping for your sticky bfp soon :baby:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much George83 <3. Huge, huge boulder sized weight lifted for sure. I downplayed it with hubby, but I'm headed out to grab breakfast before work and let the tears flow freely. I feel like I've finally been validated and we're on the same page. <3 Hope all is going well for you too, the up and down days are the norm now. I'm thinking to go for it and get baby aspirin in case...
> 
> :hug: <3Click to expand...

Up and down days have definitely become the norm :cry: and baby aspirin definitely can't help, I've tried lots of little things since my mc that I didn't try before, can still feel af coming though, you'll have to let us know how you get on with it x x


----------



## george83

Kasey84 said:


> AF has got me again and now I know I won't get a BFP before my would have been due date. I'm just crushed :(

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: I'm so sorry sweetie I can only imagine how heart breaking that must have been today. I'm hoping you get your bfp next month :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ladyluck84

Kasey84 said:


> AF has got me again and now I know I won't get a BFP before my would have been due date. I'm just crushed :(

So sorry. The due date is a big count down for me too


----------



## LucyLake

karenh said:


> For those that have been asking how often should you bed, I have been told by numerous doctors to not do it every day because it depletes the sperm count and it could decrease your chances. BD every other day up to a positive OPK and then BD that day and the day after, then every other day until AF.

Not in our case because my husband has a normal sperm count. DTD'ing everyday is preferred in such cases because it gives you more chances that one of many will break through. I got pregnant with my honeymoon son this way after one month straight of trying. We started on the 1st, I o'ed Sept 13, 2003 and we kept going until I got a BFP. I hear you though, where male fertility factor is an issue, you want to smep.


----------



## AwesomeSauce

I am so confused about the conflicting things I am hearing from doctors and reading about metformin and why it might be helpful. I don't have pcos, don't have any symptoms of it other than I have miscarried three times concurrently. I have regular cycles, ovulate regularly, don't have out of balance hormones, etc. I went to a new doc and he wants to put me on metformin. He had me take an insulin resistance test and since it was borderline moderate insulin resistant he is convinced I need metformin. The American diabetes association does not recommend pharmacological treatment for moderate ir. I don't like to put things into my body that could be fixed in a more natural way, but I don't know what to do. I have heard that ir could be the cause of recurrent miscarriage, but most everything I have read has tied ir to pcos, which I don't have. Plus I am nervous to go on a drug that may or may not help, and also has a history of maybe causing more problems. Now I have "moderate insulin resistance" to worry abut on top of recurrent miscarriage. I am not completely against using metformin, but I have heard about some pretty unpleasant side effects and I would rather not if I don't absolutely need it.


----------



## george83

AwesomeSauce said:


> I am so confused about the conflicting things I am hearing from doctors and reading about metformin and why it might be helpful. I don't have pcos, don't have any symptoms of it other than I have miscarried three times concurrently. I have regular cycles, ovulate regularly, don't have out of balance hormones, etc. I went to a new doc and he wants to put me on metformin. He had me take an insulin resistance test and since it was borderline moderate insulin resistant he is convinced I need metformin. The American diabetes association does not recommend pharmacological treatment for moderate ir. I don't like to put things into my body that could be fixed in a more natural way, but I don't know what to do. I have heard that ir could be the cause of recurrent miscarriage, but most everything I have read has tied ir to pcos, which I don't have. Plus I am nervous to go on a drug that may or may not help, and also has a history of maybe causing more problems. Now I have "moderate insulin resistance" to worry abut on top of recurrent miscarriage. I am not completely against using metformin, but I have heard about some pretty unpleasant side effects and I would rather not if I don't absolutely need it.

I'm sorry this all sounds so confusing for you, I'm not really sure what to say but obviously you have to do what feels right for you. Have you looked into more natural ways that you could try instead? They won't hurt to start trying now even if later on you decide you do need the drugs to help you x x


----------



## karenh

LucyLake said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> For those that have been asking how often should you bed, I have been told by numerous doctors to not do it every day because it depletes the sperm count and it could decrease your chances. BD every other day up to a positive OPK and then BD that day and the day after, then every other day until AF.
> 
> Not in our case because my husband has a normal sperm count. DTD'ing everyday is preferred in such cases because it gives you more chances that one of many will break through. I got pregnant with my honeymoon son this way after one month straight of trying. We started on the 1st, I o'ed Sept 13, 2003 and we kept going until I got a BFP. I hear you though, where male fertility factor is an issue, you want to smep.Click to expand...

We don't have male factor infertility. My husband has "rockstart sperm". I have had multiple drs tell me not to bd everyday except for the fews days when ovulating.


----------



## karenh

AwesomeSauce said:


> I am so confused about the conflicting things I am hearing from doctors and reading about metformin and why it might be helpful. I don't have pcos, don't have any symptoms of it other than I have miscarried three times concurrently. I have regular cycles, ovulate regularly, don't have out of balance hormones, etc. I went to a new doc and he wants to put me on metformin. He had me take an insulin resistance test and since it was borderline moderate insulin resistant he is convinced I need metformin. The American diabetes association does not recommend pharmacological treatment for moderate ir. I don't like to put things into my body that could be fixed in a more natural way, but I don't know what to do. I have heard that ir could be the cause of recurrent miscarriage, but most everything I have read has tied ir to pcos, which I don't have. Plus I am nervous to go on a drug that may or may not help, and also has a history of maybe causing more problems. Now I have "moderate insulin resistance" to worry abut on top of recurrent miscarriage. I am not completely against using metformin, but I have heard about some pretty unpleasant side effects and I would rather not if I don't absolutely need it.

You can have ir without having PCOS. It could be a factor in your reaccuring miscarragies. When your fasting insulin levels are high that affects inplantation. Metformin can help your body process the insulin better. There are things in the ovaries (sorry for that technicle term but I can't remember exactly what my dr said a year ago) that regulate and deal with insulin. You might not have ir badly enough that you would need to do anything if you weren't ttc, but since you are and your have had reaccuring miscarriages it would probable help. Of cource you need to do what feels right for you specificly. Good luck. Sorry you are having to deal with this.


----------



## Raggydoll

Kasey84 said:


> AF has got me again and now I know I won't get a BFP before my would have been due date. I'm just crushed :(

:hugs: Kasey84 I'm sorry AF got you. How are you feeling today? x


----------



## Kasey84

Raggydoll said:


> Kasey84 said:
> 
> 
> AF has got me again and now I know I won't get a BFP before my would have been due date. I'm just crushed :(
> 
> :hugs: Kasey84 I'm sorry AF got you. How are you feeling today? xClick to expand...

Thanks <3 I'm trying to come to terms with the fact that I won't have a bfp before my due date. Also trying to stay positive that it'll happen for me sooner rather then later. It's tough though, which I know everyone on here understands! How are you doing?


----------



## Raggydoll

Kasey84 said:


> Raggydoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kasey84 said:
> 
> 
> AF has got me again and now I know I won't get a BFP before my would have been due date. I'm just crushed :(
> 
> :hugs: Kasey84 I'm sorry AF got you. How are you feeling today? xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks <3 I'm trying to come to terms with the fact that I won't have a bfp before my due date. Also trying to stay positive that it'll happen for me sooner rather then later. It's tough though, which I know everyone on here understands! How are you doing?Click to expand...

It's extremely tough. I'd totally expected the first AF to be hard to deal but I'm starting to feel its going to be tougher with each cycle that passes. I've tried so hard not to set a target to be pregnant by. It's impossible not to though. 

I'm on cycle day 14. I'd normally be ovulating but I've not had any positive tests this week. I'm not sure if I've tested at the wrong time or my cycle is going to be erratic. 

I'm glad I have you all to talk too. At least people here don't expect you to have gotten over a loss in a matter of weeks.


----------



## Kasey84

Raggydoll said:


> Kasey84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raggydoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kasey84 said:
> 
> 
> AF has got me again and now I know I won't get a BFP before my would have been due date. I'm just crushed :(
> 
> :hugs: Kasey84 I'm sorry AF got you. How are you feeling today? xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks <3 I'm trying to come to terms with the fact that I won't have a bfp before my due date. Also trying to stay positive that it'll happen for me sooner rather then later. It's tough though, which I know everyone on here understands! How are you doing?Click to expand...
> 
> It's extremely tough. I'd totally expected the first AF to be hard to deal but I'm starting to feel its going to be tougher with each cycle that passes. I've tried so hard not to set a target to be pregnant by. It's impossible not to though.
> 
> I'm on cycle day 14. I'd normally be ovulating but I've not had any positive tests this week. I'm not sure if I've tested at the wrong time or my cycle is going to be erratic.
> 
> I'm glad I have you all to talk too. At least people here don't expect you to have gotten over a loss in a matter of weeks.Click to expand...

I don't know what I'd do either without all you ladies to talk to. It definitely feels like others expect me to be "over it". As if you can ever get over the loss of a baby. 

I'm currently on my 4th AF some the MC and to be honest it's hard every time. I thought I would be pregnant again by now. I try to tell myself that there's no rush and I shouldn't put pressure on OH and I to be pregnant by a certain time, but like you said its alomst impossible. 

I've never used OPK's before, but I have some to use this cycle. My cycles have been a bit irregular since the MC. 

I'm praying we get our rainbows soon <3


----------



## Misscalais

So girls I'm back :cry: ended up having a chemical, testes never got darker and started bleeding today.


----------



## Raggydoll

Misscalais said:


> So girls I'm back :cry: ended up having a chemical, testes never got darker and started bleeding today.

:hugs: Misscalais I'm so sorry. Take care of yourself.


----------



## LucyLake

Misscalais said:


> So girls I'm back :cry: ended up having a chemical, testes never got darker and started bleeding today.

I'm so sorry Misscalais. I was really looking forward to hearing about the next 9 months with you and getting an idea of how it goes after a loss. Prayers that you will be right back to first tri in a few short weeks. <3


----------



## Peacenik

Misscalais said:


> So girls I'm back :cry: ended up having a chemical, testes never got darker and started bleeding today.

I'm so sorry Misscalais. Take care of yourself.:hugs:


----------



## LucyLake

Raggydoll said:


> Kasey84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raggydoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kasey84 said:
> 
> 
> AF has got me again and now I know I won't get a BFP before my would have been due date. I'm just crushed :(
> 
> :hugs: Kasey84 I'm sorry AF got you. How are you feeling today? xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks <3 I'm trying to come to terms with the fact that I won't have a bfp before my due date. Also trying to stay positive that it'll happen for me sooner rather then later. It's tough though, which I know everyone on here understands! How are you doing?Click to expand...
> 
> It's extremely tough. I'd totally expected the first AF to be hard to deal but I'm starting to feel its going to be tougher with each cycle that passes. I've tried so hard not to set a target to be pregnant by. It's impossible not to though.
> 
> I'm on cycle day 14. I'd normally be ovulating but I've not had any positive tests this week. I'm not sure if I've tested at the wrong time or my cycle is going to be erratic.
> 
> I'm glad I have you all to talk too. At least people here don't expect you to have gotten over a loss in a matter of weeks.Click to expand...

Kasey84 and Raggydoll, I'm so sorry that the :witch: greeted you this month. You are on my mind so much this month because I literally hate this game. I got pregnant with my son and my miscarried sweet baby without ever temping or taking an opk. But, if something is wrong, I feel like I need to know what day I'm truly o'ing. I hope you both get your rainbows soon. :dust: This situation is beyond frustrating. I feel really negative because it just seems like all the stories about conceiving even before a first AF are not the norm after all. It just seems like so many of us are waiting. :cry:

I had a temperature surge of 0.50 this morning on day 11...but am still at 96.80 degrees and not over 97. I tested on the OPK, but got only a very faint positive. We'll see what happens. I'm VERY nervous that I'll either not o this month at all or miss the boat because we made love on Day 8 April 30 and Day 10 May 2 around midnight...but last night my husband had an all-nighter with our business with prom upcoming and wasn't home. :cry: I'm hoping that somehow it works out and I'll definitely be DTD'ing like crazy tonight!! SO beyond afraid of missing the short LH surge and subsequent egg release.


----------



## LucyLake

EarthMama said:


> Ok I don't know what's happening but I'm having cramping. It feels like period cramps. I'm on day 14 of my cycle, guess they might be ovulation pains? Only I have never cramped for ovulation before.

I cramped and had issues with my last two ovulation cycles. I also had some minor spotting, but haven't seen it yet this month and I'm on Day 11. That is good news though if you are indeed on day 14 and o'ing, sounds like a VERY normal cycle to me and an increased chance of getting pregnant <3


----------



## Nimyra

Ugh... I had random light period-like bleeding yesterday... on cd 7 after my period stopped several days ago... I'm feeling like this is going to be a weird cycle. 

I haven't started using OPKs yet. I will in a few days.

I've been really stressed... my school is coming to a close and I feel like I need to make some career decisions, but my career decisions are affected by whether or not I think I am likely to have a baby in the next year. I'm trying to stick with flexible options for now, but flexible options don't pay well.


----------



## Kasey84

Misscalais said:


> So girls I'm back :cry: ended up having a chemical, testes never got darker and started bleeding today.

I'm so sorry Hun <3 <3


----------



## GalvanBaby

I am so sorry Misscalais. :hugs:


----------



## Peacenik

LucyLake said:


> EarthMama said:
> 
> 
> Ok I don't know what's happening but I'm having cramping. It feels like period cramps. I'm on day 14 of my cycle, guess they might be ovulation pains? Only I have never cramped for ovulation before.
> 
> I cramped and had issues with my last two ovulation cycles. I also had some minor spotting, but haven't seen it yet this month and I'm on Day 11. That is good news though if you are indeed on day 14 and o'ing, sounds like a VERY normal cycle to me and an increased chance of getting pregnant <3Click to expand...

I've had pretty major cramping during ovulation and odd spotting. I don't usually do OPKs but both cycles since my surgery I had cramping and tested got positive OPKs those two days. This cycle I started AF on Sunday, finished Tues. and have had the tiniest of spotting yesterday and today. Very odd for me so even though I'm on track timing wise - something still seems off. My first cycle was great - no spotting no PMS at all which was great. This one though -spotting and man was I crabby! :yellowcard:


----------



## Kasey84

LucyLake said:


> Raggydoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kasey84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raggydoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kasey84 said:
> 
> 
> AF has got me again and now I know I won't get a BFP before my would have been due date. I'm just crushed :(
> 
> :hugs: Kasey84 I'm sorry AF got you. How are you feeling today? xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks <3 I'm trying to come to terms with the fact that I won't have a bfp before my due date. Also trying to stay positive that it'll happen for me sooner rather then later. It's tough though, which I know everyone on here understands! How are you doing?Click to expand...
> 
> It's extremely tough. I'd totally expected the first AF to be hard to deal but I'm starting to feel its going to be tougher with each cycle that passes. I've tried so hard not to set a target to be pregnant by. It's impossible not to though.
> 
> I'm on cycle day 14. I'd normally be ovulating but I've not had any positive tests this week. I'm not sure if I've tested at the wrong time or my cycle is going to be erratic.
> 
> I'm glad I have you all to talk too. At least people here don't expect you to have gotten over a loss in a matter of weeks.Click to expand...
> 
> Kasey84 and Raggydoll, I'm so sorry that the :witch: greeted you this month. You are on my mind so much this month because I literally hate this game. I got pregnant with my son and my miscarried sweet baby without ever temping or taking an opk. But, if something is wrong, I feel like I need to know what day I'm truly o'ing. I hope you both get your rainbows soon. :dust: This situation is beyond frustrating. I feel really negative because it just seems like all the stories about conceiving even before a first AF are not the norm after all. It just seems like so many of us are waiting. :cry:
> 
> I had a temperature surge of 0.50 this morning on day 11...but am still at 96.80 degrees and not over 97. I tested on the OPK, but got only a very faint positive. We'll see what happens. I'm VERY nervous that I'll either not o this month at all or miss the boat because we made love on Day 8 April 30 and Day 10 May 2 around midnight...but last night my husband had an all-nighter with our business with prom upcoming and wasn't home. :cry: I'm hoping that somehow it works out and I'll definitely be DTD'ing like crazy tonight!! SO beyond afraid of missing the short LH surge and subsequent egg release.Click to expand...

Thanks Lucylake and I hope you get your rainbow soon as we'll <3 I agree with you that it's very frustrating! With each month that passes, I get more and more afraid that it'll never happen for me :( My OH is away for work alot too, so its not always possible to be together when the time is right and i hate missing out on an opportunity to ttc!! It doesn't help either that a ton of my friends are currently pregnant and I have to try to avoid them as much as possible.

I guess we just have to persevere and try to stay positive! I hope this is your month Lucylake!! <3


----------



## george83

Kasey84 said:


> Raggydoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kasey84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raggydoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kasey84 said:
> 
> 
> AF has got me again and now I know I won't get a BFP before my would have been due date. I'm just crushed :(
> 
> :hugs: Kasey84 I'm sorry AF got you. How are you feeling today? xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks <3 I'm trying to come to terms with the fact that I won't have a bfp before my due date. Also trying to stay positive that it'll happen for me sooner rather then later. It's tough though, which I know everyone on here understands! How are you doing?Click to expand...
> 
> It's extremely tough. I'd totally expected the first AF to be hard to deal but I'm starting to feel its going to be tougher with each cycle that passes. I've tried so hard not to set a target to be pregnant by. It's impossible not to though.
> 
> I'm on cycle day 14. I'd normally be ovulating but I've not had any positive tests this week. I'm not sure if I've tested at the wrong time or my cycle is going to be erratic.
> 
> I'm glad I have you all to talk too. At least people here don't expect you to have gotten over a loss in a matter of weeks.Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know what I'd do either without all you ladies to talk to. It definitely feels like others expect me to be "over it". As if you can ever get over the loss of a baby.
> 
> I'm currently on my 4th AF some the MC and to be honest it's hard every time. I thought I would be pregnant again by now. I try to tell myself that there's no rush and I shouldn't put pressure on OH and I to be pregnant by a certain time, but like you said its alomst impossible.
> 
> I've never used OPK's before, but I have some to use this cycle. My cycles have been a bit irregular since the MC.
> 
> I'm praying we get our rainbows soon <3Click to expand...

I'm so sorry kasey I genuinely thought it would be so much easier to fall pregnant all that talk of being more fertile seems like its a load of rubbish. I've used opk's with post my son and my angel and they've been pretty good for me I fell pregnant first cycle with my son and fourth with my angel, I hope they start working for you soon :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## george83

Misscalais said:


> So girls I'm back :cry: ended up having a chemical, testes never got darker and started bleeding today.

:cry::cry::cry::cry: I'm so sorry that's such an unfair thing to have happened, I hope your doing ok, we're all here for you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## george83

LucyLake said:


> Raggydoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kasey84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raggydoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kasey84 said:
> 
> 
> AF has got me again and now I know I won't get a BFP before my would have been due date. I'm just crushed :(
> 
> :hugs: Kasey84 I'm sorry AF got you. How are you feeling today? xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks <3 I'm trying to come to terms with the fact that I won't have a bfp before my due date. Also trying to stay positive that it'll happen for me sooner rather then later. It's tough though, which I know everyone on here understands! How are you doing?Click to expand...
> 
> It's extremely tough. I'd totally expected the first AF to be hard to deal but I'm starting to feel its going to be tougher with each cycle that passes. I've tried so hard not to set a target to be pregnant by. It's impossible not to though.
> 
> I'm on cycle day 14. I'd normally be ovulating but I've not had any positive tests this week. I'm not sure if I've tested at the wrong time or my cycle is going to be erratic.
> 
> I'm glad I have you all to talk too. At least people here don't expect you to have gotten over a loss in a matter of weeks.Click to expand...
> 
> Kasey84 and Raggydoll, I'm so sorry that the :witch: greeted you this month. You are on my mind so much this month because I literally hate this game. I got pregnant with my son and my miscarried sweet baby without ever temping or taking an opk. But, if something is wrong, I feel like I need to know what day I'm truly o'ing. I hope you both get your rainbows soon. :dust: This situation is beyond frustrating. I feel really negative because it just seems like all the stories about conceiving even before a first AF are not the norm after all. It just seems like so many of us are waiting. :cry:
> 
> I had a temperature surge of 0.50 this morning on day 11...but am still at 96.80 degrees and not over 97. I tested on the OPK, but got only a very faint positive. We'll see what happens. I'm VERY nervous that I'll either not o this month at all or miss the boat because we made love on Day 8 April 30 and Day 10 May 2 around midnight...but last night my husband had an all-nighter with our business with prom upcoming and wasn't home. :cry: I'm hoping that somehow it works out and I'll definitely be DTD'ing like crazy tonight!! SO beyond afraid of missing the short LH surge and subsequent egg release.Click to expand...

Lucy I totally relate to everything you've said, in fairness I have used opk's before but only because I'm a total control freak and need to know what my own body is doing but I too am finding it all negative. I manage to pick myself up when I'm busy but as soon as I'm free my mind switches back to babies and what I can do to help myself. I wish we could just go to sleep and wake up pregnant :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## george83

Nimyra said:


> Ugh... I had random light period-like bleeding yesterday... on cd 7 after my period stopped several days ago... I'm feeling like this is going to be a weird cycle.
> 
> I haven't started using OPKs yet. I will in a few days.
> 
> I've been really stressed... my school is coming to a close and I feel like I need to make some career decisions, but my career decisions are affected by whether or not I think I am likely to have a baby in the next year. I'm trying to stick with flexible options for now, but flexible options don't pay well.

I can fully understand your stress levels, I'm a teacher and if I want to look for a new job I need to do it before the end of may and just like you it all depends on any baby, I fear this stress will just lower my chances and make a vicious circle, I hope things work out soon for you :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## AwesomeSauce

It turns out that no matter what stage you miscarry, the first period after is going to be absolute HELL. I am into much pain right now. Not just physical pain, though that is intense, but also reliving the loss emotionally as well.
I am trying to focus on the thought that this just means we are one step closer to trying again.


----------



## george83

AwesomeSauce said:


> It turns out that no matter what stage you miscarry, the first period after is going to be absolute HELL. I am into much pain right now. Not just physical pain, though that is intense, but also reliving the loss emotionally as well.
> I am trying to focus on the thought that this just means we are one step closer to trying again.

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry, I was a mess when I got my first af, I genuinely felt like I was reliving my mc it was horrible, I hope your feel better soon x x


----------



## ladyluck84

AwesomeSauce said:


> Hugs galvanbaby. I get it. I have felt it.
> 
> For me it isn't that I begrudge others their happiness. I don't. Two days ago my sister in law announced another pregnancy. I am happy for her, but her happiness reminds me of my sadness. I don't mean to be sad about other people having happy news. That kind of news is just intimately tied to my own sadness.

I know the feeling but when I hear those words it's gut reaching and brings my own sadness to the surface with the big "why not me? When is it my turn?"


----------



## Kasey84

george83 said:


> LucyLake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raggydoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kasey84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raggydoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kasey84 said:
> 
> 
> AF has got me again and now I know I won't get a BFP before my would have been due date. I'm just crushed :(
> 
> :hugs: Kasey84 I'm sorry AF got you. How are you feeling today? xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks <3 I'm trying to come to terms with the fact that I won't have a bfp before my due date. Also trying to stay positive that it'll happen for me sooner rather then later. It's tough though, which I know everyone on here understands! How are you doing?Click to expand...
> 
> It's extremely tough. I'd totally expected the first AF to be hard to deal but I'm starting to feel its going to be tougher with each cycle that passes. I've tried so hard not to set a target to be pregnant by. It's impossible not to though.
> 
> I'm on cycle day 14. I'd normally be ovulating but I've not had any positive tests this week. I'm not sure if I've tested at the wrong time or my cycle is going to be erratic.
> 
> I'm glad I have you all to talk too. At least people here don't expect you to have gotten over a loss in a matter of weeks.Click to expand...
> 
> Kasey84 and Raggydoll, I'm so sorry that the :witch: greeted you this month. You are on my mind so much this month because I literally hate this game. I got pregnant with my son and my miscarried sweet baby without ever temping or taking an opk. But, if something is wrong, I feel like I need to know what day I'm truly o'ing. I hope you both get your rainbows soon. :dust: This situation is beyond frustrating. I feel really negative because it just seems like all the stories about conceiving even before a first AF are not the norm after all. It just seems like so many of us are waiting. :cry:
> 
> I had a temperature surge of 0.50 this morning on day 11...but am still at 96.80 degrees and not over 97. I tested on the OPK, but got only a very faint positive. We'll see what happens. I'm VERY nervous that I'll either not o this month at all or miss the boat because we made love on Day 8 April 30 and Day 10 May 2 around midnight...but last night my husband had an all-nighter with our business with prom upcoming and wasn't home. :cry: I'm hoping that somehow it works out and I'll definitely be DTD'ing like crazy tonight!! SO beyond afraid of missing the short LH surge and subsequent egg release.Click to expand...
> 
> Lucy I totally relate to everything you've said, in fairness I have used opk's before but only because I'm a total control freak and need to know what my own body is doing but I too am finding it all negative. I manage to pick myself up when I'm busy but as soon as I'm free my mind switches back to babies and what I can do to help myself. I wish we could just go to sleep and wake up pregnant :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I've totally thought the same thing george83! I want to wake up pregnant, or with a baby! Fingers crossed that it happens for us all soon <3


----------



## Kasey84

AwesomeSauce said:


> It turns out that no matter what stage you miscarry, the first period after is going to be absolute HELL. I am into much pain right now. Not just physical pain, though that is intense, but also reliving the loss emotionally as well.
> I am trying to focus on the thought that this just means we are one step closer to trying again.

Ahh Hun, I'm sorry it's so tough. I was a total mess when I got my first AF after MC. I'm on my 4th now and to be honest it's hard and disappointing every month. Hugs <3


----------



## GalvanBaby

I have 3 more days of BCP to go and then I will be waiting for my first AF since my MC. I am so worried and excited about trying again. I am scared of losing another baby, but I am so excited for the thought of actually having another baby. The excitement and desire for another baby is stronger than my fright. I am not sure, btu think AF will be here within a few days of stopping BCP. I have already started cramping.


----------



## AwesomeSauce

Today got a lot better. Honestly I made some big breakthroughs emotionally. I am blessed no matter what happens with TTC. I have three beautiful children and much to be grateful for. I will probably still TTC, and i am sure it will still be difficult at times, but I am finally accepting that even a healthy pregnancy and baby won't fix a broken heart. I am ok with whatever happens in the TTC department.


----------



## Kasey84

My best friend just found out her baby's gender yesterday. I just hate that exciting news like this breaks my heart :( How does everyone deal with this kind of situation?


----------



## george83

Kasey84 said:


> My best friend just found out her baby's gender yesterday. I just hate that exciting news like this breaks my heart :( How does everyone deal with this kind of situation?

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry sweetie fortunately I've not had to deal with anything like this yet, it's just another way that mc manages to ruin everything for us x x x


----------



## Miniegg27

Kasey84 said:


> My best friend just found out her baby's gender yesterday. I just hate that exciting news like this breaks my heart :( How does everyone deal with this kind of situation?

U know how you feel. When I had my MC I had to live with the fact that my friend was to go through something that I was supposed to be going through. She payed for a private gender scan today. She hasn't told me what it is tho.


----------



## Kasey84

Miniegg27 said:


> Kasey84 said:
> 
> 
> My best friend just found out her baby's gender yesterday. I just hate that exciting news like this breaks my heart :( How does everyone deal with this kind of situation?
> 
> U know how you feel. When I had my MC I had to live with the fact that my friend was to go through something that I was supposed to be going through. She payed for a private gender scan today. She hasn't told me what it is tho.Click to expand...

I'm sorry. It sucks doesn't it. Big hugs. <3


----------



## robyn1990

Kasey84 said:


> My best friend just found out her baby's gender yesterday. I just hate that exciting news like this breaks my heart :( How does everyone deal with this kind of situation?

So hard isn't it.
My sister is 29 weeks pregnant and I'm so so jealous. X


----------



## Nimyra

It's so hard... Today I want to my father's house and found that he had also invited a young couple over with a 15 month old and the woman is pregnant with their second. I sure would have appreciated a warning. I wouldn't have come had I known. Now I'm hiding out upstairs trying not to cry.

:(


----------



## Nimyra

And her due date is the date my little one was due. :sob:


----------



## Kasey84

robyn1990 said:


> Kasey84 said:
> 
> 
> My best friend just found out her baby's gender yesterday. I just hate that exciting news like this breaks my heart :( How does everyone deal with this kind of situation?
> 
> So hard isn't it.
> My sister is 29 weeks pregnant and I'm so so jealous. XClick to expand...

Yes it is! Hugs to you. And lots of baby dust <3


----------



## Kasey84

Nimyra said:


> And her due date is the date my little one was due. :sob:

Aww Hun. Big hugs to you. A friend of mine is due the same day I would have been. Thankfully, she does not live close, but i still had to delete her from facebook as I couldn't stand to see her pics and updates. I wish we could all get our rainbows soon! I keep thinking that will ease the pain of the loss. It's hard too when your caught off guard seeing a baby or pregnant woman and unfortunately others don't seem to realize how hard this is :( 

<3 <3


----------



## GalvanBaby

I know how you all feel since I had my mc 3 weeks ago, since then 4 people have announced their pregnancies. The worst part is 3 of the pregnancies were unwanted and 1 is a woman who has abandoned her kids with her mom. Another is her sister who lives with and off of her mom, she doesn't even work and already has 3 kids who her mom supports, to beat it all, she is due the exact same day as I was. The other is my SIL who makes sure everybody knows almost daily that she did not want this pregnancy. She is married and ok financially so she can handle another baby, but didn't want anymore. Her BCP failed. She is due a week before I was.


----------



## george83

Massive hugs to you all ladies, your so brave facing these ladies x x


----------



## AwesomeSauce

Hugs to all. I finally feel like I am getting answers to why I have miscarried repeatedly. There is hope and now that I have a potential explaination I can work hard to fix the problem!


----------



## george83

AwesomeSauce said:


> Hugs to all. I finally feel like I am getting answers to why I have miscarried repeatedly. There is hope and now that I have a potential explaination I can work hard to fix the problem!

That's wonderful news!! You must be so happy fingers crossed it all starts to work out for you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks girls, your support helps a lot.


----------



## Charly28

Hi lovely ladies, 

I m new to these forums.. 

First I just want to pass on my sincere condolences to all of you who have lost precious angels (as I have) all my love, I wish us all BFP's ASAP xx

Quick intro about me for those interested - I am 28, from New Zealand and just lost my wee baby girl in Early April when I was at 20 weeks :( devastating is a massive understatement

I desperately want to concieve again.. And the sooner the better to be honest.. I hate this wait, I hate not knowing when I will ovulate!! (I sound like a control freak I know.. I swear I am not, haha)

I am charting with FF and the charting is helping me learn about my body and about cycles etc.. But the frustrating part is not knowing when I will ovulate (fyi, my specialist has given me the all clear to try again as everything has one so well, so I am thankful for that, waiting longer than I am already would drive me crazy I think)

Does anyone have any insight into 'ovulation after loss'? (I know everyone is different but I am curious about our thoughts, personal experiences, etc)
How long did it take some of you?

Incase anyone would like a nosey at my chart its here: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/43bc43

Any thoughts / insights / opinions would be awesome

My temps seem all over the show :(

I am BD-ing like CRAZY in the hopes that I may be ovulating!! It is fun and my partner is not complaining ;) But it would be great to have an idea of what's going on!!


Anyway, that's me,

Big love to you all once again

Xx


----------



## twinmummy06

Welcome Charly, I'm so sorry for your loss. I lost my daughter at 15 weeks in mid march and am TTC too. Not to get your hopes down or anything (as we are all different) but I found my hcg to drop very slowly after initially falling very quickly. Mu hcg took almost 2 weeks to go from 35 - 12!!
Also my body's out of whack but I'm hoping the signs I'm getting (again!) mean O will finally be approaching - I'm almost 7 weeks post birth and nothing yet :(


----------



## LucyLake

Hi everyone,

I need help!! I'm on Day 13 past AF and was SO sure I had ovulated on Day 11. I had the cramps, the discharge, but it was never TOO dramatic or white and pliable. More like white and kind of gross (could have been husband's sperm as well perhaps). Today, out of nowhere, my temperature went back up, cramps kicked in, boobs are Full and tingly, and I got a positive OPK? 

Does it look positive to you as well?

What is going on in your opinion?

Could I have already o'ed, but show a positive? Also, yesterday and all this week, my tests were negative, though I had the faintest of positives I thought on cycle day 11...but they said there's no such thing as faint positives with these tests?
Could I have o'ed twice this cycle and have the twin possibility even though it's been more than 24 hours between?

I'm waiting and dying for my husband to come home at 9 to BD!!! 

https://i44.tinypic.com/2zya5jd.jpg


----------



## LucyLake

Nimyra, just want to reach across the miles and give you a huge ginormous hug. <3 I hope everything worked out yesterday when and if you talked to your dad and that you had a better day today. Your words helped me so much, I cannot even tell you. Thank you for making me feel confident and empowered. <3 I hope you're doing okay <3 :hug:

Charly28, welcome and I'm sorry for your loss.

TwinMummy06 and Galvan, hope you're both doing well in your journey to TTC <3

George83 and Kasey84, this whole thing is crazy stressful. It's hard to imagine doing this month after month after month. I feel like Elizabeth McGovern and Kevin Bacon in She's Having a Baby. Hugs to both of you <3 :hug:


----------



## Charly28

Twinmummy - Wow, 7 weeks, how frustrating for you :( Well fingers crossed it happens soon for you (both OV and PG) 

I have been getting negative pregnancy tests for a while now.. I have no idea what my hcg levels were/are though - I haven't been told and I haven't had a checkup since 1 week post loss. I have a 6 week check up scheduled soon so I will have to ask then. I hope it's low/back to 0! But who knows?

My temp this morning was 36.67 (celcius) which is a significant jump from my usual temps of late (which have been between 36.10 - 36.40) I can only hope that my temp stays up now, meaning ovulation has occurred!
I hope it's not a tease :( Time will tell.. Not going to get my hopes up just yet


----------



## Charly28

Lucy lake - I haven't gotten into using opk's personally yet (ordered a bunch off the net though which should be here any day) it's looking like a positive though, if not awfully close!! Def BD ASAP  
Goodluck!! Xx


----------



## LucyLake

Thanks Charly28 xoxo <3

Your situation also looks very promising with your temperature going up <3 <3

I'm anxiously awaiting my husband, though we did BD last night at 9. He'll be here at 9, it's prom weekend with our business :cry:


----------



## AwesomeSauce

I am only on cd4 it seems like it should be cd 17 or so. Time goes so slowly when you are waiting.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Lucy, I have never had a double positive during my cycle, but it can happen. I can't really see the pic for some reason. 

I will take my last BCP tonight! :happydance: I think the cyst went away with my HCG levels because I haven't felt any pressure from it since my levels went to 0. I expect AF sometime this week. Tomorrow would be a great day for it to start LOL. As soon as it starts, I am to call me RE to set up an appointment for my baseline ultrasound. I am praying this month is our sticky bean month.

How is everyone doing?


----------



## EarthMama

I'm in the two week wait now. I did all I can do. Pretty excited to test on the 18th of May. :) could test earlier but not gonna. Maybe. Haha

I do have a feeling we did it though. Time will tell but...something feels different. 

Love keeping up with you ladies. Good luck to us all!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Earth Mama, I just saw that you live in Hawaii. How does it feel to live in paradise? I so envy you. LOL


----------



## twinmummy06

Never used OPK's before - is this a positive ladies? Sorry for the crappy iPhone pic!

https://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz353/twinmummy06/image_zpsaa712818.jpg


----------



## Kasey84

AwesomeSauce said:


> Hugs to all. I finally feel like I am getting answers to why I have miscarried repeatedly. There is hope and now that I have a potential explaination I can work hard to fix the problem!

That's wonderful news! It's a step in the right direction. I hope this helps you on your way to having a rainbow baby in your arms very soon <3


----------



## AwesomeSauce

Twinmummy it looks positive to me!


----------



## george83

Charly28 said:


> Hi lovely ladies,
> 
> I m new to these forums..
> 
> First I just want to pass on my sincere condolences to all of you who have lost precious angels (as I have) all my love, I wish us all BFP's ASAP xx
> 
> Quick intro about me for those interested - I am 28, from New Zealand and just lost my wee baby girl in Early April when I was at 20 weeks :( devastating is a massive understatement
> 
> I desperately want to concieve again.. And the sooner the better to be honest.. I hate this wait, I hate not knowing when I will ovulate!! (I sound like a control freak I know.. I swear I am not, haha)
> 
> I am charting with FF and the charting is helping me learn about my body and about cycles etc.. But the frustrating part is not knowing when I will ovulate (fyi, my specialist has given me the all clear to try again as everything has one so well, so I am thankful for that, waiting longer than I am already would drive me crazy I think)
> 
> Does anyone have any insight into 'ovulation after loss'? (I know everyone is different but I am curious about our thoughts, personal experiences, etc)
> How long did it take some of you?
> 
> Incase anyone would like a nosey at my chart its here: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/43bc43
> 
> Any thoughts / insights / opinions would be awesome
> 
> My temps seem all over the show :(
> 
> I am BD-ing like CRAZY in the hopes that I may be ovulating!! It is fun and my partner is not complaining ;) But it would be great to have an idea of what's going on!!
> 
> 
> Anyway, that's me,
> 
> Big love to you all once again
> 
> Xx

Hi charley I'm so sorry to hear about your loss, getting to 20 weeks must have heartbreaking, I hope your doing ok and you get some positive news soon :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

After my mc it took about 2 or 3weeks for my tests to turn negative and I'm pretty sure I ovulated 2weeks after that, I was only 9 weeks when I mc though x x


----------



## george83

LucyLake said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I need help!! I'm on Day 13 past AF and was SO sure I had ovulated on Day 11. I had the cramps, the discharge, but it was never TOO dramatic or white and pliable. More like white and kind of gross (could have been husband's sperm as well perhaps). Today, out of nowhere, my temperature went back up, cramps kicked in, boobs are Full and tingly, and I got a positive OPK?
> 
> Does it look positive to you as well?
> 
> What is going on in your opinion?
> 
> Could I have already o'ed, but show a positive? Also, yesterday and all this week, my tests were negative, though I had the faintest of positives I thought on cycle day 11...but they said there's no such thing as faint positives with these tests?
> Could I have o'ed twice this cycle and have the twin possibility even though it's been more than 24 hours between?
> 
> I'm waiting and dying for my husband to come home at 9 to BD!!!
> 
> https://i44.tinypic.com/2zya5jd.jpg

Hi Lucy I'm guessing you could have I'd twice - I'm sure you know that sometimes our body will get ready to ovulate but then something stops it and you go on to ovulate a couple of days later, I'd say as long as you dtd around the time of both you've probably got the best chance!! x x


----------



## george83

AwesomeSauce said:


> I am only on cd4 it seems like it should be cd 17 or so. Time goes so slowly when you are waiting.

Too true!!! I've never known time to drag so much as this damn 2ww!


----------



## Miniegg27

Could you be pregnant Lucy?? OPK'S can pick up the pregnancy hormone too. It happened to me. Keep testing and if you continue to get a line it may be your BFP. If it goes away after a few days you may have ovulated twice.


----------



## twinmummy06

Still the same this arvo. Fingers crossed this is the real deal :)


----------



## george83

EarthMama said:


> I'm in the two week wait now. I did all I can do. Pretty excited to test on the 18th of May. :) could test earlier but not gonna. Maybe. Haha
> 
> I do have a feeling we did it though. Time will tell but...something feels different.
> 
> Love keeping up with you ladies. Good luck to us all!!

Good luck!! The 18th seems so long away, hoping you've got plenty to keep you busy!! x x


----------



## george83

twinmummy06 said:


> Never used OPK's before - is this a positive ladies? Sorry for the crappy iPhone pic!
> 
> https://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz353/twinmummy06/image_zpsaa712818.jpg

Looks good to me, fingers crossed!! x x


----------



## george83

Miniegg27 said:


> Could you be pregnant Lucy?? OPK'S can pick up the pregnancy hormone too. It happened to me. Keep testing and if you continue to get a line it may be your BFP. If it goes away after a few days you may have ovulated twice.

How are you doing miniegg after your scan? Are you beginning to relax and believe it? x x


----------



## Miniegg27

George if its the same colour or darker than the control line it's positive! Those are the ones I use!! I felt on top of the world after my scan but since that evening I've been having light brown discharge. It's eased off over the last few days but I'm going back to EPAU in the morning for a scan. I'm pertrified.


----------



## george83

Miniegg27 said:


> George if its the same colour or darker than the control line it's positive! Those are the ones I use!! I felt on top of the world after my scan but since that evening I've been having light brown discharge. It's eased off over the last few days but I'm going back to EPAU in the morning for a scan. I'm pertrified.

Oh no I'm so so sorry it's not bring straight forward, I'm sure you've heard no end of times that brown is good though, I'll be keeping everything crossed that it goes well :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Miniegg27

Thank you hun! I'm just praying everything is ok especially after such a positive scan last Wednesday.


----------



## george83

I'm sure everything will be, it's just so scary after last time :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Raggydoll

Hi Charly, I'm sorry for your loss. Welcome to the group. I hope you get your rainbow very soon. :hugs:

Lucylake and twin mummy, looks like you both had a positive OPK. 

Good luck to everyone in the 2ww. I think I'm there now. I finally got a positive OPK on Friday. 

Mini egg, I'm sorry about the discharge. Pregnancy must be a lot harder after a loss. Good luck with your scan. :hugs:


----------



## LucyLake

Raggydoll, I stood up and cheered when I read about your positive opk! I'm so hopeful this is our month and it sounds like our due dates will be very similar if it is! <3. I'm also really grateful because it looks like with my positive opk, I o'ed more like day 13, a bit more normal. It's all because of the Vitex Chaste Berry since I spotted day 7 and 8 after AF which has NEVER happened, my limit is day 6 :happydance: thank you SO much!! :hug:

Miniegg27, I know this must be really scary <3. I've always believed though that many if not all of us will spot with our rainbow...it's almost a normal symptom to me now. I know it's terrifying, but the fact that you had a hb is such a positive. You're 90% likely to carry that sweet baby to term. I know so many of us never saw a heartbeat. Good luck and thanks for all your help <3

How are you doing lately George83? Thanks for your kind words and help <3

Good luck GalvanBaby, I'm sure your AF is not far off and that's awesome you got to 0! <3

TwinMummy06, so hoping we can be bump buddies!! Looks like a nice positive!! <3

EarthMama...so excited for you!! I'm also holding out to test as long as possible! Thinking maybe May 21 if I can hold out. <3

Husband and I DTD all but day 9 starting day 8. He came home last night and I practically ripped off his clothes! I'm a little cray cray with this whole opk/charting thing. Trying to just believe it was enough and we'll bd tonight and then slowly move to smep. My temp is still high this morning, but I'm trying not to have huge expectations.


----------



## LucyLake

Lovely ladies waiting to test or pregnant with rainbows:

Are you being really proactive and already asking your OB about progesterone, baby aspirin, early hgc level testing and scans...just in case?

I feel like I want to be proactive just in case we got lucky, but don't know how far to go.


----------



## Kasey84

Charly28, welcome and I'm so sorry for your loss Hun. I had a MMC at 14 weeks in December. Devastating is definitely a massive understatement! Big hugs to you <3 I hope you find this group to be as comforting and supportive as I have. I wish you all the best as you start your ttc journey again. Sending you lots of baby dust <3 

GalvanBaby, I hope your AF arrives soon so you can start ttc! Lots of baby dust to you as we'll <3 

Miniegg27, I hope your scan goes well. I'm sending lots of positive thoughts your way <3 <3 

Good Luck to all those in the TWW!! I hope this is your month for a BFP <3 

LucyLake, when I get my BFP, I will be seeing my GP straight away and requesting an early scan! Your OPK looked positive. I'm so excited for you and hope you get a BFP <3


----------



## karenh

Misscalais: So sorry for your loss and that you are back again. 

Awesomesauce: I totally agree, the first period after mc is horrible. So sorry you are having a hard time. Hopefully you can get your sticky bfp soon. I am glad that you are finding a good place to be emotionally.

GalvanBaby: I am glad you are getting ready to ttc again. Are you doing another round of injectables?

Nimyra: Sorry your Dad blindsided you like that. A warning really would have been nice.

Charly28: I am so sorry for your loss. I hope you are able to get your rainbow baby soon.

LucyLake: There isnt such a thing as a faint positive OPK. In order for it to be positive the test line has to be as dark as or darker than the control line. I would recommend getting the clear blue digital tests. There is no question as to a negative or positive. It takes so much of the stress out of it.

Earthmama: Good luck in your tww. I hope this is it for you.

Raggydoll: Good luck in your tww as well. When do you test?

AFM: I got my positive OPK early Thursday morning. I have my ultrasound 3 pm that afternoon and a blood LH done. I have a beautiful 22mm follicle and confirmed positive LH. My iui was Friday morning at 1015. Now just trying not so get my hopes up too high and bide my time until my BHCG on the 15th.


----------



## george83

Good luck today miniegg hoping everything's ok for you x x


----------



## Miniegg27

Bless you! Thanks hun! Will let you know how it goes!! Think positive thoughts girls!! X


----------



## AwesomeSauce

I am hoping all of you get the sticky bfp's you seek very very soon. Hugs to all.


----------



## twinmummy06

So I ended up with a hysteroscopy and curette today and they got rid of the 5 cent size piece that's been causing me dramas. So I hold almost no chance for this cycle if I did in fact O. Of course these things all had to fall into place at the exact same time :grr:


----------



## Miniegg27

Hey lovely ladies. All was fine at the scan today! I cannot tell you the relief I felt when I saw that little heart fluttering! It's measuring spot on what it should do and we even saw it moving about! Thank you for such wonderful support! Sending you all bucket loads of baby dust!!
X


----------



## Kasey84

Miniegg27 said:


> Hey lovely ladies. All was fine at the scan today! I cannot tell you the relief I felt when I saw that little heart fluttering! It's measuring spot on what it should do and we even saw it moving about! Thank you for such wonderful support! Sending you all bucket loads of baby dust!!
> X

Oh Miniegg27 I'm so glad for you!! That must have been amazing! Thanks for the baby dust ;) I hope the rest of us can join you soon <3


----------



## Peacenik

Miniegg27 said:


> Hey lovely ladies. All was fine at the scan today! I cannot tell you the relief I felt when I saw that little heart fluttering! It's measuring spot on what it should do and we even saw it moving about! Thank you for such wonderful support! Sending you all bucket loads of baby dust!!
> X

Yay! Congrats - that is such good news!:happydance:


----------



## george83

Yay miniegg congratulations!!! I'm so pleased it went well must be such a wonderful relief :happydance::happydance::happydance:

And seems as though its a day for good news just thought I'd share that i got my bfp this morning so I'm now sending buckets of baby dust over all of you ladies, hoping the good news is spreading x x x x


----------



## george83

twinmummy06 said:


> So I ended up with a hysteroscopy and curette today and they got rid of the 5 cent size piece that's been causing me dramas. So I hold almost no chance for this cycle if I did in fact O. Of course these things all had to fall into place at the exact same time :grr:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm sorry that it means this cycle is out but at least it all sounds like a step in the right direction, fingers crossed the next cycle is the one for you x x


----------



## Miniegg27

george83 said:


> Yay miniegg congratulations!!! I'm so pleased it went well must be such a wonderful relief :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> And seems as though its a day for good news just thought I'd share that i got my bfp this morning so I'm now sending buckets of baby dust over all of you ladies, hoping the good news is spreading x x x x

Yay!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!! XXX


----------



## Kasey84

george83 said:


> Yay miniegg congratulations!!! I'm so pleased it went well must be such a wonderful relief :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> And seems as though its a day for good news just thought I'd share that i got my bfp this morning so I'm now sending buckets of baby dust over all of you ladies, hoping the good news is spreading x x x x

Congrats george83!!! I'm so happy for you :) I'm loving the good news, it makes me feel hopeful <3 Maybe this the start of a trend!


----------



## LucyLake

George83, I teared up with joy here at work reading this! Omg congratulations! You've been such a huge support to me and this is so well deserved <3. I really can't tell you how excited I was to read this, you made me believe again. <3 :hug: 

Miniegg, yay!!! I'm so glad baby is looking perfect!! <3

You guys are making me smile, love it


----------



## GalvanBaby

That is wonderful miniegg!! :happydance:

George83 a huge massive congratulations!! :happydance:

I am still waiting on AF, it has only been 2 days since I stopped BCP, but I am very impatient today!


----------



## george83

Thanks ladies I'm hoping its the start of a positive trend too. I'm sure it's normal but at the minute I can't enjoy it and I feel like I'm just waiting to mc again, I haven't even told my husband yet because once I tell him it's real and if its real then I can lose it again :cry::cry: I want to be as naive as I was when I fell pregnant with my son x x


----------



## twinmummy06

Miniegg woohoo for a great scan!
George - Congratulations!!!


----------



## AwesomeSauce

Congratulations George! This is going to be it for you! Sticky baby dust.

I am having so many mixed feelings. I am terrified of conceiving again. Terrified of being sick, terrified of not being sick, terrified of more heartbreak. How do you handle feelings And fears like these?


----------



## LucyLake

george83 said:


> Thanks ladies I'm hoping its the start of a positive trend too. I'm sure it's normal but at the minute I can't enjoy it and I feel like I'm just waiting to mc again, I haven't even told my husband yet because once I tell him it's real and if its real then I can lose it again :cry::cry: I want to be as naive as I was when I fell pregnant with my son x x

Massive hugs George83. If and when I fall pregnant, I plan to truly enjoy it. It will be my last baby irregardless of gender. But, I have the feeling that I too will have the same worries you're experiencing today. Embrace this though, I truly believe you've got this!! <3 

How were your symptoms over the last 2 weeks? Better than the ones with the MC? Probably so!!! <3 <3 Huge hugs and I know your husband will be over the moon <3 :hug:


----------



## LucyLake

AwesomeSauce said:


> Congratulations George! This is going to be it for you! Sticky baby dust.
> 
> I am having so many mixed feelings. I am terrified of conceiving again. Terrified of being sick, terrified of not being sick, terrified of more heartbreak. How do you handle feelings And fears like these?

I'm went through the same thing AwesomeSauce. My personal experience is that I'm really excited about TTC again, but those first two months post-MC, I was Terrified!! I'm taking it one minute at a time, but I plan to enjoy it come what may. Whatever happens will happen and I'm completely expecting to spot if I ever fall pregnant with a rainbow. But, I DO plan to enjoy every fleeting minute because it will be my last pregnancy if it sticks. <3 Hugs as you make your way down the winding road. I promise it will get better and I just know in my heart that this time next year, SO many of the people here will have cute baby bumps and Scans to show off replacing the sadness. That is what I see when I search old threads. 

My fear is more realizing if and when I fall just how much I wanted it to be my October 2 baby and not being willing to let myself love this new and amazing little human. I'm afraid that it will hit me that TTC again was merely an outlet to distract myself from my grief. <3


----------



## AwesomeSauce

LucyLake said:


> I'm afraid that it will hit me that TTC again was merely an outlet to distract myself from my grief. <3

this happened for me. After my second miscarriage I was so obsessed about falling pregnant again. I thought about it nonstop, ad then I did get pregnant again. That came with a whole other ball of emotions, and when I miscarried yet again I finally came to terms with the fact that I had to finish grieving because another pregnancy did not and never would have healed my heart. It was then that I finally found peace with my life again. At this point I do not intend to protect against pregnancy, but I am not obsessing about it anymore either. I am willing to let go and let God work His will in my family.

I am still afraid of that bfp though, because I know how slowly time will 
pass before I hold a healthy strong baby in my arms, and all of the fears that accompany that time are sure to be very difficult to deal with.


----------



## mowat

Hi ladies. I was away for the weekend and I seem to have missed lots of good news! So exciting!

Just wondering how many of you ovulated the first cycle after miscarriage? Can't tell what's going on with my temps, and of course, while I was away I didn't temp or take an opk. Hmmm.


----------



## george83

LucyLake said:


> george83 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies I'm hoping its the start of a positive trend too. I'm sure it's normal but at the minute I can't enjoy it and I feel like I'm just waiting to mc again, I haven't even told my husband yet because once I tell him it's real and if its real then I can lose it again :cry::cry: I want to be as naive as I was when I fell pregnant with my son x x
> 
> Massive hugs George83. If and when I fall pregnant, I plan to truly enjoy it. It will be my last baby irregardless of gender. But, I have the feeling that I too will have the same worries you're experiencing today. Embrace this though, I truly believe you've got this!! <3
> 
> How were your symptoms over the last 2 weeks? Better than the ones with the MC? Probably so!!! <3 <3 Huge hugs and I know your husband will be over the moon <3 :hug:Click to expand...

My symptoms were non existent in the 2ww, I half expected af at the end of last week but didn't really know what my cycle was and since then I've been really tired, feeling sick on and off but different times everyday and my bb's are all veiny and sore. 

Thank you again, I really wish everybody gets their own bfp soon :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Peacenik

george83 said:


> Yay miniegg congratulations!!! I'm so pleased it went well must be such a wonderful relief :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> And seems as though its a day for good news just thought I'd share that i got my bfp this morning so I'm now sending buckets of baby dust over all of you ladies, hoping the good news is spreading x x x x

Congrats!!!!:happydance:


----------



## karenh

Miniegg: I am glad your appointment went well and you little one is still growing.

george83: Congratulations!

AFM: Is this TWW as torturous for anyone else? This is my first tww after my ectopic and it is killing me. I haven't really been bothered by my tww before, but this one is dragging like never before. I want to symptom spot, and test, and just know, but it is WAY too early. I am only 5dpo. Ugh!:wacko:


----------



## AwesomeSauce

The 2ww is always super hard for me. About 5dpo I start wanting to pee on something lol.


----------



## karenh

How do you cope?


----------



## george83

I always test really early like 4 or 5 dpo when I know it's going to be a bfn but get so addicted i cant help it and then when it gets closer to 10dpo I start to bottle it and hate seeing that bfn


----------



## AwesomeSauce

Um..cope? Walmart sells tests for .88...I just pee on the test anyway starting at about 8 dpo. I also use opk's until I get a positive which helps to alleviate my need to pee on something early...kinda.

This month will be different for me though I think. I feel a lot more peace and willingness to let it go now. It is an amazing thing to not be obsessing constantly about TTC. I did buy a cb easy fertility monitor and I am using it, but I stopped temping and stressing about it all.


----------



## EarthMama

well, I'm here in the two week wait just twiddling my thumbs...how is everyone feeling? Any symptoms? I have had one symptom that makes me really think this might be my month. I'm still breastfeeding my son and in the past few days my nipple's have been intolerably sensitive. My skin just crawls when he nurses, which is sort of what it was like with my last pregnancy. 

Besides that I have had a noticeably increased appetite, along with little feelings of nausea here and there. 

I told myself I wouldn't symptom spot but seems to be happening anyway. Anyone else notice anything?


----------



## karenh

I honestly think it is all in my head and probably related to other things going on in my life, but I have and increased appetite, I have been irritable, nauseous at times, but not a whole lot, and exhausted. POAS last night (5dpo so WAY too early to see a BFP) so of course it was negative. It did make me feel better though, like I was just waiting until I could and I did so now I am OK.


----------



## Nimyra

congrats George83! I'm so glad to hear your news. Keep us posted. xoxo


----------



## AwesomeSauce

I am only on cd 7. I thought today I might have finally finished p that first Af post mc..lout after my workout I spotted again. Blah.
I am guessing I won't ovulate for at least a week and a half, but a girl can hope for sooner right lol.


----------



## GalvanBaby

I am still waiting on AF to show so we can get started with this cycle. I went to a new RE today. He wants us to do IUI this month with Gonal F and Menopur. Hopefully, AF will hurry up so we can get this show on the road. LOL


----------



## ticklemonster

Hi could I please join this group. Just had my erpc yesterday. I had a blighted ovum. I should have been 12 weeks today but lil bean never quite made it to 6 weeks :-( Hopefully we will start trying June/July.


----------



## Kasey84

ticklemonster said:


> Hi could I please join this group. Just had my erpc yesterday. I had a blighted ovum. I should have been 12 weeks today but lil bean never quite made it to 6 weeks :-( Hopefully we will start trying June/July.

Welcome ticklemonster and sorry for your loss Hun. I also had a blighted ovum and found out on my first scan at 14 weeks. This thread is wonderfully supportive. Best of luck when your ready to ttc...sending you lots of baby dust!


----------



## Nimyra

I'm cd 15 today and still waiting for my LH surge... looks like I'm going to have a long cycle this month.


----------



## karenh

ticklemonster said:


> Hi could I please join this group. Just had my erpc yesterday. I had a blighted ovum. I should have been 12 weeks today but lil bean never quite made it to 6 weeks :-( Hopefully we will start trying June/July.

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Peacenik

ticklemonster said:


> Hi could I please join this group. Just had my erpc yesterday. I had a blighted ovum. I should have been 12 weeks today but lil bean never quite made it to 6 weeks :-( Hopefully we will start trying June/July.

Tickle, sorry for your loss and welcome to the group.


----------



## AwesomeSauce

I am so sorry tickle.


----------



## george83

ticklemonster said:


> Hi could I please join this group. Just had my erpc yesterday. I had a blighted ovum. I should have been 12 weeks today but lil bean never quite made it to 6 weeks :-( Hopefully we will start trying June/July.

:hugs::hugs: :hugs: so so sorry for your loss but welcome to the group x x


----------



## Miniegg27

ticklemonster said:


> Hi could I please join this group. Just had my erpc yesterday. I had a blighted ovum. I should have been 12 weeks today but lil bean never quite made it to 6 weeks :-( Hopefully we will start trying June/July.

Sorry for your loss. Welcome to the group, you're in the right place!!


----------



## karenh

How early do you ladies start feeling pregnancy symptoms?


----------



## AwesomeSauce

It has depended onthe pregnancy. With my first I had really sore boobs, but no other symptoms until after my missed Af. With my second I had zero symptoms until about six weeks and then I thought I was going to die for five months. I was soooo sick. With my third I had massive heartburn around the time of my missed Af, which is what triggered me to test. It was a shock to be pregnant with her. Each of my three miscarriage pregnancies though, I have not had any symptoms what so ever until seven or eight weeks.


----------



## ticklemonster

Is it normal to stop bleeding 2 days after a d and c? Also when will my af return? X x


----------



## Miniegg27

I bleed fresh blood for 2 days after my d&c but then spotted for a few weeks.


----------



## EarthMama

Well I've decided to take a pregnancy test today. I'm having more symptoms (emotional moods/irritability, queasiness, headache) and I think I just want to know. I'm 5 days away from AF so don't know if I'll get a confirmation even if I am, but really wanna test, lol.


----------



## mowat

Good luck Earth Mama!


----------



## AwesomeSauce

I hope you get bfp earthmama!

I am suddenly struggling through this mother's day weekend. Cry


----------



## twinmummy06

Good luck EarthMama!

Ticklemonster - I think everyone varies. My first D and C I bled on and off for like 3 weeks, but it was never that heavy (before the D and C was a different story lol). After my most recent D and C, I bled heavy for like 10 days, passed some clots and then it went to lighter on/off bleeding for another 5-6 weeks. But I found out I had a small piece retained. It took my body 4/5 weeks to ovulate the first time, and I'm pretty sure I just ovulated at 7 weeks this time.


----------



## Peacenik

AwesomeSauce said:


> I hope you get bfp earthmama!
> 
> I am suddenly struggling through this mother's day weekend. Cry

Good luck Earthmama!

And Awesome, me too. It's like it came out of nowhere and hit me like a ton of bricks. I've been miserable today and just dreading tomorrow soooo much - which isn't fair to my mom or grandmother, but I think I'm going to just stay home and try to avoid any reminders of the day.:cry:


----------



## george83

Good luck earth mama keep us posted!!


----------



## george83

Massive hugs for all you ladies struggling with Mother's Day, we had ours a couple of months ago and it's horrible :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ticklemonster

Good luck earthmama. Thinking of all you lovely ladies this Mother's Day. It's a tough time but we can get through it x x x


----------



## Kasey84

Happy Mother's Day to all you lovely ladies. Whether our babies are here with us or angels in heaven, we are mothers nonetheless. I wanted to share this lovely poem. <3 

Happy Mothers Day to you,
and may peace fill your heart
as you and your sweet baby spend
this mothers day apart.

My thoughts and prayers are with you 
on this Mothers Day
for you have seen your hopes and dreams 
softly slip away.

Happy Mothers Day to you
you deserve nothing less
for you have borne the burden
of loss and emptiness.

You have earned the right to roses
or daisies in chubby hands
but all I can offer to you
is a friend who understands.

There's so much pain and sorrow
when things turn out this way
but we share a special bond
on this special day.

So Happy Mothers Day, my friend
may it bring some joy to you
for you have loved that special way
that only mothers do.


----------



## Raggydoll

Thinking of all of you on Mother's Day. :flower:

Quite a bit to catch up on.

Miniegg I'm so glad your scan went well. I hope the spotting has stopped so you can enjoy your pregnancy. 

George83 congratulations on your :bfp: I love all these positive updates. 

Trickle monster. Welcome to the group. I'm really sorry for your loss. How are you doing today? 

Earthmama, good luck with your test. 

Kasey84, that's a beautiful poem. Thanks for sharing it. 

Awesome sauce and peacenik, massive hugs. :hugs: I hope today has been easy on you. It's incredibly hard to hit a low point especially after you've had good days. 

Lucylake, how are you getting on? Are you not so patently waiting out the TWW like me?

Sorry if I've missed anyone. X


----------



## ticklemonster

Raggydoll. I'm ok, keep having little bouts of feeling down, just trying to spend every little minute with my little boy as he keeps me smiling. I still keep thinking why me, which I suppose everyone goes through. I do want to try again soon but I'm petrified its going to keep happening now. I don't know whether to book in and speak with my dr? 

How are you? Xx


----------



## Miniegg27

Thanks raggydoll! I haven't had any spotting for the last 2 days so keeping everything crossed that its over and everything with my little miniegg is still ok! How are you doing?


----------



## AwesomeSauce

I think I am pregnant.


How is it possible to have had a period and be pregnant?


At the end of march, when I miscarried yet again, I bled for a couple of weeks and then stopped. I took cheap Walmart pregnancy tests until they were negative, and then I took frer tests until they were negative. About a week and a few days after they went negative bbt and ff indicated I ovulatd. I did have sex around that time but I am not certain of the date. I had come to peace with waiting to try hard to conceive until the end of summer and had determined that I would just embrace the upcoming months. I was at peace for the first time in a year. Ten days after ff I dictated ovulation my period came. It felt like a normal first period after loss. I bled pretty hard for four days and light for another day. I then continued to spot. I thout it had ended yesterday, but this afternoon i still had some pink spotting. This morning I took my bbt and was Really confused as to why it might be high. I took a Walmart pregnancy test and it was positive. How is that even possible? I am certain I am pregnant. I have since taken two more tests, another Walmart $.88 and a cb easy digital. Both are positive. The lines on the Walmart tests are dark enou to be seen from across the room.
I don't have any symptoms. How is it possible to be pregnant and have a heavy period?

Can hcg rise after it went negative after a miscarriage?

I am trying to prepare myself for another miscarriage, but I am having a hard time pushing down the excitement that seems to want to take me over.


----------



## george83

Wow awesomesauce!! I really hope it is a true positive!! I've read stories where people didn't know they were pregnant and went on to have normal periods for months after so yes it is possible although I don't know the reasons or explanations behind it. Can you get a doctors appointment to find out for sure? x x


----------



## AwesomeSauce

I am going to try to get in to see a dr. in the morning.


----------



## karenh

Good luck awesome sauce!

I tested yesterday, 9dpo and BFN. Glaringly so. Oh well.


----------



## AwesomeSauce

Sad face karen


----------



## Kasey84

karenh said:


> Good luck awesome sauce!
> 
> I tested yesterday, 9dpo and BFN. Glaringly so. Oh well.

So sorry Karen <3


----------



## Peacenik

Awesome: EEEEEEEEEK! 

Karen: Hang in there and give it a few more days. Good luck!


----------



## EarthMama

I am confused. I took two tests, one was bfn, and one had a faint bfp. I was so crushed when I saw the bfn. :( had a good cry. ) I was so sure I was. That's when I took the second test and got the faint line. 

I don't know what to do now except wait for my period. Or not. It should be here in 4 days.


----------



## Peacenik

EarthMama said:


> I am confused. I took two tests, one was bfn, and one had a faint bfp. I was so crushed when I saw the bfn. :( had a good cry. ) I was so sure I was. That's when I took the second test and got the faint line.
> 
> I don't know what to do now except wait for my period. Or not. It should be here in 4 days.

Ugggg that sucks. Hang in there - I'm sending good vibes your way.


----------



## karenh

EarthMama said:


> I am confused. I took two tests, one was bfn, and one had a faint bfp. I was so crushed when I saw the bfn. :( had a good cry. ) I was so sure I was. That's when I took the second test and got the faint line.
> 
> I don't know what to do now except wait for my period. Or not. It should be here in 4 days.

That is so frustrating. Were they the same brand? If not it is possible that they have different minimum levels of HCG that the detect. Also, it could depend on the concentration in your urine. Hang in there, you are not out yet. This could be it!


----------



## george83

EarthMama said:


> I am confused. I took two tests, one was bfn, and one had a faint bfp. I was so crushed when I saw the bfn. :( had a good cry. ) I was so sure I was. That's when I took the second test and got the faint line.
> 
> I don't know what to do now except wait for my period. Or not. It should be here in 4 days.

Was the line within the time limit and on a decent test? If so you know that it's almost certain to be a real positive, 4 days early is also pretty early so maybe that's why it was so faint, can you hold out for another couple of days and retest? Fingers crossed for you though! x x


----------



## george83

karenh said:


> Good luck awesome sauce!
> 
> I tested yesterday, 9dpo and BFN. Glaringly so. Oh well.

Karen keep positive 9dpo is still early I wouldn't say your out yet, can you wait another couple of days to test again? x x


----------



## karenh

I am going to try an wait until wednesday to test again. I have my beta that day. I just tested becuase it would have been awesome to get a BFP on my birthday/ mother's day.


----------



## george83

karenh said:


> I am going to try an wait until wednesday to test again. I have my beta that day. I just tested becuase it would have been awesome to get a BFP on my birthday/ mother's day.

Happy birthday!!!


----------



## mowat

Wow Awesome, really hoping this is it for you!

Sorry Karen---still hoping for you.

Temperature is starting to drop so I'm really hoping AF arrives soon. Never thought I'd say that!


----------



## AwesomeSauce

Well, my uterus is empty. Completely empty. I didn't know false positives were possible, but I guess they are. Maybe this has just been an insane and emotional couple of days because of a weird hormonal fluke. Maybe I really did have a period twelve days ago and the bfp's were all false. I will know more tomorrow.


----------



## Peacenik

AwesomeSauce said:


> Well, my uterus is empty. Completely empty. I didn't know false positives were possible, but I guess they are. Maybe this has just been an insane and emotional couple of days because of a weird hormonal fluke. Maybe I really did have a period twelve days ago and the bfp's were all false. I will know more tomorrow.

I'm so sorry Awesome. Did they check your levels?


----------



## LucyLake

karenh said:


> I am going to try an wait until wednesday to test again. I have my beta that day. I just tested becuase it would have been awesome to get a BFP on my birthday/ mother's day.

Hope you had a great birthday Karen and that you get your :bfp: this week <3


----------



## twinmummy06

So sorry Awesome - I hope you find out more tomorrow :hugs:

Karen - your not out yet - hang in there hun. Hope you had a great birthday though :)

EarthMama - sorry your getting different tests. But I hope they give you more accurate results soon if you still have 4 days before AF is due

AFM: I'm about 7dpo and BFN. Surprise surprise. Just couldn't help myself lol.


----------



## LucyLake

Just wanted to reach across the miles and offer best wishes to everyone. I was feeling pretty good about things and even had some very slight spotting Friday, but my breasts are flat as pancakes!! Fertility Friend was being friendly and my temperature even rose to 98.6 yesterday, possible triphasic shift and everything is nicely and safely above my cover line. But, it's indicating that I Ovulated on Day 15 now, it's concerned that some of my temps are off but is sure I did O, my OPK was never truly positive and I didn't retest like a fool (I have a Biology Degree from Texas, but the lightbulb failed to go off on this one!) and I made the dreadful mistake of not doing the baby dance on day 14 and 15 because my husband literally worked a 48 hour shift with our limo biz for prom and was recovering. So there you have it...only time will tell. It's still early days.

But, I'm a bit of a Debbie Downer today. :cry:

A lot of thoughts have crossed my mind....A mom from my son's school is pregnant now with #3 at 275 pounds...she was told not to, but didn't heed doctor advice. She's doing well. It crossed my mind today that I worked so hard to go down from 194-120 pounds in 2011 on an insane regimen and even went vegetarian...but here I am. Maybe my hormones haven't recovered from the MC. Maybe the MC was less the morning after pill and more the fact that I had amenorrhea for 3 months in 2011 as a result of running 4 miles a day and doing Weight Watchers as well. 

I've also gone up to 132 and can't lose it for anything because I don't dare to risk losing weight while TTC. 

I'm being bratty today, sorry <3 It's still too early for me to even test and my period which was 25 days last month isn't due until May 17. We'll see.

Raggydoll: How are you doing? Glad to hear from you and hope the two week wait is going well.

Nimyra: Always thinking of you <3

EarthMama: That sounds like a :bfp: to me. When you know you know. I had NO symptoms with Jack, not even full breasts and only knew because I missed AF and cramps were so slight I didn't need my usual Advil. The fact that you are having a positive and it's tough to breast-feed sounds good. With Logan, I had sore breasts and tested Jan 18, exactly when AF was late. We'll see, but your situation sounds hopeful. <3

AwesomeSauce: So sorry to hear this news. <3 Hope you are doing okay. <3

George83: How are you, how are the early days? Huge hugs <3

KarenH: It's SO early. I wish I had listened to you by the way!! Hindsight is 20-20. My husband and I baby danced day 8, 10, 11, 12, 13, but NOT on the critical day 14, 15. We'll see. <3 I hope you get your :bfp: this week <3

TwinMummy06: Awesome!! I also got a :bfn: this morning <3 Hope you get your :bfp: soon.

Anyone I've missed, thinking of you.


----------



## AwesomeSauce

They took my blood to test levels today. I should know more tomorrow afternoon.
I thought I was doing ok, bit I am not. I hate having a ray of hope to have it stripped over and over and over and over again. I wish I could curl up on my bed and ignor the world, but I have responsibilities. Every hour or two though I have collapsed in a corner to feel sad and I finally allowed myself to cry.


----------



## karenh

Awesome sauce: could it be ectopic? There really isnt a false positive. If you got a positive something is going on. I hope you get some answers soon. Take all the time to cry that you need. This is hard, and I am sorry you have to go through it. We are here for you if you need anything.

Twinmummy: Sorry for your bfn. I know it is still early and you arent out yet, but it is still hard to see the BFN.

LucyLake: Sorry you are having a hard time. It is really hard to see people just get pregnant without having to try especially when the doctor said she shouldnt. Dont feel bad about ranting here; that is what we are here for. I hope that you were able to catch you egg even though the timing might have been a little off. Miracles do happen!

AFM: Thanks everyone for being so positive for me. I am pretty sure AF is on the way. I have my beta tomorrow to check. DH isnt sure if he wants to try this next cycle or not. We will see.


----------



## LucyLake

KarenH: Thank you so much <3. Just wanted to offer prayers and support...and mention that with my son Jack, I had AF cramps (no bleeding). I didn't require Advil and kept praying I'd get my BFP. Hoping that the same happens for you, never count yourself out. <3. 

About your husband-hugs and prayers that he comes around...I'm sure he will. That was one of the hardest parts of TTC for me-getting husband onboard. :hug:


----------



## karenh

Thank you! We have been texting all day, we have been at work for 3 hours now. I think he is coming around. I think right now he can only think about one cycle at a time.


----------



## ticklemonster

Hey guys, why is it everywhere you look everyone is pregnant? It makes me so sad but also makes me want to start trying again, ASAP. When is it safe to start trying after a d and c? Xx


----------



## Emzlovesliam

Hi 
I'm not sure this is the right place 
I miscarried 3weeks ago at 5weeks :( 
I stopped bleeding 2weeks ago last week I had cm really strong I brought an ovulation test which confirmed I was ovulating we had sex a lot that week lol as I'd stopped bleeding now 6days laterim having very slight brown discharge cud this be implantation?....

Also a week ago Sunday my hcg bloods where 60 a week later they had only dropped to 21! So I'm wondering if when I ovulated 5days before the 21 reading cud I have conceived I'm bk to the hospital this week to c if they've dropped anymore but I don't wonna get my hopes up but I just feel pregnant help


----------



## mowat

Just though I'd try a pregnancy test today, 'cause, you know, why not? Um, it's positive! Peed again a little later and used a digital and it was positive too! My doctor won't be too happy, I seem to remember her saying to wait 1 cycle! 

Please stick!


----------



## Kasey84

mowat said:


> Just though I'd try a pregnancy test today, 'cause, you know, why not? Um, it's positive! Peed again a little later and used a digital and it was positive too! My doctor won't be too happy, I seem to remember her saying to wait 1 cycle!
> 
> Please stick!

Yay!! Congrats! <3


----------



## mowat

Hmm, not sure whether you can ovulate with hcg in you system Emzlovliam, but I'm certainly no expert. I tried opks this cycle, but I think because your body is doing so many weird things after a miscarriage they didn't really work. Maybe see if a pregnancy test gets darker over a few days?


----------



## EarthMama

mowat said:


> Just though I'd try a pregnancy test today, 'cause, you know, why not? Um, it's positive! Peed again a little later and used a digital and it was positive too! My doctor won't be too happy, I seem to remember her saying to wait 1 cycle!
> 
> Please stick!

CONGRATS! That's wonderful! Much stickiness!!! How many day s past ovulation are you and what are your symptoms?


----------



## LucyLake

Mowat, awesome news and congrats!!! Just one question, you make me so optimistic, my temps have not gone below my cover line and I always thought if they do--you are NOT pregnant. Yours look to have gone under unless you o'ed on Day 22 which is amazing!! Anyway, this was welcome news today as I'm not feeling like this is the month for me although temps look good. Huge congrats!! <3


----------



## LucyLake

Emzlovesliam said:


> Hi
> I'm not sure this is the right place
> I miscarried 3weeks ago at 5weeks :(
> I stopped bleeding 2weeks ago last week I had cm really strong I brought an ovulation test which confirmed I was ovulating we had sex a lot that week lol as I'd stopped bleeding now 6days laterim having very slight brown discharge cud this be implantation?....
> 
> Also a week ago Sunday my hcg bloods where 60 a week later they had only dropped to 21! So I'm wondering if when I ovulated 5days before the 21 reading cud I have conceived I'm bk to the hospital this week to c if they've dropped anymore but I don't wonna get my hopes up but I just feel pregnant help

Well you can have a positive pregnancy test until you're less than 5 on HCG. I thought I ovulated when I was below 21 as well...who knows for sure. I had a 31 day cycle and then a 25 day cycle last month. All the best xoxo <3


----------



## LucyLake

ticklemonster said:


> Hey guys, why is it everywhere you look everyone is pregnant? It makes me so sad but also makes me want to start trying again, ASAP. When is it safe to start trying after a d and c? Xx

I had natural with misoprostol and was advised to wait one cycle. We ended up waiting 2 because of my husband wanting to try for a February baby (his birth month and him just not being ready). I waited 8 years for him to no longer call himself "one and done," so honestly sitting out an extra cycle was small potatoes!! :D 

I will say that my cycles were very different and heavy post MC and I was glad I waited. But, a huge part of me wishes I had gone for it if I could have--it seems like it's worked for a good number of girls TTC again <3 Good luck <3


----------



## mowat

Thanks everybody. Not sure how many days past ovulation I am, but I think maybe I ovulated on 4th, making me 10dpo. Pretty much just guessing though! No major symptoms---boobs a little sore, some warm pressure in my lower left abdomen. Same symptoms as last time, but hopefully this ends better--3rd times a charm?


----------



## twinmummy06

Congratulations Mowat!


----------



## mowat

Any news Awesome? I just don't understand....


----------



## AwesomeSauce

AwesomeSauce said:


> They took my blood to test levels today. I should know more tomorrow afternoon.
> I thought I was doing ok, bit I am not. I hate having a ray of hope to have it stripped over and over and over and over again. I wish I could curl up on my bed and ignor the world, but I have responsibilities. Every hour or two though I have collapsed in a corner to feel sad and I finally allowed myself to cry.

Update.
Ob office called today and said the hcg was 658. Looking back at all my notes and things I wrote on another TTC board I just don't know what is going on. 

Here is the whole story with dates. Maybe someone else can make something of it. On march 27 I started to miscarry, I bled for a couple of weeks and spotted for longer. I had a faintly positive frer test on the 18 of April and a for sure negative test on the 21. I also noted a ton of ewcm on the 21-23. We bd on the 22, and ff says I ovulated on the 23...so five days after my last faintly positive frer after miscarriage. I didn't think I could ovulate so soon after a positive preg test so we didn't protect. That was the only time new conception could have occurred. On may 2 I started to bleed lightly, the 3-4 I bled heavily, 5 was a medium flow, and the 6th I bled light again...a fairly normal period for me. Every day since that day I have spotted. On Sunday the 12th I got a positive pregnancy test. Monday my blood draw showed the level at 658, today another digital test was positive, and tomorrow I have to go in for another draw to see if the levels are rising or falling. Yesterday, the day of the ultrasound I would have been day 20 past ovulation. I would have expected to have seen something by then of there were anything to see, but nothing was apparent on the ultrasound. I am so confused.


----------



## EarthMama

You can't always see something on the ultrasound this early I have heard. I am so sorry for this confusion, I hope you receive clarity soon!!


----------



## twinmummy06

Have they checked for ectopic? Not sure if it will show up this early though. Are they having a follow up scan?


----------



## LucyLake

AwesomeSauce, hope this is it for you <3. Your situation is why my OB absolutely forced me to ride my HGC levels to 0 and insurance didn't pay for all of it. She explained that it saves a lot of heartache because girls literally think they've had chemicals, ectopics, the whole nine yards! But, in fact they're still going through the initial miscarriage. For example, I had a negative FRER at less than freaking TEN (did I mention 10!! :brat:) that had turned slightly positive when I took a second look an hour later. Additionally, my levels didn't hit 0 until 1 month after the MC. I hope this is a viable pregnancy...the only reason I would be reluctant to say it is-is because your doctor didn't follow your bloodwork all the way until it was negative. Also, I had a "clear" scan Feb 28 and then dropped a gigantic 15 cm Sac 3 days after my baby boy and his placenta came out one after the other on March 2...

BUT it is entirely possible you're pregnant!! :D After all, you really couldn't have a true period with levels of 658, although my OB mentioned that levels can go up and down post-MC and mine DID. So, have they checked for residual tissue? Have you been given information about an ectopic? Was there a lot of blood during your "period" indicating a chemical? What are your symptoms? Are you having sore breasts, hunger, nausea, peeing a lot, sensitivity to smell?


----------



## Kat S

Hi, Everyone!

I lost my first in January. Felt like it took forever for my hcg levels to get to zero. Then I had a surgery to fix a slight double uterus, and this is my first month TTC again. 

I'm 41 and have low egg quality and quantity, so they have me on Bravelle injections to boost my chances. Husband has ED, so we have to TTC with an IUI. That's my quick story!

Love and :dust: to all!!!


----------



## LucyLake

Welcome KatS and sorry for your loss <3 :hug:


----------



## Kat S

AwesomeSauce said:


> AwesomeSauce said:
> 
> 
> They took my blood to test levels today. I should know more tomorrow afternoon.
> I thought I was doing ok, bit I am not. I hate having a ray of hope to have it stripped over and over and over and over again. I wish I could curl up on my bed and ignor the world, but I have responsibilities. Every hour or two though I have collapsed in a corner to feel sad and I finally allowed myself to cry.
> 
> Update.
> Ob office called today and said the hcg was 658. Looking back at all my notes and things I wrote on another TTC board I just don't know what is going on.
> 
> Here is the whole story with dates. Maybe someone else can make something of it. On march 27 I started to miscarry, I bled for a couple of weeks and spotted for longer. I had a faintly positive frer test on the 18 of April and a for sure negative test on the 21. I also noted a ton of ewcm on the 21-23. We bd on the 22, and ff says I ovulated on the 23...so five days after my last faintly positive frer after miscarriage. I didn't think I could ovulate so soon after a positive preg test so we didn't protect. That was the only time new conception could have occurred. On may 2 I started to bleed lightly, the 3-4 I bled heavily, 5 was a medium flow, and the 6th I bled light again...a fairly normal period for me. Every day since that day I have spotted. On Sunday the 12th I got a positive pregnancy test. Monday my blood draw showed the level at 658, today another digital test was positive, and tomorrow I have to go in for another draw to see if the levels are rising or falling. Yesterday, the day of the ultrasound I would have been day 20 past ovulation. I would have expected to have seen something by then of there were anything to see, but nothing was apparent on the ultrasound. I am so confused.Click to expand...

My hcg levels didn't hit zero for 2.5 months after my m/c. My Fertility doc said the levels can rise and fall lots as they drop down to zero. If I'd taken a pregnancy test during that time, it may have shown positive. I wish your doc had done weekly blood tests to follow your levels to zero. I actually got my first period in March but my hcg levels were still too high to TTC again.

Good luck and I hope you get answers!


----------



## LucyLake

_*My hcg levels didn't hit zero for 2.5 months after my m/c. My Fertility doc said the levels can rise and fall lots as they drop down to zero. If I'd taken a pregnancy test during that time, it may have shown positive. I wish your doc had done weekly blood tests to follow your levels to zero. I actually got my first period in March but my hcg levels were still too high to TTC again.

Good luck and I hope you get answers!*_

Couldn't have said it any better. <3 My doctor tested me to 0, but didn't give me my results of those 4 tests until I hit 21 in week 4. I found out later that it was because my levels actually went up (!!!) between weeks 2-3, and they didn't want me to worry even more. Good luck and hope this is our month <3 :hugs:


----------



## Peacenik

mowat said:


> Just though I'd try a pregnancy test today, 'cause, you know, why not? Um, it's positive! Peed again a little later and used a digital and it was positive too! My doctor won't be too happy, I seem to remember her saying to wait 1 cycle!
> 
> Please stick!

Congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## Peacenik

AwesomeSauce said:


> AwesomeSauce said:
> 
> 
> They took my blood to test levels today. I should know more tomorrow afternoon.
> I thought I was doing ok, bit I am not. I hate having a ray of hope to have it stripped over and over and over and over again. I wish I could curl up on my bed and ignor the world, but I have responsibilities. Every hour or two though I have collapsed in a corner to feel sad and I finally allowed myself to cry.
> 
> Update.
> Ob office called today and said the hcg was 658. Looking back at all my notes and things I wrote on another TTC board I just don't know what is going on.
> 
> Here is the whole story with dates. Maybe someone else can make something of it. On march 27 I started to miscarry, I bled for a couple of weeks and spotted for longer. I had a faintly positive frer test on the 18 of April and a for sure negative test on the 21. I also noted a ton of ewcm on the 21-23. We bd on the 22, and ff says I ovulated on the 23...so five days after my last faintly positive frer after miscarriage. I didn't think I could ovulate so soon after a positive preg test so we didn't protect. That was the only time new conception could have occurred. On may 2 I started to bleed lightly, the 3-4 I bled heavily, 5 was a medium flow, and the 6th I bled light again...a fairly normal period for me. Every day since that day I have spotted. On Sunday the 12th I got a positive pregnancy test. Monday my blood draw showed the level at 658, today another digital test was positive, and tomorrow I have to go in for another draw to see if the levels are rising or falling. Yesterday, the day of the ultrasound I would have been day 20 past ovulation. I would have expected to have seen something by then of there were anything to see, but nothing was apparent on the ultrasound. I am so confused.Click to expand...

Awesome, I'm so sorry this is confusing. Until one goes through it, you just think you are either pregnant or that you aren't - that there isn't really a middle ground. I don't want to scare you, but with my ectopic I had a period and about a week afterward I took a test because I felt off (and had a little tiny bit of spotting which was odd) and I got a BFP. I really am hoping the best for you and that you get some answers soon. Waiting is so hard. :hug:


----------



## karenh

Emzlovliam: OPK can be positive if you are pregnant, and it was probably due to the HCG that was still in your system. It takes a while for it to go down. It would be nice to be pregnant and if you are congrats, but my guess is that you didnt ovulate that early, and you might be getting ready to bleed again. However, your body can do really weird things after a miscarriage and maybe this could be it for you! Good luck!

Mowat: Congratulations! I hope this little bean sticks!

Awesome: I could be wrong but I dont think you can see a sac until 5 or 6 weeks. Maybe it was still too early to see anything. I hope your numbers jump! However, with my ectopic, like a lot of people here, I had a period and they thought I was miscarrying, but then my hcg went up again and again and again. Then they diagnosed my with ectopic and it took two months for my hcg to drop. I hope whatever is going on you get some clarifying answers soon.

Kat: Welcome! I am so excited to see you again!



AFM: I have my beta today in two hours, but I POAS this morning and it is negative. Now we are trying to decide if we stick with the femara or move on to injections.


----------



## Kat S

Thanks, Karen! You've had such a journey, and I'm thrilled to see you trucking along with a positive beat!

My doc recommended I start with the Bravelle (follicle boosting injections) from the beginning, but since it was so expensive, I asked to start with Clomid/Femara. Since I failed with those, I finally switched to Bravelle and got pregnant the first try on the injections. Sadly, the pregnancy ended, but the point is that it worked! Praying it works again, and that I keep my baby this time.

Fingers crossed for you, Karen!!


----------



## AwesomeSauce

This morning I began to have a weird pain onthe left side. I am quite concerned about ectopic. I am tempted task for another scant his afternoon just because I'm supposed to be headed into the mountains to a cabin for a girls weekend out with friends early Friday morning. All these signs point to a possible ectopic and I am seriously scared.


----------



## Peacenik

AwesomeSauce said:


> This morning I began to have a weird pain onthe left side. I am quite concerned about ectopic. I am tempted task for another scant his afternoon just because I'm supposed to be headed into the mountains to a cabin for a girls weekend out with friends early Friday morning. All these signs point to a possible ectopic and I am seriously scared.

Did you have another blood draw today? That should provide a better indication. I kept having scans and nothing changed on that end. It was finally the blood tests that pointed to something being off. I'm so sorry you are going through this - I know how awful the waiting is. PM me if you want to chat. :cry:


----------



## karenh

Peacenik said:


> AwesomeSauce said:
> 
> 
> This morning I began to have a weird pain onthe left side. I am quite concerned about ectopic. I am tempted task for another scant his afternoon just because I'm supposed to be headed into the mountains to a cabin for a girls weekend out with friends early Friday morning. All these signs point to a possible ectopic and I am seriously scared.
> 
> Did you have another blood draw today? That should provide a better indication. I kept having scans and nothing changed on that end. It was finally the blood tests that pointed to something being off. I'm so sorry you are going through this - I know how awful the waiting is. PM me if you want to chat. :cry:Click to expand...

Same here. THe scans never showed anything, it was all the bloods. When do you expect the results?


----------



## george83

LucyLake said:


> Just wanted to reach across the miles and offer best wishes to everyone. I was feeling pretty good about things and even had some very slight spotting Friday, but my breasts are flat as pancakes!! Fertility Friend was being friendly and my temperature even rose to 98.6 yesterday, possible triphasic shift and everything is nicely and safely above my cover line. But, it's indicating that I Ovulated on Day 15 now, it's concerned that some of my temps are off but is sure I did O, my OPK was never truly positive and I didn't retest like a fool (I have a Biology Degree from Texas, but the lightbulb failed to go off on this one!) and I made the dreadful mistake of not doing the baby dance on day 14 and 15 because my husband literally worked a 48 hour shift with our limo biz for prom and was recovering. So there you have it...only time will tell. It's still early days.
> 
> But, I'm a bit of a Debbie Downer today. :cry:
> 
> A lot of thoughts have crossed my mind....A mom from my son's school is pregnant now with #3 at 275 pounds...she was told not to, but didn't heed doctor advice. She's doing well. It crossed my mind today that I worked so hard to go down from 194-120 pounds in 2011 on an insane regimen and even went vegetarian...but here I am. Maybe my hormones haven't recovered from the MC. Maybe the MC was less the morning after pill and more the fact that I had amenorrhea for 3 months in 2011 as a result of running 4 miles a day and doing Weight Watchers as well.
> 
> I've also gone up to 132 and can't lose it for anything because I don't dare to risk losing weight while TTC.
> 
> I'm being bratty today, sorry <3 It's still too early for me to even test and my period which was 25 days last month isn't due until May 17.

Hi Lucy I'm sorry your feeling down at the minute hoping you've picked up a bit now? Your definitely still in with shout having tried all those days, keep us updated :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## george83

mowat said:


> Just though I'd try a pregnancy test today, 'cause, you know, why not? Um, it's positive! Peed again a little later and used a digital and it was positive too! My doctor won't be too happy, I seem to remember her saying to wait 1 cycle!
> 
> Please stick!

Yay!!! Congratulations :happydance::happydance::happydance: hope you feeling ok and praying for a sticky baby :happydance::happydance:


----------



## george83

Kat S said:


> Hi, Everyone!
> 
> I lost my first in January. Felt like it took forever for my hcg levels to get to zero. Then I had a surgery to fix a slight double uterus, and this is my first month TTC again.
> 
> I'm 41 and have low egg quality and quantity, so they have me on Bravelle injections to boost my chances. Husband has ED, so we have to TTC with an IUI. That's my quick story!
> 
> Love and :dust: to all!!!

Welcome to the group I'm sorry your here but wish you lots of luck trying :hugs::hugs:


----------



## george83

karenh said:


> AFM: I have my beta today in two hours, but I POAS this morning and it is negative. Now we are trying to decide if we stick with the femara or move on to injections.

Hi Karen sorry it wasn't good news, hopefully your not out yet, it sounds like you have some big decisions to make I hope they're easy on you, I wish it was easier than this :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## george83

AwesomeSauce said:


> This morning I began to have a weird pain onthe left side. I am quite concerned about ectopic. I am tempted task for another scant his afternoon just because I'm supposed to be headed into the mountains to a cabin for a girls weekend out with friends early Friday morning. All these signs point to a possible ectopic and I am seriously scared.

Hi awesome this all sounds so confusing I have no idea how your managing to cope you must be so up and down, I hope you get some some answers either way for your sake it definitely sounds like it could be ectopic although clearly I'm no expert. I'm praying its good news for you though but just slow coming :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## AwesomeSauce

I went in for my second draw this afternoon. I was so concerned that it could be ectopic, and with me headed into the mountains on a girls retreat I was upset that the trip would not be enjoyable wondering and worrying like I was. The doc was awesome. He took me right in and I got a scan to get a really good look at my ovaries and tubes. 48 hours before there had been nothing visable, but my bladder had been full and we couldn't see the left ovary, which is where this weird pain is. The scan showed a tiny 5 week sac in the uterus! I actually started to cry. I have been through enough, that I know very well that this doesn't mean that I will be having a baby in eight months, but there is hope. Probably more hope than is good for me today. The beta results will be back probably tomorrow and the we will have an even clearer idea of what is going on. As of right now I am still spotting a little, but until I actually miscarry I am hoping to celebrate life! I hope this weird pain on the left side is just gas pain.


----------



## Peacenik

AwesomeSauce said:


> I went in for my second draw this afternoon. I was so concerned that it could be ectopic, and with me headed into the mountains on a girls retreat I was upset that the trip would not be enjoyable wondering and worrying like I was. The doc was awesome. He took me right in and I got a scan to get a really good look at my ovaries and tubes. 48 hours before there had been nothing visable, but my bladder had been full and we couldn't see the left ovary, which is where this weird pain is. The scan showed a tiny 5 week sac in the uterus! I actually started to cry. I have been through enough, that I know very well that this doesn't mean that I will be having a baby in eight months, but there is hope. Probably more hope than is good for me today. The beta results will be back probably tomorrow and the we will have an even clearer idea of what is going on. As of right now I am still spotting a little, but until I actually miscarry I am hoping to celebrate life! I hope this weird pain on the left side is just gas pain.

Yay! What a relief! :happydance:


----------



## karenh

AwesomeSauce said:


> I went in for my second draw this afternoon. I was so concerned that it could be ectopic, and with me headed into the mountains on a girls retreat I was upset that the trip would not be enjoyable wondering and worrying like I was. The doc was awesome. He took me right in and I got a scan to get a really good look at my ovaries and tubes. 48 hours before there had been nothing visable, but my bladder had been full and we couldn't see the left ovary, which is where this weird pain is. The scan showed a tiny 5 week sac in the uterus! I actually started to cry. I have been through enough, that I know very well that this doesn't mean that I will be having a baby in eight months, but there is hope. Probably more hope than is good for me today. The beta results will be back probably tomorrow and the we will have an even clearer idea of what is going on. As of right now I am still spotting a little, but until I actually miscarry I am hoping to celebrate life! I hope this weird pain on the left side is just gas pain.

That is wonderful! Congratz! I hope this little one sticks!


----------



## karenh

So my beta was negative, suprise, but our DR has aproved us to move to an injectable cycle. I have my class on how to use them Friday at 1130. Now praying hubby can get an extended lunch so he can be there.


----------



## twinmummy06

Awesomesauce - that is fantastic news!!


----------



## george83

AwesomeSauce said:


> I went in for my second draw this afternoon. I was so concerned that it could be ectopic, and with me headed into the mountains on a girls retreat I was upset that the trip would not be enjoyable wondering and worrying like I was. The doc was awesome. He took me right in and I got a scan to get a really good look at my ovaries and tubes. 48 hours before there had been nothing visable, but my bladder had been full and we couldn't see the left ovary, which is where this weird pain is. The scan showed a tiny 5 week sac in the uterus! I actually started to cry. I have been through enough, that I know very well that this doesn't mean that I will be having a baby in eight months, but there is hope. Probably more hope than is good for me today. The beta results will be back probably tomorrow and the we will have an even clearer idea of what is going on. As of right now I am still spotting a little, but until I actually miscarry I am hoping to celebrate life! I hope this weird pain on the left side is just gas pain.

Oh my gosh!!!! What a great outcome hoping this is your sticky one!! I'm not surprised you cried after all you've been through what a huge release, I hope your spotting stops and you can finally start to relax :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## george83

karenh said:


> So my beta was negative, suprise, but our DR has aproved us to move to an injectable cycle. I have my class on how to use them Friday at 1130. Now praying hubby can get an extended lunch so he can be there.

That's a big step forward, hope everything goes as it should do and is straight forward for you x x


----------



## mowat

Awesome news Awesome! I had a feeling you were pregnant---stupid medical people making us worry! This is it!

I had an appointment today with a new doctor that hadn't been informed of my history or the fact that I was coming in for a BFP. To make matters worse, I got two negative tests in the office. Fortunately they're sending me for blood work and I have left over prometrium from my miscarriage. Why can't doctors get better hpt! I find it ridiculous that I have better ones than he does. Good thing I'm remaining calm... trying to remain calm!


----------



## Kat S

AwesomeSauce that is fantastic news!! Praying it's a sticky bean!!


----------



## LucyLake

Awesome Sauce: I'm SO happy for you and can only imagine what a huge shock and welcomed news this was today <3 Huge hugs and god bless. I also wanted to say that were it an ectopic, I'd have freaking sued the pants off a doctor who didn't test my levels down to 0 if that tube burst. I think it's absolutely disgusting that post-MC care in this country is so abysmal..and it should be LAW to make you test to 0. Why? Because I'm TIRED of reading these threads and seeing these girls go through so much heartbreak when it wasn't in fact a chemical, a new pregnancy, etc. I feel so badly for them that their doctor didn't advise them properly or follow protocol. I can't tell you how many cases I've seen now like this. 

Huge hugs and celebratory cheers. <3 Prayers that this is your sticky bean <3 :hugs:

KarenH: I'm so sorry. <3 I hope everything goes well with your game plan <3 But, don't count yourself out if the :witch: hasn't come. I know it's hard not to and even I'm feeling doubtful, but remember that it can take 10 days for that whole post-o implantation process to take place <3

Mowat: I'm so sorry about the confusion you're going through. Inept doctors have me so annoyed. I seriously LOOOOOOOOOOOVE mine right now. She pissed me off so much when I went through the HGC levels issue not telling me they went up, but I'm grateful now! I cannot believe that you've bounced from a bfp to bfn and don't understand at all. Hope your doctor can help you <3

Nothing to report here on what Fertility Friend calls Day 8, just some big ole' cramps. AF is supposedly two days away, but I think I o'ed much later this month due to the Vitex.


----------



## Miniegg27

That's brilliant news Awesome!!! I think gas can play a big part in pains. I got one on my right side and was so freaked out it was ectopic but then it went and scan showed baby in the right place!


----------



## karenh

George83: Thanks, I am really excited to move on and try something stronger. Also, the doc gave us a 25% chance of conceiving on this new protocol! I am so excited about that. I hope he wasnt being too optimistic because most people have a 15-20% chance, but he said ours are 25%. Lets hope so!

LucyLake: I totally agree about the doctors not following to 0. It is frustrating that people get lazy and it can really be an issue. AF isnt here yet, but I dont think I am pregnant. I am trying to be OK with that and really excited to start my next cycle.

How is everyone today?


----------



## Peacenik

karenh said:


> George83: Thanks, I am really excited to move on and try something stronger. Also, the doc gave us a 25% chance of conceiving on this new protocol! I am so excited about that. I hope he wasnt being too optimistic because most people have a 15-20% chance, but he said ours are 25%. Lets hope so!
> 
> LucyLake: I totally agree about the doctors not following to 0. It is frustrating that people get lazy and it can really be an issue. AF isnt here yet, but I dont think I am pregnant. I am trying to be OK with that and really excited to start my next cycle.
> 
> How is everyone today?

Karen, good luck and even if this month is out, 25% is a fair shot!

I'm fine - busy as heck at work lately getting ready to leave for a week for work. Probably good as this is the start of the TWW - I'm ready to be distracted. 2DPO and I'm trying to convince myself I'm out so I don't get too excited and / or symptom spot!


----------



## karenh

Peacenik said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> George83: Thanks, I am really excited to move on and try something stronger. Also, the doc gave us a 25% chance of conceiving on this new protocol! I am so excited about that. I hope he wasnt being too optimistic because most people have a 15-20% chance, but he said ours are 25%. Lets hope so!
> 
> LucyLake: I totally agree about the doctors not following to 0. It is frustrating that people get lazy and it can really be an issue. AF isnt here yet, but I dont think I am pregnant. I am trying to be OK with that and really excited to start my next cycle.
> 
> How is everyone today?
> 
> Karen, good luck and even if this month is out, 25% is a fair shot!
> 
> I'm fine - busy as heck at work lately getting ready to leave for a week for work. Probably good as this is the start of the TWW - I'm ready to be distracted. 2DPO and I'm trying to convince myself I'm out so I don't get too excited and / or symptom spot!Click to expand...

Enjoy your vacation! Also, good luck in this horrid TWW. :hugs:


----------



## Peacenik

karenh said:


> Peacenik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> George83: Thanks, I am really excited to move on and try something stronger. Also, the doc gave us a 25% chance of conceiving on this new protocol! I am so excited about that. I hope he wasnt being too optimistic because most people have a 15-20% chance, but he said ours are 25%. Lets hope so!
> 
> LucyLake: I totally agree about the doctors not following to 0. It is frustrating that people get lazy and it can really be an issue. AF isnt here yet, but I dont think I am pregnant. I am trying to be OK with that and really excited to start my next cycle.
> 
> How is everyone today?
> 
> Karen, good luck and even if this month is out, 25% is a fair shot!
> 
> I'm fine - busy as heck at work lately getting ready to leave for a week for work. Probably good as this is the start of the TWW - I'm ready to be distracted. 2DPO and I'm trying to convince myself I'm out so I don't get too excited and / or symptom spot!Click to expand...
> 
> Enjoy your vacation! Also, good luck in this horrid TWW. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks! But I wish it was a vacation - a week in St. Louis for work. Last year was Vancouver, this year is St. Louis - not quite the same. :winkwink:


----------



## karenh

Peacenik said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peacenik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> George83: Thanks, I am really excited to move on and try something stronger. Also, the doc gave us a 25% chance of conceiving on this new protocol! I am so excited about that. I hope he wasnt being too optimistic because most people have a 15-20% chance, but he said ours are 25%. Lets hope so!
> 
> LucyLake: I totally agree about the doctors not following to 0. It is frustrating that people get lazy and it can really be an issue. AF isnt here yet, but I dont think I am pregnant. I am trying to be OK with that and really excited to start my next cycle.
> 
> How is everyone today?
> 
> Karen, good luck and even if this month is out, 25% is a fair shot!
> 
> I'm fine - busy as heck at work lately getting ready to leave for a week for work. Probably good as this is the start of the TWW - I'm ready to be distracted. 2DPO and I'm trying to convince myself I'm out so I don't get too excited and / or symptom spot!Click to expand...
> 
> Enjoy your vacation! Also, good luck in this horrid TWW. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! But I wish it was a vacation - a week in St. Louis for work. Last year was Vancouver, this year is St. Louis - not quite the same. :winkwink:Click to expand...

Oh, sorry, I read it wrong. Well, at least it will be a distratcion.:wacko:


----------



## AwesomeSauce

Peace, that two is horrid. I hope it ends well for you!

Karen, I just wanted to offer a hug.

I am so guarded right now. Bleeding, and being hopeful, and as of yesterday pregnant is no fun at all.


----------



## LucyLake

karenh said:


> George83: Thanks, I am really excited to move on and try something stronger. Also, the doc gave us a 25% chance of conceiving on this new protocol! I am so excited about that. I hope he wasn&#8217;t being too optimistic because most people have a 15-20% chance, but he said ours are 25%. Let&#8217;s hope so!
> 
> LucyLake: I totally agree about the doctors not following to 0. It is frustrating that people get lazy and it can really be an issue. AF isn&#8217;t here yet, but I don&#8217;t think I am pregnant. I am trying to be OK with that and really excited to start my next cycle.
> 
> How is everyone today?

Hi KarenH and hope that today has been a good day for you <3 <3 25% is really good. I still think it's not too late because I've seen so many bfp's coming between day 11-13 and not before that. I honestly can't say because my second pregnancy was a shock and I never temped or did OPK's with either of mine. But, I don't think I got early bfp's, they were after my period was at least 2-3 days late so keep up the faith <3 The fact that your AF is not here is a great sign!! :hugs:

Thanks for agreeing with me as well. I'm so sad when I read about girls who truly believe they're pregnant again the day after a MC because proper protocol of testing down to 0 isn't followed by the doctors. It ends badly and you just feel awful that they went through everything a "second" time <3


----------



## AwesomeSauce

658 on Monday, 1765 on Wednesday. The number WAY MORE than doubled. Doc says the numbers look great and indicate that I might be having a healthy pregnancy. Holy crap ladies. How did this even happen? I am still spotting. The spotting keeps me guarded, but that number makes me smile. Actually I go between smiling and crying pretty much hourly.


----------



## mowat

Wow Awesome, those numbers seem great! Definitely know what you mean about smiling and crying hourly. 

Got my numbers back from yesterday, 31. Doctor said he wasn't sure this was a new pregnancy and then I pointed out I'd been followed down to 1. What an idiot. Hopefully I never have to see him again and can get over to my obstetrician next week.

Like those odds Karenh---think you'll be posting some good news in the next few months!


----------



## karenh

AwesomeSauce said:


> 658 on Monday, 1765 on Wednesday. The number WAY MORE than doubled. Doc says the numbers look great and indicate that I might be having a healthy pregnancy. Holy crap ladies. How did this even happen? I am still spotting. The spotting keeps me guarded, but that number makes me smile. Actually I go between smiling and crying pretty much hourly.

those numbers are awesome! Good luck!


----------



## EarthMama

I am NOT PREGNANT. Aunt Flow came today. I'm okay about it. Just gonna relax and treat my body well in preparation for this new cycle. 

Awesome, that's fantastic news!! How do you feel?


----------



## Peacenik

Awesome: That is SUCH awesome news!!


----------



## karenh

Earthmama, sorry :witch: got you, she got me today as well. That is ok though because we have our appointment to start the injectables today! I hope it goes well. I am not too worried, just a little nervouse. We have decided if this round doesn't work we are taking a break. We have been TTC with medical assistance for over a year now and DH is worn out. He can't take the stress, which I understand. We are going to take some time to work on getting healthy physically, mentaly, and emothionaly. Maybe think about and save up for IVF or adoption.


----------



## Kat S

karenh said:


> Earthmama, sorry :witch: got you, she got me today as well. That is ok though because we have our appointment to start the injectables today! I hope it goes well. I am not too worried, just a little nervouse. We have decided if this round doesn't work we are taking a break. We have been TTC with medical assistance for over a year now and DH is worn out. He can't take the stress, which I understand. We are going to take some time to work on getting healthy physically, mentaly, and emothionaly. Maybe think about and save up for IVF or adoption.

:( I am really so sorry AF came. But I think you have a great chance with the injections! Good luck with them, Sweetie!


----------



## Raggydoll

Awesome, what an absolutely turbulent few days you've had. Your numbers look really great. I can understand why your happy one minute and crying the next. I really hope this is a healthy pregnancy. 

Karen and Earthmama, so sorry AF turned up. Sending you lots of babydust for your next cycle. Karen the odds the dr gave you for the injections are really good. I really admire you have such a positive outlook. 

Mowat, how are you doing? Are you going to have more bloods done? Hoping for good news for you. 

AFM: I got a :bfp: on Wednesday. It's taken a few more tests and the lines getting stronger to convince me this is real. I'm feeling incredibly nervous ATM. 

Thank you all for the support. Sending lots of luck for you all to get beautiful rainbow babies. 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## karenh

Raggydoll said:


> Awesome, what an absolutely turbulent few days you've had. Your numbers look really great. I can understand why your happy one minute and crying the next. I really hope this is a healthy pregnancy.
> 
> Karen and Earthmama, so sorry AF turned up. Sending you lots of babydust for your next cycle. Karen the odds the dr gave you for the injections are really good. I really admire you have such a positive outlook.
> 
> Mowat, how are you doing? Are you going to have more bloods done? Hoping for good news for you.
> 
> AFM: I got a :bfp: on Wednesday. It's taken a few more tests and the lines getting stronger to convince me this is real. I'm feeling incredibly nervous ATM.
> 
> Thank you all for the support. Sending lots of luck for you all to get beautiful rainbow babies.
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Congratulations!


----------



## george83

Raggydoll said:


> Awesome, what an absolutely turbulent few days you've had. Your numbers look really great. I can understand why your happy one minute and crying the next. I really hope this is a healthy pregnancy.
> 
> Karen and Earthmama, so sorry AF turned up. Sending you lots of babydust for your next cycle. Karen the odds the dr gave you for the injections are really good. I really admire you have such a positive outlook.
> 
> Mowat, how are you doing? Are you going to have more bloods done? Hoping for good news for you.
> 
> AFM: I got a :bfp: on Wednesday. It's taken a few more tests and the lines getting stronger to convince me this is real. I'm feeling incredibly nervous ATM.
> 
> Thank you all for the support. Sending lots of luck for you all to get beautiful rainbow babies.
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Yay!!! Congratulations!! How are you feeling? :happydance::happydance::happydance:

This is such a positive thread at minute everybody seems so content with what they're doing, I hope everybody gets their bfp soon and we can all go through this next part together :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Raggydoll

george83 said:


> Raggydoll said:
> 
> 
> Awesome, what an absolutely turbulent few days you've had. Your numbers look really great. I can understand why your happy one minute and crying the next. I really hope this is a healthy pregnancy.
> 
> Karen and Earthmama, so sorry AF turned up. Sending you lots of babydust for your next cycle. Karen the odds the dr gave you for the injections are really good. I really admire you have such a positive outlook.
> 
> Mowat, how are you doing? Are you going to have more bloods done? Hoping for good news for you.
> 
> AFM: I got a :bfp: on Wednesday. It's taken a few more tests and the lines getting stronger to convince me this is real. I'm feeling incredibly nervous ATM.
> 
> Thank you all for the support. Sending lots of luck for you all to get beautiful rainbow babies.
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> Yay!!! Congratulations!! How are you feeling? :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> This is such a positive thread at minute everybody seems so content with what they're doing, I hope everybody gets their bfp soon and we can all go through this next part together :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you. I'm doing ok ATM, trying not to get too anxious. 

How are you doing? How far along are you now? :hugs:


----------



## Kat S

Raggydoll said:


> Awesome, what an absolutely turbulent few days you've had. Your numbers look really great. I can understand why your happy one minute and crying the next. I really hope this is a healthy pregnancy.
> 
> Karen and Earthmama, so sorry AF turned up. Sending you lots of babydust for your next cycle. Karen the odds the dr gave you for the injections are really good. I really admire you have such a positive outlook.
> 
> Mowat, how are you doing? Are you going to have more bloods done? Hoping for good news for you.
> 
> AFM: I got a :bfp: on Wednesday. It's taken a few more tests and the lines getting stronger to convince me this is real. I'm feeling incredibly nervous ATM.
> 
> Thank you all for the support. Sending lots of luck for you all to get beautiful rainbow babies.
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

I don't know you yet, but congratulations!!! So wonderful!!


----------



## mowat

Congrats Raggy! So happy for you.

I had my second bloods done today and had to go in to emergency because my stupid family doctor's office wouldn't give me the numbers. I went from 31 to 115 in less than 48 hours! The doctor assured me this was fine, but I'm a little alarmed. That's almost quadruple!


----------



## Miniegg27

Yay!! Congratulations Raggy!!!!


----------



## Raggydoll

Thank you everyone. This is such a lovely group of supportive ladies. X

Mowat, glad your numbers are increasing well. I'm keeping everything crossed for you. Can high increases indicate a multiple pregnancy?


----------



## george83

EarthMama said:


> I am NOT PREGNANT. Aunt Flow came today. I'm okay about it. Just gonna relax and treat my body well in preparation for this new cycle.
> 
> Awesome, that's fantastic news!! How do you feel?

:hugs::hugs: I'm sorry the witch came and got you but you sound fairly calm about it, hopefully relaxing will help for this next cycle x x


----------



## george83

karenh said:


> Earthmama, sorry :witch: got you, she got me today as well. That is ok though because we have our appointment to start the injectables today! I hope it goes well. I am not too worried, just a little nervouse. We have decided if this round doesn't work we are taking a break. We have been TTC with medical assistance for over a year now and DH is worn out. He can't take the stress, which I understand. We are going to take some time to work on getting healthy physically, mentaly, and emothionaly. Maybe think about and save up for IVF or adoption.

:hugs::hugs: I'm sorry the witch got you today too and I'm really hoping this cycle is your cycle, my oh starts moaning towards the end of each cycle as it is so I can only imagine how tough it must be for your partner, sprinkling tons of baby dust your way :hugs::hugs:


----------



## george83

Raggydoll said:


> george83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raggydoll said:
> 
> 
> Awesome, what an absolutely turbulent few days you've had. Your numbers look really great. I can understand why your happy one minute and crying the next. I really hope this is a healthy pregnancy.
> 
> Karen and Earthmama, so sorry AF turned up. Sending you lots of babydust for your next cycle. Karen the odds the dr gave you for the injections are really good. I really admire you have such a positive outlook.
> 
> Mowat, how are you doing? Are you going to have more bloods done? Hoping for good news for you.
> 
> AFM: I got a :bfp: on Wednesday. It's taken a few more tests and the lines getting stronger to convince me this is real. I'm feeling incredibly nervous ATM.
> 
> Thank you all for the support. Sending lots of luck for you all to get beautiful rainbow babies.
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> Yay!!! Congratulations!! How are you feeling? :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> This is such a positive thread at minute everybody seems so content with what they're doing, I hope everybody gets their bfp soon and we can all go through this next part together :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. I'm doing ok ATM, trying not to get too anxious.
> 
> How are you doing? How far along are you now? :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm glad your doing ok, I have to say I've found it so slow since I found out I hope time goes quicker for you. 

I'm 6 weeks now but I'm not feeling too hopeful, with my son I had sickness and tiredness straight away but this time it feels just like my angel, we've got a scan booked for Friday and I just know its going to be bad news again :cry::cry:


----------



## EarthMama

George83 I am praying for you that you get good news at your scan. I know it might be so difficult right now but have hope. You very well could have a healthy bean in there. :)


----------



## LucyLake

AF came for me this morning. This is new territory for me. I've always gotten pregnant on the first try. With my MC I got pregnant despite taking the morning after pill within the first 12 hrs. Lots of emotions right now because I didn't want to have a baby my husband didn't want, but I soooo didn't want to take that pill!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Raggydoll: congrats on your news!!! <3. Also, thank you for helping me lengthen my phase with Vitex, hit 28 days this month!! <3

George83: praying and thinking of you so much. I wanted you to know I had such few symptoms other than a positive test with Jack. In the 6th week, ms hit and continued on and on until the 5th month. I threw up outside Luby's after lunch on the steps!! It will come <3

EarthMama: sorry to hear about your news. <3. Like you, I've made lots of positive changes. Drinking only water, lightly running but eating enough, and eating one sweet potato a day to help with future implantation just in case it was about my phase and not the MAP. You are so positive and a huge inspiration to me.

KarenH: lots of prayers and hugs for you. It was very hard to get my husband to agree to number 2. For 10 years he said one and done. I really, really get it. I think though that your husband gets how much it means to you and they always come around. It rarely takes as long as it did in my case! <3

Mowat and AwesomeSauce: congrats!!


----------



## karenh

George83: Sorry you aren't feeling confidant in your pregnancy. I pray that there is a healthy sticky bean in there.

LucyLake: Sorry AF came. Good luck next cycle.


----------



## AwesomeSauce

Sorry Lucylake.

George, I get it. I am so up and down right now. Aches boobs and minor nausea are all I have going on right now, and those symptoms seem to come and go. When they are gone for even an hour I sort of start to panick, but theni remind myself that God is in control of this, and I will accept whatever the outcome is. It is still hard though.

Mowat, those numbers are a huge increase. Not unheard of for very very early pregnancy though!


----------



## mowat

Sorry Lucylake, I know how hard it can be.

Have they given you a EDD Awesome? I don't even want to think that far ahead, but sometimes I can't stop myself. The quadrupling hcg has me a little freaked out----freak out if it's too high, freak out if it's too low. GOing for another test tomorrow and hopefully get in this week to book a scan. So nervous. I know I'll get on the table and just start crying before they even start looking!


----------



## karenh

Good luck tomorrow. I am sure it wil be fine. When the numbers are that low and it is so early it is good for them to jump. They slow down as you get higher.


----------



## Nimyra

:hugs: Lucy. So sorry AF got you. Hoping next month is your month!

And for the record, it is quite normal for it to take a few tries or more, so don't get discouraged... we are running a marathon here, not a sprint.

xoxo


----------



## Kat S

George83, I hope the lack of symptoms doesn't mean anything!! Each pregnancy is different...that's what I hear.

Hoping for good things for all you pregnant ladies!! Thinking healthy thoughts for you!

I had my IUI this morning. My husband's sample was 30 million post wash. His best count yet...so happy!! The doctor himself performed my IUI instead of a nurse, and it went very smoothly. Between upping my dosage and the doc personally performing my IUI, I think they are really concentrating on my case!

The bad thing is that I had an allergic reaction to the trigger shot at the injection site! It got all red and puffy, and by the time I woke up this morning, it hurt so badly that I was limping and couldn't touch it. They said it was a common reaction, and to just put some cortizone cream on it. I hope that does the trick!

So here I am finally in the TWW!


----------



## AwesomeSauce

Pins and needles kat s. 

Ditto Karen about the numbers jumping so high so fast early on.


----------



## Kasey84

Hi ladies! I've been away for a bit and had lots to catch up on here! 

AwesomeSauce, Raggydoll, and George83 congrats on the BFP's <3 Wishing you all healthy pregnancies with your beautiful Rainbows! So happy for you all!! 

EarthMama, karenh, and Lucylake so sorry AF got you this month. Thinking of you and sending positive thoughts and baby dust <3 

Kat S, welcome to the group and so sorry for your loss <3 All the best to you on your ttc journey. 

AFM, OH is away for work so we're out this cycle. I've started temping and I have OPKs to use next cycle in hopes of pinpointing ovulation and boosting our chances! My cycles have been a bit off since the MC. I'm really hoping for a BFP soon! My due date would have been next month and I'm feeling so sad about that. To top it off, my BFs baby shower is right around that time and its killing me to think of having to go :(


----------



## AwesomeSauce

I still haven't been to a baby shower. I just can't do it.


----------



## Raggydoll

Lucy, I'm so sorry AF showed. You've been a constant source of support on here. Sending you lots of :dust: for your next cycle.

George, I totally understand how you are feeling. Now the intial euphoria of the BFP has worn off, i've been in a state of panic since. It's the not knowing what went wrong last time.
I hope your scan goes well Friday. x

Mowat, good luck with your bloods, how far along are you?

Kat, good luck with TWW, I'm glad your sample results were so high. Sending you lots of :dust: for this cycle.

Thank you for the congratulations Kasey. I hope you get your BFP soon. 
I can totally understand that you are struggling with your BF's baby shower. Does your BF know about your MC? Would she understand if you didn't go. Maybe you can do something together at a later date?

Awesome, Nimyra, Miniegg, Earthmama and Karen how are you all doing?

x


----------



## karenh

I have started my injections. I am exhausted because we have to do them so late and get up for work so early. I am just really hoping they work this time.

How is everyone else?


----------



## Peacenik

karenh said:


> I have started my injections. I am exhausted because we have to do them so late and get up for work so early. I am just really hoping they work this time.
> 
> How is everyone else?




karenh said:


> I have started my injections. I am exhausted because we have to do them so late and get up for work so early. I am just really hoping they work this time.
> 
> How is everyone else?

I'm officially in the TWW. 7 DPO and imaging symptoms like a mad woman. :winkwink:

AwesomeSauce, Raggydoll, Mowat and George83 congrats again.:happydance:

Karen and the rest of you, hang in there. :hugs:

Lucy- good to see you again and good luck!


----------



## AwesomeSauce

I am doing ok. I am anxiously awaiting thursday's ultrasound. I think at it will reveal a lot. If there is a heartbeat I might allow myself to have some hope that this is a rainbow and not a continued storm.


----------



## karenh

AwesomeSauce said:


> I am doing ok. I am anxiously awaiting thursday's ultrasound. I think at it will reveal a lot. If there is a heartbeat I might allow myself to have some hope that this is a rainbow and not a continued storm.

Only two days away! You can make it!


----------



## LucyLake

Thank you for your well-wishes everyone. Nimyra, you always know how to make me smile. :hugs: Raggydoll, you've been such an inspiration to me on this journey as well. :hugs:

Does anyone know where I can buy Clear Blue Easy Smiley Face OPK's cheaply? I went to CVS and thought the $50 price tag for 10 tests was a little insane and they don't sell them at my grocery store HEB....

Kasey84: Huge hugs. Sometimes, missing a month of trying can be just as hard as trying and not falling pregnant. I too cannot go to a baby shower. Luckily, my friend who lives 9 hours away is having one that was easy to say no to!! 

KatS: Awesome and can't wait to hear you got your :bfp:

AwesomeSauce: Wishing you lots of :dust: at your appointment. I think this is it for you!! 

KarenH: So excited for you!! I just know this will be the month for you!! 

Nimyra: How are you doing? <3 Thanks for reminding me, really needed to hear it. Yesterday, I was admittedly a bit down. Couldn't help but think how many more of our children do we have to lose? Newtown kids, my baby, all of your babies, these poor kids in Moore, OK with NO basements!! We have the same problem here in Texas where the F5 Jarrell tornado happened 21 minutes from my house and killed two entire families who were very well known in the community :cry:

Raggydoll: How are the early days going so far? Thank you for being here with us and sharing so much. 

Mowat: Hope everything is looking good for you this week. Huge hugs as you head to your scan. 

George83: Prayers and hugs. 

Peacenik: Awesome!!! Super excited for you and hope you get your :bfp:

Earthmama, Sedgeez, Neverending, Miniegg, Cryssie, GalvanBaby, GreenerGrass, GrassGreener, and so many others: How are you guys doing these days?

<3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## karenh

You can always check amazon, they have good deals. Here is one: https://www.amazon.com/Clearblue-Digital-Ovulation-Test-Count/dp/B002VLYAOI/ref=pd_sim_hpc_1

I get mine at walmart. I didn't think about amazon before I got them and they have lasted me a while.


----------



## Nimyra

Lucy,

I bought some at Target for about $42/box. That was cheaper than I was seeing on Amazon at the time. Always go for the box with 20 sticks in it, because it can last 2 months if you aren't testing 4x a day like me... lol.

You can go to Target's website and see if they have them in stock in your local store, and if not, I think shipping is free if you buy 2 boxes. I went and stocked up on the principle that if I buy 3 months' supply then I'll get pregnant and won't need them.

Anxiously awaiting testing day, but trying not to symptom spot. I'm always wrong when I try to guess anyway.


----------



## Kasey84

Raggydoll said:


> Lucy, I'm so sorry AF showed. You've been a constant source of support on here. Sending you lots of :dust: for your next cycle.
> 
> George, I totally understand how you are feeling. Now the intial euphoria of the BFP has worn off, i've been in a state of panic since. It's the not knowing what went wrong last time.
> I hope your scan goes well Friday. x
> 
> Mowat, good luck with your bloods, how far along are you?
> 
> Kat, good luck with TWW, I'm glad your sample results were so high. Sending you lots of :dust: for this cycle.
> 
> Thank you for the congratulations Kasey. I hope you get your BFP soon.
> I can totally understand that you are struggling with your BF's baby shower. Does your BF know about your MC? Would she understand if you didn't go. Maybe you can do something together at a later date?
> 
> Awesome, Nimyra, Miniegg, Earthmama and Karen how are you all doing?
> 
> x

Thank you Raggydoll. My friend does know about my MC. I would like to think she'd understand if I can't go, but when she invited me she didn't acknowledge that it might be hard for me or say she would understand if I could go...so I'm not sure how she'll react. I think I'll just see how I feel when it's gets closer and if I can't do it, I won't go. Hopefully she'll understand. 

I hope your feeling well! I understand why you'd feel nervous. I sending lots of positive thoughts your way <3


----------



## Kasey84

Peacenik, good luck in the TWW! Hope you get your BFP soon :) 

Karen, I hope your injections work! My fingers are crossed for you <3


----------



## Kat S

Raggydoll said:


> George, I totally understand how you are feeling. Now the intial euphoria of the BFP has worn off, i've been in a state of panic since. It's the not knowing what went wrong last time.
> 
> Kat, good luck with TWW, I'm glad your sample results were so high. Sending you lots of :dust: for this cycle.
> 
> x

Thank you!! Good luck and wishing you a very healthy, normal pregnancy!

YES, that's exactly it. If I do find myself pregnant, I will also be in a panic because we never did exactly find out what happened to my baby. All tests came back normal. The doc theorized that my slight double uterus might have been to blame. So I totally understand how you feel!! I hope that feeling does go away.


----------



## Cryssie

I've been mia lol. I'm currently 3dpo this cycle. But i have a great feeling about this one!


----------



## mowat

Did another blood test this morning and my levels quadrupled again! I'm about 16dpo and hcg was 830. Taking this as a good sign as with my last miscarriage I was just doubling in 76 hours. Finally got an appointment booked for Thursday. Hoping for an early scan---please!


----------



## Kat S

mowat said:


> Did another blood test this morning and my levels quadrupled again! I'm about 16dpo and hcg was 830. Taking this as a good sign as with my last miscarriage I was just doubling in 76 hours. Finally got an appointment booked for Thursday. Hoping for an early scan---please!

That's so great and encouraging!! Keep going, little sticky bean! Be strong and healthy!!


----------



## karenh

mowat said:


> Did another blood test this morning and my levels quadrupled again! I'm about 16dpo and hcg was 830. Taking this as a good sign as with my last miscarriage I was just doubling in 76 hours. Finally got an appointment booked for Thursday. Hoping for an early scan---please!

That is awesome! I hope you can get an early scan it it showes some great things! Are you thinking it could possibly be twins?


----------



## AwesomeSauce

These are encouraging numbers mowat!

It kind of ticks me off that I bought a cb easy fertility monitor and started using it for what I thought was my first cycle after mc...but I was actually pregnant and bleeding. That was a lot of money down the drain.


----------



## mowat

I keep telling my DH that it's twins---not sure if he believes me.

I know what you mean about the money Awesome, I just loaded up on tests before I got my BFP. Really hoping I won't need them again.


----------



## Aleeah

Hello Ladies,

I've just gone through a natural miscarriage, passed the baby on Monday, bleeding seems to be coming to a stop already and my doctor herself told us to try as soon as we felt emotionally able.

I'm so scared we're going to keep getting BFN's and I need hope like you wouldn't believe. Reading all your stories has helped me SO much already. But I thought it would be a good idea to update the first page with not only TTC months but also with BFP's. I know it's helped me to read other people's BFP's.

Sending you all lots of baby dust and strength to carry on a fight back xxxxxx


----------



## Nimyra

10dpo and feeling like AF is on her way. Discouraged


----------



## Kat S

Aleeah said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I've just gone through a natural miscarriage, passed the baby on Monday, bleeding seems to be coming to a stop already and my doctor herself told us to try as soon as we felt emotionally able.
> 
> I'm so scared we're going to keep getting BFN's and I need hope like you wouldn't believe. Reading all your stories has helped me SO much already. But I thought it would be a good idea to update the first page with not only TTC months but also with BFP's. I know it's helped me to read other people's BFP's.
> 
> Sending you all lots of baby dust and strength to carry on a fight back xxxxxx

I'm so sorry for what you are going through. I hope your period returns faster than mine did after my m/c! :dust: to you!!

I feel the same way about fears of either BFNs or continued m/cs in my future. Coming here and seeing that some women do go on to have perfectly healthy pregnancies is so helpful. I hope you are one of them!


----------



## Kat S

Nimyra said:


> 10dpo and feeling like AF is on her way. Discouraged

Lots of women don't feel any symptoms during the TWW, then think they feel AF coming on, yet it turns out they are pregnant. I hope that is the case for you!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## karenh

Aleeah said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I've just gone through a natural miscarriage, passed the baby on Monday, bleeding seems to be coming to a stop already and my doctor herself told us to try as soon as we felt emotionally able.
> 
> I'm so scared we're going to keep getting BFN's and I need hope like you wouldn't believe. Reading all your stories has helped me SO much already. But I thought it would be a good idea to update the first page with not only TTC months but also with BFP's. I know it's helped me to read other people's BFP's.
> 
> Sending you all lots of baby dust and strength to carry on a fight back xxxxxx

I am so sorry for your loss. I hope you can find the hope and healing that you need.


----------



## LucyLake

Thank you so much KarenH and Nimyra. I ended up getting some from Walmart for $29.86. The drive to Target is a little bit further and I'm SO lazy! :D

Nimyra, it's not over til' the fat lady sings, or in this case the wicked bloody witch! I'm here if you want to talk <3 <3 

I'm definitely remembering your words about this being a marathon and plan to take a much more relaxed approach this month. I'm temping and will be doing OPK's, but not going to go crazy and BD every single day. I'm still so optimistic for you as for me personally, AF cramps with no blood were my only major sign of pregnancy until I got my positive. And I've heard so many stories of :bfn: until Day 14 when it turned into a :bfp:! Lots of baby dust and love :dust: <3 <3 :hugs:

How is everyone else doing? KarenH, hope your injections are going well. Any news Mowat? Hope your scan went well <3

Welcome Aleeah!! Love your name!! <3 I know that we'd love to update the page with :bfp: but Sedgeez who is just amazing was on vacation last I heard? I'm sorry for your loss and just know that there IS light at the end of this loooong winding tunnel. <3


----------



## Nimyra

Thanks, sweetie. I thought about calling today but you would have been at work... My bridezilla friend is making me crazy!!! 

Testing tomorrow morning, 11dpo. 

Babydust to all!


----------



## Kat S

Good luck, Nimyra!!


----------



## AwesomeSauce

Good luck nimyra.

I am good. I am still too early to see a heart beat. I bet that by tomorrow or sat we would be able to, but for now I just have to accept that there is progression. We saw a healthy sack and developing yolk sack with the beginnings of a fetal pole we think. It is still so small. The sonographer thought that she might have seen the very beginning stages of something viable. 

Regardless, the doc is so great. He knows full well that there isn't anything he can do to change the outcome of an early miscarriage, but he is ensuring that I have frequent visits and ultrasounds mostly just for my own peace of mind. It makes me so happy to feel so taken care of. He said that at this point, if it weren't for the heavy bleeding, he would have zero concerns. The progression, labs, etc all point to a healthy pregnancy. I get to have another ultrasound in two weeks, and we will hopefully see a fetus then. I am still sort of in shock. They really don't have any answers for me about why I bled, but as of right now all is well with teeny tiny developing baby. I am still having a really hard time even visualizing this ending in a healthy baby...but time will tell if those thoughts change.


----------



## karenh

nimra: good luck today! Let us know how it goes.

Awesome: I am so glad everything if going well. I know the blood is confusing, but hopefully it won't matter and you will be able to bring your little one home. I am glad your DR is taking care of you.


----------



## Nimyra

Negative. I think I'm PMSing.


----------



## Kat S

Nimyra, some people don't get a positive until close to day 14! Implantation may have been a day or so later than you think. I hope AF doesn't come!


----------



## LucyLake

Nimyra: huge hugs and I'm here if you want to talk!! I'm on a quick lunch until 1 pm CST. I agree with KatS, I still think of day 11 as very early especially if your period isn't considered late yet <3. Love and I'm so sorry about Miss Bridezilla, let me guess she wants you to be in the wedding lineup again? UGH!!

Awesome Sauce: that is great news! Your OB sounds really amazing too! Can we trade :D. I'm so glad you saw a pole! <3

KatS: hope everything is going well with your IUI :dust:


----------



## Kat S

Feeling a bit pessimistic today. I don't know what's come over me. I was all "Yeah, this is IT!!" for the first two days, and now I'm all "Wahh, I bet it didn't work!" :sulk: I was close to tears several times this morning. Gotta shake it off!!!


----------



## LucyLake

Kat S said:


> Feeling a bit pessimistic today. I don't know what's come over me. I was all "Yeah, this is IT!!" for the first two days, and now I'm all "Wahh, I bet it didn't work!" :sulk: I was close to tears several times this morning. Gotta shake it off!!!

The same thing happened to me last month. I felt so excited the first 3 days, but as time went on my boobs stayed flat like pancakes. Huge hugs and I always think of no symptoms as a good sign. I had none with my son and sore boobs with my MC. <3


----------



## karenh

Kat S said:


> Feeling a bit pessimistic today. I don't know what's come over me. I was all "Yeah, this is IT!!" for the first two days, and now I'm all "Wahh, I bet it didn't work!" :sulk: I was close to tears several times this morning. Gotta shake it off!!!

That was so me, up one day down the next. My BFP I was ABSOLUTLY sure AF was going to be here. I didn't even think I could be pregnant until I was 2 days late. I hope it worked!


----------



## Nimyra

You all are lovely, thank you. Having some chocolate now :). That's better.


----------



## EarthMama

Hey ladies. Gearing up for another round over here. Feeling optimistic again, but more cautiously so. I know this pregnancy will happen eventually. 

So I'm 4 days away from Ovulating...gonna start doing the deed with gusto tomorrow.


----------



## Kat S

Go get 'em, Earthmama!! This is it!!


----------



## karenh

My follicle check went well. They are uping my meds though. Stats: lining 6.8 starting to form a tripple lining, 4 follicles on the left 6.6, 7.2, 7.4, 8.3. Once again they couldn't really see the right side. She thinks there may be two on the right but she isn't sure. My estrogen is 42 and lh is 4.7. My next check is friday tuesday.


----------



## Kasey84

Aleeah, welcome and I'm very sorry for your loss <3 

Karen, so glad to hear your follicle check went well :) 

Nimyra, I agree with the others...there's still hope for a BFP! Fingers crossed for you! 

Awesome, I'm so glad to hear that everything is going well so far. I really do hope this is your rainbow <3


----------



## Kezmama

Hi ladies..I've just had my 4th miscarriage all at 5 weeks, taking prednisone this month and clomid asprin folate and progesterone..having a scan to check things on Friday CD12 so hopefully all go this weekend x


----------



## Kat S

Kezmama said:


> Hi ladies..I've just had my 4th miscarriage all at 5 weeks, taking prednisone this month and clomid asprin folate and progesterone..having a scan to check things on Friday CD12 so hopefully all go this weekend x

Oh, Kezmama...I'm so sorry for your loss. How long have you been healing? Glad your period came back now so you can try again. Good luck! :dust:


----------



## karenh

Kezmama said:


> Hi ladies..I've just had my 4th miscarriage all at 5 weeks, taking prednisone this month and clomid asprin folate and progesterone..having a scan to check things on Friday CD12 so hopefully all go this weekend x

I am so sorry, I can't imagine your loss. I hope this protacol works for you


----------



## Kasey84

Welcome kezmama. I'm so sorry for your losses. I hope you get your rainbow soon <3


----------



## Raggydoll

This thread moves fast!

Welcome Kezmama and Aleeah, I'm sorry for your losses. I hope you get your rainbow soon. 

Nimyra and Kat s, don't give up hope. With all of my pregnancies I've been convinced AF is on its way. TWW is the worst. What cycle day are you now?

Karen, glad your follicle check went well. Good luck for your next check. 

Earthmama, sending you lots of :dust: for this cycle. 

Lucy, how are you doing? I love your new avatar, is that your little boy? 

AFM: the last couple of weeks have gone pretty slowly. I've got my first MW appointment on Wednesday. I'm trying not to get too anxious, it's almost impossible. This pregnancy feels a lot more like my pregnancy with Kate though. I'm hoping that's a good sign. 

As always, good luck to you all. X


----------



## Kat S

Raggydoll, what is an MW appt? I hope it goes well!!

Today I'm 7 dpiui. I think maaaaaybe I'm having a symptom today. I've been burping since I woke up. Felt ever so slightly nauseous on and off all day, too. I've never had issues with burping like this...ever. Hopefully it means something! :shrug: At least this development helped me get my PMA back!


----------



## Kasey84

Raggydoll, best of luck with your MW appointment. I hope everything goes perfectly! 

Kat S, I hope those are signs of a BFP <3


----------



## Kezmama

Kat S said:


> Kezmama said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies..I've just had my 4th miscarriage all at 5 weeks, taking prednisone this month and clomid asprin folate and progesterone..having a scan to check things on Friday CD12 so hopefully all go this weekend x
> 
> Oh, Kezmama...I'm so sorry for your loss. How long have you been healing? Glad your period came back now so you can try again. Good luck! :dust:Click to expand...

Hi because my losses are at 5 weeks its just like a very bad period so my body goes straight back into a normal cycle...and I'm on clomid so only miscarried just over a week ago but should be ovulating in about 5-6 days going to try again x


----------



## Cryssie

Hi ladies. Got my bfp today at 9dpi which is super early for me. Kinda nervous.


----------



## LucyLake

Hi everyone,

Gearing up for another fun-filled week of TTC. :flower:

Raggydoll: The fact that you have symptoms similar to the ones you had with Kate is so awesome. I think when you know, you know!!! This is definitely IT for you and best wishes for a perfect scan on Wed!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: Yes, this is my sweetie pie, Jack is almost 9 now, but I love reminiscing. 

Nimyra: Hope you're doing good sweetie and huge prayers for a :bfp: <3 I'm guilty of busting out the Haagen Dazs Dulce de Leche and the Texas State Fair Taffy...loving the Black Licorice :thumbup:

Cryssie: OMG!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: I'm SO excited for you sweetie!! <3 I remember just a few short months ago how worried you are that the doctor wanted you to wait 6 months after the D&C. I'm so glad you didn't!! The fact that you got your :bfp: on Day 9 is a huge blessing and sounds like a clear sticky. I always hear about miscarriages with the day 16-17 kind of :bfp:

KarenH: This is your month, go get 'em!! Sounds like everything has gone really well...I love that you have the foresight of knowing what your follicles are like <3

KatS: Those sound like awesome symptoms!! <3 This is your month!! <3

EarthMama: I'm about to get started this month as well! I have the ClearBlueEasy OPK's ready to go and have done everything short of getting a ferning microscope. I'm mostly working on my EWCM in case it wasn't up to snuff last month. Hope this is it for us, finally. <3

Kezmama: Welcome and I'm so sorry <3 We're here if you need to talk :hugs:


----------



## Nimyra

I'm at either 13 or 14 dpo depending on when I actually ovulated. Still getting bfns but also no signs of AF yet. I am wondering if my cycle is messed up. 

Super moody of course.


----------



## EarthMama

Cryssie...psyched for you and your BFP!!! 

Yep...TTC in full swing over here too. Doing the deed every night...I'm due to ovulate tomorrow, according to the calender anyway. Again I have this silly-hopeful feeling that this is it. Gonna just play it cool though. And keep having lots of sex. :)


----------



## LucyLake

Nimyra: This is IT!!! You've got this!! Can't wait to hear news of your :bfp: :cloud9::cloud9:

EarthMama: I'm not going crazy just yet! I wore my husband out last month and he wasn't prepared or home on Day 14 and 15. We stopped doing it on Day 13 :cry: I think I just missed it. I've got the OPK's ready to go and about 2 days until we start rocking and rolling. Keep having lots of sex :D :D I have a feeling too about this month, time will tell. <3 Remember I said I wanted a Pisces :)


----------



## Kat S

Cryssie, omg, I'm soon happy for you! Happy and healthy 9 months!! Got any nursery plans yet?


----------



## Kezmama

Well I'm CD9 and getting ready for BD every day from CD11-16 it's worked for us in the past so gonna try it again using preseed too I swear by it!!! Having a scan to check lining, follies etc on Friday CD12.. Really hoping this is our month, 4 miscarriages has a toll on your positivity I tell ya x


----------



## Nimyra

No luck. Just started spotting. Looks like AF is on her way. Bring on a new cycle!


----------



## EarthMama

LucyLake said:


> Nimyra: This is IT!!! You've got this!! Can't wait to hear news of your :bfp: :cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> EarthMama: I'm not going crazy just yet! I wore my husband out last month and he wasn't prepared or home on Day 14 and 15. We stopped doing it on Day 13 :cry: I think I just missed it. I've got the OPK's ready to go and about 2 days until we start rocking and rolling. Keep having lots of sex :D :D I have a feeling too about this month, time will tell. <3 Remember I said I wanted a Pisces :)

Lucy Lake, that's exactly what we did last time too. I wore him out early, and we missed day 14. :( Oh well. Gonna make sure we nail it this time around. :) I'm going all out tonight...candles, essential oils, massage, the works. 

I hope you get your Pisces!!! My son is a Pisces and I'm constantly in awe of how sweet and sensitive he is. Although I already looked it up and my dute date if I conceived this cycle would be right on the cusp between Aquarius and Pisces, and my son came early.


----------



## Aleeah

Thank you all for your lovely words, I know statistically lots of pregnancies end in miscarriage but I always believed that was to women who never knew they were pregnant, it's sad to see so many of us have suffered in the same way but I do also now feel stronger knowing I'm not alone. Thank you to all of you.

So my miscarriage began 2 weeks ago and I passed my baby (with the sac intact) 1 week ago yesterday (I was 8 weeks pregnant). I did a pregnancy test yesterday and it was negative, so I guessed we were ok to BD, so we did. Was that too soon? I asked my GP and she said to go for it as soon as we would like to but I'm now hopefully of a BFP this month and maybe setting myself up for a fall.

Any of you started trying so soon? Emotionally, I've hit rock bottom and started to pick myself up. I'm a pro at picking myself up as have had to a few times now.

Dreading the TWW, always find that the hardest, I'm a big time symptom spotter! But won't be hitting that for a few months no doubt! :wacko:

RaggyDoll - Hope your midwife appointment well? :baby:

LucyLake - I like my name too, though get called Leah a lot! 

Kat S - Good luck with the BFP!! Excited for you! :flower:

EarthMamma - I'm with you about wearing the hubby out, I've been there before too! Now thinking up imaginitive ways not to make it a chore for him!!:haha:

Nimyra - Sorry about your AF, just hang in there... BFP could be round the corner next cycle.

Kezmama - Good luck this month. Curious, we haven't tried preseed yet, is it worth a shot do you think?

Looking forward to the new journey with you lovely ladies and hoping to see the next chapter through with lots of BFP's!! :happydance:


----------



## Kat S

I burped until maybe dinner time and then it stopped. I haven't felt anything since then. Drat. Maybe the Day of Burping was nothing after all. *edit* Opps...burping has returned, though not quite as much. 

Well, I've made it to day 8!! I feel like there is a light at the end of the tunnel. I go in shortly for a blood draw to check my progesterone levels. I have no idea what that tells us, but I go in and do it 'cause they tell me to.

I was going to POAS today to be sure the trigger shot was out of my system, but I got up and peed and forgot. Not sure if it makes sense to do it unless it's with FMU? I don't know. I just don't want to test on Day 10 and get a false positive because the trigger shot is still showing, you know? I'm sure it's probably out by now, but it's nice to be sure of what I'm seeing.

Kezmama, good luck catching the egg!!

Nimyra, UGH. I'm so sorry AF got you :( Will you try again right away?

Aleeah, I'm so sorry for your loss! I'm glad to hear that you are able to try again so quickly!! You lucky duck! My period didn't return for 2 months after my loss. The wait was worse than TWW, I tell ya. Good luck this cycle!

To everyone I missed, good luck with your journeys!!


----------



## Kat S

OMG!! I just tested and got a positive!! It wasn't even my FMU and I'd had a cup of tea. BUT I don't know if that's remnants of the trigger shot!! Is this real or is this a false positive? Can the trigger shot still show after 8 days???


----------



## Aleeah

Kat S said:


> OMG!! I just tested and got a positive!! It wasn't even my FMU and I'd had a cup of tea. BUT I don't know if that's remnants of the trigger shot!! Is this real or is this a false positive? Can the trigger shot still show after 8 days???

I can't help with your question around the shot but still wanted to say CONGRATULATIONS!! So pleased for you!!! :hugs:
xx


----------



## lune_miel

Day21 Progesterone levels test is only used to confirm ovulation has occurred.


----------



## AwesomeSauce

Yay Kat! I hope it isthe real thing and. Of from the trigger. I have no idea it lingers. Fingers crossed for you!

I am still so hesitant to believe my pregnancy is the real thing. I can't wait for my next scan next week. Once I see a fetus and heartbeat I think I might, but for now it still feels so weird.


----------



## Nimyra

I thought the trigger shot could stay in your system for up to 12 days. Hope all goes well!!


----------



## Kat S

Nimyra, yeah, it can! I tested it out on one of my other cycles and it was gone by day 7, so I assumed it would be gone by now. However, proper Googling has taught me that each cycle is different and it's totally (and very likely) possible the trigger shot is giving me this reading. I'm back to Earth and will stand down until my proper testing day.


----------



## Nimyra

Lol. I can't wait to hear how your testing day goes!


----------



## Kat S

Me, either! Between the burping yesterday and today, a little nausea yesterday and today, and today's mild cramping, I have a good feeling. But I have to keep my head out of the clouds because all these medications I'm on could be causing all these "symptoms"!!


----------



## LucyLake

Thinking of you so much Nimyra and remembering your advice that this is a marathon. <3 biggest hugs ever <3

KatS, awesome and good luck! I understood that trigger shot can stay with you for 10 days, so when AF is truly late you should have answers. Hugs <3


----------



## mowat

Hang in there Kat! Hope your BFP was the real thing.

Had a scan on Monday, but I was guessing I was only 5 weeks---too early for baby. There was definitely a gestational sac, but they recommended a repeat in a week. I can't wait! I feel like I've been pregnant for months, but it's still so early. Can't even start to hope for a successful pregnancy until I see something real on an ultrasound.


----------



## Kezmama

Aleeah said:


> Thank you all for your lovely words, I know statistically lots of pregnancies end in miscarriage but I always believed that was to women who never knew they were pregnant, it's sad to see so many of us have suffered in the same way but I do also now feel stronger knowing I'm not alone. Thank you to all of you.
> 
> So my miscarriage began 2 weeks ago and I passed my baby (with the sac intact) 1 week ago yesterday (I was 8 weeks pregnant). I did a pregnancy test yesterday and it was negative, so I guessed we were ok to BD, so we did. Was that too soon? I asked my GP and she said to go for it as soon as we would like to but I'm now hopefully of a BFP this month and maybe setting myself up for a fall.
> 
> Any of you started trying so soon? Emotionally, I've hit rock bottom and started to pick myself up. I'm a pro at picking myself up as have had to a few times now.
> 
> Dreading the TWW, always find that the hardest, I'm a big time symptom spotter! But won't be hitting that for a few months no doubt! :wacko:
> 
> RaggyDoll - Hope your midwife appointment well? :baby:
> 
> LucyLake - I like my name too, though get called Leah a lot!
> 
> Kat S - Good luck with the BFP!! Excited for you! :flower:
> 
> EarthMamma - I'm with you about wearing the hubby out, I've been there before too! Now thinking up imaginitive ways not to make it a chore for him!!:haha:
> 
> Nimyra - Sorry about your AF, just hang in there... BFP could be round the corner next cycle.
> 
> Kezmama - Good luck this month. Curious, we haven't tried preseed yet, is it worth a shot do you think?
> 
> Looking forward to the new journey with you lovely ladies and hoping to see the next chapter through with lots of BFP's!! :happydance:

I figure preseed couldn't hurt but in fact the 4 times we used it has been when we've got pregnant..so I believe it's awesome xxx sorry for your loss I just finished my 4th miscarriage last week :( onto trying this weekend xxx


----------



## Nimyra

I'm not giving up hope... currently making plans for the new cycle. Going to start on soy tomorrow night.

And I am truly blessed to have an amazing hubby and a precious daughter and I really am grateful for that. 

<3 <3 <3


----------



## karenh

Raggydoll: Good luck at your MW appointment today! I hope it goes perfectly.

Kat: I dont know if the trigger would be still there or not. I would test again and see if it gets darker. Did you get your progesterone results yet? When do you have your BETA? I really hope this is it for you! You deserve it!

Cryssie: Congratulations! H&H 9m to you!

Lucy: Sounds like you are ready to go. Good luck!

Nimra: Sorry AF is here. Good luck in the next cycle.

Kezmama: This does take a toll. I hope your BFP is just around the corner. Good luck at your scan Friday!

Mowat: I am glad they saw the sac, that is the beginning! I hope your appointment next week shows your little one growing!

AFM: My ultrasound didn't go so well yesterday. So after my last appointment they doubled my meds. From that appointment to this my follicles haven't grown hardly at all. Alexa, the nurse practitioner has been the one seeing me. Well, based on today's results, Dr. Hesla, my RE, wants to see me personally. They are upping me from two to three vials of menopur starting tonight and I have another check Thursday at 830 before Dr. Hesla goes out of town. I now feel as though there is no chance. I was cautiously hopeful because we have six follicles, but now they arent growing and I have been on the meds for 10 days. It is CD13, I should be getting ready for IUI. I am really anxious about tomorrows appointment and what the DR will say.


----------



## Kasey84

Cryssie, congrats on the BFP!! 

Kat S, I hope it was a true BFP! Fingers crossed for you <3

Mowat, thinking of you and hoping your next ultrasound goes perfectly! 

Karenh, I'm sorry that your ultrasound didn't go as you'd hoped. Best of luck with your appointment tomorrow. I hope you get all the answers you need <3 

Lucylake, Kezmama, Earthmama, Aleeah, and Nimyra- good luck this cycle!! 

AFM, I waiting for AF to show. Initially my cycles post mc were 28 days, but my last one was 35 days. I'm on cd 30, so AF should be here in 5. I'll be using opks this cycle and hoping OH will be around when for ovulation-unfortunately he's away for work quite a bit so we sometimes miss our chance :(

Sending lots of baby dust to everyone! xo


----------



## Kat S

Karen, oh sweetie!! I was hoping this would be your cycle. If it helps, I was also raised from 2 vials a night to 3. I started out with 6 follicles and ended up with only one that grew. Hopefully your new protocol will do the trick. Don't stop believing!!

AFM, I'm going to wait until Friday to test again. I figure by then the trigger must be gone :). Meanwhile, I continue to burp and last evening Breast tenderness came on. I'm going to hope those are good signs and keep up my PMA!!


----------



## LucyLake

KarenH: Oh Karen, I'm so sorry. You've been through so much and I really hope you get your rainbow this month! I felt true pain for you imagining all the time off work and hours spent waiting in the OB waiting room alone (minimum hour wait at mine when pregnant), never mind the pressure to conceive every month. I don't know if it's the same for you, but I'm pretty much kissing my husband's feet to make this happen :D. Just wanted you to know you're in my thoughts, hope your appointment goes well.

Raggydoll: :dust: and prayers for a perfect scan!

Nimyra: I'm working a half day today and fixing to get a Brazilian wax here in a few minutes :D. Here if you want to talk <3

Mowat: Congrats and so excited for you!!! At my 5w3, they only saw a gestational sac. My levels were only 2000, so most definitely yours probably just aren't up there enough yet to see a pole. 

AwesomeSauce: Good luck on your next scan. Hope all is well and your bleeding stopped. <3

EarthMama: I'm on my knees in prayer that this is our month. I'd be due Feb 24, it sounds like you'd be a few days ahead <3. Hope you guys are having fun. My OB already said she'll induce 2 weeks early because I was 2 weeks late and had my 9 lb, 1 ounce sweetie vaginally. The tears were unreal (third degree) and the recovery was tough. My body refuses to do birth on it's own clearly, since my sweet Logan refused to come out without misoprostol and my 9 pounder stayed put 2 weeks after my due date.....I'm so hoping this works, Feb 13 is my dad's b-day and the day of my no heartbeat scan, My husband's birthday is Feb 16, V-Day on the 14...Feb 28, the day I miscarried has lots of meaning too. I'd love a Pisces, hope we can both get our rainbows this month!!! <3

Crikey!! I got my PEAK Clearblue OPK this morning!!! Freaking out a little. Cramps have begun and I'm guessing I have 48 hours or less. Being careful to bd every 24 hours. 

Only issue: today is freaking DAY 10!!!!! Darn body is sooooooo damn stubborn!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## karenh

Thanks guys! I have been thinking, which I do too much of, that a high does of Clomid didn't work, and a high dose of Femara barely worked, I shouldn't be surprised that I need a high does of the Menopur as well. I guess I was just suprised becacause it seemed like the one vial was working and I just needed a little more push, but adding the two vials brought everything, other than my lining production, to a halt. I really hope the three will do the trick.


----------



## karenh

Kat S said:


> Karen, oh sweetie!! I was hoping this would be your cycle. If it helps, I was also raised from 2 vials a night to 3. I started out with 6 follicles and ended up with only one that grew. Hopefully your new protocol will do the trick. Don't stop believing!!
> 
> AFM, I'm going to wait until Friday to test again. I figure by then the trigger must be gone :). Meanwhile, I continue to burp and last evening Breast tenderness came on. I'm going to hope those are good signs and keep up my PMA!!

Those are great symptoms! I can't wait until Friday!


----------



## UtahUtesGal

TTC May/June

Lost my twins earlier this year, one due to miscarriage the other was entopic. I lost my left tube entirely so its been a process to try. 

Hoping to get a BFP soon.


----------



## Nimyra

Making some changes to my TTC protocol --

Nixing: Alcohol, Caffeine (bye bye Coffee), Soda (high fructose corn syrup)
Supplements: Prenatals, coenzyme q10 (2x200mg), omega3, and soy isoflavones.

Hope it helps!


----------



## Cryssie

Thanks ladies! I've been taking a test everyday lol it keeps getting darker. 9dpi is super early for me and when i look it up it said something about female embryos producing hcg quicker. Makes sense since i got a bfp with my son after my period was due! For a bfp after my period with the blighted ovum too. I'm hoping these theories are right and it's a lil girl in there!


----------



## Kasey84

UtahUtesGal said:


> TTC May/June
> 
> Lost my twins earlier this year, one due to miscarriage the other was entopic. I lost my left tube entirely so its been a process to try.
> 
> Hoping to get a BFP soon.

Sorry for your losses Hun. Wishing you lots of luck as you ttc <3


----------



## LucyLake

Cryssie said:


> Thanks ladies! I've been taking a test everyday lol it keeps getting darker. 9dpi is super early for me and when i look it up it said something about female embryos producing hcg quicker. Makes sense since i got a bfp with my son after my period was due! For a bfp after my period with the blighted ovum too. I'm hoping these theories are right and it's a lil girl in there!

That's awesome news Cryssie!!! I just wondered if you did anything different this month like preseed and if you think it helped. I was so hoping to be bump buddies with you and all for the girl...but I'm only on cycle day 10. Hope you get your baby girl, you so deserve it!! <3. I'm having my tubes tied after rain bowing if I ever do and understand the desire for one of each <3 huge hugs and I'm so excited for you <3


----------



## LucyLake

UtahUtesGal said:


> TTC May/June
> 
> Lost my twins earlier this year, one due to miscarriage the other was entopic. I lost my left tube entirely so its been a process to try.
> 
> Hoping to get a BFP soon.

Welcome and I'm incredibly sorry for your loss <3


----------



## Nimyra

Dang Lucy, peak fertility already!!

Good luck catching that egg!!


----------



## LucyLake

Nimyra said:


> Dang Lucy, peak fertility already!!
> 
> Good luck catching that egg!!

Nimyra, I know WTH is all I can say!! Smiley with no blinking! 

I love your action plan, the benefits of soy seem to really work! I will move to that next month if needed. I hope this is our month!! <3

My husband just got home and I cooked a huge dinner for him. Now, if I can get our son to bed on time, I feel so bad that I'm bribing this poor child with going to the Apple and Lego Store tomorrow so mom can have sex!!!

Huge hugs Nimyra, hope today was good to you <3


----------



## karenh

UtahUtesGal said:


> TTC May/June
> 
> Lost my twins earlier this year, one due to miscarriage the other was entopic. I lost my left tube entirely so its been a process to try.
> 
> Hoping to get a BFP soon.

I am so sorry for the loss of your two little ones and your tube. I hope you get your rainbow baby soon.


----------



## Nimyra

Bribery is good, Lucy! Now get to work (BD)!

:babydust:


----------



## Kezmama

I feel the same about getting my 2 year old into bed so we can BD lol x good luck all those ladies for this weekend and congrats to those who got their BFP xxxxx


----------



## Raggydoll

Hi Everyone, hope you're all well?

Lucy, Unfortunately there are no scans until 12 weeks on the NHS, unless there is a bleeding/severe pain. 

Jack is very sweet, I have a nephew of the same age. He's so much fun.

Cryssie, congratulations on your positive. Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy. Are you due February?

KatS, I hope you get a positive Friday. I'm keeping everything crossed for you.

Nimyra, sorry AF arrived. Lots of luck for this cycle.

Utahutesgal, sorry for your loss, welcome to te group.

I had a midwife appointment yesterday, I didn't get to see my midwife as she was sick. I got to see a lovely student (hope to see her again) and a scary stand in midwife. The were very reassuring about remaining positive though. I've got to see my actual midwife in a couple of weeks when she returns.


----------



## karenh

Raggydoll said:


> Hi Everyone, hope you're all well?
> 
> Lucy, Unfortunately there are no scans until 12 weeks on the NHS, unless there is a bleeding/severe pain.
> 
> Jack is very sweet, I have a nephew of the same age. He's so much fun.
> 
> Cryssie, congratulations on your positive. Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy. Are you due February?
> 
> KatS, I hope you get a positive Friday. I'm keeping everything crossed for you.
> 
> Nimyra, sorry AF arrived. Lots of luck for this cycle.
> 
> Utahutesgal, sorry for your loss, welcome to te group.
> 
> I had a midwife appointment yesterday, I didn't get to see my midwife as she was sick. I got to see a lovely student (hope to see her again) and a scary stand in midwife. The were very reassuring about remaining positive though. I've got to see my actual midwife in a couple of weeks when she returns.

I can't believe you have to wait until twelve weeks, I would go insane thinking of all the things that could be wrong. I am so sorry. Hang in there!


----------



## PeachDaisy

We are FINALLY TTC again as of June 1st :D Eek! Fingers crossed it will go better than last time and we have a healthy pregnancy. :dust: to all you other ladies TTC also!!


----------



## TS1

Hello,
It's my first time on any chat forum and I am looking for some advice. I have had two miracle sons and I have now had two miscarriages, the first on 13 August 2012 at 7 weeks, the second on 1 March 2013 at 20 weeks. At my scan at 20 weeks they couldn't find my sons heartbeat and we found out 8 weeks later it was to due to a placenta malfunction. It was devastating having to deliver him as I had got over my previous miscarriage by fortunately getting pregnant again. Now All I want is to get pregnant again however I have no idea when I am ovulating due to such an irregular cycle. I have test kits now but don't even know when to try, I have so many questions and so much pain. Test results show I have NK killer cells which reject emryo's and I am high risk and have to take a concoction of drugs including steroids, which obviously have huge side-effects, to apparently hold on to my next pregnancy. Is anyone else in this position that can share with me? My late miscarriage has left me in free-fall, not a day goes by without thinking about it and I've now given up a successful career and would rather not leave the house. I would welcome your opinions and experiences. I would just like to find another rainbow. Thank you.


----------



## EarthMama

Well everyone, I've done all I can. Now on to the agonizing 2 week wait! Good luck ladies who are ovulating! Get 'er done...lol.


----------



## Nimyra

TS1 said:


> Hello,
> It's my first time on any chat forum and I am looking for some advice. I have had two miracle sons and I have now had two miscarriages, the first on 13 August 2012 at 7 weeks, the second on 1 March 2013 at 20 weeks. At my scan at 20 weeks they couldn't find my sons heartbeat and we found out 8 weeks later it was to due to a placenta malfunction. It was devastating having to deliver him as I had got over my previous miscarriage by fortunately getting pregnant again. Now All I want is to get pregnant again however I have no idea when I am ovulating due to such an irregular cycle. I have test kits now but don't even know when to try, I have so many questions and so much pain. Test results show I have NK killer cells which reject emryo's and I am high risk and have to take a concoction of drugs including steroids, which obviously have huge side-effects, to apparently hold on to my next pregnancy. Is anyone else in this position that can share with me? My late miscarriage has left me in free-fall, not a day goes by without thinking about it and I've now given up a successful career and would rather not leave the house. I would welcome your opinions and experiences. I would just like to find another rainbow. Thank you.

Sweetie, I'm so sorry to hear of your loss and health challenges. What are your doctors advising at this point?

I can understand feeling like you are free-falling and also having sacrificed a career for hoping to have a larger family. It all comes together with with the grief. And having health challenges in addition... that's heart-breaking.

Are you getting any emotional support from family, friends, or a grief counselor to help you through this time?

For me, I'm just chugging along at this point. If I have another loss I will probably stop trying though and move on to adoption. The loss was so hard to handle. 

Sending my thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## karenh

PeachDaisy: Yay! I am excited for you to be able to ttc again. I hope this month is your month!

TS1: I am so sorry for your loss. Words cant describe the pain you must be feeling. Take time to grieve and take care of yourself. We are here for you.

Earthmama: Good luck!

AFM: I started a second job yesterday because we could really use the extra cash. Now I am exhausted and will probably be all summer. Oh well, I can make it.


----------



## bluestars

Hoping for a :bfp: May/June ,
Good luck Ladies 
:dust:


----------



## george83

bluestars said:


> Hoping for a :bfp: May/June ,
> Good luck Ladies
> :dust:

Fingers crossed for you! Hope you don't have a long wait x x


----------



## george83

karenh said:


> AFM: I started a second job yesterday because we could really use the extra cash. Now I am exhausted and will probably be all summer. Oh well, I can make it.

Bless you Karen, my oh had 2 jobs a while back and it really did exhaust him, make sure you take it easy, you need all the rest you can get to catch your baby! x x


----------



## george83

Raggydoll said:


> I had a midwife appointment yesterday, I didn't get to see my midwife as she was sick. I got to see a lovely student (hope to see her again) and a scary stand in midwife. The were very reassuring about remaining positive though. I've got to see my actual midwife in a couple of weeks when she returns.

I'm glad you had a good first appointment even if it wasn't with your actual midwife, it certainly makes it seem much more real x x


----------



## george83

PeachDaisy said:


> We are FINALLY TTC again as of June 1st :D Eek! Fingers crossed it will go better than last time and we have a healthy pregnancy. :dust: to all you other ladies TTC also!!

Good luck! I hope everything goes well for you! x x


----------



## george83

Nimyra said:


> TS1 said:
> 
> 
> Hello,
> It's my first time on any chat forum and I am looking for some advice. I have had two miracle sons and I have now had two miscarriages, the first on 13 August 2012 at 7 weeks, the second on 1 March 2013 at 20 weeks. At my scan at 20 weeks they couldn't find my sons heartbeat and we found out 8 weeks later it was to due to a placenta malfunction. It was devastating having to deliver him as I had got over my previous miscarriage by fortunately getting pregnant again. Now All I want is to get pregnant again however I have no idea when I am ovulating due to such an irregular cycle. I have test kits now but don't even know when to try, I have so many questions and so much pain. Test results show I have NK killer cells which reject emryo's and I am high risk and have to take a concoction of drugs including steroids, which obviously have huge side-effects, to apparently hold on to my next pregnancy. Is anyone else in this position that can share with me? My late miscarriage has left me in free-fall, not a day goes by without thinking about it and I've now given up a successful career and would rather not leave the house. I would welcome your opinions and experiences. I would just like to find another rainbow. Thank you.
> 
> Sweetie, I'm so sorry to hear of your loss and health challenges. What are your doctors advising at this point?
> 
> I can understand feeling like you are free-falling and also having sacrificed a career for hoping to have a larger family. It all comes together with with the grief. And having health challenges in addition... that's heart-breaking.
> 
> Are you getting any emotional support from family, friends, or a grief counselor to help you through this time?
> 
> For me, I'm just chugging along at this point. If I have another loss I will probably stop trying though and move on to adoption. The loss was so hard to handle.
> 
> Sending my thoughts and prayers your way.Click to expand...

I was going to write a reply but nimyra summed it up beautifully, I hope your doing ok, I can not imagine the pain of a late loss, I hope you have people around you to look after you :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## george83

Hello to everybody else that I've missed, I haven't been on for a while and so much has happened I can't believe how quick everything moves on! I hope your all doing ok and sending lots of baby dust and good luck over everybody x x x


----------



## bluestars

:witch: came today! :( hopefully June will be the lucky month now! :dust: xxx


----------



## Raggydoll

bluestars said:


> Hoping for a :bfp: May/June ,
> Good luck Ladies
> :dust:

:dust: sending you lots of luck TTC. I hope you get your bfp soon. :hugs:


----------



## Raggydoll

PeachDaisy said:


> We are FINALLY TTC again as of June 1st :D Eek! Fingers crossed it will go better than last time and we have a healthy pregnancy. :dust: to all you other ladies TTC also!!

:dust: good luck peach daisy.


----------



## Raggydoll

bluestars said:


> :witch: came today! :( hopefully June will be the lucky month now! :dust: xxx

I'm sorry blue stars. Good luck for June. Xx


----------



## bluestars

Raggydoll said:


> bluestars said:
> 
> 
> :witch: came today! :( hopefully June will be the lucky month now! :dust: xxx
> 
> I'm sorry blue stars. Good luck for June. XxClick to expand...

Thank you Raggydoll <3


----------



## EarthMama

Hey ladies. 4 days or so past ovulation here. It might just be my imagination, but I swear that my boobs feel a little different today. A big heavier then normal/tiny bit sore. But it seriously could all be in my mind. It's hard to say. But I dunno, they do FEEL a bit different today. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## bluestars

EarthMama said:


> Hey ladies. 4 days or so past ovulation here. It might just be my imagination, but I swear that my boobs feel a little different today. A big heavier then normal/tiny bit sore. But it seriously could all be in my mind. It's hard to say. But I dunno, they do FEEL a bit different today.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?

Fingers crossed !! <3 

Xxx


----------



## george83

EarthMama said:



> Hey ladies. 4 days or so past ovulation here. It might just be my imagination, but I swear that my boobs feel a little different today. A big heavier then normal/tiny bit sore. But it seriously could all be in my mind. It's hard to say. But I dunno, they do FEEL a bit different today.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?

I always think you know deep down if something different is happening, fingers crossed! x x


----------



## LucyLake

TS1: I'm so sorry for your loss and good luck <3

Welcome PeachDaisy and good luck!!

BlueStars: Welcome and sorry for your loss.

Raggydoll: I'm so glad things went well!! <3 Big hugs, that's a long wait but in some ways it must be nice not to have so many early scans!

Nimyra: Thanks and hope everything is going well for you!! I just ovulated yesterday I believe! It's been a roller coaster of emotions as I got peak positives on Day 10 and 11, but did not 0 until freaking YESTERDAY Day 13!! Got a huge dip yesterday with lots of EWCM and then Temps finally shifted this morning on upward. WTH! I honest to God thought I might be having an anovulatory cycle!

Earthmama: Sounds like great early symptoms! Hope you get your :bfp: very soon!! This TWW is torturous!

Huge hugs everyone!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi ladies! I have been MIA. As you know, I was out of town at my brother's funeral and helping with packing his things and all. It is looking like his girlfriend jerked the steering wheel causing the accident. The case has been turned over to a special investigation team so we should know something soon. I miss my brother everyday. :cry:

Welcome to all the new ladies and I so sorry for your losses.

I am waiting for AF to start so we can start our first TTC cycle since my mc in April. I will be using Gonal F and Menopur and doing IUI for the first time. I am praying this works and we get our sticky bean. 

:hugs:


----------



## AustinGigi

sedgeez said:


> Hi ladies! :hi:
> 
> so this is the group we spoke about making. just let me know when your TTC and ill add you to the list.
> 
> This group is for the ladies who lost a precious angel in 2013. feel free to join us :flower:
> 
> 
> fingers crossed for the beautiful rainbows :hugs:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> *Sedgeez - TTC March*
> *LucyLake - TTC April/May*
> *Jessshakespea - TTC March*
> *Cloves - TTC April/May*
> *Neverending -TTC April*
> *Raggydoll - TTC March*
> *Shouse -TTC March*
> *Danni8394 -TTC April/May*
> *George83 -TTC May*
> *Greener Grass - TTC March*
> *Chathamlady - TTC May*
> *Kasey84 -TTC March*
> *Nimyra - TTC April/May*
> *Skywalker - TTC April/May*
> *Tasha - TTC March*
> *Misscalais - TTC March*
> *Mah0113 - TTC March*
> *Ece77 -TTC June*
> *Cryssie - TTC May/June*
> *DebbieDobs - TTC April*
> *Tamina800 - TTC April*
> *Robyn1990 - TTC April/May*

First O past miscarriage. I'm feeling sad and a little idle at NTNP in May to wait for my levels to come down to 0. It took us 4 weeks. Now that it's June we are back on the wagon and ready to try again. <3 Please add me to the list, I'd really appreciate that. 

Thank you for all your support in this thread. It really is quite a comfort to know we're not alone in this. Love and hugs to all the ladies here. Lifting up a prayer for all!! :flower:


----------



## george83

GalvanBaby said:


> Hi ladies! I have been MIA. As you know, I was out of town at my brother's funeral and helping with packing his things and all. It is looking like his girlfriend jerked the steering wheel causing the accident. The case has been turned over to a special investigation team so we should know something soon. I miss my brother everyday. :cry:
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies and I so sorry for your losses.
> 
> I am waiting for AF to start so we can start our first TTC cycle since my mc in April. I will be using Gonal F and Menopur and doing IUI for the first time. I am praying this works and we get our sticky bean.
> 
> :hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry sweetie, it must be so hard coping with what you are now, I hope ttc this cycle is easy for you x x x


----------



## george83

AustinGigi said:


> sedgeez said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! :hi:
> 
> so this is the group we spoke about making. just let me know when your TTC and ill add you to the list.
> 
> This group is for the ladies who lost a precious angel in 2013. feel free to join us :flower:
> 
> 
> fingers crossed for the beautiful rainbows :hugs:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> *Sedgeez - TTC March*
> *LucyLake - TTC April/May*
> *Jessshakespea - TTC March*
> *Cloves - TTC April/May*
> *Neverending -TTC April*
> *Raggydoll - TTC March*
> *Shouse -TTC March*
> *Danni8394 -TTC April/May*
> *George83 -TTC May*
> *Greener Grass - TTC March*
> *Chathamlady - TTC May*
> *Kasey84 -TTC March*
> *Nimyra - TTC April/May*
> *Skywalker - TTC April/May*
> *Tasha - TTC March*
> *Misscalais - TTC March*
> *Mah0113 - TTC March*
> *Ece77 -TTC June*
> *Cryssie - TTC May/June*
> *DebbieDobs - TTC April*
> *Tamina800 - TTC April*
> *Robyn1990 - TTC April/May*
> 
> First O past miscarriage. I'm feeling sad and a little idle at NTNP in May to wait for my levels to come down to 0. It took us 4 weeks. Now that it's June we are back on the wagon and ready to try again. <3 Please add me to the list, I'd really appreciate that.
> 
> Thank you for all your support in this thread. It really is quite a comfort to know we're not alone in this. Love and hugs to all the ladies here. Lifting up a prayer for all!! :flower:Click to expand...

Love and hugs to you too, it's amazing how supportive everybody in here is although always makes me sad when somebody new joins. Good luck ttc this cycle I hope it works for you x x


----------



## AwesomeSauce

I just thought I would check in here. To see how life it going for you lovely ladies. Is it weird to check in on the TTC board while pg? I hope not. I keep hoping to find wonderful news here. 
Huge hugs to those who have lost lo's recently. It is such a painful time of life when these horrid things happen.
Prayers for all who desire to add to their families.


----------



## karenh

Bluestars: Sorry for your loss. I hope this cycle works for you.

Earthmama, lucylake: Good luck in your TWW.

GalvanBaby: I am so sorry for the passing of your brother and how hard that must be. I cant even imagine the pain at losing a sibling. Good luck on your Gonal F/Menopur cycle.

AustinGigi: Good luck!

Awesome: How are you doing? I hope everything is still going well.

AFM: I have my IUI today, I was only able to get one follicle, even though the whole point of the new meds was to get me more than one. Joining all of you in the horrible tww today.


----------



## Misscalais

Hi girls, haven't checked in here for a while 2nd loss was really hard on me.
So I'm on CD33 and I have no idea if I even ovulated after the chemical last mth. ( I did opks for over a week with no + so I gave up ) I'm so frustrated with my body ATM is really upsetting.
Just feeling really sad and wanted to vent. I've tested a few times and bfn as well.
I just want my rainbow baby.


----------



## karenh

Misscalais said:


> Hi girls, haven't checked in here for a while 2nd loss was really hard on me.
> So I'm on CD33 and I have no idea if I even ovulated after the chemical last mth. ( I did opks for over a week with no + so I gave up ) I'm so frustrated with my body ATM is really upsetting.
> Just feeling really sad and wanted to vent. I've tested a few times and bfn as well.
> I just want my rainbow baby.

I am sorry this has been so hard. I hope your bady get back on track soon, so you can get a least a little sanity.


----------



## bluestars

Misscalais said:


> Hi girls, haven't checked in here for a while 2nd loss was really hard on me.
> So I'm on CD33 and I have no idea if I even ovulated after the chemical last mth. ( I did opks for over a week with no + so I gave up ) I'm so frustrated with my body ATM is really upsetting.
> Just feeling really sad and wanted to vent. I've tested a few times and bfn as well.
> I just want my rainbow baby.

I'm sorry for your losses. Please don't be too hard on yourself. It's such a hard time just now but you are so strong. Keep your chin up and let's think positive. 

We will get our rainbow. I hope for us all we are blessed soon :hugs::hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## george83

Misscalais said:


> Hi girls, haven't checked in here for a while 2nd loss was really hard on me.
> So I'm on CD33 and I have no idea if I even ovulated after the chemical last mth. ( I did opks for over a week with no + so I gave up ) I'm so frustrated with my body ATM is really upsetting.
> Just feeling really sad and wanted to vent. I've tested a few times and bfn as well.
> I just want my rainbow baby.

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry your finding this so hard, hoping you get your rainbow soon x x


----------



## GalvanBaby

Thanks Karen!

Misscalais, I am so sorry for your losses. Praying you get your rainbow baby very soon :hugs:


----------



## karenh

My IUI didn't go that great. DH's sperm is usually 50 mill and up after wash. Today 9 mill before wash and 4 after. You could tell by the Dr voice and what not that he doesn't think this will work. I silently cried on the table while waiting my required ten minutes. I just feel as though this cycle has been nothing but one disappointment after another. It is our last one to so I am just devastated. It is in God's hands now. Sorry I have been such a downer this month. Beta is June 17th


----------



## Kat S

Misscalais, I hear you. It needs to be our turn now! I hate feeling so down and pessimistic whenever I hear about about someone else getting pregnant right away after m/c. I feel so selfish, too. I hope you feel better soon, and that your rainbow baby comes to take your pain away.

Karen, I know I already responded to you elsewhere, but I wanted to say again how sorry I am that your IUI didn't go very well. It's just not fair! Here you are moving heaven and earth and it's all just out of your control in the end.

AFM, I had my Day 3 ultrasound today. They said my ovaries look "quiet," so I don't have any cysts or anything to stop me from trying again this cycle. We've officially been trying for a year.

These meds are breaking our bank account and I think this might be our last shot using them. They've upped my dosage from 3 vials/night to 4 vials/night. We start tonight. The doc is hoping to get me two mature follicles instead of one this time. The doc assures me that our chances are up to 5% greater with injectables than without. He also said I should try IVF, but that is definitely out of the budget. 

Then he recommended acupuncture to increase blood flow to the uterus, but when I called I found out it's not covered by insurance and that's another $88/visit I don't want to spend. Plus they make you go in first for a consult, so I wouldn't start treatment in time for this cycle anyway. 

I keep telling myself that I did get pregnant my first try with injectables, so I just have to have faith. Can someone loan me some? *sigh*

*EDIT*
I googled alternatives to acupuncture, and apparently, acupuncturists sometimes recommend baby aspirin and castor oil packs (on the abdomen). Apparently can they aid in blood flow. I ordered a castor oil pack kit from Amazon.com. We'll see...


----------



## karenh

Kat S said:


> Misscalais, I hear you. It needs to be our turn now! I hate feeling so down and pessimistic whenever I hear about about someone else getting pregnant right away after m/c. I feel so selfish, too. I hope you feel better soon, and that your rainbow baby comes to take your pain away.
> 
> Karen, I know I already responded to you elsewhere, but I wanted to say again how sorry I am that your IUI didn't go very well. It's just not fair! Here you are moving heaven and earth and it's all just out of your control in the end.
> 
> AFM, I had my Day 3 ultrasound today. They said my ovaries look "quiet," so I don't have any cysts or anything to stop me from trying again this cycle. We've officially been trying for a year.
> 
> These meds are breaking our bank account and I think this might be our last shot using them. They've upped my dosage from 3 vials/night to 4 vials/night. We start tonight. The doc is hoping to get me two mature follicles instead of one this time. The doc assures me that our chances are up to 5% greater with injectables than without. He also said I should try IVF, but that is definitely out of the budget.
> 
> Then he recommended acupuncture to increase blood flow to the uterus, but when I called I found out it's not covered by insurance and that's another $88/visit I don't want to spend. Plus they make you go in first for a consult, so I wouldn't start treatment in time for this cycle anyway.
> 
> I keep telling myself that I did get pregnant my first try with injectables, so I just have to have faith. Can someone loan me some? *sigh*
> 
> *EDIT*
> I googled alternatives to acupuncture, and apparently, acupuncturists sometimes recommend baby aspirin and castor oil packs (on the abdomen). Apparently can they aid in blood flow. I ordered a castor oil pack kit from Amazon.com. We'll see...

I am right there with you on the money thing. I really hope this cycle works for you. You really deserve it. Are you still on the Bravell?


----------



## Kat S

Thanks, Karen! yeah, still on the Bravelle. We priced it out, and since I still had a few vials left over, it was cheaper than the Gonal F. 4 vials a night starting tonight. I've ordered a castor oil pack kit from Amazon.com to aid in increasing blood flow since my doc recommended increasing it.


----------



## karenh

Kat S said:


> Thanks, Karen! yeah, still on the Bravelle. We priced it out, and since I still had a few vials left over, it was cheaper than the Gonal F. 4 vials a night starting tonight. I've ordered a castor oil pack kit from Amazon.com to aid in increasing blood flow since my doc recommended increasing it.

I really hope that works! Good luck! I will pray for you!


----------



## Kasey84

Utahutesgal, Peach Daisey, Blue stars, and AustinGigi, welcome to the group and I'm so very sorry for your losses. 

TS1- welcome to you as well. I'm so sorry to hear of your loss and the health problems your having to deal with on top of your grief.

It saddens me to see so many newcomers grieving losses, but I hope that you all find as much comfort here as I have. I also hope you all get your rainbows very soon! 

GalvanBaby- I'm so sorry for the loss of your brother! I hope that you have lots of love and support. I hope AF arrives soon so that you can move forward with ttc. 

Misscalais- I'm sorry you've had to go through another loss. It's simply not fair. I too have been so frustrated with my body at times. When I learned of my mmc, I felt so betrayed by my body. I was devastated that my baby had died and angry that body had not recognized it. Now I'm frustrated that my cycles can't seem to regulate! I so hope that you get your rainbow soon. 

Karenh- I'm sorry your IUI didn't go as you hoped. It seems you're doing everything possible and I really hope that pays off for you soon! I wish it didn't have to be so hard <3 

KatS- I hope the increased dose and castor oil packs help you get your rainbow! 

Earthmama, Lucylake and anyone else in the TWW- best of luck. Hope to hear of some BFPs very soon! 

Awesomesauce- it's so nice to hear from you. I hope all is well!

AFM, AF arrived a little earlier then expected on cd 33. My cycles are a little unpredictable so I'm happy to have opks to use this month. The instructions say to start using them on cd 5, which is Thursday! 

<3 and baby dust to all!


----------



## sedgeez

Hi ladies :hi:

I'm so sorry I haven't been on in such a while!
I've had quite a bad time mentally, some of you may know about my home problems and then also my mc.

I've not been very well so I had abit of a break from here. I did pop in from time to time, I have a lot of catching up to do. I see some ladies are expecting rainbows which is wonderful! Ill have to try to update our list when I have some free time.
Welcome all the ladies I didn't get a chance to say hello to.

I hope your all well

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## bluestars

sedgeez said:


> Hi ladies :hi:
> 
> I'm so sorry I haven't been on in such a while!
> I've had quite a bad time mentally, some of you may know about my home problems and then also my mc.
> 
> I've not been very well so I had abit of a break from here. I did pop in from time to time, I have a lot of catching up to do. I see some ladies are expecting rainbows which is wonderful! Ill have to try to update our list when I have some free time.
> Welcome all the ladies I didn't get a chance to say hello to.
> 
> I hope your all well
> 
> :hugs::hugs:

I hope you are alright. <3 I'm sorry for your loss and im sorry we meet under these circumstances. Hope you find the support you need here again. <3

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kat S

sedgeez said:


> Hi ladies :hi:
> 
> I'm so sorry I haven't been on in such a while!
> I've had quite a bad time mentally, some of you may know about my home problems and then also my mc.
> 
> I've not been very well so I had abit of a break from here. I did pop in from time to time, I have a lot of catching up to do. I see some ladies are expecting rainbows which is wonderful! Ill have to try to update our list when I have some free time.
> Welcome all the ladies I didn't get a chance to say hello to.
> 
> I hope your all well
> 
> :hugs::hugs:

I don't know your story, but welcome back to the mad house! I hope your situation has improved or is improving, and that you get the support you need here and in real life. :hugs:


----------



## Kasey84

sedgeez said:


> Hi ladies :hi:
> 
> I'm so sorry I haven't been on in such a while!
> I've had quite a bad time mentally, some of you may know about my home problems and then also my mc.
> 
> I've not been very well so I had abit of a break from here. I did pop in from time to time, I have a lot of catching up to do. I see some ladies are expecting rainbows which is wonderful! Ill have to try to update our list when I have some free time.
> Welcome all the ladies I didn't get a chance to say hello to.
> 
> I hope your all well
> 
> :hugs::hugs:

Sedgeez- I'm so glad to hear from you! I've thought of you lots and wondered how you were. I'm so sorry to hear you been having such a hard time. How are you doing now? xo


----------



## george83

sedgeez said:


> Hi ladies :hi:
> 
> I'm so sorry I haven't been on in such a while!
> I've had quite a bad time mentally, some of you may know about my home problems and then also my mc.
> 
> I've not been very well so I had abit of a break from here. I did pop in from time to time, I have a lot of catching up to do. I see some ladies are expecting rainbows which is wonderful! Ill have to try to update our list when I have some free time.
> Welcome all the ladies I didn't get a chance to say hello to.
> 
> I hope your all well
> 
> :hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: welcome back sweetie, in sorry things have been so tough for you but I hope your doing better now x x x


----------



## Nimyra

Hi Sedgeez,

I've missed you! Hope the next few months go better for you. I'm still a mess too, not as bad as I was when the loss first happened of course, but still grieving. I think a lot of my grieving was delayed, so sometimes it hits me pretty hard.


----------



## EarthMama

I didn't actually feel the full brunt of my loss until TTC again and not taking last cycle. Keeping more levelheaded about it this time. 6 days until aunt flow is supposed to come. Gonna wait and see. I had menstrual-type cramping on days 6/7 dpo.


----------



## Aleeah

EarthMama said:


> I didn't actually feel the full brunt of my loss until TTC again and not taking last cycle. Keeping more levelheaded about it this time. 6 days until aunt flow is supposed to come. Gonna wait and see. I had menstrual-type cramping on days 6/7 dpo.

Hi,

I haven't been on for a while. But I'm with you with your comment. It's only been a few weeks since my mc and we started trying right away, which got me focussed. But I can tell I've still not ovulated and feel like it's not going to happen this cycle, dreading AF as think that's when it'll hit home.

It's so so sad all of us have ever had to go through this :sad1:

xxx


----------



## bluestars

I'm still finding it hard. I think TTC again is a focus but it also gets harder when AF comes every month. Getting to close to due date and I don't think the stress will be helping. Really hope things work out for due date. I'm scared if it doesnt i'll have a break down. I'm getting more anxious as the months get on. 


<3


----------



## Aleeah

bluestars said:


> I'm still finding it hard. I think TTC again is a focus but it also gets harder when AF comes every month. Getting to close to due date and I don't think the stress will be helping. Really hope things work out for due date. I'm scared if it doesnt i'll have a break down. I'm getting more anxious as the months get on.
> 
> 
> <3

I feel your pain Bluestars, I really hope you get your BFP soon. Sounds like you've had an awful time of it, got my fingers and toes crossed for you. And will pray for you too xxx


----------



## karenh

It does get hard as the due dates get closer. Esspecially since I have a friend who is due 2 days after I was so I get to watch what should be happening to me.


----------



## Kat S

karenh said:


> It does get hard as the due dates get closer. Esspecially since I have a friend who is due 2 days after I was so I get to watch what should be happening to me.

We will be here for you that day, Sweetie!! :hugs:


----------



## karenh

Kat S said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> It does get hard as the due dates get closer. Esspecially since I have a friend who is due 2 days after I was so I get to watch what should be happening to me.
> 
> We will be here for you that day, Sweetie!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks! I still have a few months.


----------



## Raggydoll

Sedgeez, it's lovely to see you back. :hugs:


----------



## Aleeah

karenh said:


> It does get hard as the due dates get closer. Esspecially since I have a friend who is due 2 days after I was so I get to watch what should be happening to me.

I'm so sorry for your loss. It is hard, especially when the dates were so close. Sending you tonnes of strength too xx


----------



## EarthMama

Feeling pretty emotional today, ladies. I have 5 days to go until AF does or does not come. I am putting off testing as long as possible. I might not even test at all and let my body tell me what the verdict is this month. The prospect of facing anther BFN really bums me out. I'm striving to stay positive and not leap to any conclusions, either way. 

Yeah, the pain of my loss really resurfaced last month when I tried to get pregnant and didn't and when AF came, it reminded me of the miscarriage. 

Oh well...just taking one day at a time at this point. My friend who got pregnant the same time as I did is now huge. And I do envy her big beautiful life-giving belly. 

So just gonna attempt to reframe how I feel and stay positive, and see myself with a belly like that soon.


----------



## LucyLake

Just wanted to let you know that I'm right there with you Sedgeez, Nimyra, and Earthmama. It's very nice to see you back Sedgeez. I've missed you so much, my bump buddy in Feb 13 sadness :cry: <3

I'm 5 days past ovulation and couldn't stop crying today. I'm 99 days since my MC today :cry: Oh sure I've been nauseated, suffering a backache, and crampy, but it's probably just some crap I ate. I've been thinking non-stop about my miscarriage. Every month that goes by with another AF, I know I'm being punished for taking the morning-after-pill. Sure, my husband told me to jump off a bridge, but that didn't mean I was supposed to! One thing I've rarely admitted is that I stupidly PRAYED over the years that taking a morning after pill would still get me pregnant despite my husband's objections, I've taken it probably once a year since we had our son with no pregnancies/problems! (He didn't trust me to take birth control and I don't like condoms) I PRAYED for this because other girls all took it and had a healthy 9 months!! I PRAYED for my future Miscarriage! I've never felt so stupid in my life.

I'm humbled today too. I didn't realize how hard :bfp: were to come by after two first try successes. I feel like it will never happen. After 10 years almost since my last healthy pregnancy, my husband finally gets on-board. And now nothing. My luck blows!

Did I mention that I spent last weekend holding my husband's best friend's baby boy born in December trying not to cry? Born 2 months before I miscarried. :D And my friend from High School is due Oct 10 and I love seeing her nice healthy baby bump and hearing about crib choices! :cry: I haven't talked to my sister since Feb 14 on purpose. I've alienated a lot of other family members who don't think a second child should be important to me.

KarenH, BlueStars, Aleeah, George83, Raggydoll, KatS, Kasey84, thinking of all of you.

KarenH and KatS: Hope you both get :bfp: very soon. I had a long conversation today with a friend who has suffered with PCOS since age 16 and she can't lose weight and often doesn't ovulate or have periods. My heart breaks <3

Kasey84: I'm so glad you are moving to temp and OPK! It's really helping me understand things more clearly. I'm not sure, but if I get pregnant I may ask for progesterone. I would REALLY recommend NOT just OPK's and actually vaginal temping when you do it. My orals were all over the place, but vaginal is almost always 97.6 before ovulation and then goes up. It's very clear on charts. This month I had positive OPK's on Day 10, Day 14, Day 15, and O'ed on Day 13. Some girls will get a positive OPK or no positive OPK at all due to PCOS, anovulation, etc. A positive doesn't mean you will actually O either. Your body can gear up to do it and then it can be delayed for some reason <3 Huge hugs as you proceed <3 <3 

Misscalais: My thoughts are with you SO much and I'm so hoping we can be bump buddies. The never ending wait just sucks. <3 I would also temp because that is SO much clearer and surer than OPK's. I use ClearBlue and got peak positive on Day 10 and Day 15 and High on Day 14. I know I o'ed based on temps, cervical mucus, heavy cramps on Day 13.


----------



## bluestars

LucyLake,Sedgeez, Nimyra, and Earthmama im sorry you'se are feeling so down at the minute. Its horrible my AF has just past and i was so upset when it came. It really does remind me of the first part of giving birth to my angels as well. My OH doesnt understand why i cry every time it comes. I dont know if its the reminder of the heartache and pain of the loss of my boys or the reminder that yet another chance has gone by and i have failed. 

I have a friend at the moment who is pregnant. Shes not sure how far she is or know a due date as she doesnt attend doctors or midwives appointments at all and I cant get my head around it at all. She births at home with no one around and we stay on a small island so theres no hospital or anything. If anything where to happen during pregnancy birth or after then she is on her own. I cant visit her or speak to her at the minute because i take panic attacks just knowing shes pregnant and knowing she doesnt know everything is alright with her baby. I know everyone has their own ideal plan of how they want things to be. I did too. She doesnt even know if shes having one or 3! 

As we live on a small island everyone knows everyone and generally when one person get pregnant on the island others that want another one get on board too. So last year i was the first to announce my pregnancy and then 5 girls are now also pregnant. As my due date is coming up (and theres soon after) it gets harder they get so excited and leave to have their baby and Im left behind with my heart still breaking. 

Sorry for the rant. It is rather random but i cant speak to anyone about it without feeling like a horrible person. 

xxx


----------



## Kat S

Hearing all your stories makes me feel less alone, but I am so sorry that any of us have to go through this crap. My husband's good friend just had a baby and posts photos every day of every little thing. I feel rude turning his feed off, but I think that's what I have to do. Instead of being happy for him, I'm starting to feel resentful and bitter, and that's not the kind of person I want to be.

Does this happen to you guys? I can turn many songs into a song about pregnancy loss or trying to conceive. For instance, that 80s song "Send Me An Angel"...well, the title is enough...

"Send me an angel
Send me an angel
Right now
Right now.
Send me an angel
Send me an angel
Right now
Right now.
Empty dreams can only disappoint in a room behind your smile.
But don't give up
Don't give up..."


----------



## bluestars

Kat S said:


> Hearing all your stories makes me feel less alone, but I am so sorry that any of us have to go through this crap. My husband's good friend just had a baby and posts photos every day of every little thing. I feel rude turning his feed off, but I think that's what I have to do. Instead of being happy for him, I'm starting to feel resentful and bitter, and that's not the kind of person I want to be.
> 
> Does this happen to you guys? I can turn many songs into a song about pregnancy loss or trying to conceive. For instance, that 80s song "Send Me An Angel"...well, the title is enough...
> 
> "Send me an angel
> Send me an angel
> Right now
> Right now.
> Send me an angel
> Send me an angel
> Right now
> Right now.
> Empty dreams can only disappoint in a room behind your smile.
> But don't give up
> Don't give up..."

No i do understand. My step mother is pregnant and sends me regular bump photos ... i dont have the heart to tell her to stop. Feels like she is rubbing it in my face. (She probably thinks it would take my mind off things.) Just makes me see what im missing most. 

<3 <3 <3


----------



## LucyLake

Bluestars: Wow, that is nuts about your friend on the island. Sounds very Gilligan or Survivor! I know how hard it can be. I was one of those girls who had it easy the first time around. For 34 blissful years, I had never used a thermometer, OPK, or tried to figure out HGC Levels. Blissful ignorance. Now, I'm having a tough time seeing my old self prancing around blissfully unaware on baby #5. Sounds a lot like where you're friend is at. I'm so sorry that you're on a small island where everyone knows your name! :( I hope you get your rainbow soon as well <3 

KatS: Hahaha, I love 80's music, in fast I just listened to that song the other day. I play Songpop. :D It really helps take your mind off some of this, although some songs bring it back. Adele Someone Like You for some reason and Far Away from Red Dead Redemption soundtrack (I was listening the night I think my baby died having such bad cramps and diarrhea). I would definitely hide him for awhile. I'm so sorry. My problem is I get the FB posts when they announce and you can't do anything to stop those! :cry: <3


----------



## bluestars

LucyLake said:


> Bluestars: Wow, that is nuts about your friend on the island. Sounds very Gilligan or Survivor! I know how hard it can be. I was one of those girls who had it easy the first time around. For 34 blissful years, I had never used a thermometer, OPK, or tried to figure out HGC Levels. Blissful ignorance. Now, I'm having a tough time seeing my old self prancing around blissfully unaware on baby #5. Sounds a lot like where you're friend is at. I'm so sorry that you're on a small island where everyone knows your name! :( I hope you get your rainbow soon as well <3
> 
> KatS: Hahaha, I love 80's music, in fast I just listened to that song the other day. I play Songpop. :D It really helps take your mind off some of this, although some songs bring it back. Adele Someone Like You for some reason and Far Away from Red Dead Redemption soundtrack (I was listening the night I think my baby died having such bad cramps and diarrhea). I would definitely hide him for awhile. I'm so sorry. My problem is I get the FB posts when they announce and you can't do anything to stop those! :cry: <3


Thank you LucyLake was a rather big ramble. I hope you are lucky too soon <3 xxx


----------



## karenh

I totally here all that in music, my husband doesn't and it drives me nuts.


----------



## Nimyra

Thanks Lucy, Bluestars, and Kat,

I am struggling right now. I also just avoid facebook and other people because it is too unpleasant facing my jealousy and resentment. I'm still pretty pissed at God too, which isn't helping. I don't know if it is just a matter or time or if I should be doing "something" to help me get past this stuck place. 

I don't know. It isn't helping that I'm in a state of career "transition" right now (that's code for my professional life is a mess) and I don't know what I should be doing. Gah!

My mom keeps telling me to stop worrying... that the pregnancy will come and my career will get itself sorted out in time... but it is so hard to turn it off. 

I've had one hell of a year. :cry:

p.s. Lucy -- I love that you put a chart in your siggy, but unless I'm mistaken you put a link for *my* chart in there -- lol!


----------



## Kasey84

Lucylake- thanks for the tips on temping. I've been doing it orally and my temps have been all over the place! I'm trying to be optimistic about the opks a s hoping they'll lead to a BFP for me very soon! 

For those if you struggling to be around pregnant ladies/babies, I can totally relate. 2 of my friends just have birth, another is due any day now and yet another is due in just 9 more weeks. And as for facebook, eveyone who is pregnant is blocked from my newsfeed! It's almost unbearable and I hate the jealous feelings that I have! 

This month is difficult anyway, as my due date would have been 2 weeks from tomorrow. It's breaking my heart everyday knowing I should be preparing for my baby's arrival :'( 

On a more positive note, I've been working with a local jeweller who is making a memorial bracelet for me. I feel really good about having something to wear in memory of my angel. 

I truely wish none of us had to go through this heartache and I want nothing more then to see us all welcome our rainbow babies <3


----------



## Hippielove

Nimyra said:


> p.s. Lucy -- I love that you put a chart in your siggy, but unless I'm mistaken you put a link for *my* chart in there -- lol!

I was going to say something yesterday my charts is in your siggy as well. I'm not sure what url link you use but it weird to see.


----------



## LucyLake

Nimyra: Thanks for your thoughts on my chart. I feel so much better having talked to you about it. I'm still unclear as to what day I actually o'ed, but at least FF thinks I did after all! How are you doing? I can relate to your feelings about God and FB friends. The part about what a hellish year got to me as well. I got pregnant on New Year's Day and had about a week of unadulterated bliss from Jan 18-25 that was then crushed by spotting and scan after scan of sheer torture. <3 I know our year will improve, that much I truly do believe. Thinking of you Nimyra <3 :hugs: :hugs: <3

Kasey84: I'm so sorry that you're reliving your upcoming due date and can only imagine how hard it is. The whole freaking world is due at the same time you would have been!! I know it must be agonizing!! <3 <3 Most babies are born in June and July :( I love your idea of a memorial bracelet <3 :hugs: I know this is our year. That much I know. Hoping it happens sooner than later though <3 :hugs:


----------



## ladyluck84

Hi ladies haven't been on hear for the last month as trying not to think about conceiving.last month I was a week late for the first time in my life and my fertility monitor said I had ovulated exactly a week late. After a million normal blood tests that all came back normal I had a scan which also came back normal. She said ,y right ovary was slightly enlarged which was probably down to ovulating late from that side. Other half went for sperm analysis this week too. Well I'm now one day late but feel af is on the way. Petrified of testing I just can't bear seeing anymore negatives as being a week late last month I had really got my hopes up.


----------



## bluestars

ladyluck84 said:


> Hi ladies haven't been on hear for the last month as trying not to think about conceiving.last month I was a week late for the first time in my life and my fertility monitor said I had ovulated exactly a week late. After a million normal blood tests that all came back normal I had a scan which also came back normal. She said ,y right ovary was slightly enlarged which was probably down to ovulating late from that side. Other half went for sperm analysis this week too. Well I'm now one day late but feel af is on the way. Petrified of testing I just can't bear seeing anymore negatives as being a week late last month I had really got my hopes up.

Fingers crossed for you ladyluck. <3 xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

Thank you. Brought a test so if af hasn't arrived by tomorrow I think I might test then


----------



## mah0113

Hi ladies, decided to join you again after a while. I am 4 dpo according to FF but have dotted lines, I am pretty sure cd18 was o day though.

No symptoms so far, which is good bc both of my bfp's in the past my only symptom was weird discharge. And the 2nd bfp [mc from february] I had the same kind of cm as I did this month at o time [it had like a clot of blood in it, then it went away and 4 or 5 days later I had more tinged cm]...I am feeling positive because of we seemed to have timed everything right. But, as we all know, you can time everything perfectly and still not get the bfp.

May 10th would have been the due date for my first baby, so bfn in May was really hard on me. This month is an awesome month for a bfp tho---I graduated law school on friday, and our 2 year wedding anniversary is this month as well. It would be amazing to surprise my DH on father's day :)


----------



## Nimyra

Congrats on finishing law school!! I hope you get more good news this month!


----------



## ladyluck84

Well bfn this morning....so where is af? if I'm not pregnant i wish she would hurry up and arrive!


----------



## Kasey84

Ladyluck- sorry you got a bfn. In April my AF was a week late. It was so disappointing when she arrived and I realized I was not pregnant. 

I hope you get you BFP very soon! 

Mah0113- congrats on your graduation from law school! I hope there's a BFP in store for you this month as well :)


----------



## karenh

Kasey: I love the idea of a memorial bracelet. Can you share a pic once you get it?

Ladyluck: being late is not fun. One thing to remember that might help next time is your LP shouldnt change. Your LP is the time from ovulation to AF. If you ovulated a week later than normal you shouldnt expect AF until a week later than normal as well. I hope this helps. 

Mah: I am so sorry for how hard last month had to have been. Congratulations on graduating law school! It would be so fun to get your BFP for Fathers day. I am going for that as well.

AFM: I am starting to feel better from my cold. I am in the middle of my tww and it is going so much smoother than my last one. I am not symptom spotting because I know anything I think is a symptom is probably caused from the trigger. Let me tell you, my nipples were so sore for a little bit I couldnt even sleep on my stomach. I can now, but they are still sensitive. Yikes! My beta is Monday, but I am going to POAS Sunday and hope I have a great Fathers Day present for DH. It will take a miracle.


----------



## Kat S

karenh said:


> AFM: I am starting to feel better from my cold. I am in the middle of my tww and it is going so much smoother than my last one. I am not symptom spotting because I know anything I think is a symptom is probably caused from the trigger. Let me tell you, my nipples were so sore for a little bit I couldnt even sleep on my stomach. I can now, but they are still sensitive. Yikes! My beta is Monday, but I am going to POAS Sunday and hope I have a great Fathers Day present for DH. It will take a miracle.

Oh, my fingers are SO crossed for you!! :dust:


----------



## Kasey84

Karenh- I'm thinking of you I'm the tww. I hope more then anything that you get your BFP! <3 <3 

I'll definitely post a picture of my bracelet when I get it. In fact I could use some opinions on it. The bracelet will have a small heart charm that can be engraved. It's only small, so there's not a lot of room to engrave. Maybe just 1-2 short words. Originally I wanted to engrave "always on my heart", but that won't fit. Any thoughts on what else I can have engraved??


----------



## EarthMama

Keeping crossed for you, KarenH and LucyLake! 

I forgot to tell you guys that 4 days before AF is due, I peed on a stick and got a BFN. :( I don't feel like I have much hope left for this month, to be honest...AF is due tomorrow. I am praying she stays away. Funny thing is that I've had NO indications of any kind that she is on her way...I had way more cramps 10 days ago. 

Totally agree with you on the symptom spotting Karenh...can drive ya batty...I symptom spotted this time and was EXPECTING to see a BFP on the stick a few days ago...but nope...BFN. It hit me even harder then last time, which I didn't think was possible. 

So anyways...I'll report back if AF comes tomorrow...or not. haha.


----------



## jessshakespea

Hello ladies, I'm sorry I haven't been around for a while. I'm so busy with work, 14 hour days. Plus the little one and the charity I don't tend to stay awake long enough to do anything for myself!
I hope you are all doing OK, not had chance yet to catch up on everything I've missed. Maybe we need an update thread!
I did get a bfp this month but I'm not at all confident. My boobs seem to be getting less sore and in my successful pregnancies I've had a lot of sickness. Nothing before I mc in march and similar lack of other symptoms :( 
Does anyone know what my chances are of getting a referral to an epu in the UK? Don't want to wait another six weeks and find out bad news at my scan :(


----------



## karenh

Kasey: I am not sure what to put for the ingraving. One option is to to AOMY to stand for Always on my heart, but no one else would know what that ment. I am not creative. Maybe someone else has an idea?

EarthMama: Sorry for your BFN. Hopefully it was just a little early.

Jess: Congrats on your BFP, sorry you arent comfortable with it yet. I hope everything turns out OK for you.


----------



## george83

jessshakespea said:


> I did get a bfp this month but I'm not at all confident. My boobs seem to be getting less sore and in my successful pregnancies I've had a lot of sickness. Nothing before I mc in march and similar lack of other symptoms :(
> Does anyone know what my chances are of getting a referral to an epu in the UK? Don't want to wait another six weeks and find out bad news at my scan :(

Congratulations :happydance::happydance::happydance: some ladies make it sound like getting a referral is really easy but I have no idea how they manage it, we had some bleeding at 8 weeks and the only way we got a scan was because the private doctor who diagnosed out mc gave us the department number. I'm sure everything will be fine x x x


----------



## jessshakespea

Thank you george83 and thinking of all of you on the tww or still waiting for other things to iron out. I'm sorry to be so negative about a bfp, I was so confident at first. But it feels so much like last time. All the little things that worried me last time but I'd heard every preg can be different etc so I went with it. This time I just don't have that belief. Fingers crossed. Only time will tell I guess. :shrug: 
:baby dust: to you all xx


----------



## bluestars

jessshakespea said:


> Thank you george83 and thinking of all of you on the tww or still waiting for other things to iron out. I'm sorry to be so negative about a bfp, I was so confident at first. But it feels so much like last time. All the little things that worried me last time but I'd heard every preg can be different etc so I went with it. This time I just don't have that belief. Fingers crossed. Only time will tell I guess. :shrug:
> :baby dust: to you all xx

Congratulations! Try Keep positive i know its hard.But I'm sure this is a good positive!

<3<3


----------



## karenh

Well, my sister found out today that she is pregnant with her third. Yes, we have been trying that whole time for our first. She is going to surprise her husband on Father's Day, but she had to tell someone, so she told me. I am happy for her, but this was supposed to be me. I was supposed to tell my husband on Father's day that he is going to be a dad. I am pretty sure that won't be a possability, and she is also going to anounce it to the whole family that night at our dinner. Fun times!


----------



## mah0113

karenh said:


> Well, my sister found out today that she is pregnant with her third. Yes, we have been trying that whole time for our first. She is going to surprise her husband on Father's Day, but she had to tell someone, so she told me. I am happy for her, but this was supposed to be me. I was supposed to tell my husband on Father's day that he is going to be a dad. I am pretty sure that won't be a possability, and she is also going to anounce it to the whole family that night at our dinner. Fun times!

I am so sorry, I know it must be tough. Just hang in there, and dont give up hope. How many dpo are you? Dont assume youre out just yet :) In the TTC buddy forum, a buddy of mine got faint positives [super faint] and a negative blood test and was convinced it was over. she even got a light period. then randomly she got a bfp and found out shes expecting TWINS like a week later!!!

i dont know if youre a religious person, but I always hold strong in prayer and faith in God. There is nothing that prayer cant fix, in my opinion----I have lived it. I have to remind myself that as well. Sometimes when I allow my mind to travel down the "omg what if I am actually pregnant again" path, I suddenly panic...the idea of something going wrong, and finding out that "wait, we thought it was progesterone, but its not..you mc again, so theres a much bigger problem!"--just the fear of "what if" puts my stomach in knots. I just dont want any more bad news. BUT you always have to remind yourself that there are things we cant control...we just have have to have faith. In my religion, we believe that God loves us [humans] 70 times more than a mother. so I remind myself of times that I was a child and I just WANTED something but my mother wouldnt let me have it because she saw the bigger picture, she knew what was good for me. And there are so many signs in the world...look at how diamonds are formed...coal is like super worthless and ugly, and it is exposed to EXTREME pressure underground and undergoes a change and becomes a diamond. sometimes difficulties arise because we are meant to be better..we are meant to attain higher character. And you know what, yes, your sister may be having her third, but different people have different paths. And know that your day will come...and when it does, you will have lived through so much heart ache and difficulty, but you will be a better and stronger person at the end. And ultimately, this makes for a much better mother and amazing role model.


----------



## EarthMama

jessshakespea said:


> Hello ladies, I'm sorry I haven't been around for a while. I'm so busy with work, 14 hour days. Plus the little one and the charity I don't tend to stay awake long enough to do anything for myself!
> I hope you are all doing OK, not had chance yet to catch up on everything I've missed. Maybe we need an update thread!
> I did get a bfp this month but I'm not at all confident. My boobs seem to be getting less sore and in my successful pregnancies I've had a lot of sickness. Nothing before I mc in march and similar lack of other symptoms :(
> Does anyone know what my chances are of getting a referral to an epu in the UK? Don't want to wait another six weeks and find out bad news at my scan :(


CONGRATS on your BFP!! I know it's so hard to not be nervous. It's still VERY early for you to have many symptoms. Hope this is a sticky bean :)


----------



## EarthMama

karenh said:


> Well, my sister found out today that she is pregnant with her third. Yes, we have been trying that whole time for our first. She is going to surprise her husband on Father's Day, but she had to tell someone, so she told me. I am happy for her, but this was supposed to be me. I was supposed to tell my husband on Father's day that he is going to be a dad. I am pretty sure that won't be a possability, and she is also going to anounce it to the whole family that night at our dinner. Fun times!


God, that's so rough. :( I very much relate to that feeling of being happy for someone's preggo happiness but feeling absolutely miserable about it at the same time. 

I told my hubby the other day, if "ONE MORE PERSON" in my family tells me they're pregnant, I'm gonna lose it!!!" And what happened less then a few hours later???? 2 people in my extended family break the news...they're expecting. The Universe has a sick sense of humor.


----------



## Kat S

karenh said:


> Well, my sister found out today that she is pregnant with her third. Yes, we have been trying that whole time for our first. She is going to surprise her husband on Father's Day, but she had to tell someone, so she told me. I am happy for her, but this was supposed to be me. I was supposed to tell my husband on Father's day that he is going to be a dad. I am pretty sure that won't be a possability, and she is also going to anounce it to the whole family that night at our dinner. Fun times!

 Oh god. Honey, wow. I'm so sorry :flower: I sincerely hope that it's your turn very soon.


----------



## Kasey84

karenh said:


> Well, my sister found out today that she is pregnant with her third. Yes, we have been trying that whole time for our first. She is going to surprise her husband on Father's Day, but she had to tell someone, so she told me. I am happy for her, but this was supposed to be me. I was supposed to tell my husband on Father's day that he is going to be a dad. I am pretty sure that won't be a possability, and she is also going to anounce it to the whole family that night at our dinner. Fun times!

I'm so sorry Karen. Thats got to be tough. Thinking of you and hoping its tour turn very soon <3


----------



## jessshakespea

Thank you all for your positive thoughts. 
Karen that must be so hard :( I hope so much that you can do the same on Saturday. :hugs:


----------



## EarthMama

Well ladies...officially a day late for my period. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Kat S

EarthMama said:


> Well ladies...officially a day late for my period. Fingers crossed.

Eeeeeeeeee! Oh I hope this is it! Are you testing today?


----------



## EarthMama

I can't bring myself to test again as I'd rather have AF come instead of seeing a bfn in case I'm not. I tested at 10dpo, got bfn and felt sad. I might have tested too early though? We'll see what tomorrow brings, I might give in and test, ha. The fact that AF didn't come today (when she's usually right on schedule) is encouraging. 

No symptoms though, unless you count absolutely insane moodiness.


----------



## Kat S

EarthMama said:


> I can't bring myself to test again as I'd rather have AF come instead of seeing a bfn in case I'm not. I tested at 10dpo, got bfn and felt sad. I might have tested too early though? We'll see what tomorrow brings, I might give in and test, ha. The fact that AF didn't come today (when she's usually right on schedule) is encouraging.
> 
> No symptoms though, unless you count absolutely insane moodiness.

A friend of mine tested at 12 dpo and got a bfn, but then she realized she was a day late a few days later, tested again, and BFP. If you're late, and that's unusual, I think it's safe to test. But do what your gut tells you :) Good luck!!


----------



## karenh

EarthMama said:


> Well ladies...officially a day late for my period. Fingers crossed.

Good luck! I hope this is it!


----------



## Kasey84

EarthMama said:


> Well ladies...officially a day late for my period. Fingers crossed.

I hope this is your rainbow Earthmama <3


----------



## PeachDaisy

EarthMama said:


> Well ladies...officially a day late for my period. Fingers crossed.

Eeek good luck!!


----------



## EarthMama

Still no sign of AF. Wracking my brain about why she would be late this month, despite the obvious, ha. I am also EXTREMELY dry "down there" which is highly unusual for me. 

My hubby wants to know so he ran out to get me a pregnancy test, haha. :)


----------



## PeachDaisy

EarthMama said:


> Still no sign of AF. Wracking my brain about why she would be late this month, despite the obvious, ha. I am also EXTREMELY dry "down there" which is highly unusual for me.
> 
> My hubby wants to know so he ran out to get me a pregnancy test, haha. :)

Haha! Any news yet?!


----------



## jessshakespea

Oh good luck earthmama! Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## EarthMama

PeachDaisy said:


> EarthMama said:
> 
> 
> Still no sign of AF. Wracking my brain about why she would be late this month, despite the obvious, ha. I am also EXTREMELY dry "down there" which is highly unusual for me.
> 
> My hubby wants to know so he ran out to get me a pregnancy test, haha. :)
> 
> Haha! Any news yet?!Click to expand...

It was a very obvious negative ladies. :nope: 

Not sure what's going on as I'm now 2 days late for AF. 

*sigh*


----------



## PeachDaisy

EarthMama said:


> PeachDaisy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EarthMama said:
> 
> 
> Still no sign of AF. Wracking my brain about why she would be late this month, despite the obvious, ha. I am also EXTREMELY dry "down there" which is highly unusual for me.
> 
> My hubby wants to know so he ran out to get me a pregnancy test, haha. :)
> 
> Haha! Any news yet?!Click to expand...
> 
> It was a very obvious negative ladies. :nope:
> 
> Not sure what's going on as I'm now 2 days late for AF.
> 
> *sigh*Click to expand...

Bummer :( Maybe it's still too soon for a BFP...even with being late. Keeping my fingers crossed until you know for sure!


----------



## mah0113

hi ladies..just wondering if any of you can take a look at my chart. I had a dip today at 7 dpo....im confused because im on progesterone and dont understand how that can happen so early. I did a lot of research on implantation dips and am pretty convinced theres no such thing. anyone on progesteron and chart?


----------



## Nimyra

Mah, it's probably just a random fluctuation. It is still a relatively high temp. I wouldn't read too much into it unless it persists.


----------



## Kat S

EarthMama said:


> PeachDaisy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EarthMama said:
> 
> 
> Still no sign of AF. Wracking my brain about why she would be late this month, despite the obvious, ha. I am also EXTREMELY dry "down there" which is highly unusual for me.
> 
> My hubby wants to know so he ran out to get me a pregnancy test, haha. :)
> 
> Haha! Any news yet?!Click to expand...
> 
> It was a very obvious negative ladies. :nope:
> 
> Not sure what's going on as I'm now 2 days late for AF.
> 
> *sigh*Click to expand...

Oh no! Sometimes our cycles fluctuate a bit. Are you SURE about O date?? It wasn't a day or so later than you thought perhaps?


----------



## jessshakespea

I had a dip at 7dpo. But I think it's normal, prego or not. Not sure about it with progesterone though. See what it does tomorrow! Good luck!


----------



## jessshakespea

:( maybe it is still too early. Fingers crossed!


----------



## karenh

Earthmama: Sorry the test was negative. I hate how our bodies play with us so much, it isnt nice.


----------



## Kat S

So I had FOUR growing follicles!! 2 at 18 and two more that are close behind. I'm so thrilled! So another night or two of Bravelle and IUI Saturday, I think!


----------



## mah0113

Nimyra said:


> Mah, it's probably just a random fluctuation. It is still a relatively high temp. I wouldn't read too much into it unless it persists.

thanks for the response. yeah, it jumped back up today, so keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## EarthMama

Hey Ladies,

AF is still MIA. This is EXTREMELY unusual for me!! I've talked to a few women who said that they didn't get their bfp's until a week or 2 weeks after AF is due...I don't know how that's possible but my mom said it happened to her, as did a friend. 

So I guess until AF comes I am holding out a bit of hope...though I am letting go for now and just living my life normally. It's a waiting game though...lol. I'll test again when I'm a week late if she hasn't come by then.


----------



## mah0113

tested today with wondfo at 9 dpo, bfn :( i dont know why it makes me sad even though I know rationally that its still super early..my last two bfp's were 2 days after AF was due. had bfn's up until then. now that i am on progesterone I wont get AF tomorrow [as I naturally would] but that means even so, I shouldnt test until Monday night. I "feel" so pregnant...I just dont want to be wrong :(


----------



## karenh

sorry for the BFNs girls. I hope you bother aren't out yet. I don't feel pregnant AT ALL. I test in two days.


----------



## PeachDaisy

EarthMama said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> AF is still MIA. This is EXTREMELY unusual for me!! I've talked to a few women who said that they didn't get their bfp's until a week or 2 weeks after AF is due...I don't know how that's possible but my mom said it happened to her, as did a friend.
> 
> So I guess until AF comes I am holding out a bit of hope...though I am letting go for now and just living my life normally. It's a waiting game though...lol. I'll test again when I'm a week late if she hasn't come by then.

Fingers crossed she stays away and you have better news next week ;)


----------



## EarthMama

AF came today. It's okay though. Onwards.


----------



## Kat S

EarthMama said:


> AF came today. It's okay though. Onwards.

:( Awww, man...I'm so sorry! I was really holding out hope for you!! *hugs*


----------



## Nimyra

Thanks for keeping us posted, EarthMama... I was thinking about you.


----------



## mowat

Hi ladies,

Bad news here. Apparently I'm going to have my second loss in two months (third all together). No sign of anything yet, but I guess an ultrasound can't be wrong. Hopefully I can get some thorough treatment this time. Best of luck to all of you still trying.


----------



## LucyLake

Good early morning ladies,

It's 4:30 am here on Father's Day. Somewhere, Kim Kardashian is preparing to pimp out her new child :witch: My vaginal temp has just dropped from a nice 4 day stable 98.3 to 97.45 today on day 28, dpo 12. The cramps are insanely intense and spotting has started. And yet with my past history, I can't even bring myself to take an Advil because this could still be implantation, right? :cry:

I know better, but instead choose to writhe in pain on my bed wondering how yet another month results in an AF. This time I was so sure and had so many symptoms. I even had 55 points on Fertility Friend.

Probably just a bad case of indigestion from all the spinach, almonds, kale, quinoa I forced myself to eat to help this fictitious baby grow. 

Huge mega sigh. *

EarthMama: I'm so sorry and am right there with you. I hadn't even tested yet purposefully awaiting my missed period date today. This month really hurts even more than last. <3

Mowat: I'm so sorry as well and hope your scan was wrong. Definitely, see if you can wait 2 weeks for one more just for peace of mind. Huge hugs <3


----------



## bluestars

mowat said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Bad news here. Apparently I'm going to have my second loss in two months (third all together). No sign of anything yet, but I guess an ultrasound can't be wrong. Hopefully I can get some thorough treatment this time. Best of luck to all of you still trying.

I really hope they are wrong honey! Amazing things can happen to dont loose hope yet ! Xxx


----------



## george83

mowat said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Bad news here. Apparently I'm going to have my second loss in two months (third all together). No sign of anything yet, but I guess an ultrasound can't be wrong. Hopefully I can get some thorough treatment this time. Best of luck to all of you still trying.

:hugs::hugs::hugs: massive hugs sweetie, I don't want to give you false hope as I know that too can be heartbreaking but I have read some many stories of people being given bad news and it turning out positive, I'm really hoping that happens for you. If you don't mind me asking what did the ultrasound show? :hugs: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nimyra

Mowat, I'm so sorry. How far along are you?

this is a difficult road to walk. please let us know how we can help.


----------



## george83

Earthmama I'm really sorry the witch got you, hoping the next cycle is the one for you x x

Lucylake I'm really hoping this is implantation bleeding too and not the start of af, keep us updated please x x


----------



## LucyLake

Thank you George83 <3. Unfortunately, it looks like AF has hit. Just got a BFN on FRER and cramps and bleeding are picking up. Temp is still down at 97.45 almost 1 degree from 98.3 and now safely below my coverline. Temp is always the biggest indicator for me :(

Huge hugs and how are you doing? <3


----------



## george83

Lucy I'm so sorry to hear it, I can't imagine how heartbreaking it must be for you, all this talk of being more fertile after mc is horrible. 

I feel awful talking about my pregnancy like I'm rubbing all of your faces in it so I've been following you all still but not replying, it's been an emotional roller coaster so far we had a private scan which showed everything was ok only for me to start bleeding 2 days later, I tried to keep calm but it got really heavy so we had a scan at the hospital again luckily everything was ok. Then 2 weeks later I started bleeding again just like with my mc so was convinced it was all over but luckily another scan again showed everything was ok. I'm still bleeding now but they don't think it's connected to the baby. It's so difficult seeing blood all the time, I don't think I'll be able to relax x x


----------



## LucyLake

Thank you George83. I've been surprised honestly and humbled after first try success.. The first month my timing was off a day or 2 and this month I bd up until day 15 when I got a 2nd peak smiley, 1st peak was day 10. I was so sure I had already o'ed, but then lo and behold, a 1 degree temp increase on day 16. I did pre-seed and everything short of a ferning microscope this month though..so I figured bd on day 15 and o day 16 would still get me there.

I had no idea! George83, you have been so amazingly supportive and wonderful! And I've been dying to hear about your baby, but didn't want to press because I figured you were being cautious purposefully. <3. I'm always here if you want to talk and you can also pm. It helps us all to see that there's light at the end of the tunnel also :hugs:

I'm so glad everything is ok and can only imagine how you've been feeling! <3 I think you can safely feel like this is your rainbow now and I'm really, sincerely happy for you <3. Our time will come George83 and just know that you can tell us anything. I'm so glad to be able to see your progress and it helps me prepare because I always figured I will spot with a rainbow as well. But, it doesn't mean the end <3. Huge hugs George83 and I'm so sorry it hasn't been as easy as it should be, it just seems unfair that it can't be like our first times and uneventful after MC! <3


----------



## Kasey84

Mowat- Big hugs to you. I'm so sorry <3

Earthmama and Lucylake- I'm sorry AF got you. I understand how discouraging and frustrating it is. It's hard to stay positive, but we have to keep trying don't we? 

George83- I'm sorry you've hard these scares! I'm hope and pray that everything continues to go well <3

AFM, been having some EWCM, but no positive opk yet. 

I hope the future has wonderful things in store for us all <3


----------



## LucyLake

Kasey84: I'm so excited for you!! It sounds like you should be getting a high and peak very soon!! <3 :dust: Thank you so much! I have to tell you that you and George83 really cheered me up and I loved your words about keeping on trying. I've been literally inconsolable and my husband was kind enough to take my son ice skating so I could just rest. 

:hugs:

Can you lovely ladies take a look at my chart and tell me what you think? Does my timing just suck? I need the honest truth. My cycle is 28 days, my luteal phase is 12. Last month my cycle was 28 days, my luteal phase was 13 days. What I need to know is did you conceive your first child, miscarriage, rainbow ON the day of ovulation? Day before? I feel like I'm doing it the day before and getting nowhere:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php?d=2013-06-03&mode=a&ts=1371406950&u=

Any words of advice would be awesome, thank you so much <3. Should I do it just 4 days next month on the peak days after I get a smiley OPK? Every other day? It seems like we're fizzling out as time goes on since my husband works a 60+ hour workweek.


----------



## Kat S

LucyLake, I'd BD the day before O and every other day thereafter for 5 days. Spermmies live for up to 72 hours, as long as there are some in there and ready for the egg when it releases, you've done it right!


----------



## george83

LucyLake said:


> Thank you George83. I've been surprised honestly and humbled after first try success.. The first month my timing was off a day or 2 and this month I bd up until day 15 when I got a 2nd peak smiley, 1st peak was day 10. I was so sure I had already o'ed, but then lo and behold, a 1 degree temp increase on day 16. I did pre-seed and everything short of a ferning microscope this month though..so I figured bd on day 15 and o day 16 would still get me there.
> 
> I had no idea! George83, you have been so amazingly supportive and wonderful! And I've been dying to hear about your baby, but didn't want to press because I figured you were being cautious purposefully. <3. I'm always here if you want to talk and you can also pm. It helps us all to see that there's light at the end of the tunnel also :hugs:
> 
> I'm so glad everything is ok and can only imagine how you've been feeling! <3 I think you can safely feel like this is your rainbow now and I'm really, sincerely happy for you <3. Our time will come George83 and just know that you can tell us anything. I'm so glad to be able to see your progress and it helps me prepare because I always figured I will spot with a rainbow as well. But, it doesn't mean the end <3. Huge hugs George83 and I'm so sorry it hasn't been as easy as it should be, it just seems unfair that it can't be like our first times and uneventful after MC! <3

Thanks Lucy I really appreciate your kinds words, we haven't told anybody about the baby yet and I feel bad worrying my husband with my worries when he's got his own to deal with to. I honestly didn't think a mc would have such a long lasting effect even now it's devastating. 

I'm really hoping you manage to get your rainbow next month you've been so strong for everybody else on here, you deserve it x x


----------



## george83

Kasey84 said:


> Mowat- Big hugs to you. I'm so sorry <3
> 
> Earthmama and Lucylake- I'm sorry AF got you. I understand how discouraging and frustrating it is. It's hard to stay positive, but we have to keep trying don't we?
> 
> George83- I'm sorry you've hard these scares! I'm hope and pray that everything continues to go well <3
> 
> AFM, been having some EWCM, but no positive opk yet.
> 
> I hope the future has wonderful things in store for us all <3

Thanks kasey84 and I'm really hoping you get your positive soon and this is your month x x


----------



## LucyLake

Thank you KatS. I just read back on the thread and feel like I've been in a bunker with our business the last 2 weeks. I'm so hopeful and excited for you this cycle. That's awesome about your 2 follicles!! <3 :dust:

I will try what you said. As you see on my chart, we are starting early every month. On day 16 and 17, we did not bd. My temp fell on day 13 and rose on day 14 and I figured I had o'ed. I'm not sure if we're just not one of the lucky 20% or if something is off. Maybe I just need to relax. <3


----------



## LucyLake

george83 said:


> LucyLake said:
> 
> 
> Thank you George83. I've been surprised honestly and humbled after first try success.. The first month my timing was off a day or 2 and this month I bd up until day 15 when I got a 2nd peak smiley, 1st peak was day 10. I was so sure I had already o'ed, but then lo and behold, a 1 degree temp increase on day 16. I did pre-seed and everything short of a ferning microscope this month though..so I figured bd on day 15 and o day 16 would still get me there.
> 
> I had no idea! George83, you have been so amazingly supportive and wonderful! And I've been dying to hear about your baby, but didn't want to press because I figured you were being cautious purposefully. <3. I'm always here if you want to talk and you can also pm. It helps us all to see that there's light at the end of the tunnel also :hugs:
> 
> I'm so glad everything is ok and can only imagine how you've been feeling! <3 I think you can safely feel like this is your rainbow now and I'm really, sincerely happy for you <3. Our time will come George83 and just know that you can tell us anything. I'm so glad to be able to see your progress and it helps me prepare because I always figured I will spot with a rainbow as well. But, it doesn't mean the end <3. Huge hugs George83 and I'm so sorry it hasn't been as easy as it should be, it just seems unfair that it can't be like our first times and uneventful after MC! <3
> 
> Thanks Lucy I really appreciate your kinds words, we haven't told anybody about the baby yet and I feel bad worrying my husband with my worries when he's got his own to deal with to. I honestly didn't think a mc would have such a long lasting effect even now it's devastating.
> 
> I'm really hoping you manage to get your rainbow next month you've been so strong for everybody else on here, you deserve it x xClick to expand...

Thank you so much George83 and wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months from here on out! <3. It sounds like it really must be a sub-chorionic hematoma because I know my doctor would put me on bed rest if she thought it was a true issue. I hope it goes away, but even if it doesn't, I know tmonster in second tri was told she needed a d&c. She fought and is pregnant still and the bleeding stopped in 2nd tri. I know it will be the same for you <3 I'm so happy for you and your husband and hope you can tell people when you feel ready. I know I felt like waiting until the 5th month, but I can't imagine how hard it is to be waiting with this secret, especially since you're a teacher and on your feet a lot. :hugs: thank you for your kind words <3


----------



## mah0113

how are you ladies today?

I had another bfn today at 11 dpo. my last to preg [which were both losses] I didnt test positive until the evening of 12 dpo so I am hoping for tomorrow but inside I just know its not going to happen :cry:

ive been havign lots of symptoms, and its funny, but thats what makes me think im not preg haha. bc the two times I WAS preg, I had very few symptoms. both times I had weird spotting, which is what tipped me off---but this time, because of the progesterone, theres no spotting at all. the first time I also had super sore boobs, though I did not have sore boobs at all the second time. Second time just had weird cm and was SUPER sleepy---this time I am sleepy but that is prob just the progesterone, as I am sleepy EVERY month once I start taking it.

Aside from that, so far I have had a weird chart [must more rocky than last month], a low grade temp throughout the day from 8 dpo until today, a stuffy head and chest congestion, and as of the past two days, really greasy hair and face. 

every time I have been "convinced" bc of all my "symptoms" I get AF. 

If I dont get my bfp this month, I will have to put off trying until august. which will put me at the 1 yr anniversary of my first loss. Its just so hard watching the time pass you by...I was thinking I would be preg by the due date of the first baby, but I wasnt. Then I thought Id be preg by the due date of the second baby, but the second baby would have been due in August, so if no bfp this cycle, that date is gone too.

I dont know why we put arbitrary deadlines on ourselves though..sigh.


----------



## LucyLake

Hi Mah0113. I'm sorry I didn't look far back enough to see your post yesterday until now.

Just wanted to say that your chart looks really good, except how come FF doesn't want to give you full cross-hairs? So annoying!! :( For some reason, I can't put mine in my siggy, but I linked mine up at the top in this thread--a few threads above yours. My temp fell drastically overnight almost one point and I got my AF today. But, yours looks really good and it looks like you may have had an implantation dip!! :happydance: Definitely, don't count yourself out just yet. I know a lot of people told me that day 11, 77%, or some absurd number of positives are already in the record books, but I'm not buying it because I've heard so many amazing day 14-16 stories. 

I also wanted to agree about your symptoms. I had NONE with my son. None. The only thing was very light to moderate cramps when AF was actually late. I probably tested at DPO 15 with him. I swear to god, life was so much easier not knowing about temping, dpo, and OPK's. :cry:

With my miscarriage, I had sore breasts and they were super perky. I was also strangely not hungry. I had no spotting or anything until 5w3 with my MC sweet baby.

So, I understand about the symptoms. I felt I had SO many this time and you can see my chart...it was ridic! I had sore boobs and still do! Nausea! Greasy hair! And still do! It's insane. I think I'm back to normal post-MC hormonally finally is all. Now, if only I could get pregnant :cry: But, greasy hair was also present for me while pregnant with my MC and to me, your symptoms are really good. And you know how PMS symptoms mimic pregnancy so don't lose hope <3

If you don't mind me asking, why do you need to wait for August? I'm so sorry, I know how you feel as my husband wanted to wait for my second AF/post-MC and I also waited 9 years since our son was born for him to want a second child. I hope maybe you can try before August and most of all, that you will get your BFP tomorrow.


----------



## mah0113

LucyLake said:


> Hi Mah0113. I'm sorry I didn't look far back enough to see your post yesterday until now.
> 
> Just wanted to say that your chart looks really good, except how come FF doesn't want to give you full cross-hairs? So annoying!! :( For some reason, I can't put mine in my siggy, but I linked mine up at the top in this thread--a few threads above yours. My temp fell drastically overnight almost one point and I got my AF today. But, yours looks really good and it looks like you may have had an implantation dip!! :happydance: Definitely, don't count yourself out just yet. I know a lot of people told me that day 11, 77%, or some absurd number of positives are already in the record books, but I'm not buying it because I've heard so many amazing day 14-16 stories.
> 
> I also wanted to agree about your symptoms. I had NONE with my son. None. The only thing was very light to moderate cramps when AF was actually late. I probably tested at DPO 15 with him. I swear to god, life was so much easier not knowing about temping, dpo, and OPK's. :cry:
> 
> With my miscarriage, I had sore breasts and they were super perky. I was also strangely not hungry. I had no spotting or anything until 5w3 with my MC sweet baby.
> 
> So, I understand about the symptoms. I felt I had SO many this time and you can see my chart...it was ridic! I had sore boobs and still do! Nausea! Greasy hair! And still do! It's insane. I think I'm back to normal post-MC hormonally finally is all. Now, if only I could get pregnant :cry: But, greasy hair was also present for me while pregnant with my MC and to me, your symptoms are really good. And you know how PMS symptoms mimic pregnancy so don't lose hope <3
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, why do you need to wait for August? I'm so sorry, I know how you feel as my husband wanted to wait for my second AF/post-MC and I also waited 9 years since our son was born for him to want a second child. I hope maybe you can try before August and most of all, that you will get your BFP tomorrow.


Thank you so much for your kind and encouraging post--I'm sorry about af, but keep your chin up. Your time will come.

I have to wait because I'm studying for the bar exam right now and the exam itself is July 30, July 31, and August 1----I kind of made the decision today because when I'm ttc I am so engrossed in it and constantly googling and obsessing. Not to mention, te progesterone wipes me out. I can't even stay awake. I'm having a hard time studying right now because I need to nap/fall asleep during lectures and I am just thinking how I never want to study for this stupid test ever again, so I better pass the first time around! So, just for the sake of not throwing 3 years of law school down the drain, I think I should do nothing but study in July. Of course if I'm pregnant I will take the sleepiness and progesterone side effects happily! But if I'm not, is better to wait. My mom was begging me to wait until after anyway, but I told her I just can't NOT try after the losses. So who knows if I actually use protection next month or not, but for now, I think ill be out till August.


----------



## karenh

Earthmama: Sorry AF came. Good luck this cycle.

Mowat: OH NO! I am sorry you have to go through another loss. I hope they can figure out what is going on and help you carry full term.

Lucy: So sorry you are in pain and that this cycle didnt work. TTC is such a rough journey.

George: seeing blood has got to be so scary. I am glad that you have been able to be monitored and that everything is ok. I hope you are able to enjoy your pregnancy soon.

Mah: I hope you get your BFP today. Good luck studying for the bar. That is stressful enough in and of itself. Take care of yourself.

AFM: I got AF this weekend. We are done TTC. It is really hard, but I think we may be moving toward adoption. DH is thinking about talking about it. We don't have the money right now becuase of our two years of medical treatments to try and have a baby, so we are probably going to have to wait two years before we can start that process. I really hope it doesn't take that long, but who knows.


----------



## mah0113

Karen, your sig breaks my heart. You must be a very strong woman. I can't imagine getting to te day where I decide I am just done ttc---it must be a very difficult decision. But you never know what the future holds--a fam friend of ours tried for TEN years. She wound up having a baby naturally after a decade of trying. This entire process is just such a mystery. It really sucks having no control. I wish you the best, and lots of healthy happy babies.

As for me, I thought I got a faint shadowy line on a wondfo this morning, my husband could see it too. So I went out and bought first response and I'm pretty sure it's bfn. 12 dpo today. I used second morning urine. I was so sure it would be a positive that I bought my hubby a "happy Father's Day to dad-to-be" card and thought I'd leave it on his pillow so he sees it when he gets home. I cried in the middle of cvs when I read the card. So disappointed.


----------



## Kat S

karenh said:


> AFM: I got AF this weekend. We are done TTC. It is really hard, but I think we may be moving toward adoption. DH is thinking about talking about it. We don't have the money right now becuase of our two years of medical treatments to try and have a baby, so we are probably going to have to wait two years before we can start that process. I really hope it doesn't take that long, but who knows.

:cry: Oh, Karen...I can't tell you how sorry I am. I know you've just done it all time and time again. This really sucks. I'm happy for you that you still have the option to adopt. Once you get "too old," even that option is closed unless you have heaps of money. Your rainbow baby is still in your future! If you aren't up for sticking around, I'd still like to keep in touch if you like. Up to you! email is: [email protected]


----------



## Kat S

mah0113 said:


> As for me, I thought I got a faint shadowy line on a wondfo this morning, my husband could see it too. So I went out and bought first response and I'm pretty sure it's bfn. 12 dpo today. I used second morning urine. I was so sure it would be a positive that I bought my hubby a "happy Father's Day to dad-to-be" card and thought I'd leave it on his pillow so he sees it when he gets home. I cried in the middle of cvs when I read the card. So disappointed.

Ugh, that is hard. I hate seeing that bfn :growlmad: BUT...you're not out yet!! I know you feel super disappointed and sad, but af hasn't shown up yet, and so so so many women just don't get a positive test until a few days later. It can be the same for you. Try to shake off today's test, put that card away for later, and keep hoping! :hugs:


----------



## karenh

Kat S said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> AFM: I got AF this weekend. We are done TTC. It is really hard, but I think we may be moving toward adoption. DH is thinking about talking about it. We don't have the money right now becuase of our two years of medical treatments to try and have a baby, so we are probably going to have to wait two years before we can start that process. I really hope it doesn't take that long, but who knows.
> 
> :cry: Oh, Karen...I can't tell you how sorry I am. I know you've just done it all time and time again. This really sucks. I'm happy for you that you still have the option to adopt. Once you get "too old," even that option is closed unless you have heaps of money. Your rainbow baby is still in your future! If you aren't up for sticking around, I'd still like to keep in touch if you like. Up to you! email is: [email protected]Click to expand...

I would love to keep in touch! [email protected]


----------



## Kasey84

Lucylake- Thank you for your kind words. You've been such a support and I really hope we get to continue our journeys as bump buddies very soon :) <3 

Mah0113- I'm sorry for the bfn, but don't count yourself out yet! I hope it turns out to be a bfp! 

Karenh- Words cannot express how sorry I am. My heart breaks for you. It sounds like you've walked a long and hard road and its so unfair. Whatever path you choose to move forward on I hope it leads you to a Rainbow. You deserve it and you'll be such a good mom <3


----------



## mah0113

Well ladies, like clock work, had a temp dip at 13 dpo. I guess this means af will be here in two days :( 

I just don't understand...we timed everything, my chart was so different than last month, I had a fever (I can't remember the last time I had a fever before this)... How on earth do people get pregnant "accidentally" when all this orchestrating yields no results!!


----------



## Kat S

mah0113 said:


> Well ladies, like clock work, had a temp dip at 13 dpo. I guess this means af will be here in two days :(
> 
> I just don't understand...we timed everything, my chart was so different than last month, I had a fever (I can't remember the last time I had a fever before this)... How on earth do people get pregnant "accidentally" when all this orchestrating yields no results!!

Ugh, I'm so sorry!

Yeah, that frustrates me, too! Here I have two follies and did a perfectly timed IUI so the swimmers didn't die off trying to get through the cervix and up to the Fallopian tubes. Yet it hasn't worked yet (aside from one m/c)!! I don't truly understand.


----------



## Kasey84

mah0113 said:


> Well ladies, like clock work, had a temp dip at 13 dpo. I guess this means af will be here in two days :(
> 
> I just don't understand...we timed everything, my chart was so different than last month, I had a fever (I can't remember the last time I had a fever before this)... How on earth do people get pregnant "accidentally" when all this orchestrating yields no results!!

I know just what you mean. I had this same conversation with a friend yesterday! It's nothing short of a miracle that people get pregnant accidentally. And it's so frustrating for those of us who work so hard and end up disappointed each month :( 

I hope it's our turn soon!


----------



## LucyLake

MAH0113: Thank you for speaking my language. Don't count yourself out yet, that chart looks good and is well above your coverline. Mine went below coverline the morning I got my AF! Remember that a very small number of pregnancy charts actually go triphasic, but it's important to stay above the coverline is all. I loved what you said about how difficult this is. I had an easy go of it the first two times, they were first try successes. The third time hasn't been the charm and I'm at a loss to understand. I'm hoping it's because both months, I bd the day before ovulation and not the day of. I'm lost because I saw my OB yesterday (worrywart craziness made me go in) and she said my lining is perfect and my ovaries look good. She told me to keep charting and doing my OPK's and after 6 months, they will review and give me meds if needed but she doesn't think it will be an issue. I've been running, but eating a ton and maintaining current weight just to create the blood flow needed for good lining. I eat leafy greens everyday, force myself to inhale kale practically, have invested tons of money in protein shakes. Could it be my husband? :cry: I hope everything goes well with your exams! I totally understand as my SIL is in law school at St. Mary's and it's a full-time job. And that's not even a top tier school! I didn't realize how close August is. I hope you still get pregnant this month because though August seems close, everyday of TTC feels like an eternity. <3


----------



## LucyLake

KatS: you've been a huge source of inspiration for me. I just want to know why Baby and Bump doesn't have a like button for posts because I always agree with you. Good luck with your upcoming TWW. I'm really dying to hear some more good news on this thread after the last few days! <3

Kasey84: thank you so much. I've taken away so many lessons in patience and just wish I could be more like you since I started here in February. I'm so hoping that this is your month! You deserve it and will be a great mom seeing how patient you are! And as I told KatS, this thread could use some good news! <3

George83: How are things going? <3

Nimyra: thinking of you. Yesterday was crazy and I moved all this crap in our home office and we bought a new Dell. I also saw my OB!! I am not as busy this evening. <3

Mowat: how are you getting on? Thinking of you so much <3

KarenH: Karen, with all my heart I'm sorry about this month. I so want you to get your little one!!! :cry: I can only imagine how you're feeling and just pray so much that you will Not be trying per say, but get pregnant naturally in the coming months. <3. Be kind to yourself. Your husband sounds like an absolute gem and I have no doubt that good things come to those who wait. I hope you also adopt and conceive on your own. I wonder if you can do IVF at some point? I cannot believe that here in the states, it's out of pocket, but you get one shot at it free elsewhere! :( I'm on FB if you want to add me everyone and also my emails [email protected]. Let us know how you get on KarenH, you're never alone! Huge hugs and I'd love to add you!! <3


----------



## Kat S

Awww, LL! Man, we really have to keep each other going because no matter how much my real life friends and family care, they have NO IDEA what I'm going through. You guys do. You know the elation, frustration, panic, etc that comes every day...hell, several times a day! You guys make me feel normal.

I have to admit I'm having a tough time today. 3 dpiui and my PMA seems to have drowned in the sea. My trigger shot gives me false symptoms, so that's frustrating to deal with each day. Is it or isn't it? I feel like...like I did when I was 16 and I suspected my boyfriend was either going to ask me to prom or going to break up with me any minute. GAHHHH! So frustrating! I'm feeling crampy and icky today...nothing major...just enough to notice and be annoyed because it's making me think about WHY it's hurting every single second.


----------



## LucyLake

KatS: huge hugs and loved your prom analogy! :D. I often feel the same thing as I wait every month hoping a previously one and done husband doesn't get cold feet (knock on wood so far), hoping to see ovulatory patterns, looking in vain for symptoms...it's like trying to get out of quicksand really and just treading above the surface!

You are so right and I can honestly say it feels like a family here! My husband doesn't share my concerns about lining and lifestyle. 

I'm so sorry about your day today!! But, I'm also so hopeful for you having heard so many stories of first tri ladies unexpectedly sick during the two week wait!! <3. I hope this is your month so much!! <3. Be kind to yourself today, you so deserve it! I'm making it my absolute mission to hit Sephora after work and buy some marshmallow powder! Retail therapy lol!

Thinking about you a lot :hugs:


----------



## Kat S

LL, I'm glad you are having an up day!! Your positive energy really helps, too!

Well, I'm not "sick" per se, just have some uterine cramping, which is par for the course with the trigger shot. Happens to me every month we use it! But you can imagine that having any feelings down there gives you hope that it means more "this time". 

We've decided to paint our fireplace wall a nice blue/grey color. Our house is in a Colonial revival style, so "federal blue" seemed a good choice! We'll leave the fireplace ivory so it stands out agains the dark wall. Hoping this project cheers me up today!!!


----------



## LucyLake

My doctor said be positive and tell yourself this is it. I'm entering my 3rd cycle of TTC and hoping third times the charm! I had a box of 45 Always pads that had lasted since the MC. I'm down to 2 left and just absolutely refuse to buy more! Hoping that having none left is a sign that the witch won't be welcome this coming month!

Federal blue sounds so lovely and what a great bonding experience for you and your hubby! I love the idea! Colonial is my favorite, we have Cape Cod style and I just dream of a large Colonial, Federal style.

Your cramps sound like a great and positive sign, especially if they're just strangely light pulling. I hope you feel better KatS and enjoy this day! It's raining here a bit and kind of quiet. Huge hugs and good luck with the project, I know it will turn out amazing! <3


----------



## mah0113

LucyLake said:


> MAH0113: Thank you for speaking my language. Don't count yourself out yet, that chart looks good and is well above your coverline. Mine went below coverline the morning I got my AF! Remember that a very small number of pregnancy charts actually go triphasic, but it's important to stay above the coverline is all. I loved what you said about how difficult this is. I had an easy go of it the first two times, they were first try successes. The third time hasn't been the charm and I'm at a loss to understand. I'm hoping it's because both months, I bd the day before ovulation and not the day of. I'm lost because I saw my OB yesterday (worrywart craziness made me go in) and she said my lining is perfect and my ovaries look good. She told me to keep charting and doing my OPK's and after 6 months, they will review and give me meds if needed but she doesn't think it will be an issue. I've been running, but eating a ton and maintaining current weight just to create the blood flow needed for good lining. I eat leafy greens everyday, force myself to inhale kale practically, have invested tons of money in protein shakes. Could it be my husband? :cry: I hope everything goes well with your exams! I totally understand as my SIL is in law school at St. Mary's and it's a full-time job. And that's not even a top tier school! I didn't realize how close August is. I hope you still get pregnant this month because though August seems close, everyday of TTC feels like an eternity. <3


happy to hear your tests thus far are looking good! its also good to know that you've already carried babies to term, so hopefully its just a matter of time for you. how long have you been ttc your third?

also, what does kale do? 

and lastly, my temp stayed above the coverline last month too--it was just the temp dip that signaled AF. I think that might be because of the progesterone..I have a feeling that while I am on it, my temp wont dip below cover. Its really weird tho, because some nights I take it much later so there is like a 27 hour gap between doses, and of course I temp every 5 minutes even tho its not useful info lol., but I noticed that once the 24 hour mark nears my temps start going down, and once it passes, they are way down. I am trying to strike a balance between keeping 2% hope, because Ive seen preg charts with temp dips, and not being unrealistic---bc I also know what is normal for me. I went to sleep last night thinking "if my temp is down in the morning, its over." So I dont want to hold onto false hope [esp after another bfn] and then be crushed all over again. But then theres the crazy ttc'er inside thats like "well...you DID sleep with the AC on the first time in a few weeks so mayyybbbeee.." lol.


----------



## Kat S

Mah0113, omg, yes, we do tell ourselves some whoppers when in reality we know it's over, don't we? It's so hard to let go each month...

That said, I really hope you get your BFP very soon! ...and it really is true that it's not over 'till AF flies!


----------



## mowat

Thanks for thinking of me Lucy. Still hanging in there. No sign of miscarriage yet---hoping something happens soon.

The good news is I heard from my doctor in Vancouver. One of my local doctors called her and she called me back the same day. She said she'd like to do a hysteroscopy and lysis of adhesions (removal of scar tissue basically), in July when I'll be in Vancouver anyway. Really hoping this is the answer to my recurrent miscarriages.

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## karenh

DH sat me down last night to make sure I knew that he wants to adopt. He is starting to get excited about it, but he is also still trying to deal with the loss of not being able to create a child. He says he will get there, it will just take him longer than me. I personally dont care if you child has our DNA or not. The biggest loss I felt is when I thought we would never have kids. We have our first fundraiser this weekend. We are doing a garage sale, and so many people have contributed stuff that we dont have enough room to put it. I just hope that people come and buy the stuff!

My blog is up and running, though it is still a work in progress. I hope you guys can all follow me! Jkhadoption.wordpress.com


----------



## Kasey84

Kat S and Lucylake, it really is like family here! I don't know what I would do without this support. My family and friends are good, yes, but its not the same! 

How are you doing Kat S? I hope today is a better day for you! 

Mah0113- My fingers are crossed for you! 

Mowat- I'm glad to hear you have some appointments coming up soon. I hope it's a step toward your rainbow <3 

Karenh- Ill definitely be following your blog! I'm so excited for you as you began the process for adoption. I hope you have a baby in your arms before too long <3 

AFM, I'm on cd 19 and still no positive opk! My cycles have been inconsistent since my mc- 27, 29, 35, and 33 days. I did have EWCM on cd 13,14, and 15. Could I have missed the LH surge or maybe I didn't ovulate? Any thoughts? This is so frustrating :(


----------



## LucyLake

mah0113 said:


> LucyLake said:
> 
> 
> MAH0113: Thank you for speaking my language. Don't count yourself out yet, that chart looks good and is well above your coverline. Mine went below coverline the morning I got my AF! Remember that a very small number of pregnancy charts actually go triphasic, but it's important to stay above the coverline is all. I loved what you said about how difficult this is. I had an easy go of it the first two times, they were first try successes. The third time hasn't been the charm and I'm at a loss to understand. I'm hoping it's because both months, I bd the day before ovulation and not the day of. I'm lost because I saw my OB yesterday (worrywart craziness made me go in) and she said my lining is perfect and my ovaries look good. She told me to keep charting and doing my OPK's and after 6 months, they will review and give me meds if needed but she doesn't think it will be an issue. I've been running, but eating a ton and maintaining current weight just to create the blood flow needed for good lining. I eat leafy greens everyday, force myself to inhale kale practically, have invested tons of money in protein shakes. Could it be my husband? :cry: I hope everything goes well with your exams! I totally understand as my SIL is in law school at St. Mary's and it's a full-time job. And that's not even a top tier school! I didn't realize how close August is. I hope you still get pregnant this month because though August seems close, everyday of TTC feels like an eternity. <3
> 
> 
> happy to hear your tests thus far are looking good! its also good to know that you've already carried babies to term, so hopefully its just a matter of time for you. how long have you been ttc your third?
> 
> also, what does kale do?
> 
> and lastly, my temp stayed above the coverline last month too--it was just the temp dip that signaled AF. I think that might be because of the progesterone..I have a feeling that while I am on it, my temp wont dip below cover. Its really weird tho, because some nights I take it much later so there is like a 27 hour gap between doses, and of course I temp every 5 minutes even tho its not useful info lol., but I noticed that once the 24 hour mark nears my temps start going down, and once it passes, they are way down. I am trying to strike a balance between keeping 2% hope, because Ive seen preg charts with temp dips, and not being unrealistic---bc I also know what is normal for me. I went to sleep last night thinking "if my temp is down in the morning, its over." So I dont want to hold onto false hope [esp after another bfn] and then be crushed all over again. But then theres the crazy ttc'er inside thats like "well...you DID sleep with the AC on the first time in a few weeks so mayyybbbeee.." lol.Click to expand...

Hi MAH0113!! <3 Sorry for the late response, this week has been such a struggle. My husband and I now own the limo biz outright, our old partner is out and back in Lebanon. It's been a huge amount of work. We also decided to redecorate our home office since I got AF and that coincided with all this. I've been putting together IKEA furniture.

This is my third month trying. I waited one AF post-MC and then hubby wanted to wait a second AF.

Kale and greens in general help with fertility. I'm vegetarian and they also helped me lose weight. I don't get as hungry with all the greens and my all-important Cashew Tamari salad dressing from Mother's Cafe :D

How are you doing today? I just saw your thread and the fact that your temp went back up is huge!! :D <3 Hope this is your bfp!! <3


----------



## LucyLake

Mowat: I'm glad to hear from you <3 We are all here with you and I'm praying that all is okay and that they made a mistake :hugs: With all my heart, I'm sorry this is happening to you. Did they diagnose you with Asherman's? I hope the scar tissue is not related to that at all in any way and that you don't have Asherman's. We are thinking of you and hope all is okay <3 <3 Huge hugs :hugs: :hug:

Kasey84: Don't worry, you may really have a very short LH surge and you could easily miss the positive if you weren't testing every 12 hours or less. I got a faint positive the first month I charted and was so frustrated because a faint + on FRER is really a negative. I never got a true positive that month, but know I ovulated based on my temps going up and staying that way until AF. Are you using the Clearblue Easy Ovulation Tests with the smiley face? Those are the very best! You may have already told us, but are you temping? <3 Huge hugs <3

My cycles are also all over the place. This month, only 4 days of bleeding which seems to be the new norm. My cycles have been 31 days, 25 days, 28 days, 28 days. My OB told me not to worry, that even though the bleeding is only 4 days long it doesn't mean I'm not fertile <3 I know how annoying charting can be and huge hugs Kasey84 <3

KarenH: Awww...I wish I could contribute to your garage sale. I love that you guys are thinking to adopt!! I wonder if you could foster-adopt? <3 KarenH, let us know how we can help and love the idea of a blog!! <3 Huge hugs, you are a big inspiration to all of us.


----------



## karenh

LucyLake said:


> Mowat: I'm glad to hear from you <3 We are all here with you and I'm praying that all is okay and that they made a mistake :hugs: With all my heart, I'm sorry this is happening to you. Did they diagnose you with Asherman's? I hope the scar tissue is not related to that at all in any way and that you don't have Asherman's. We are thinking of you and hope all is okay <3 <3 Huge hugs :hugs: :hug:
> 
> Kasey84: Don't worry, you may really have a very short LH surge and you could easily miss the positive if you weren't testing every 12 hours or less. I got a faint positive the first month I charted and was so frustrated because a faint + on FRER is really a negative. I never got a true positive that month, but know I ovulated based on my temps going up and staying that way until AF. Are you using the Clearblue Easy Ovulation Tests with the smiley face? Those are the very best! You may have already told us, but are you temping? <3 Huge hugs <3
> 
> My cycles are also all over the place. This month, only 4 days of bleeding which seems to be the new norm. My cycles have been 31 days, 25 days, 28 days, 28 days. My OB told me not to worry, that even though the bleeding is only 4 days long it doesn't mean I'm not fertile <3 I know how annoying charting can be and huge hugs Kasey84 <3
> 
> KarenH: Awww...I wish I could contribute to your garage sale. I love that you guys are thinking to adopt!! I wonder if you could foster-adopt? <3 KarenH, let us know how we can help and love the idea of a blog!! <3 Huge hugs, you are a big inspiration to all of us.

I am going to try and put a donation button on my blog, not that anyone here is being pushed to donate : ) There isn't a foster to adopt program here in Oregon. We have done A LOT of research into different adoption options and feel as though international adoption is the right choice for us. Thank you for your kinds workds and your support. I really hope you get your BFP soon.


----------



## Nimyra

Karen, my DH and I also looked into adoption options and there are some great advantages to international adoption - like a set timeline and fewer legal risks. My husband was just telling me yesterday that a woman he works with just got the call to travel to Ethiopia to adopt her new daughter. 

Maybe we'll be down that road at some point two. I've decided to give TTC another year or two first, but I think adoption may be part of my ultimate plan.

Best wishes -- please stay in touch!


----------



## mowat

Unfortunately, Lucy, I was diagnosed with Asherman's after my first miscarriage. Or should i say I diagnosed myself with Asherman's and then told my gynecologist. He agreed. I was treated and then I got a second opinion from an experienced Asherman's doctor. She thought I should try to get pregnant as everything looked "fairly" good. She now agrees maybe the Asherman's is still the problem. I'm really hoping that once that is addressed I might be alright. Really hoping.

Unfortunately it looks like I might not get my surgery until August. I'm going to go to my local doctor next week if I haven't started miscarrying to see if they can get me in any sooner.


----------



## Nimyra

BFN today at 9 DPO. I'm so scared my BFP won't come.


----------



## Kasey84

LucyLake said:


> Mowat: I'm glad to hear from you <3 We are all here with you and I'm praying that all is okay and that they made a mistake :hugs: With all my heart, I'm sorry this is happening to you. Did they diagnose you with Asherman's? I hope the scar tissue is not related to that at all in any way and that you don't have Asherman's. We are thinking of you and hope all is okay <3 <3 Huge hugs :hugs: :hug:
> 
> Kasey84: Don't worry, you may really have a very short LH surge and you could easily miss the positive if you weren't testing every 12 hours or less. I got a faint positive the first month I charted and was so frustrated because a faint + on FRER is really a negative. I never got a true positive that month, but know I ovulated based on my temps going up and staying that way until AF. Are you using the Clearblue Easy Ovulation Tests with the smiley face? Those are the very best! You may have already told us, but are you temping? <3 Huge hugs <3
> 
> My cycles are also all over the place. This month, only 4 days of bleeding which seems to be the new norm. My cycles have been 31 days, 25 days, 28 days, 28 days. My OB told me not to worry, that even though the bleeding is only 4 days long it doesn't mean I'm not fertile <3 I know how annoying charting can be and huge hugs Kasey84 <3
> 
> KarenH: Awww...I wish I could contribute to your garage sale. I love that you guys are thinking to adopt!! I wonder if you could foster-adopt? <3 KarenH, let us know how we can help and love the idea of a blog!! <3 Huge hugs, you are a big inspiration to all of us.

Thanks Lucylake! I hope your right and I just missed my positive. We BD'd every other day anyway. I was using first response digital tests. I started temping (orally) as well, but not much luck in that department. My temps were all over the place....I think it takes some time to get the hang of!


----------



## Kasey84

Nimyra said:


> BFN today at 9 DPO. I'm so scared my BFP won't come.

I'm sorry Nimyra! Has AF arrived yet? If not, maybe there's still hope for a BFP! I know what you mean though. Sometimes it feels like I'll never get my Rainbow. 

Big hugs <3


----------



## karenh

Nimyra said:


> Karen, my DH and I also looked into adoption options and there are some great advantages to international adoption - like a set timeline and fewer legal risks. My husband was just telling me yesterday that a woman he works with just got the call to travel to Ethiopia to adopt her new daughter.
> 
> Maybe we'll be down that road at some point two. I've decided to give TTC another year or two first, but I think adoption may be part of my ultimate plan.
> 
> Best wishes -- please stay in touch!

Thank you! We are actually looking into Ethiopia! I hope her journey goes well.


----------



## Kasey84

Today was my due date :'(

It hurts to know I should have a baby in my arms right now, but instead I'm lying in bed with nothing but a broken heart. Today should have been a day full of joy, but it is, and always will be, a difficult and sad day. My life is changed, just not in the way I wanted. 

My OH is away at work, so I'm spending the day with my sisters. I'm just not sure how to get up and face the day. I can't believe it's here already! 

I'm so grateful to be able to come here and share with people who understand. Thank you so much ladies for all your support. You're all wonderful <3 <3


----------



## ladyluck84

Kasey84 said:


> Today was my due date :'(
> 
> It hurts to know I should have a baby in my arms right now, but instead I'm lying in bed with nothing but a broken heart. Today should have been a day full of joy, but it is, and always will be, a difficult and sad day. My life is changed, just not in the way I wanted.
> 
> My OH is away at work, so I'm spending the day with my sisters. I'm just not sure how to get up and face the day. I can't believe it's here already!
> 
> I'm so grateful to be able to come here and share with people who understand. Thank you so much ladies for all your support. You're all wonderful <3 <3

Our due dates are something that will stay with us all forever. Mine is creeping closer and it fills me with fear. There is nothing anyone can say to make you feel any better. But stay strong and I hope your sisters can keep you busy. :hug:


----------



## Kat S

Nimyra, I hope it was just too early to test. So many women don't get a BFP until day 12 and later, so until AF comes, hold out a little hope. (hugs)

Casey84...Ugh, Honey, I know how awful this day is for you. I don't see why you can't stay home if you want to. Some days, like this anniversary, are too awful to face the world. Do whatever you need to do to grieve and get through it as best you can. I hope it passes quickly (hugs).

Karen, good luck with the fundraising! I need to do a bit of that myself just to do another round of injectables. I liked your idea of a yard sale. I need to get that ball rolling.

Mowat, ugh, I know August feels like a million years away. There seems to be so much sitting and waiting for something to happen with this assisted ttc process. and the time just crawls while you sit there doing nothing waiting for an appt. I know how frustrating that is and I feel for you. The good news is that there is something that can be done for you, and you're now in line to have it done. I hope it's successful!!

HUGS to all!!


----------



## karenh

Just FYI: So, sorry guys, but my blog has changed. I couldnt do what I wanted to on wordpress. Now it is https://jkhadoption.blogspot.com/ I hope you can all follow me there!


----------



## Kat S

Karen, I have an account and I'm signed in, but I don't see an option to "follow" your blog anywhere on the page.


----------



## karenh

Kat S said:


> Karen, I have an account and I'm signed in, but I don't see an option to "follow" your blog anywhere on the page.

I believe if you scroll to the bottom there is a link that says subscribe by email. Will that work?


----------



## bluestars

Hey guys, been away for a while and just trying to catch up with how everyone is doing! Karen so sorry to hear that its been so unsuccessful. Adoption is a wonderful choice also. You will make a little child soo bhappy one day and will be a great mom. 

Kasey: Hope your ok. I have my little ones due dat coming up on the 5th of july and feel myself becoming more anxious. Big hugs to you honey!! X

Im in my Tww and im desprate to test. Af due on sat.. I dont think i have any signs other than a little discomfort in my womb area but not feelimg confident! Think it would b too early to test? Xxx


----------



## LucyLake

Hi everyone! I started to write yesterday, but became too busy!! It's my son's 9th birthday and I've snuck off to get the cake and am waiting!! 

Nimyra: best wishes and prayers that this is it for you!!! I would love to hear some good news, just heard about yet another miscarriage today :(. I'm taking a bunch of boys to a party today and am just praying for a break soon and some me time. I spent yesterday holding babies at a picnic full of SAHM Arab ladies :cry: huge hugs and love to you and your family <3

Kasey84: I'm so sorry about your due date and hope your BFP is a reward for your patience through that day!! <3. I've found myself grieving more now than I did in March. I keep going on play dates and hearing about how it took one cycle off birth control or yesterday's doozy from an Egyptian friend, I tried to take Maca because I was doing my masters, but it failed. :cry:

KarenH: I'd love to follow you and wish you so much luck in your adoption process. <3. Huge hugs <3

Blue stars: I think my feeling is day 12 is when I like to start testing because I've o'ed later than I thought recently. I'd hate to get a bfn on day 9 or 10 and feel crushed. <3

Mowat: I'm so sorry that you had to self-diagnose and that they concluded Ashermans. I truly hope you get answers and a green light even before August. I know this wait is a killer, I feel like it's been years since my Feb MC and time had just stopped. Huge hugs and prayers that it goes fast for you, I'd love to be bump buddies <3333

Getting ready to start trying this month, but relaxing big time. I'm temping because my OB told me to have that info in case we can't conceive for her future treatment of me, but I'm going to slow down and have sex over a 4 day window and that's it. Hoping for better luck, I'm literally worn out from the long journey that truly began 9 years ago today when I decided I wanted one more as I gave birth at 5:30 pm to my 9 pound 1 ounce sweetie pie vaginally :blush: That feels like a lifetime ago and I'm just so exhausted from the years of begging to no avail and now God deciding to take His time. Grateful for my son though!!! <3333333


----------



## Kasey84

Bluestars- Thanks <3 I got through the day with some tears and lots of support! I ended up bringing flowers to a baby loss monument at a local cemetery and then writing a letter to my angel to put in a keepsake box. I found that really helped. Today I'm feeling good. 

I'll be thinking of you on your due date <3 I understand how you feel. I was really anxious about mine in the weeks leading up to it! 

It maybe to early for an accurate result if you test now. I know it's hard to wait though! Best of luck when you do test. My fingers are crossed that you see a BFP! 

I'm also in the tww, though not entirely sure when to expect AF since my cycles have ranged from 27-35 days since my mc. I had EWCM on cd 13,14,15 but never did get a positive opk (hoping I just missed my surge!). Saturday will be cd 28 for me. If I can control myself I may just wait for cd 35 and test if AF hasn't shown.


----------



## Nimyra

Thanks for the support. Feeling pretty blue at the moment due to a number of things not all related to TTC. Planning to test again tomorrow morning.


----------



## bluestars

Well I stupidly tested an hour ago. (Asdas own). Got two red lines one faintish and the other the control. Looked at it again 5 minutes later and faintish line was gone. Took another about half an hour and not a line at all! (Apart from contol). I am soo utterly confused. I have crampy feelings but no other signs or symptoms (I dont think). I have been travelling back from holiday and have been sleepy in the sun and im knackered now but thats understandable! I want to scream! If this isnt it then that test was cruel!!! Xxx


----------



## Nimyra

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B9SCp0xGxPDNMjB3cFRKdmdQZWM/edit?usp=sharing

So... I think I see something... 12 DPO, NOT FMU. 

Anyone see anything?


----------



## Kat S

Nimyra said:


> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B9SCp0xGxPDNMjB3cFRKdmdQZWM/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> So... I think I see something... 12 DPO, NOT FMU.
> 
> Anyone see anything?

Hard to tell, I see what you mean. How long was it sitting before you took the photo? I think maybe I see something incredibly faint, but want to rule out an evap line.


----------



## Nimyra

Sitting about 5 minutes. This was the second faint positive test today. The other one didn't photograph well.

I've never gotten evaps before on the Wondfos so I'm thinking this may be legit. I'll test tomorrow with FMU. Praying it is darker.


----------



## twinmummy06

I definitely see the second pink line! Try a FRER - I always get blazing lines with a FRER by the time a faint line shows on an IC. 

Good luck!!


----------



## Nimyra

Thanks TwinMommy, I may have to go to the store to get a FRER... I don't think I have any in my stockpile.


----------



## Kat S

Nimyra, I can't wait to see your test on a FRER! Good luck! And if that only sat for 5 minutes, than it's no evap line :winkwink:


----------



## Kasey84

Bluestars- I hope this is it for you! Keep us posted! 

Lucylake- best of luck this cycle! My fingers are crossed for you!! <3 I hope your son had a wonderful birthday! 

Nimyra- Cant wait to hear your results tomorrow! I hope this is it for you. It's about time this thread gets another BFP! 

I've received my memorial bracelet today and just love having something to wear in memory of my angel <3 I'll try to post a picture.


----------



## bluestars

Nimyra said:


> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B9SCp0xGxPDNMjB3cFRKdmdQZWM/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> So... I think I see something... 12 DPO, NOT FMU.
> 
> Anyone see anything?

I see something too. Try fmu tomorrow! Xxx


----------



## bluestars

Kasey84 said:


> Bluestars- I hope this is it for you! Keep us posted!
> 
> Lucylake- best of luck this cycle! My fingers are crossed for you!! <3 I hope your son had a wonderful birthday!
> 
> Nimyra- Cant wait to hear your results tomorrow! I hope this is it for you. It's about time this thread gets another BFP!
> 
> I've received my memorial bracelet today and just love having something to wear in memory of my angel <3 I'll try to post a picture.

Would love to see it mrs. Such a wonderful thing to get ! Xxx


----------



## Kat S

I tested this morning. IUI #5 failed. 

Gutted. Angry. Feeling hopeless.


----------



## bluestars

Kat S said:


> I tested this morning. IUI #5 failed.
> 
> Gutted. Angry. Feeling hopeless.

Im really sorry honey :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## twinmummy06

So sorry Kat :cry: :hugs:


----------



## LucyLake

Nimyra: so excited for you!! Looks like a positive to me!!!!!! <3

KatS: I'm so sorry and thinking of you. I'm feeling down lately as well <3. Huge hugs and prayers. 

So, it's day 10 and for the second month in a row, I awoke to all my life normal day 10 cramping and yep....a peak ClearBlue smiley for the second month in a row. Gigantic eyeroll. The peak this early throws me off and makes me bd too soon. Last month, I o'ed on day 16 and had a second peak day 15. Not sure what to do.


----------



## bluestars

LucyLake said:


> Nimyra: so excited for you!! Looks like a positive to me!!!!!! <3
> 
> KatS: I'm so sorry and thinking of you. I'm feeling down lately as well <3. Huge hugs and prayers.
> 
> So, it's day 10 and for the second month in a row, I awoke to all my life normal day 10 cramping and yep....a peak ClearBlue smiley for the second month in a row. Gigantic eyeroll. The peak this early throws me off and makes me bd too soon. Last month, I o'ed on day 16 and had a second peak day 15. Not sure what to do.

Could you not try catch both times lucylake? More bd fun hehe. Good luck honey xxx


----------



## LucyLake

bluestars said:


> LucyLake said:
> 
> 
> Nimyra: so excited for you!! Looks like a positive to me!!!!!! <3
> 
> KatS: I'm so sorry and thinking of you. I'm feeling down lately as well <3. Huge hugs and prayers.
> 
> So, it's day 10 and for the second month in a row, I awoke to all my life normal day 10 cramping and yep....a peak ClearBlue smiley for the second month in a row. Gigantic eyeroll. The peak this early throws me off and makes me bd too soon. Last month, I o'ed on day 16 and had a second peak day 15. Not sure what to do.
> 
> Could you not try catch both times lucylake? More bd fun hehe. Good luck honey xxxClick to expand...

Thanks so much for your quick answer Bluestars. I think I'll bd today and then if I get a - tomorrow hold off until I get a bit closer unless my temp skyrockets. Thank you <3. I know the wait stinks, hope you get your BFP ASAP!!!! <33333


----------



## bluestars

LucyLake said:


> bluestars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LucyLake said:
> 
> 
> Nimyra: so excited for you!! Looks like a positive to me!!!!!! <3
> 
> KatS: I'm so sorry and thinking of you. I'm feeling down lately as well <3. Huge hugs and prayers.
> 
> So, it's day 10 and for the second month in a row, I awoke to all my life normal day 10 cramping and yep....a peak ClearBlue smiley for the second month in a row. Gigantic eyeroll. The peak this early throws me off and makes me bd too soon. Last month, I o'ed on day 16 and had a second peak day 15. Not sure what to do.
> 
> Could you not try catch both times lucylake? More bd fun hehe. Good luck honey xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much for your quick answer Bluestars. I think I'll bd today and then if I get a - tomorrow hold off until I get a bit closer unless my temp skyrockets. Thank you <3. I know the wait stinks, hope you get your BFP ASAP!!!! <33333Click to expand...

I think that sounds like a good way to do it. Haha. Covered that way. I havent temped properly and dont have clear blue monitor we just bd a lot and hope for the best. If that doesnt work for us this month then cbm will be bought next month and temp reading will be started ! Haha fingers crossed for you honey! Xxx


----------



## LucyLake

Awww thank you Bluestars and best of luck TTC this month!! <3. I love the way you're doing it, it's how I conceived my son. After the missed MC, I felt like I had to know if I was ovulating and what my phase was, hence the charting and opk.....now I feel like I know, but my OB said keep going so I have a paper trail in case I don't get a BFP and need her help. Thanks again and huge hugs. <3


----------



## karenh

Kat S said:


> I tested this morning. IUI #5 failed.
> 
> Gutted. Angry. Feeling hopeless.

Oh no Kat! Ugh! I am so sorry, I was really hoping this was it for you. Grr... I am so angry! :cry:


----------



## karenh

LucyLake said:


> bluestars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LucyLake said:
> 
> 
> Nimyra: so excited for you!! Looks like a positive to me!!!!!! <3
> 
> KatS: I'm so sorry and thinking of you. I'm feeling down lately as well <3. Huge hugs and prayers.
> 
> So, it's day 10 and for the second month in a row, I awoke to all my life normal day 10 cramping and yep....a peak ClearBlue smiley for the second month in a row. Gigantic eyeroll. The peak this early throws me off and makes me bd too soon. Last month, I o'ed on day 16 and had a second peak day 15. Not sure what to do.
> 
> Could you not try catch both times lucylake? More bd fun hehe. Good luck honey xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much for your quick answer Bluestars. I think I'll bd today and then if I get a - tomorrow hold off until I get a bit closer unless my temp skyrockets. Thank you <3. I know the wait stinks, hope you get your BFP ASAP!!!! <33333Click to expand...

Clear Blue Digital should give you a negative tomorrow because it goes on spikes. It compares your LH to the number you had the day before and if today jumps up then you get the positive. Even if you are still high tomorrow, you won't get a positive unless you are much higher then today. That is why they say not to test anymore after you get a positive.


----------



## Kasey84

Kat S- I'm so so sorry Hun. Big hugs <3 

Lucylake- I agree with bluestars. BD lots for the next little while and hopefully you'll catch it! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## LucyLake

karenh said:


> LucyLake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluestars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LucyLake said:
> 
> 
> Nimyra: so excited for you!! Looks like a positive to me!!!!!! <3
> 
> KatS: I'm so sorry and thinking of you. I'm feeling down lately as well <3. Huge hugs and prayers.
> 
> So, it's day 10 and for the second month in a row, I awoke to all my life normal day 10 cramping and yep....a peak ClearBlue smiley for the second month in a row. Gigantic eyeroll. The peak this early throws me off and makes me bd too soon. Last month, I o'ed on day 16 and had a second peak day 15. Not sure what to do.
> 
> Could you not try catch both times lucylake? More bd fun hehe. Good luck honey xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much for your quick answer Bluestars. I think I'll bd today and then if I get a - tomorrow hold off until I get a bit closer unless my temp skyrockets. Thank you <3. I know the wait stinks, hope you get your BFP ASAP!!!! <33333Click to expand...
> 
> Clear Blue Digital should give you a negative tomorrow because it goes on spikes. It compares your LH to the number you had the day before and if today jumps up then you get the positive. Even if you are still high tomorrow, you won't get a positive unless you are much higher then today. That is why they say not to test anymore after you get a positive.Click to expand...

Thank you KarenH, this makes so much more sense than what the ClearBlue people tried to explain when I asked last month. I really appreciate it!! <3 :hugs: CB figured it was a faulty test on Day 10 last month. My only question is why a peak on day 10, but chart shows o on day 16 after a high day 14 and another peak day 15? I want to test just once, but since I didn't o until 5 days later last month, it's just so strange? Seems like I'm gearing up to o, but it's delayed? <3 And yes, like you said on Day 11 last month I got a -

Huge hugs and I'm going to venture over to your blog today!! Hope the first garage sale went well <3


----------



## Nimyra

KatS, I'm so sorry. How heartbreaking.


Lucy, I think your plan is a good one. BD today then wait for the next peak.


----------



## bluestars

LucyLake said:


> Awww thank you Bluestars and best of luck TTC this month!! <3. I love the way you're doing it, it's how I conceived my son. After the missed MC, I felt like I had to know if I was ovulating and what my phase was, hence the charting and opk.....now I feel like I know, but my OB said keep going so I have a paper trail in case I don't get a BFP and need her help. Thanks again and huge hugs. <3

Good luck mrs! Got my fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## george83

Nimyra said:


> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B9SCp0xGxPDNMjB3cFRKdmdQZWM/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> So... I think I see something... 12 DPO, NOT FMU.
> 
> Anyone see anything?

Slightly late reply but I definitely see something - fingers crossed!!


----------



## Nimyra

Still incredibly faint this morning. Barely there. I'm either 12 or 14dpo depending. 

I think I'm losing my mind. Going to try to wait a few days before testing again.


----------



## Kasey84

Nimyra said:


> Still incredibly faint this morning. Barely there. I'm either 12 or 14dpo depending.
> 
> I think I'm losing my mind. Going to try to wait a few days before testing again.

Fingers crossed! Sending lots of positive vibes your way <3


----------



## LucyLake

Nimyra said:


> Still incredibly faint this morning. Barely there. I'm either 12 or 14dpo depending.
> 
> I think I'm losing my mind. Going to try to wait a few days before testing again.

Awwwwww congrats!!!!! <3. Wait until where I was at like 18 dpo and test again, it will darken. I know this is it for you...it's early days and those hgc levels will double!! Huge hugs and lots of love!! <3

Just saw your chart--triphasic and it tells the story!! <3. You could definitely get bloodwork done at your doctor, but you got this Nimyra!! Test on FRER only <3


----------



## jessshakespea

Ooh fingers crossed Nimyra!!


----------



## george83

Nimyra said:


> Still incredibly faint this morning. Barely there. I'm either 12 or 14dpo depending.
> 
> I think I'm losing my mind. Going to try to wait a few days before testing again.

A faint positive is still a positive :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Nimyra

CD 1 here. Guess that was a chemical pregnancy or a cyst.


----------



## Kasey84

I'm so sorry Nimyra <3 <3


----------



## LucyLake

Nimyra, Thinking of you so much. I'm so sorry and hope it was a cyst. Biggest hugs ever. I will be home later <3 <3 :hugs:


----------



## nurseH

Hi, 
im just new to this site but love hearing other stories!
I got a BFP in march this year (first pregnancy) but went for a 12week scan in may and find out that our twins had already died. after a D&C we are ttc and in the horrible 2ww! Feeling rather frustrated waiting.....
Hopefully there are lots of 2014 rainbow babies! :)


----------



## Nimyra

Welcome NurseH. Sorry to hear about your little ones.


----------



## bluestars

nurseH said:


> Hi,
> im just new to this site but love hearing other stories!
> I got a BFP in march this year (first pregnancy) but went for a 12week scan in may and find out that our twins had already died. after a D&C we are ttc and in the horrible 2ww! Feeling rather frustrated waiting.....
> Hopefully there are lots of 2014 rainbow babies! :)

Hey NurseH

So sorry for your loss! Hope you get your bfp soon &#9825;


Xxx


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Hi ladies can I join? I miscarried on Wednesday just gone at 11 weeks. Ideally I'd like to wait a cycle but if it happens it happens, I'm not going to prevent it. 
I know I've only just lost my angel and still coming to terms with it but we don't really want to wait too long before having another baby.


----------



## bluestars

x_WelshGirl_x said:


> Hi ladies can I join? I miscarried on Wednesday just gone at 11 weeks. Ideally I'd like to wait a cycle but if it happens it happens, I'm not going to prevent it.
> I know I've only just lost my angel and still coming to terms with it but we don't really want to wait too long before having another baby.


Welcome Welshgirl. So sorry you join us under these circumstances! :hugs:
Hope you are ok. xxx


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

bluestars said:


> x_WelshGirl_x said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies can I join? I miscarried on Wednesday just gone at 11 weeks. Ideally I'd like to wait a cycle but if it happens it happens, I'm not going to prevent it.
> I know I've only just lost my angel and still coming to terms with it but we don't really want to wait too long before having another baby.
> 
> 
> Welcome Welshgirl. So sorry you join us under these circumstances! :hugs:
> Hope you are ok. xxxClick to expand...

Thank you for the welcome. I am ok thank you. I have my little man to keep me occupied. 
I know it's the one thing I truly want is to be pregnant again and have my children close in age. It won't stop the hurt for losing this baby but id like to be pregnant by September.


----------



## bluestars

x_WelshGirl_x said:


> bluestars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x_WelshGirl_x said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies can I join? I miscarried on Wednesday just gone at 11 weeks. Ideally I'd like to wait a cycle but if it happens it happens, I'm not going to prevent it.
> I know I've only just lost my angel and still coming to terms with it but we don't really want to wait too long before having another baby.
> 
> 
> Welcome Welshgirl. So sorry you join us under these circumstances! :hugs:
> Hope you are ok. xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you for the welcome. I am ok thank you. I have my little man to keep me occupied.
> I know it's the one thing I truly want is to be pregnant again and have my children close in age. It won't stop the hurt for losing this baby but id like to be pregnant by September.Click to expand...

I totally get you. Its not wrong at all. I hope you get your little rainbow soon! Your little one is a little stunner xx


----------



## Kasey84

Welcome nurseh and welshgirl. Very sorry to hear of your losses <3 

Sending lots of positive thoughts and baby dust your way. Hope you both get your rainbows soon. This forum has tons of wonderful, supportive ladies and I've found it so helpful in my ttcal journey.


----------



## LucyLake

Welcome NurseH and WelshGirl. I'm so sorry to hear about your losses <3. Why do our precious babes have to leave us? :cry: 

We have a great group of ladies here TTC :hugs:

Nimyra: still thinking about you <3. Everything is okay here, hope you're doing well <3


----------



## wbee

I suppose I'll join.

I'd been trying 22 months when I conceived in March/April. Found out I lost the baby just after Mother's Day and had the D&C a couple weeks later. I'm currently on CD 13 (first cycle after the MC) and have been "trying" since CD 10 and will continue to do so until my period.

I'm really really thinking that this will be my month. Last month we tried, but I think I ovulated too late for implantation to happen and ended up with a period. I just have a strong feeling that July is it and I'm destined to have an April baby :)


----------



## karenh

I am so sorry for the new losses out there. It is so hard. Try to take care of yourself. This group is really helpful. I hope you all get your rainbows soon.


----------



## Kasey84

Welcome to the group wbee. Very sorry for your loss <3 I love your positive attitude and I hope you get your April baby!! 

How is everyone?? 

I'm on cd 32 and waiting until cd 35 to see if AF arrives before testing. I almost had myself convinced that I was pregnant- sore breasts, twinges in my uterus, some nausea and dizziness, and increased appetite! Today though I think AF might be on her way, as I had what looked like pinkish cm last night and today. Who knows....I was really hoping this was it!


----------



## crysshae

Could I please join? 

I am so sorry for everyone's losses. I had a natural miscarriage beginning 6/17/13 at 5 weeks. I am now waiting on AF so we can start trying again next month. Fingers crossed all of us get our rainbow babies very very soon!


----------



## Kasey84

Welcome crysshea and sorry for your loss <3


----------



## EarthMama

Welcome new arrivals. I am in the two week wait. I'm 2,000 miles from home so I was very relaxed about TTC this cycle. We only did the deed 3 times. To be honest I hardly care, no more stressing over TTC for me. If it happens awesome! If not, oh well.


----------



## Nimyra

I've been quiet here because my laptop charger broke so its not so tempting to be on BnB on my phone... Should get a new one in the mail soon. I interviewed for a new job this week and have been busy stressing about that instead on ttc. In many ways a nice distraction. 

This month won't be a proper attempt anyway since my mini vacation will interfere. I'll make an attempt but can't go overboard.

I'm still having random pains and concerned about cysts. I'm taking a break from soy to let that settle down. 

Also I have a consultation set up for late July with a fertility clinic just to discuss options.

Babydust and healing prayers to you all.


----------



## Kasey84

So AF came today. I'm feeling so discouraged! Not sure how long I can keep this up without going mad :( I'm starting to get concerned that something may be wrong. Thinking maybe a visit to my doctor is in order! 

Earthmama- good luck in the tww! So glad your feeling more relaxed about ttc. 

Nimyra- hope you get the new job! Have you talked to your doctor about the pain?


----------



## crysshae

I'm sorry AF got you, Kasey. Fingers crossed this is your month.


----------



## LucyLake

Welcome crysshae and wbee! I'm so sorry for your losses.

EarthMama: I love your plan!! I have also been more relaxed this month, I just needed to know how my charts look and get used to the OPK's. I hope you have a great vacay!! <3

Nimyra: ohhhh sorry to hear about your computer!! :(. Awesome news about your interview, I love it <3333333. I also love your more relaxed approach this month huge hugs <3

Kasey84: I'm so sorry AF got you, <333333. I know it's annoying, but I wonder if you could try temping next month just to give you peace of mind that you ovulate regularly. I wanted to take a more relaxed approach and quit charting, but my OB said do it in case 1 yr passes so they know where to start if something is wrong. It's helped me so much to know I'm o'ing in these long days of waiting because I feel like a failure if that makes any sense!! Huge hugs and hope you get your BFP very soon. <3

I'm waiting to test currently and will hold on until day 28 this time if I can make it!! Hugs everyone!


----------



## Kasey84

LucyLake said:


> Welcome crysshae and wbee! I'm so sorry for your losses.
> 
> EarthMama: I love your plan!! I have also been more relaxed this month, I just needed to know how my charts look and get used to the OPK's. I hope you have a great vacay!! <3
> 
> Nimyra: ohhhh sorry to hear about your computer!! :(. Awesome news about your interview, I love it <3333333. I also love your more relaxed approach this month huge hugs <3
> 
> Kasey84: I'm so sorry AF got you, <333333. I know it's annoying, but I wonder if you could try temping next month just to give you peace of mind that you ovulate regularly. I wanted to take a more relaxed approach and quit charting, but my OB said do it in case 1 yr passes so they know where to start if something is wrong. It's helped me so much to know I'm o'ing in these long days of waiting because I feel like a failure if that makes any sense!! Huge hugs and hope you get your BFP very soon. <3
> 
> I'm waiting to test currently and will hold on until day 28 this time if I can make it!! Hugs everyone!

Thanks Lucylake <3 
I did try temping last cycle, but to be honest I wasn't as committed to it as I should have been. I'm taking it more seriously this month and making sure I do it every morning at the exact same time! I'm debating buying more opks to use as well. Like you I wish I could take a more relaxed approach, but at the same time I feel like I need to have the information from charting in case we need medical help. We've been 14 months ttc with just one BFP that ended in mc :( 

What cd are you on now? Hope you get your BFP this month! <3


----------



## LucyLake

Kasey84 said:


> LucyLake said:
> 
> 
> Welcome crysshae and wbee! I'm so sorry for your losses.
> 
> EarthMama: I love your plan!! I have also been more relaxed this month, I just needed to know how my charts look and get used to the OPK's. I hope you have a great vacay!! <3
> 
> Nimyra: ohhhh sorry to hear about your computer!! :(. Awesome news about your interview, I love it <3333333. I also love your more relaxed approach this month huge hugs <3
> 
> Kasey84: I'm so sorry AF got you, <333333. I know it's annoying, but I wonder if you could try temping next month just to give you peace of mind that you ovulate regularly. I wanted to take a more relaxed approach and quit charting, but my OB said do it in case 1 yr passes so they know where to start if something is wrong. It's helped me so much to know I'm o'ing in these long days of waiting because I feel like a failure if that makes any sense!! Huge hugs and hope you get your BFP very soon. <3
> 
> I'm waiting to test currently and will hold on until day 28 this time if I can make it!! Hugs everyone!
> 
> Thanks Lucylake <3
> I did try temping last cycle, but to be honest I wasn't as committed to it as I should have been. I'm taking it more seriously this month and making sure I do it every morning at the exact same time! I'm debating buying more opks to use as well. Like you I wish I could take a more relaxed approach, but at the same time I feel like I need to have the information from charting in case we need medical help. We've been 14 months ttc with just one BFP that ended in mc :(
> 
> What cd are you on now? Hope you get your BFP this month! <3Click to expand...

I'm on cycle day 7, day 20. <3. Trying to wait for day 28 if I can...

That is so awesome!! I'm glad you're temping, I know it's annoying though! My chart this month was a little all over the place especially early in the month. I would take it when I woke up and if that was 4:00 am and I needed to pee, I'd temp anyway. But, you'll still get an idea of when the ovulation pattern happens either which way...there were some days I temped at 5 or 6 am too. Big hugs and really hoping you get your BFP :dust:


----------



## karenh

Nimyra said:


> I've been quiet here because my laptop charger broke so its not so tempting to be on BnB on my phone... Should get a new one in the mail soon. I interviewed for a new job this week and have been busy stressing about that instead on ttc. In many ways a nice distraction.
> 
> This month won't be a proper attempt anyway since my mini vacation will interfere. I'll make an attempt but can't go overboard.
> 
> I'm still having random pains and concerned about cysts. I'm taking a break from soy to let that settle down.
> 
> Also I have a consultation set up for late July with a fertility clinic just to discuss options.
> 
> Babydust and healing prayers to you all.

Good luck with your appointment! I hope they can help you.


----------



## karenh

I have announced my new fundraiser on my blog and created it's own page. Please check out my puzzle fundraiser page and share it will all your friends. Thank you guys so much for all your support.

https://jkhadoption.blogspot.com/p/puzzle-fundraiser.html


----------



## george83

EarthMama said:


> Welcome new arrivals. I am in the two week wait. I'm 2,000 miles from home so I was very relaxed about TTC this cycle. We only did the deed 3 times. To be honest I hardly care, no more stressing over TTC for me. If it happens awesome! If not, oh well.

Maybe this cycle will surprise you earth and and it will be your lucky one! The amount of times I've heard people say that they'd been trying and then when they stopped trying it happened, keeping my fingers crossed for you x x


----------



## george83

Kasey84 said:


> So AF came today. I'm feeling so discouraged! Not sure how long I can keep this up without going mad :( I'm starting to get concerned that something may be wrong. Thinking maybe a visit to my doctor is in order!

Sorry af got you sweetie I was feeling pretty hopefully for you this cycle, I know it's way easier said than done but keep thinking positive it will happen off you I know x x


----------



## george83

Nimyra said:


> I've been quiet here because my laptop charger broke so its not so tempting to be on BnB on my phone... Should get a new one in the mail soon. I interviewed for a new job this week and have been busy stressing about that instead on ttc. In many ways a nice distraction.
> 
> This month won't be a proper attempt anyway since my mini vacation will interfere. I'll make an attempt but can't go overboard.
> 
> I'm still having random pains and concerned about cysts. I'm taking a break from soy to let that settle down.
> 
> Also I have a consultation set up for late July with a fertility clinic just to discuss options.
> 
> Babydust and healing prayers to you all.

His did you get on with the new job? I'm glad you had some distraction for a while ttc is so full on it takes over everything. 

I've just been told I have a cyst on one if my ovaries but the doctor was so laid back about it I didn't think to question it and now I've read nightmare stories thanks to dr google, if your worried I'd make an appointment to get checked out x x


----------



## george83

Hello everybody that I've missed I hope your all doing ok, Karen you still sound so amazingly positive even though your coping with so much I don't know how you do it, Lucy I'm really hoping this is your month has you had any signs yet? 

To all the new members I'm so sorry you have to join this group but these ladies are amazing they got me through my darkest days 

Baby dust to all of you x x x x x


----------



## Kezmama

I've been very quiet for awhile but still reading up on everyone..
In my TWW going to start testing in 2 days I'm currently 7 DPO!!! Feeling abit deflated at the moment it's now been 19 months and 4 miscarriages since we started trying for number 2 :((((


----------



## gemin330

Hi, i would like to join this group, i had a missed miscarriage in may and am on my second cycle of trying to conceive. xx


----------



## gemin330

Is anyone else having problems picking up ovulation using opks? i tested right up to cd16 and had nothing but negatives?x


----------



## gemin330

Kezmama said:


> I've been very quiet for awhile but still reading up on everyone..
> In my TWW going to start testing in 2 days I'm currently 7 DPO!!! Feeling abit deflated at the moment it's now been 19 months and 4 miscarriages since we started trying for number 2 :((((

kezmama, i too am in the 2ww. i think i am 4 days PO...do you have any symptoms? fingers crossed that this is our month.:hugs:


----------



## Kezmama

gemin330 said:


> Kezmama said:
> 
> 
> I've been very quiet for awhile but still reading up on everyone..
> In my TWW going to start testing in 2 days I'm currently 7 DPO!!! Feeling abit deflated at the moment it's now been 19 months and 4 miscarriages since we started trying for number 2 :((((
> 
> kezmama, i too am in the 2ww. i think i am 4 days PO...do you have any symptoms? fingers crossed that this is our month.:hugs:Click to expand...

I've got tingling boobies, pressure in my lower tummy, headaches... Hoping this is our month baby dust to you xxxx


----------



## Kasey84

Kezmama- good luck in the tww! Your symptoms look positive. I hope you get your BFP! <3

Gemin330- welcome to our group. So sorry for your loss. Good luck to you in the tww as well. Hope you see a BFP very soon! I'm on cycle 7 since my mmc. I used opks for the first time last cycle and I never did get a positive either. I've read that some people can have a short LH surge and will miss it if they're not testing every 12 hours. I'm hoping I just missed my surge, rather then not ovulating at all. I'm debating whether to use them again this cycle.


----------



## crysshae

gemin330 said:


> Kezmama said:
> 
> 
> I've been very quiet for awhile but still reading up on everyone..
> In my TWW going to start testing in 2 days I'm currently 7 DPO!!! Feeling abit deflated at the moment it's now been 19 months and 4 miscarriages since we started trying for number 2 :((((
> 
> kezmama, i too am in the 2ww. i think i am 4 days PO...do you have any symptoms? fingers crossed that this is our month.:hugs:Click to expand...




Kezmama said:


> gemin330 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kezmama said:
> 
> 
> I've been very quiet for awhile but still reading up on everyone..
> In my TWW going to start testing in 2 days I'm currently 7 DPO!!! Feeling abit deflated at the moment it's now been 19 months and 4 miscarriages since we started trying for number 2 :((((
> 
> kezmama, i too am in the 2ww. i think i am 4 days PO...do you have any symptoms? fingers crossed that this is our month.:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I've got tingling boobies, pressure in my lower tummy, headaches... Hoping this is our month baby dust to you xxxxClick to expand...

Good luck to both of you. Kezmama - Those symptoms sound promising!



Kasey84 said:


> Kezmama- good luck in the tww! Your symptoms look positive. I hope you get your BFP! <3
> 
> Gemin330- welcome to our group. So sorry for your loss. Good luck to you in the tww as well. Hope you see a BFP very soon! I'm on cycle 7 since my mmc. I used opks for the first time last cycle and I never did get a positive either. I've read that some people can have a short LH surge and will miss it if they're not testing every 12 hours. I'm hoping I just missed my surge, rather then not ovulating at all. I'm debating whether to use them again this cycle.

I've heard OPKs don't always work for everyone and that you have to use them twice a day in the afternoon and evening. Do you chart, or have you thought about charting? I know it doesn't help you catch O, but it can be reassuring to see that you did.


----------



## gemin330

hi, first of all thank you for the reply i was starting to think i was using the site wrong lol. i had been using the opks from around day 10 up until day 17 then ran out. i had ordered more but they only arrived today and when i tested i was shocked to see a very dark positive line. i checked again just to be sure and the smae again. i got a little excited thinking that maybe it was showing positive due to pregnancy but unfortunately i tested again around 9pm (the earlier tests were about 3pm) and got a faint negative this time :-( this has left me extremely worried as i know you ovulate around 12 hrs after a positive opk and that would put ovulation for me at cd23. i have read that late ovulation can be dangerous and lead to miscarriage as the quality of the egg and uterine linning is not as good. the more i have read the more i think this is what could have contributed to my previous miscarriage. has anyone on here had late ovulation and either received a BFP or gone on to have a healthy pregnancy?


----------



## gemin330

sorry i forgot to answer your previous question crysshae. i have been attempting charting for the first time but as i dont have a set schedule (i work weird shifts) it is hard to always take temps at the same time every day. I am totally baffled with this cycle. i had ewcm on cd15 then nothing cd16 then back again on cd17 then nothing until cd21 when i got it again and nothing all day cd22 then back cd23. i had been having nausea on and off last week and last night and today i have a strange cramping/itching feeling in my uterus and bbs are sore. i wish the 2ww wasnt actually so long lol. BABY DUST TO ALL! x


----------



## crysshae

gemin330 said:


> hi, first of all thank you for the reply i was starting to think i was using the site wrong lol. i had been using the opks from around day 10 up until day 17 then ran out. i had ordered more but they only arrived today and when i tested i was shocked to see a very dark positive line. i checked again just to be sure and the smae again. i got a little excited thinking that maybe it was showing positive due to pregnancy but unfortunately i tested again around 9pm (the earlier tests were about 3pm) and got a faint negative this time :-( this has left me extremely worried as i know you ovulate around 12 hrs after a positive opk and that would put ovulation for me at cd23. i have read that late ovulation can be dangerous and lead to miscarriage as the quality of the egg and uterine linning is not as good. the more i have read the more i think this is what could have contributed to my previous miscarriage. has anyone on here had late ovulation and either received a BFP or gone on to have a healthy pregnancy?

Make sure you're BDing. It's my understanding you can ovulate up to 2-3 days after a positive. I don't ovulate late, but I've heard of women having healthy pregnancies with late ovulation. Hopefully someone on this thread can give you a more concrete answer. Good luck!


----------



## gemin330

crysshae said:


> gemin330 said:
> 
> 
> hi, first of all thank you for the reply i was starting to think i was using the site wrong lol. i had been using the opks from around day 10 up until day 17 then ran out. i had ordered more but they only arrived today and when i tested i was shocked to see a very dark positive line. i checked again just to be sure and the smae again. i got a little excited thinking that maybe it was showing positive due to pregnancy but unfortunately i tested again around 9pm (the earlier tests were about 3pm) and got a faint negative this time :-( this has left me extremely worried as i know you ovulate around 12 hrs after a positive opk and that would put ovulation for me at cd23. i have read that late ovulation can be dangerous and lead to miscarriage as the quality of the egg and uterine linning is not as good. the more i have read the more i think this is what could have contributed to my previous miscarriage. has anyone on here had late ovulation and either received a BFP or gone on to have a healthy pregnancy?
> 
> Make sure you're BDing. It's my understanding you can ovulate up to 2-3 days after a positive. I don't ovulate late, but I've heard of women having healthy pregnancies with late ovulation. Hopefully someone on this thread can give you a more concrete answer. Good luck!Click to expand...

typical that my partner is on nightshift tonight isn't it? we bd'd late on saturday night/early sunday morning so i suppose if its going to happen it will. im worried i might have a short leutal phase as i think mt ccles are only 30 days. i think a trip to the doc is definately in order if no BFP this month. x


----------



## wbee

Thanks for the welcomes :) .

I'm in the TWW as well. I am 5 or 6 DPO. A few hours ago I had some vibrating twinges and I'm having some electrical "beeps" right now, which are both things I experienced during my first (and only) pregnancy, but I don't remember when that started. My cervix is also high and firm. I have no other symptoms that could indicate pregnancy, so I'm not taking these as positive signs either. It is also weird that my breasts don't hurt. Before my miscarriage my breast would grow and be tender from the day after ovulation until my period started. Last month was the first time I didn't experience any of that (this is my second cycle after the D&C) and this month I haven't felt anything either. Is that normal to change after a pregnancy and/or a miscarriage?

I hate the TWW!


----------



## LucyLake

Welcome Kezmama and Gemin330, I'm so sorry for each of your losses!! <3

wbee: Those sound like great signs!! <3 :dust:

KarenH: I'm so glad to see you and hope everything is going well for you. I will donate soon to your blog...I'm a bit busy with work this week...<3 This weekend I will look at it <3 :hugs:

George83: Thank you so much! <3 How are you doing? I'm 11 dpo today, 25 day of cycle, and my AF is due on the 28th Day which is Saturday. Waiting to test on Saturday morning, not fond of squinter stories and waiting for lines to darken if indeed it's my time :D <3


----------



## crysshae

wbee said:


> Thanks for the welcomes :) .
> 
> I'm in the TWW as well. I am 5 or 6 DPO. A few hours ago I had some vibrating twinges and I'm having some electrical "beeps" right now, which are both things I experienced during my first (and only) pregnancy, but I don't remember when that started. My cervix is also high and firm. I have no other symptoms that could indicate pregnancy, so I'm not taking these as positive signs either. It is also weird that my breasts don't hurt. Before my miscarriage my breast would grow and be tender from the day after ovulation until my period started. Last month was the first time I didn't experience any of that (this is my second cycle after the D&C) and this month I haven't felt anything either. Is that normal to change after a pregnancy and/or a miscarriage?
> 
> I hate the TWW!

I think it can be normal. Your hormones have reset and may be more in balance, lessening your PMS symptoms. Good luck!



LucyLake said:


> Welcome Kezmama and Gemin330, I'm so sorry for each of your losses!! <3
> 
> wbee: Those sound like great signs!! <3 :dust:
> 
> KarenH: I'm so glad to see you and hope everything is going well for you. I will donate soon to your blog...I'm a bit busy with work this week...<3 This weekend I will look at it <3 :hugs:
> 
> George83: Thank you so much! <3 How are you doing? I'm 11 dpo today, 25 day of cycle, and my AF is due on the 28th Day which is Saturday. Waiting to test on Saturday morning, not fond of squinter stories and waiting for lines to darken if indeed it's my time :D <3

Good luck to you too! 

I hope both of your two week waits end with a no doubt about it BFP!


----------



## EarthMama

4 days until AF supposedly will show. I am exhausted and can't stop yawning 24/7, having cramping and off my food. Not reading too much into it though. Testing soon, hopefully today.


----------



## Kasey84

Good luck to those in the tww! Hoping to see news of some BFP's soon :)


----------



## LucyLake

Thanks Kasey84!! <3 

Good luck EarthMama, I am due in 3 days for AF. <3

Wbee: I forgot to add this earlier. Breast soreness in my personal opinion is NOT always an indicator of pregnancy or viability. In fact, I had NO soreness with my son until much, much later....and certainly not during the two week wait, more like end of first tri! What I've come to know is breast soreness is a sign of AF more...and I had it with my MC for sure--it was one of my few symptoms. Now, I've decided it's not always a good one, was it for instance an early sign of the MC? That's my experience at least...

Nausea, twinges, I think these are better signs. I had nooooo symptoms except a missed AF and manageable cramps around AF with my son.


----------



## gemin330

hi just a quick update...this my third day now testing positive on an opk. could this be a sign of pregnancy? because i didnt test from day 17-dat 20 i dont know how long they have been positive. has anyone else had experience of this. still getting nausea and tiredness has kicked in. x


----------



## Miniegg27

That's how I found out I was pregnant this time. I tested with my OPK's everyday and they remained positive. Good luck.


----------



## wbee

LucyLake said:


> Wbee: I forgot to add this earlier. Breast soreness in my personal opinion is NOT always an indicator of pregnancy or viability. In fact, I had NO soreness with my son until much, much later....and certainly not during the two week wait, more like end of first tri! What I've come to know is breast soreness is a sign of AF more...and I had it with my MC for sure--it was one of my few symptoms. Now, I've decided it's not always a good one, was it for instance an early sign of the MC? That's my experience at least...

No, I had a huge growth in breast tissue and a lot of tenderness with my first pregnancy, and then it all went away one day and that's when I went in and found that baby had passed away. Every cycle my breasts increase by one cup size and hurt a lot, so I have been baffled that they've not hurt one bit the last two cycles. I'm hoping that maybe things just changed since the MC.


----------



## george83

Kezmama said:


> I've got tingling boobies, pressure in my lower tummy, headaches... Hoping this is our month baby dust to you xxxx

Those symptoms sound really promising - I've heard lots of successful stories after getting headaches in the tww, fingers crossed for you x x


----------



## george83

EarthMama said:


> 4 days until AF supposedly will show. I am exhausted and can't stop yawning 24/7, having cramping and off my food. Not reading too much into it though. Testing soon, hopefully today.

Good luck earth mama - tiredness is a great sign keeping everything crossed for you!!


----------



## george83

LucyLake said:


> George83: Thank you so much! <3 How are you doing? I'm 11 dpo today, 25 day of cycle, and my AF is due on the 28th Day which is Saturday. Waiting to test on Saturday morning, not fond of squinter stories and waiting for lines to darken if indeed it's my time :D <3

Hi Lucy waiting until af I'd definitely late is a good plan it's what I did I couldn't bare to think I've seen a line but not be sure I held out and then got a definite line - all way darker than with my angel so made me feel much better straight away, I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for you this is your month!

Afm we've had a bad month more bleeding and emergency scans followed by losing two grandparents - both on the same side of the family - within 9 days of each other - but thankful a scan at 13+3 showed baby is still doing ok I just can't relax and am not enjoying this pregnancy one little bit, although I hate to sound ungrateful 

Sending you all buckets and buckets and buckets of baby dust x x x x


----------



## george83

gemin330 said:


> hi just a quick update...this my third day now testing positive on an opk. could this be a sign of pregnancy? because i didnt test from day 17-dat 20 i dont know how long they have been positive. has anyone else had experience of this. still getting nausea and tiredness has kicked in. x

With my son I fell pregnant first cycle and had been using opk's and then randomly got af symptoms so thinking I'd messed up my cycle tried an opk which came back positive at about 10 dpo and then 2 days later got my bfp, it can definitely be a sign, good luck!!


----------



## crysshae

george83 said:


> LucyLake said:
> 
> 
> George83: Thank you so much! <3 How are you doing? I'm 11 dpo today, 25 day of cycle, and my AF is due on the 28th Day which is Saturday. Waiting to test on Saturday morning, not fond of squinter stories and waiting for lines to darken if indeed it's my time :D <3
> 
> Hi Lucy waiting until af I'd definitely late is a good plan it's what I did I couldn't bare to think I've seen a line but not be sure I held out and then got a definite line - all way darker than with my angel so made me feel much better straight away, I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for you this is your month!
> 
> Afm we've had a bad month more bleeding and emergency scans followed by losing two grandparents - both on the same side of the family - within 9 days of each other - but thankful a scan at 13+3 showed baby is still doing ok I just can't relax and am not enjoying this pregnancy one little bit, although I hate to sound ungrateful
> 
> Sending you all buckets and buckets and buckets of baby dust x x x xClick to expand...

I'm so sorry for the loss of your grandparents and for the scary bleeding. Glad to hear LO is doing well! I hope you are able to find some joy and less worry in your pregnancy soon.


----------



## MrsAmk

9DPO and no line on a test in sight. With my last two pregnancies I got + hpts by 8dpo. I just feel so defeated!!


----------



## Raggydoll

Hi ladies,

Sorry ladies, it's been a while. I just wanted to pop in and send you all some luck. Welcome to all the new ladies too. 

MrsAmk, fingers crossed it is still too early for you. My positive at 14dpo was quite faint. It would have definitely shown negative at 9dpo. I'm sorry for your loss of Silas. I pray you get a rainbow very soon. :hugs:

Lucy and Earthmama. Good luck for testing. Sending you tons of baby dust. :dust:

George, I'm so sorry for the loss of your grandparents. Thinking of you at this time. I hope your little bump is ok. :hugs:

It's good to see this thread moving so much, although its hard to keep up, you've been so much support over the last few months. 

I hope you don't mind a pregnancy update, I had my 12 week scan today, baby was absolutely perfect and very active. It's been a tough couple of months, especially last week when I was at the stage I lost the baby last time but its been worth it to get to today.


----------



## Kasey84

George83- so sorry for the loss of your grandparents and the scares you've had to deal with in your pregnancy. I'm so glad to hear that your little one is doing well! 

Raggydoll- It's great to hear from you. I'm so glad your 12 weeks scan went well. I hope the rest of your pregnancy goes perfectly :) 

MrsAmk- I hope you still get your BFP! Maybe it's just too early. 

AFM, I'm on cd 9 now. OH has been away for work but arrives home tonight. Going to start the bd'ing right away! 

Lots of Baby Dust to all <3 <3


----------



## LucyLake

I just got my :bfp: minutes ago. :cloud9: I was not going to test today, but on a hunch tested.

Line is nice and dark, symptoms are good, today is dpo 14 and AF is due tomorrow. I just want to thank everyone here for their support...so many of you sent private messages when it seemed like my husband was flaking out on ever trying. I found the strength to keep coming back here and a sense that I had to keep trying to reason with my husband.

I wanted to convey that due to my son being buried in a fairly shallow grave, a week or two ago, the earth had moved enough to where I could see a tiny corner of his gold box glistening in the setting sun. I ended up having to rebury him and I opened the box too, felt I owed him that..our babies are NOT in those graves anymore. They are in heaven, that is what I saw physically. 

I hope everyone here gets their BFP and will remain until all do. <3

Love you all more than words can ever say. Thank you for making me feel comfortable to share. <3 after 9 years of quietly dreaming, a bittersweet moment today...<3


----------



## crysshae

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Nimyra

Hooray Lucy!!!


----------



## LucyLake

Kasey84: hope all goes well with the bd'ing hugs <3

George83: I'm soooo glad everything is ok. I cannot even imagine the worrying you've had, if you ever want to talk let's do it, I'm always here ok <3. Sorry to hear about your grandparents. <33333. I hope you can relax soon, just know there's always a plan and viability is approaching <3

Raggydoll: I'm so happy to hear your news!!! I can only imagine how long that 12 week wait was. That is such a big hurdle <3

Mrs. Amk: day 9 is so early in fact I think I implanted on day 9...try to hold out a little longer, it may surprise you <3


----------



## Kasey84

Lucy- Words cannot express how happy I was to read your post!!! Biggest congrats to you <3 Hearing the success stories is what keeps me going and you have been such a source of support and positivity! You so deserve this :) 

Sending you big hugs and prayers for a wonderful, healthy, happy pregnancy and baby :) Please stay in touch and keep us updated <3 <3


----------



## LucyLake

Thank you so much Kasey84, it has meant the world to me to get to know you and the other lovely ladies on this board. I cannot wait for you to join, I so want to be buddies!!!! <3. Spring flower for you this month <3. Love to you and your family and don't let me interrupting your baby dancing :D


----------



## Raggydoll

Lucy, congratulations, I'm so happy for you. :hugs:


----------



## podders91

ooh. looks as though i might get to be the first july of the list. we got back to ttc this month andhope for bfp by october...
fingers crossed.


----------



## george83

Lucy Congratulations!!!!! I just popped on here to have a nosey while my son is in the garden I'm so happy for you, you have been a massive support to so many people on here these past few months, I know everybody here deserves their rainbow but you certainly do, I'm so so happy for you x x x


----------



## george83

Raggydoll said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Sorry ladies, it's been a while. I just wanted to pop in and send you all some luck. Welcome to all the new ladies too.
> 
> MrsAmk, fingers crossed it is still too early for you. My positive at 14dpo was quite faint. It would have definitely shown negative at 9dpo. I'm sorry for your loss of Silas. I pray you get a rainbow very soon. :hugs:
> 
> Lucy and Earthmama. Good luck for testing. Sending you tons of baby dust. :dust:
> 
> George, I'm so sorry for the loss of your grandparents. Thinking of you at this time. I hope your little bump is ok. :hugs:
> 
> It's good to see this thread moving so much, although its hard to keep up, you've been so much support over the last few months.
> 
> I hope you don't mind a pregnancy update, I had my 12 week scan today, baby was absolutely perfect and very active. It's been a tough couple of months, especially last week when I was at the stage I lost the baby last time but its been worth it to get to today.

I'm so pleased baby is doing well, I hated it when I reached the stage I lost my angel and could barely stand to go to the bathroom in case I had bad news, I'm glad you've managed to move past that though. Hoping everything stays positive for you x x x


----------



## LucyLake

george83 said:


> Lucy Congratulations!!!!! I just popped on here to have a nosey while my son is in the garden I'm so happy for you, you have been a massive support to so many people on here these past few months, I know everybody here deserves their rainbow but you certainly do, I'm so so happy for you x x x

You're so sweet, thanks again George83 and have a fun day with your son! :hugs:


----------



## gemin330

OK so today I have a strange update. I have had pinkish / reddish spotting. Not sure if its implantation bleeding or the start of AF. The thing is I'm only 6 days poo. Anyone else experience this so early?


----------



## Peacenik

Lucy - CONGRATS! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## LucyLake

Peacenik said:


> Lucy - CONGRATS! I'm so happy for you!

Thank you so much Peacenik and hope you've been well since our early days on the MC boards, I've missed you!! <3. Hoping you get your rainbow very soon :dust: <3


----------



## Miniegg27

Yay! Congratulations Lucy!!!!


----------



## george83

Miniegg27 said:


> Yay! Congratulations Lucy!!!!

How are you miniegg? How's baby doing? You must be well into second tri by now, hope your coping ok x x


----------



## Misscalais

Hi girls, I haven't been on this thread for a while. Finding ttc too stressful at the moment. I'm seeing some bfps! Congrats to all who are having their rainbow babies.


----------



## Miniegg27

george83 said:


> Miniegg27 said:
> 
> 
> Yay! Congratulations Lucy!!!!
> 
> How are you miniegg? How's baby doing? You must be well into second tri by now, hope your coping ok x xClick to expand...

So far so good thanks hun. I'm relaxing more into the pregnancy now, was very nervous up to the 12 week mark and still haven't bought anything until we've had the 20 week scan which is in a few weeks. Hope you're ok. Sending you all lots of luck and baby dust. x


----------



## gemin330

Congratulations Lucy. Extremely happy news. :cloud9: I hope the rest of us start seeing some bfps soon so we can join you in the excitement  my afs due today...still nothing but no bfp either...fingers crossed x


----------



## Nimyra

Good morning everyone!

This morning I got a :bfp: on a FRER!

I'm having a good feeling. Last cycle I had a chemical pregnancy and I felt more fertile this cycle. I ovulated "early" on CD 13. I'm feeling pregnant... my uterus feels heavy, boobs are sore (haven't been sore in months and months) and I'm having heartburn.

I really hope this is my rainbow baby!


----------



## Raggydoll

Congratulations Nimyra, that's fantastic news. :hugs:


----------



## george83

Nimyra said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> This morning I got a :bfp: on a FRER!
> 
> I'm having a good feeling. Last cycle I had a chemical pregnancy and I felt more fertile this cycle. I ovulated "early" on CD 13. I'm feeling pregnant... my uterus feels heavy, boobs are sore (haven't been sore in months and months) and I'm having heartburn.
> 
> I really hope this is my rainbow baby!

Oh my gosh congratulations!!!! That's great news, hope you and baby are doing ok? x x


----------



## LucyLake

Nimyra! This is such great news and just wanted to offer a huge congrats! Your chart looks amazing!!!!!! <3 :cloud9:


----------



## crysshae

Nimyra said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> This morning I got a :bfp: on a FRER!
> 
> I'm having a good feeling. Last cycle I had a chemical pregnancy and I felt more fertile this cycle. I ovulated "early" on CD 13. I'm feeling pregnant... my uterus feels heavy, boobs are sore (haven't been sore in months and months) and I'm having heartburn.
> 
> I really hope this is my rainbow baby!

Congratulations! I pray this is your take home baby.


----------



## Miniegg27

Congratulations Nimyra!!!!


----------



## Kasey84

Congrats Nimyra! This is wonderful news. I'm so happy for you <3 

AFM- I'm in the tww...currently cd 19. FF says I ovulated on cd 13, which is a little earlier then I expected, but with my irregular cycles, who knows. I BD'd on cd 10, 11, and 13 so hoping for a BFP! 

Has anyone ever heard of a corpus luteum dip? I had a temp dip at 5dpo and did some research, which lead me to read about a CL dip. The dip went slightly below my coverline, but started rising again the next am. Anyone else experience this before?

Hope all is well with everyone else!


----------



## EarthMama

Congrats Lucy and Nimyra! Good vibes to you both. 

I am taking a break from TTC for awhile. My son is 17 months and I feel like I should hold off a bit longer for his sake. He is still in full need-mommy mode, especially with teething. He's breastfeeding a lot and I wouldn't want a pregnancy to effect milk supply, especially when he seems to need it so much right now. We might try again this fall. Aloha ladies, best of luck with your pregnancies!


----------



## george83

Hello everybody, it's been ages since anybody has posted on here so just thought I'd see how everybody is doing? Hope everyone's ok?


----------



## LucyLake

Well, George83,

I'm scared to death.

I went into the ER today for the smallest brown spot you've ever seen and guess what:

I'm pregnant with TWINS and they're measuring 6-1 and 6-0, last period was 6/16 so bang on for my dates unlike with my MC where I was a week behind.

Hgc levels: 13,313

Baby A Hb: 147
Baby B Hb: 119

I'm not joking! In total shock and now worried to the point of sickness about spotting I saw. I learned this news seconds ago, my husband doesn't know!

My worries: the brown spot is now gone and the fact that for now they share a sac/doctor isn't sure if they're fraternal or identical, but one measures 6:1, the other 6:0...so possibly 2 different sperms, 1 egg (fraternal) which makes sense with my positive opk's/continued intercourse between day 8-16. Then again, if they share a sac and there's not much separation, the dates could catch up later and they could be identical. It's so early that the sonographer cannot see a separation membrane. Also, I have a tilted uterus she said which my OB has never told me.

In complete and utter shock.

But, I can't complain! Cried with joy to see one heartbeat!! My son was crying! Then saw two and really lost it!


----------



## LucyLake

EarthMama said:


> Congrats Lucy and Nimyra! Good vibes to you both.
> 
> I am taking a break from TTC for awhile. My son is 17 months and I feel like I should hold off a bit longer for his sake. He is still in full need-mommy mode, especially with teething. He's breastfeeding a lot and I wouldn't want a pregnancy to effect milk supply, especially when he seems to need it so much right now. We might try again this fall. Aloha ladies, best of luck with your pregnancies!

Huge hugs EarthMama, and hope to see you back here very soon. <3. I breast-fed until my son was 2.5 yrs and was so proud of that. You will be very much missed, but take all the time you need. Thanks for being a light in a time of sadness for me and all the ladies here <3


----------



## Miniegg27

Wow Lucy!!!!! Congratulations, that's amazing!!!!


----------



## george83

LucyLake said:


> Well, George83,
> 
> I'm scared to death.
> 
> I went into the ER today for the smallest brown spot you've ever seen and guess what:
> 
> I'm pregnant with TWINS and they're measuring 6-1 and 6-0, last period was 6/16 so bang on for my dates unlike with my MC where I was a week behind.
> 
> Hgc levels: 13,313
> 
> Baby A Hb: 147
> Baby B Hb: 119
> 
> I'm not joking! In total shock and now worried to the point of sickness about spotting I saw. I learned this news seconds ago, my husband doesn't know!
> 
> My worries: the brown spot is now gone and the fact that for now they share a sac/doctor isn't sure if they're fraternal or identical, but one measures 6:1, the other 6:0...so possibly 2 different sperms, 1 egg (fraternal) which makes sense with my positive opk's/continued intercourse between day 8-16. Then again, if they share a sac and there's not much separation, the dates could catch up later and they could be identical. It's so early that the sonographer cannot see a separation membrane. Also, I have a tilted uterus she said which my OB has never told me.
> 
> In complete and utter shock.
> 
> But, I can't complain! Cried with joy to see one heartbeat!! My son was crying! Then saw two and really lost it!

Oh my god!!! Lucy congratulations!!! Were you ever expecting to have twins? That's so amazing, I can not imagine what you must be feeling. I hope the spotting stops and you have a totally healthy pregnancy from now on in x x


----------



## george83

Also Lucy wish I could be there to see your it's face, will he be excited do you think? x x


----------



## LucyLake

Before my miscarriage pregnancy, I had a dream that I was trying to explain to my two granddaughters from twins I bore that they were not first cousins, but literally half-siblings by DNA. And that technically by DNA, their aunt is also their mother :D

But, that is it. I honestly thought this was my fascination with biology which was my degree, not a sign.

I asked the sonographer if it was a blighted ovum actually. :D. She didn't see a thing doing the jelly stomach scan except an empty sac and laughed and said I must read a lot of Wikipedia. I just gave it to God and let myself lose control. I had the spot, but knew my levels had gone up because my FRER control lines continued to get lighter every 48 hrs, but test line much darker. So, I was waiting for her to say levels rising, empty sac, blighted ovum and was just kind of numb.

She reassured me she thought she'd see at least a pole on the vaginal scan and she truly took her time. I allowed myself to get excited, but now awaited the words "sorry I don't see the tiny flicker." (HB) She messed around 25 minutes before she told me a thing, but something she said kind of hit me and that was that she thought she saw two cysts on corpus luteum and something about how that was interesting blah, blah, blah. 

Then she just randomly blurts out that there's a hb and my son and I cried so much and thanked her hundreds of times. I thought she was done, but more time passes. Then out of the blue she's like: I don't have a lot of twins in my family, but I saw the cutest set in the ER last week. One of them was so sick and her sister was trying to console her. She tells my son they're his age and maybe he knows them? I swear I thought she's making small talk so I just kept talking and told her I always wished for twins...not even sure how the conversation led there...still was in shock there was a hb. 

So she kept going and then she finally turned the screen around and said this is the hb, it's 147. And she was like look at this. She showed me my baby at the far right bottom corner, I broke down. And then the weirdest thing she flipped the picture and it was like a diagonal mirror image. She pointed this time to the top left corner and said here's the baby. I felt like a kid at a magic show watching her pull a rabbit out of a hat/attempt a Houdini. 

None of this registered. She looked at me inquisitively and just stopped everything she was doing and then asked my son what grade he was in. 

Then she got back to what she was doing and blurted out: you know what this means right?

And she then reset the scan and showed me the top left baby and bottom right baby. This time they were together on the screen...no flipping. But, I swear it didn't register until she said the words baby B's hb is 119. :cloud9: Baby B, Baby B.....

I just about died of excitement, sheer fright...

Clues:

Symptoms started at 7-8 Dpo....had nausea then.
Tired so much as with my MC, hence I figure it's another MC. I need multiple naps and can barely function and am only 7-8 dpo
Have to pee every hour from 7-8 dpo, but figure it's because I try to drink 300 oz plus per day of water
Multiple OPK peaks in same cycle.
And my biggest clue of all in hindsight: my neverending love of yams since I started TTC. If they're identical, can thank only god that my love for these brought me to this day.

Huge hugs to everyone. I cannot sleep, lots of worries now.

Only time will tell, but for now pregnant....and for the moment these babies share a sac and don't have a clear dividing membrane. So, until proven otherwise by later scans, they are mono-mono which is absolutely terrifying. They are also identical and either two boys or two girls unless we somehow see a dividing membrane and two placentas later, but they still are possibly di-di identical even then. The sonographer just can't see the divide and thinks it could just be early/I have a tilted uterus. There is a 50% survival rate due to cord entanglement, sharing too much in terms of placenta and sac if there's never a dividing line and they remain mono mono identical.

Scared to lose one or both...
Scared they're mono-mono...
Scared because I can't sleep and eat without feeling sick...


----------



## LucyLake

My husband was in shock and just didn't believe me. The ER would not give me photos, but said they'd send them to my OB at a later date if she requests them. The only way husband believed me was I showed a printout from the ER that said my name, addy, dob...underneath it said outcome of visit:

Pregnancy twin 6wk0days and 6wk1days

He was scared when I told him and said he's afraid about the out of pocket OB costs and future college issues. Chance of something going wrong, miscarriage...

But, when he got home I saw him smile when I said it's probably either two girls or two boys :cloud9:

Only time will tell, scared now <3


----------



## EarthMama

Oooo what a BLESSING! CONGRATS LUCY! 

I have twin brothers, they are identical. To this day they are extremely similar in appearance and mannerisms! 

I totally understand why you would be scared. I would be scared shitless in your shoes! 

Easy for me to say but try not to "think" too much about what-if's right now. This is a WONDERFUL blessing! I hope you can stay relaxed and get some relief from the anxiety soon. xx


----------



## EarthMama

LucyLake said:


> EarthMama said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Lucy and Nimyra! Good vibes to you both.
> 
> I am taking a break from TTC for awhile. My son is 17 months and I feel like I should hold off a bit longer for his sake. He is still in full need-mommy mode, especially with teething. He's breastfeeding a lot and I wouldn't want a pregnancy to effect milk supply, especially when he seems to need it so much right now. We might try again this fall. Aloha ladies, best of luck with your pregnancies!
> 
> Huge hugs EarthMama, and hope to see you back here very soon. <3. I breast-fed until my son was 2.5 yrs and was so proud of that. You will be very much missed, but take all the time you need. Thanks for being a light in a time of sadness for me and all the ladies here <3Click to expand...

thank you! We are not "trying" at the moment but not "preventing" either...haha. I dunno, the whole TTC thing makes me a bit nuts. I do love nursing my son. It has been one of my dreams to tandem nurse an older baby and a younger baby together...and I still want to do this. But needed to just stop "trying" for awhile. With my son's molar's coming in it was so bad I kept thinking, "maybe you'll be an only child, kid..." lol. But we have two new molars on the bottom to show for all the suffering and he's back to his happy self for the time being so it's easier to think about having another now. 

Time will tell. :)


----------



## crysshae

Congratulations, Lucy! Praying everyone is healthy and everything goes very well for your entire pregnancy and babies' development.


----------



## george83

Wow that's such an amazing story Lucy your so lucky. I've been the most negative person since I got my bfp just waiting for something to go wrong but you have to try and stay positive and not think about what could happen. You just need to enjoy it - even the feeling rubbish parts!


----------



## Kasey84

Wow! Congrats Lucylake! That's exciting news, 2 rainbows :) I can understand why you'd be scared, but I'm praying that you have a perfectly healthy pregnancy <3

Earthmama- I hope the method of not trying, not preventing helps ease the stress of ttc a little! 

I'm on cd 26 now and my bbt is still way up. Seems like the longest tww! According to FF, AF is due on cd 28! I'm trying not to symptom track, but of course can't help but notice tiredness and sore breasts. Knowing full well that this could just be AF approaching, I'm not getting my hopes up! Sometimes I think I'll never see another positive pregnancy test. I may test tomorrow or wait until AF is due. 

My very best friend just had her baby. I'm so pleased for her, but it certainly drives home how desperately I want one! 

Hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## george83

Kasey84 said:


> Wow! Congrats Lucylake! That's exciting news, 2 rainbows :) I can understand why you'd be scared, but I'm praying that you have a perfectly healthy pregnancy <3
> 
> Earthmama- I hope the method of not trying, not preventing helps ease the stress of ttc a little!
> 
> I'm on cd 26 now and my bbt is still way up. Seems like the longest tww! According to FF, AF is due on cd 28! I'm trying not to symptom track, but of course can't help but notice tiredness and sore breasts. Knowing full well that this could just be AF approaching, I'm not getting my hopes up! Sometimes I think I'll never see another positive pregnancy test. I may test tomorrow or wait until AF is due.
> 
> My very best friend just had her baby. I'm so pleased for her, but it certainly drives home how desperately I want one!
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone!

Keeping everything crossed for you kasey, there's obviously loads of baby dust around at the minute so I'm sending it all your way!

It must be hard being around your best friends baby too, your an amazingly strong woman x x


----------



## LucyLake

EarthMama said:


> LucyLake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EarthMama said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Lucy and Nimyra! Good vibes to you both.
> 
> I am taking a break from TTC for awhile. My son is 17 months and I feel like I should hold off a bit longer for his sake. He is still in full need-mommy mode, especially with teething. He's breastfeeding a lot and I wouldn't want a pregnancy to effect milk supply, especially when he seems to need it so much right now. We might try again this fall. Aloha ladies, best of luck with your pregnancies!
> 
> Huge hugs EarthMama, and hope to see you back here very soon. <3. I breast-fed until my son was 2.5 yrs and was so proud of that. You will be very much missed, but take all the time you need. Thanks for being a light in a time of sadness for me and all the ladies here <3Click to expand...
> 
> thank you! We are not "trying" at the moment but not "preventing" either...haha. I dunno, the whole TTC thing makes me a bit nuts. I do love nursing my son. It has been one of my dreams to tandem nurse an older baby and a younger baby together...and I still want to do this. But needed to just stop "trying" for awhile. With my son's molar's coming in it was so bad I kept thinking, "maybe you'll be an only child, kid..." lol. But we have two new molars on the bottom to show for all the suffering and he's back to his happy self for the time being so it's easier to think about having another now.
> 
> Time will tell. :)Click to expand...

The Tandem Nursing made me smile. I'd love that as well! I totally understand NTNP, the TTC is VERY stressful especially with the temping. I was also so crazy that I had my hubby Bd'ing from Day 8-16 if I could finagle it. Thank you EarthMama and very hopeful that you will get your :bfp: when you least expect it! :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## LucyLake

Kasey84: I'm so excited for you!!! I was very similar last month with the tiredness! <3 :dust: Hugs about your BFF and her new baby. It's very bittersweet. :hugs:

George83: My sore breasts went away for the most part unless someone touches me pretty hard after my "AF" was over in week 4 pregnancy. Huge, huge freak-out ensued and thought the very worst. My OB nurse reminded me that I didn't mention breast soreness with my 9 yr old son until second tri according to my chart. So, I can relate to the constant worries. <3 I'm going in on 8/2 to see my OB for a non-scan let's talk and look at your hospital scans so I can tell you if I think it's identicals like they do. I called today on her day off and she even emailed back the nurse telling me to come in so I can address getting a perinatologist and proper nutrition. Had a bit of a meltdown that she thinks it's so serious...

I feel like everything is moving so fast and I don't really even know how viable things are. But, very grateful today as well <3


----------



## george83

Hi everyone, any news or updates? x x


----------



## Kasey84

Hi Everyone,
I tested again this morning and got my :bfp: I was starting to think it would never happen! 

I'm thrilled, excited and terrified all at the same time! 

Spreading the :dust: to all!! <3


----------



## Miniegg27

Congratulations Kasey!!!!


----------



## crysshae

Congratulations, Kasey! :happydance:


----------



## george83

Yay!!!! Kasey I'm so happy for you!!!! Congratulations h&h 9months to you x x


----------



## Kasey84

I've been checking out the PAL forum and had my first dr appointment today so it's starting to sink in! I hope it's ok if I check back here sometimes to see how everyone is doing. I do hope to see you all moving over to the PAL group soon!! 

I also wanted to say thank you for all of your support these past few months. It was the hardest thing I've ever been through and I would have made it without all you wonderful ladies to talk to! Sending huge hugs and tons of baby dust <3


----------



## LucyLake

Kasey84!!!!!

OMG, I had a great feeling about this month for you!!!!! <3. Especially after you said you were tired during the TWW. Just wanted to send you the very best wishes...it's so good to see so much hope after so much heartache. <3. Love to you and huge congrats!

PS- these first weeks are hard, but have faith. Wanted you to know that the symptoms truly come and go...sometimes they're non-existent even. But, there will be this amazing light at the end of the tunnel, I believe in that so much.

Thank you for holding all of us up in prayer and good thoughts Kasey. I can't tell you how much it was appreciated especially as you faced your due date with grace recently <3 :hug: 

:flower: :flower:


----------



## Kasey84

LucyLake said:


> Kasey84!!!!!
> 
> OMG, I had a great feeling about this month for you!!!!! <3. Especially after you said you were tired during the TWW. Just wanted to send you the very best wishes...it's so good to see so much hope after so much heartache. <3. Love to you and huge congrats!
> 
> PS- these first weeks are hard, but have faith. Wanted you to know that the symptoms truly come and go...sometimes they're non-existent even. But, there will be this amazing light at the end of the tunnel, I believe in that so much.
> 
> Thank you for holding all of us up in prayer and good thoughts Kasey. I can't tell you how much it was appreciated especially as you faced your due date with grace recently <3 :hug:
> 
> :flower: :flower:

Thanks for the kind words Lucy <3 

I'm hopeful, but cautious of course. I'm having my second hcg on Monday so praying its rising as it should. My doctor was also ordering an early scan. 

How are you? I hope things are going well! <3 <3


----------



## LucyLake

I know it will all work out Monday...and that is awesome they'll do an early scan, it really gives peace of mind!! <3

It's good, the twins look good, they're identical as I thought (I cannot put into words what a blessing that is that my egg split and these miracles formed!!) and measuring dead on. But, they looooove each other and apparently want to stay close in the same sac! :D As a result, I was referred to the Texas Perinatal Group high risk team for the next 3 scans. I'm praying they find the dividing membrane between these sweeties because we're talking about the highest risk pregnancy there is if not (mo-mo twins). So far there is no divide. 

Hugs and huge congrats Kasey84! <3


----------



## Nimyra

Whoa, Lucy, I didn't know anything about momo twins... That is scary, but it sounds like success rates are good with lots and lots of monitoring.

How are you feeling about all of this?

I'm still waiting for a viability scan. Having bad morning sickness now and generally a moody bitch.


----------



## Kasey84

Lucy- I'm so glad to hear that the babies are doing well! What a blessing to have 2 <3 I hope they see the membrane, but either way it sounds like your in good hands! 

Nimyra- I hope you get your scan soon and that it shows a perfectly healthy little one!


----------



## Raggydoll

Congratulations Kasey. I'm so pleased for you. :hugs:a


Lucy, wow twins. What an amazing update. I hope everything continues well. When's your next scan?


----------



## LucyLake

Nimyra: That's a great sign with the morning sickness!! <3 It means that that baby will not come off that wall and is stuck like glue!! I'm so excited for you about your upcoming scan!! <3 Huge hugs and missing you lots <3

Raggydoll: How are you doing? <3 My next appointment is not until 12 weeks <3 With these types of twins, you start having weekly scans after week 12-14 when those cords and placenta become a messy problem. So instead of feeling better at that 12 week mark, it kind of gets scarier as time goes on with identical monoamniotic twins. 

Nimyra: There's so much to consider. I kind of liken it to seeing these amazing cotton candy clouds just before the sky goes dark and there's a big F-5 tornado. That's kind of what I see when I look at my scan---these adorable babies who loooove each other and want to stay close (almost holding hands), but will the outcome be precarious?

I had a weird fascination with twin meiosis while studying biology...I couldn't believe that we still didn't really know why the identical egg splitting fluke happens, except that my age (egg is harder at age 34 and more prone to breaking in half) and my Nigerian friend Sharifah who gave me Cassava Yams at the mosque really helped. So the good news is I was familiar with Twin-Twin Transfusion Syndrome, cord compression, and mo-mo entanglement.

At the VERY least, we know they're mo-di. She doesn't think they could possibly be di-di at this point because as with fraternals, the divide is apparent by now though the TWO placentas are not...they're still in their yolk sacs in this scan <-------- And of course there's no way they're fraternal as we would have seen two separate sacs and a nice thick line by now like this:

https://www.twin-pregnancy-and-beyond.com/ferternal-twins-ultrasound.html

So, if they're mo-di, they also share the same placenta (scary as hell) and have a dividing membrane that could be little more than a flap. So of course, worries about Twin-Twin Transfusion Syndrome will come into play. I have goosebumps just thinking about the severe overlap of blood supply and high grade anastomoses (connections between the largest blood vessels) between these two babies. If one goes, the other almost surely follows him/her to death. Will sibling rivalry come into play or can they share nicely? There's a 15% chance they won't share nicely.

There's a 1% chance they're mo-mo and maybe about 70% that they're mo-di. So, very good news and many girls on Baby and Bump like Twinmummy06 didn't see the divide with her mo-di twins until 14 weeks. But, with my history of the 1 in a million chance of getting pregnant on the VERY freaking day I'm ovulating after taking the MAP within 12 hours....coupled with the shock of identical twins that do not run in either of our families and identicals are an absolutely random event anyway (no such thing as genetic)...I have no doubt they could be mo-mo.

We're preparing to be admitted to the hospital at 24 weeks until delivery at 32-34 weeks to monitor constantly for cord entanglement and figuring out the logistics for our son now....just in case.

We also have to pray they're girls even though I wanted at least one more boy because boys jumping around with cord entanglement is a problem....75% of mo-mo twins are girls for that reason. In general, more identical twins are girls than boys because the girls can survive some of these precarious events better. The Recipient Boy in Twin-Twin Transfusion Syndrome is much more of a thief than the Recipient Girl.

We also know they will deliver if perfect at 37 weeks...the fears are of course, will they make it to viability at 24 weeks and will they have a long stay in the NICU, will they even survive the NICU?

In the meantime, my mind races with strange thoughts. If they're viable and survive all this, they'll have children. But, their children will not be first cousins but half-siblings. And will those same children call their aunt "aunt-mom" since technically their aunt is also their real mother?


----------



## Nimyra

Wow, Lucy, its awesome how much you know about these things! I'm quite confused about the difference between mo-mo and mo-di twins. I thought they'd see a membrane by now if they were mo-di. Heck, I don't know anything about this though. I can't even imagine spending 6 weeks in the hospital. Is your husband freaking out?

I think I understand where you are coming from. Like, wow, they are safe for now, how cool... but also there will be so much chaos coming as the weeks tick by. 

I'm just trying to get through the next week for now. I feel awful physically and my new job starts Monday with 2 weeks of meetings and then my classes start. I hope I can do a good enough job.

Lots of prayers and blessings for you and the babies.


----------



## LucyLake

Thank you so much Nimyra. <3 

I know some of the ladies here and on this FB Group Twinmummy06 helped me join didn't see the mo-di divide until 14-20 weeks. It can be really hard to see with mo-di because we're talking about a paper thin flap in some cases. Also, the fact that the babies haven't left their yolk sacs and we can't see that single placenta yet is normal at this stage. Perhaps, a clearer picture emerges at the 12 week appt. with the perinatologist. But, my OB thought we would see something indicating it this week. Of course, problematically, a few twin moms didn't find out they were even pregnant with twins until much later and therefore skipped what might have been seen at that 8 week viability scan (a divide). In other words, there may have BEEN a divide, but they just never had that appt. to know.

He's not as freaked out because he just doesn't quite understand the risks as much :D Maybe it's a good thing.

Yay!!! Your new job will be so awesome!!! Hang in there and hopefully you'll get an MS break by the time your job starts!! <3 Monday seems to be so soon though :( <3 Congrats and huge hugs....prayers for ease on Monday and for your scan which I know will be great <3


----------



## george83

It's been so long since any body posted on here? Any updates to report? x x


----------



## Nimyra

Hi George! 

Yes, I'm 9 weeks and doing fine so far. I was diagnosed with a subchorionic hematoma at 7 week scan but it went away by my 9 week follow-up, hooray!

I'm coming up on the time when I lost my last little one, so of course I'm nervous, but week by week I'm getting through this.

How are you doing?


----------



## george83

Hello! In sorry to hear about your sub. h. but I'm glad it went away by itself. I can imagine if your anything like me you've already found this pregnancy so stressful after our angels that you really don't want anything adding to it.

I'm glad your weeks are ticking by and I hoping these next few especially are easy on you. I've got to 21 weeks now but I still can't relax. By this stage with my son I was a lot more excited. I've started looking at things we need to buy though which is helping! x x


----------



## Kasey84

Hi ladies, just checking in to see how everyone is doing! 

Nimyra- so glad to hear things are going well <3 I know what you mean by getting through week by week. It's exactly how I feel too. 

George- 21 weeks! Wow, time sure down fly! Glad to hear your doing well :) 

I'm about 8 weeks right now...hard to tell exactly since my cycles weren't regular. I've had 3 beta hcg's and all looks good so far :) I'm having a scan in 8 more days and cannot wait...a little terrified at the same time though! Hoping it goes well! 

I'm happy to read updates from everyone. I miss chatting with you ladies! <3 <3


----------



## Brgrande

Hi everyone, I hope you don't mind me joining your group. I'm new to this website. I've mostly been reading about other women's journey to motherhood. I had loss in June and would love to talk to other ladies in the same boat. When the miscarriage happened everyone around me wanted to just get back to their own lives. I know they felt bad for me and my hubby but it was so awkward discussing it with other women who have never been in our situation. I think it mde them uncomfortable. While I do have a beautiful 8 year old son, I'm still trying my best to heal.


----------



## george83

Kasey84 said:


> Hi ladies, just checking in to see how everyone is doing!
> 
> Nimyra- so glad to hear things are going well <3 I know what you mean by getting through week by week. It's exactly how I feel too.
> 
> George- 21 weeks! Wow, time sure down fly! Glad to hear your doing well :)
> 
> I'm about 8 weeks right now...hard to tell exactly since my cycles weren't regular. I've had 3 beta hcg's and all looks good so far :) I'm having a scan in 8 more days and cannot wait...a little terrified at the same time though! Hoping it goes well!
> 
> I'm happy to read updates from everyone. I miss chatting with you ladies! <3 <3

I'm glad things are going well kasey, and good luck for the scan. We had 4 early scans and each time I remember being petrified something was going to have gone wrong I could never relax. at my 20 week scan I was so scared even though I could feel the baby moving by then. I think we'll be stuck being scared for our entire pregnancies :hugs:


----------



## george83

Brgrande said:


> Hi everyone, I hope you don't mind me joining your group. I'm new to this website. I've mostly been reading about other women's journey to motherhood. I had loss in June and would love to talk to other ladies in the same boat. When the miscarriage happened everyone around me wanted to just get back to their own lives. I know they felt bad for me and my hubby but it was so awkward discussing it with other women who have never been in our situation. I think it mde them uncomfortable. While I do have a beautiful 8 year old son, I'm still trying my best to heal.

Hello, I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. I found the same with my close friends and family too but strangely enough people I'm not that close to but had also been through a mc were the ones I found it easier to talk too. You're more than welcome to join our group but unfortunately we all seemed to have drifted away over the past couple of months and there aren't many posts on here very often now. x x


----------



## LucyLake

Hi Ladies,

I'm so glad to hear that everyone is doing well!

Kasey84: Great news about your HGC Levels doubling! That had to be really difficult-the wait for those numbers, but I know it feels good to get past that hurdle. I know your scan will be great! :hugs:

Nimyra: SO happy to hear that the hematoma is gone and that you had an excellent scan! <3 Happy Labor Day and hope first tri moves quickly for all of us! <3

George83: Now that you're 20 weeks, I wondered if you had your gender scan? :flower: I'm SO happy to hear that you're slowly moving away from seeing the blood, did they ever determine a reason for it? <3 Huge hugs :hugs:

Brgrande: Welcome! This is a great group, there's been a lot of :bfp: here and hope you have an easy and safe journey <3

As for me, everything is going good. I'm literally counting down the seconds to be out of first tri next week. The twins are SO cute, I had a scan where we could see them lying down waving to us. I can't tell you how much I already love them. 

I have a bit of a placenta previa already, but no bleeding. In other words, the twins share an anterior placenta that sits ON my stomach wall and it also overlaps my cervix and is close to the cervix. No one is worried yet as this is common with mo-mo twins and will mostly mean I just have to have a V-cut C-Section and absolutely should not have my water break at home alone...but we already knew that. Also, the placenta often moves higher on the uterine wall as the pregnancy progresses and your worries about previa end, so they technically won't even diagnose placenta previa until 20 weeks. There is still no divide and I'm beginning to accept that they will be mo-mo. I know exactly where I'll be for in-patient at the hospital at 24 weeks (room 211 Brackenridge) and have even met another girl in Austin who had mo-mo twins. We have a closed FB group that's really helped me. 

Glad to see everyone, I miss you all very much <3


----------



## george83

Wow Lucy I still can't believe your having twins! I bet your ultrasound photo was the cutest. Are you 'happy' with being an inpatient from that early or are you - as I suspect - just grateful that the hospital are doing everything to keep your little ones safe? It certainly sounds like your being well looked after. I taught identical twin girls for the second time last year and they were the closest of friends. 

Afm we could have found out baby's gender at our 20 week scan but decided to stay team yellow. I love the excitement of not knowing. The hospital never gave us a reason for the bleeding but it has all stopped now. I go back to work tomorrow after my summer holidays and hopefully start my maternity leave at the end if this term so it's starting to feel like I'm officially on baby count down now. 

I can't believe how lucky we all are when I think back to how we all met not that long ago. I've been really emotional this past week and just thinking of it makes me want to cry again


----------



## LucyLake

Love that you stayed Team Yellow!! And congrats on your major milestone George83, passing 20 weeks!! Hope everyone else is doing well!

A piece of good news today:

We are officially MO-DI! They found the divide this morning at my high risk scan. :cloud9:

The babies look good as well, amniotic fluid is even and they are measuring 2-3 days ahead. :cloud9:


----------



## Nimyra

Fantastic news, Lucy! So happy for you!


----------



## EarthMama

I am so happy they found the divide Lucy! And you must be so relieved to be entering the second trimester. 

I hope everyone else's pregnancy are going well! 

As for me...well, I think I got a bfp. In fact I'm pretty sure I have. I've taken 3 tests.

The test 2 days before my period was due was negative. 
The test the day my period was due was a faint positive. 
The test today, 1 day after my period was due, was a positive line, now a bit darker. 
I'm going to test tomorrow as well, including with a digital so there's no confusion in my head as I am in a bit of disbelief. 

I am beginning to understand what's been going on though. I am convinced I've been ovulating "late," as late as days 16-20 in my cycle. This is why it's taken us 6 months to get pregnant, because we've been missing O day every time. (but not this time, thanks to my husband's insistence!) I have never bothered to chart my temps or get an ovulation detector, and if I had, it probably would have saved a lot of time and emotionalism. 

The late O is a theory, anyway. My bfp with my son came 2 days BEFORE my period, and with my MC, it came the day before. I only got the faint positive line yesterday. Today it's darker. The late O might mean a late implantation also, which is why it took me longer to get that positive line. 

I did have a feeling something was up because I noticed "pregnant behavior" in myself. 

But I am just in disbelief and I am trying so hard not to be terrified. I am honestly terrified though. Thrilled, but scared. I look forward to testing again tomorrow to see if the line got darker.


----------



## EarthMama

The line got fainter. And the digi said NOT PREGNANT. I'm so confused. :(


----------



## Nimyra

EarthMama, it could just be early or it might be a chemical... Either way you'll know more in a few days,

BUT... Many many women get BFPs right after a chemical. Myself included. So don't give up if this one doesn't stick, this next month you'd have a much better shot at success.

Love and good wishes for a sticky bean!!


----------



## LucyLake

Thanks Nimyra and EarthMama <3

EarthMama, just wanted to echo everything Nimyra said. Don't give up hope just yet. With the twins, I remember crying my eyes out when the line got lighter one day, somewhere around dpo 20. I had tested with morning urine and used afternoon that day. Also, to this minute no sore boobs with the twins for me.

All of us are thinking of you. Hope everything goes well <3. If you need answers, you could also have your levels tested <3. There are girls who don't get positives on Frer and are pregnant, but it only shows via blood test.

Love and hugs <3.


----------



## Miniegg27

That's great news Lucy. You must be so happy! How are you feeling? Can't believe you're 12 weeks already.


----------



## EarthMama

Nimyra said:


> EarthMama, it could just be early or it might be a chemical... Either way you'll know more in a few days,
> 
> BUT... Many many women get BFPs right after a chemical. Myself included. So don't give up if this one doesn't stick, this next month you'd have a much better shot at success.
> 
> Love and good wishes for a sticky bean!!

Thank you. Do you know how long I can expect for bleeding to start if it is a chemical? (pretty sure it is, at this point...)

I am emotionally flatlining at the moment. I feel so depressed. My due date for my MC is on the 13th, in 3 days. I thought for SURE that I would be pregnant again by now. So imagine my thrill when I got that faint pink line, a week before my MC's due date. I thought, "Oo...maybe I am pregnant by the due date of my MC!" ....only now to see the lines fading and realize that it was all a sick joke by the universe to see how much I could handle. Such a sick joke. :cry::cry::cry:

sorry for the depressing post ladies, I am just a mess. 

Anyway, I have made an appointment with my doctor for this Friday to get some answers.


----------



## Peacenik

EarthMama said:


> Nimyra said:
> 
> 
> EarthMama, it could just be early or it might be a chemical... Either way you'll know more in a few days,
> 
> BUT... Many many women get BFPs right after a chemical. Myself included. So don't give up if this one doesn't stick, this next month you'd have a much better shot at success.
> 
> Love and good wishes for a sticky bean!!
> 
> Thank you. Do you know how long I can expect for bleeding to start if it is a chemical? (pretty sure it is, at this point...)
> 
> I am emotionally flatlining at the moment. I feel so depressed. My due date for my MC is on the 13th, in 3 days. I thought for SURE that I would be pregnant again by now. So imagine my thrill when I got that faint pink line, a week before my MC's due date. I thought, "Oo...maybe I am pregnant by the due date of my MC!" ....only now to see the lines fading and realize that it was all a sick joke by the universe to see how much I could handle. Such a sick joke. :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> sorry for the depressing post ladies, I am just a mess.
> 
> Anyway, I have made an appointment with my doctor for this Friday to get some answers.Click to expand...

I'm so sorry EarthMama. It's just not fair and I totally feel you about not having a BFP before the due date. I'm a few weeks out and the closer it gets, the worse I feel. :hugs:


----------



## george83

Peacenik and earthmama I'm so sorry your still waiting. I have to confess I thought we'd all have our rainbows by now with all the talk of being extra fertile after mc. I really wish there was something I could do, I'll be sending extra baby dust to both of you for the next few days :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## george83

LucyLake said:


> Love that you stayed Team Yellow!! And congrats on your major milestone George83, passing 20 weeks!! Hope everyone else is doing well!
> 
> A piece of good news today:
> 
> We are officially MO-DI! They found the divide this morning at my high risk scan. :cloud9:
> 
> The babies look good as well, amniotic fluid is even and they are measuring 2-3 days ahead. :cloud9:

Congrats Lucy must be such a relief to have seen the divide, they sound like string rainbows if they're measuring ahead to x x


----------



## Nimyra

EarthMama, it will be soon. The cycle before this BFP I had faint positives that started fading. AF came just a day or two later. 

Please keep in mind that if this is the case you are going to feel hormonal / Pms so feeling depressed and all that is normal and may pass soon. I do think the cycle after a chemical is a really good one though. Almost everyone I know who had a chemical (5 people) got BFPs the very next month. I don't know why. 

I'll be praying for you this month, especially as our due dates for our losses roll around. Mine is the 15th. 

Hugs


----------



## EarthMama

Thanks everyone, for all the empathy. It REALLY helps to hear kind words from people who understand what TTC is like after a loss! 

Peacenik- yep, getting close to the due date is hitting me harder then I EVER expected, especially with all this "am I pregnant, or aren't I" nonsense. I was warned it could be rough to reach due date, but didn't realize that I still honestly haven't gotten over my MC yet. It still haunts me CONSTANTLY. I do have hopes that becoming pregnant again can soothe the hurt. 

How has it been for you ladies who have fallen pregnant, has it helped to soothe the hurt and pain of the loss, or do you still feel it pretty vividly? LucyLake? George83? Nimyra? Or anyone else who would like to chime in about how getting pregnant again has effected your emotions about your loss. 

George83, thank you, I am just going to try and stay positive and try to have the mindset that even if I'm not pregnant, now, I will be SOON. I HAVE figured out why it's taken me so long...I am a late ovulater and if it turns out what I'm going through is a chemical right now then you can BET next month I'll be VERY on top of things! 

I have started taking Vitex...anyone have success with this? I heard it's great for helping to produce a strong ovulation and egg. I also heard it's good to take in early pregnancy to maintain the pregnancy. 

Nimyra - thanks so much for the info on the chemical. I am still not sure what's up. Can you have actual pregnancy symptoms with a chemical? I feel like my symptoms might be increasing, it's hard to say. I am still taking pregnancy tests...got a negative with highly diluted urine and got another faint positive line today with concentrated urine...Aunt Flow is only 4 days late. I should probably stop obsessively testing and just wait until my doctor's appointment on Friday. But I have a First Response I am planning to use in the morning with my first urine. I just can't seem to help myself...I am having a lot of "twingy" type feelings in my uterus area which reminds me of when I was pregnant with my son. 

My friend told me she didn't get a positive line at all with her son until she was 9 days late...and it took awhile to get a dark line after that. She thinks I should keep having hope. 

Anyway, I am doing better emotionally today then yesterday at least...if it IS a chemical pregnancy, so be it, I will get right back up on the horse next month and try really hard. I WILL become pregnant again soon...that's my mantra. :) Of course I still do have a hope that I am pregnant now...as they say it's not over until AF starts. I am definitely having some symptoms that are unusual for me, including headaches, a powerful thirst, upset stomach after meals and general lack of interest in food, hot and cold flashes, extreme dizziness, lightheadness, feeling shaky, like my blood pressure is fluctuating, and increased tiredness, feeling like I could sleep anywhere. Plus twingy feelings in my womb and today sensitive nipples that hurt when my son nurses. So I don't know. Maybe I want it so bad I am manifesting these symptoms. Funny thing is...if it IS a chemical...I am already having more symptoms with this experience then I did the entire time with my MC. My MC was just...internal silence. 

Oh well, I'm on the roller-coaster. I bought the ticket, time to take the ride. 

thanks again ladies for providing a safe place to talk about my rather intense and complex feelings about all this...mahalo.


----------



## Nimyra

EarthMama,

I hope everything works out, I am going to hold out hope since you have so many symptoms. Hopefully your appt will provide some answers.

Regarding your question... Honestly the pain of the loss has faded. I get moments of it every now and again but it's more now just a fear about This baby or a sadness that I had to go through the loss, and that seems really different to me than grieving THAT baby. I feel like that baby is far away now, moved on and not so near me spiritually... Does that make any sense.

I don't think it was the pregnancy that made this change... I think it had already started to change although being pregnant now makes everything so much more about THIS baby. I am terrified all the time about losing this baby since I have lost my innocence. I don't feel confident that I will actually have this baby. I think I have made some peace with the idea that there is absolutely nothing I can do to control this and that I have to leave it up to God even if I don't trust Him most of the time or I'll go mad. So I am trying to trust.

For me the other thing has been that I have a new awesome job that I love... Which I never would have applied for had I had my last baby. And I feel like I'm meant to be there. So that went a long way towards healing because it made we wonder if maybe there really was a reason and it wasn't just crap luck. Not that I would have chosen that, you know, but possibly necessary.

Hugs!


----------



## LucyLake

EarthMama,

That is such great news about your symptoms! I'm hoping your baby is just a late bloomer as so many are! If you aren't already spotting, I would say that this is a really positive sign going into your doctor's appointment that this isn't a chemical. Hopefully, they can test hcg and give you good answers. I know the wait in these early days is horrendous. Thinking of you and prayers for you and your tiny rainbow <3

The loss is easier and it isn't. I wanted my Oct 2 baby, but for me maybe compared to others, the dream of twins is incredible. I was afraid to love them until I had a bunch of scans and the vomiting started, I now feel so bad for having those fears up to about week 8. I can't lie, pregnancy after loss is one of the most terrifying experiences of my entire life and it may be the same for you. Like Nimyra, I can't let myself go there. Thinking of double strollers and matching outfits-out of the question. Thinking of holding my rainbows-nope. I told my family and my sister said she had a fraternal triplets blighted ovum at 10 weeks in 2006. Three empty sacs. So multiples run in our family and it's been humbling, I feel terribly for her-our relationship is so good now!!! They have been so supportive, it's such a blessing. But, I have all these rules. No one can talk double strollers. I'm just not able to go there. It may be because of the risk in my case. But, I've had 12 scans and much of that is due to worry. I feel very lucky because my insurance pays an outright global fee and I can be scanned as often as I want. So I never have to wait long to know the babies are ok. BUT, those hours before each scan are terrifying.

I also never want to complain because I'm so blessed. I still visit our baby everyday. Some of the tears have been replaced with gratitude. I spend so much time thanking God and our baby due Oct 2 for the twins. 

Huge hugs.

Peacenik- it's so good to see you and I hope you get your rainbow soon <3

Miniegg- it's such a blessing. Hope you're also doing well <3


----------



## george83

LucyLake said:


> EarthMama,
> 
> That is such great news about your symptoms! I'm hoping your baby is just a late bloomer as so many are! If you aren't already spotting, I would say that this is a really positive sign going into your doctor's appointment that this isn't a chemical. Hopefully, they can test hcg and give you good answers. I know the wait in these early days is horrendous. Thinking of you and prayers for you and your tiny rainbow <3
> 
> The loss is easier and it isn't. I wanted my Oct 2 baby, but for me maybe compared to others, the dream of twins is incredible. I was afraid to love them until I had a bunch of scans and the vomiting started, I now feel so bad for having those fears up to about week 8. I can't lie, pregnancy after loss is one of the most terrifying experiences of my entire life and it may be the same for you. Like Nimyra, I can't let myself go there. Thinking of double strollers and matching outfits-out of the question. Thinking of holding my rainbows-nope. I told my family and my sister said she had a fraternal triplets blighted ovum at 10 weeks in 2006. Three empty sacs. So multiples run in our family and it's been humbling, I feel terribly for her-our relationship is so good now!!! They have been so supportive, it's such a blessing. But, I have all these rules. No one can talk double strollers. I'm just not able to go there. It may be because of the risk in my case. But, I've had 12 scans and much of that is due to worry. I feel very lucky because my insurance pays an outright global fee and I can be scanned as often as I want. So I never have to wait long to know the babies are ok. BUT, those hours before each scan are terrifying.
> 
> I also never want to complain because I'm so blessed. I still visit our baby everyday. Some of the tears have been replaced with gratitude. I spend so much time thanking God and our baby due Oct 2 for the twins.
> 
> Huge hugs.
> 
> Peacenik- it's so good to see you and I hope you get your rainbow soon <3
> 
> Miniegg- it's such a blessing. Hope you're also doing well <3

Lucy I fully understand the not thinking of actually having a baby. We've got to the stage where we either need to start buying things or saving money so we can do a massive shop in a couple of months and neither is appealing. My due date would have been Sept 26th and I'm dreading. I can not believe how different it is after having a loss


----------



## EarthMama

Thanks ladies, here is my faint positive line this morning for your eyes. 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v324/EllemyshShade/P1050767_zps748305b8.jpg

The line hasn't faded, is just it's usual faint self. I am having some AF type cramping today, so we'll see what today and tomorrow brings. If it is a chemical I hope I start bleeding soon so I can move on. And if it's not a chemical...well, I won't think anything until I know FOR SURE what's up. 

Doctor's appointment tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## george83

Earthmama that is such a definite line I'm crossing everything for you that this really is a positive. I had cramping all the time through my first tri so you can't use those to rule you out just yet they can be good signs too. I hope the doctors appointment is a positive one, I know you've already said but when should you be due af? x x


----------



## EarthMama

I'm 4 days late now


----------



## Nimyra

That looks nice, EarthMama! Everything crossed for you!!!


----------



## Kasey84

Earthmama- that's definitely a positive! My fingers are crossed for you!

For me, this pregnancy started with a faint positive the day my period was due. I'm now almost 9 weeks along now. Had my first scan on Monday and saw our little one with a strong HB of 161 bpm <3 

To answer the question about pregnancy after a loss, I agree with the others...it's terrifying! I simply have to take things one day at a time and cannot think to far ahead. Although everything is going perfectly, I'm not confident that I will have this baby. I guess this is based on past experience. Sadly, I don't feel the same attachment yet that I did with my last pregnancy. I think my fears are getting in the way of bonding. I'm trying hard to move past this. 

Has this pregnancy eased the pain of my loss? Maybe a little, as my dream of being a mother is now within reach again. But to be honest, I think the biggest factor in easing my pain has been time. I've had 10 months to slowly heal and I found after my due date passed, the pain eased even more. Of course I still think of the baby I lost, but I try to think if him/her with love rather than sadness. 

Lucy- I'm so glad to hear that they found a divide and things continue to go well!! 

George and Nimyra- glad to head things are going well for you both too! 

Peacenik- I hope that you get your rainbow soon as well. I'm sending tons of baby dust your way <3 I know the due date is a difficult day, especially when your still waiting for that BFP! I passed mine in June and hadn't gotten a BFP yet. Although it was a sad day, I also found peace and did things to remember my baby. Things seemed a little easier once that date was past. 

xxoo


----------



## george83

Congrats on seeing the heartbeat kasey, it's so special x x

Earthmama I'm really hoping you'll be ok x x


----------



## EarthMama

I am sooo happy you got to hear the heartbeat Kasey, I bet that was just amazing and a huge relief. I look forward to having the same experience again someday. 

Ladies who are pregnant: are you ladies going to do a gender reveal or stay team yellow?


----------



## Miniegg27

I've stayed team yellow.


----------



## Kasey84

I think we're going to find out the gender because I want to be all organized, but were going to keep it a secret from everyone else! That's the plan right now anyway :) 

Miniegg- how are you doing?


----------



## EarthMama

Well ladies...doctor says I'm pregnant! Got a SOLID and rather dark line this morning and then today at the doctors office it was confirmed. I am still in a bit of denial but happy . Having quite a bit of AF type cramping but I remember this from being pregnant with my son so trying not to freak out and just relax


----------



## DD80

Too late to join? I MC 8/21 with pills. Was 9 weeks, but dr said baby was 6w+1. I have no idea if/when I ovulated, but hoping to conceive ASAP. I've been having symtoms, but the most I could be is 8dpo based on when we first did the hibbity dibbity. ;-) tmi...

So happy to read all of your stories! 

Eta- So, I was reading all of this and got exited and took a test. Wish I could add a pic...faint positive in less than 5 minutes! Crazy. I was feeling a bit hungry, nauseous, hungry today, so I had to try. Fingers crossed.


----------



## george83

EarthMama said:


> Well ladies...doctor says I'm pregnant! Got a SOLID and rather dark line this morning and then today at the doctors office it was confirmed. I am still in a bit of denial but happy . Having quite a bit of AF type cramping but I remember this from being pregnant with my son so trying not to freak out and just relax

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm so so happy for you congratulations!!! I had cramping too so try not to worry, if your anything like me this pregnancy you will think any slight pain or cramp or anything unusual means another mc but I'm sure you'll be fine. Congratulations!!!


----------



## EarthMama

george83 said:


> EarthMama said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies...doctor says I'm pregnant! Got a SOLID and rather dark line this morning and then today at the doctors office it was confirmed. I am still in a bit of denial but happy . Having quite a bit of AF type cramping but I remember this from being pregnant with my son so trying not to freak out and just relax
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm so so happy for you congratulations!!! I had cramping too so try not to worry, if your anything like me this pregnancy you will think any slight pain or cramp or anything unusual means another mc but I'm sure you'll be fine. Congratulations!!!Click to expand...


Thanks girl! Still wrapping my brain around the idea that we did it! I did intuitively "know" but was driving myself crazy with too much testing, too early! Doctor said due date is May 18th. :cloud9: So could be either a Taurus or a Gemini baby! 

I think I stunned the doctors going in there rambling on about hcg levels and progesterone levels and ecotopic and chemical pregnancies, viability, pregnancy test lines, etc. I was pretty wound up. You ladies know how crazy I've been this week!! When the nurse took my blood pressure when I went in it was VERY high and I never have high blood pressure. She was actually concerned. They took it again after they gave me the news and it had plummeted due to the release of stress. Whew. Then the doctor told me I need to relax...lol. Yeah, that's top priority right now. 

Anyway...at this moment NOW...I feel good about the pregnancy. I bought the ticket, now time to take the ride. I am having alot of the same sensations that I remember from being pregnant with my son, sensations that I didn't have with my angel baby. My angel baby was just...silent. This one definitely has a much louder and more intense presence, so far. 

Anyway, fingers crossed. Thank you all for your support. <3

I just wanted to add that I found out about this new pregnancy on the exact due date of my lost baby...which kind of blows my mind. <3


----------



## EarthMama

DD80 said:


> Too late to join? I MC 8/21 with pills. Was 9 weeks, but dr said baby was 6w+1. I have no idea if/when I ovulated, but hoping to conceive ASAP. I've been having symtoms, but the most I could be is 8dpo based on when we first did the hibbity dibbity. ;-) tmi...
> 
> So happy to read all of your stories!
> 
> Eta- So, I was reading all of this and got exited and took a test. Wish I could add a pic...faint positive in less than 5 minutes! Crazy. I was feeling a bit hungry, nauseous, hungry today, so I had to try. Fingers crossed.

I was totally in your shoes just a few days ago girl! Good luck, hoping this is it for you. :thumbup:


----------



## Miniegg27

Yay!!!! Congratulations EarthMama!! I had quite a bit of cramping in the beginning too.


----------



## Nimyra

YAY!!!! EarthMama, YAY!!!! I'm so happy the dr. confirmed and that you are feeling this baby's presence. Such an eloquent way to put it. I guess I feel this baby's presence "louder" too. I hope I can learn to trust that.

Take good care of yourself.


----------



## LucyLake

EarthMama, huge congrats! I had a good feeling just now when I saw your positive frer! It wasn't much lighter than mine at dpo 14! Also, just like you I had tons of AF cramps in week 4-5. I also had them with my son, but really only had sore boobs with my angel! In fact, I was also in the ER in week 11 for bad AF cramps...it's because of the gestational sac having to get big fast in my case. For instance, my sac measured 15.9 cm with my son at 20 weeks and that's what it measures now in week 13. Cramps are good, the sac is growing as it should as long as there is no spotting!! Also, with the twins it felt much more like my pregnancy with my son, but it's ok to be scared to admit that to yourself. <3 My angel pregnancy was also very quiet and pretty symptom free except for boobs that felt like they'd fall off until I started spotting at 5w3. I know this is a bumpy ride and wanted to also convey that similarly my blood pressure reached 150/81 in week 11 due to stress before being seen at ER and then went down to 122/80 before I left. You are never alone and it's ok to worry like this <3. There is truly nothing I can tell you that is going to make the early weeks faster or easier except that how I coped was appreciating every tiny little symptom (and I'm talking little things like brightly colored yellow urine) and also still temping. The temping helped me see that my temps were staying well up about a point above ovulation. That really eased fears on days that were scary. I'm very excited for you EarthMama and wishing you a happy and healthy nine months! What a beautiful blessing to rainbow around your due date!! :cloud9:

We will find out the sex soon, I asked last week, it's a bit early. They may do a blood test for me to determine next week, we will see. If not, my peri has already scheduled a scan for it in week 16. It is a bit more imperative that we know as boys are a bit more high risk in twin pregnancy, but especially in an event where they share the placenta and sac and at risk for TTTS....yay for the divide though. <3. Boys in general are more likely to be miscarried, as an example a lot of baby boys in second tri and 3rd tri were miscarried in the months following 9/11...they just don't respond to mama's stress hormones as well. I would have stayed team yellow if this was a singleton pregnancy.

Congrats Kasey on an awesome heartbeat!! So happy for you, it's wonderful to see everyone slowly passing these tricky milestones!! <3

George83: I totally understand and we have the same predicament. It was to the point where I thought we'd buy items while the babies were in the NICU (!) if I was admitted at 24 weeks and delivered at 32 (momo twins). Now that we're mo-di, I'm just not sure, but I'm not ready and have a feeling the babies could be born and have no crib! :( My mom offered to buy some of the items and have me write the rest on a shopping list to buy with our money. Just taking it slow and dragging my feet big time. Prayers for you that you'll also get to the point where you can shop and enjoy this..I know it's hard and feel I can't until safely in my arms!! <3

Welcome DD80!! Hope your journey goes well <3 huge congrats!!!


----------



## DD80

EarthMama said:


> I was totally in your shoes just a few days ago girl! Good luck, hoping this is it for you. :thumbup:

Thank you and congratulations! So excited for you!


----------



## george83

DD80 said:


> Too late to join? I MC 8/21 with pills. Was 9 weeks, but dr said baby was 6w+1. I have no idea if/when I ovulated, but hoping to conceive ASAP. I've been having symtoms, but the most I could be is 8dpo based on when we first did the hibbity dibbity. ;-) tmi...
> 
> So happy to read all of your stories!
> 
> Eta- So, I was reading all of this and got exited and took a test. Wish I could add a pic...faint positive in less than 5 minutes! Crazy. I was feeling a bit hungry, nauseous, hungry today, so I had to try. Fingers crossed.

Fingers crossed, sounds good if your only 8dpo that's a good sign


----------



## Kasey84

Earthmama- soooo happy for you!! Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy! 

I completely understand your fears. Every pain, cramp, twinge, or odd feeling has me worried. Since seeing the baby and HB though I'm trying to relax and have faith! 

DD80- welcome! I hope this is your rainbow! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## EarthMama

Thanks everyone...I'm soo emotional today, all I want to do is cry and worry! I need to stay calm though so today we're going to the beach.


----------



## Misscalais

Hi girls!
Haven't really been on here since the chemical in April/May but I'm happy to report we are pregnant again with a surprise BFP!
I'm so excited, we had stopped TTC and booked a holiday to Bali, and were WTT.
We were only using the withdrawal method, but after actually TTC and doing all the 'right' things and getting no where I never in a million years imagined I'd fall pregnant this way lol
I'm glad I'm pregnant again before my October due date with my February loss.
I'm due in may and roughly 5 weeks and a couple of days I haven't been given a due date yet but between May 15-19th.


----------



## LucyLake

Congrats Misscalais!! Such great news!!! I loved seeing this!!! <3 :cloud9:


----------



## twinmummy06

:happydance: congrats earthmama and misscalais


----------



## DD80

Congratulations misscalais! :)


----------



## Raggydoll

Congratulations on the positives Earthmama and misscalais. 

DD80, welcome to the group, I hope this is your rainbow. 

Lucy, amazing news about the divide. I hope you have a stress free 2nd and 3rd tri. 

Peacenik, I'm keeping everything crossed for you for your rainbow.


I'm just over half way now. We found out we are expecting a boy at 16 weeks, confirmed at the anatomy scan last week.


----------



## LucyLake

I couldn't help but tear up reading the news about your little boy Raggydoll! <3 What a huge blessing and his big sister will love him so much! Wonderful to see you halfway and almost to viability already, it feels like just yesterday that we were dealing with the early days of our losses...

Thank you so much and best wishes xoxo <3


----------



## Miniegg27

Congratulation Misscalais!!!!


----------



## Kasey84

Congrats misscalais!! 

Raggydoll- it must have been so exciting to find out the gender :) congrats!


----------



## minni2906

Can I join you ladies? I am just getting past a MMC, had a D&C last Thursday, but DF and I are anxious to try again and get our rainbow baby. My Doc said they usually advise to wait three cycles after a loss before trying again but I'm not sure we can wait that long. I'd really like to get my rainbow BFP before the end of the year!


----------



## EarthMama

minni2906 said:


> Can I join you ladies? I am just getting past a MMC, had a D&C last Thursday, but DF and I are anxious to try again and get our rainbow baby. My Doc said they usually advise to wait three cycles after a loss before trying again but I'm not sure we can wait that long. I'd really like to get my rainbow BFP before the end of the year!


Praying that you do, Minnie! I waited 2 cycles before TTC again and honestly I think only waiting 1 cycle would have been fine.


----------



## LucyLake

Huge hugs Minni, I remember you from the March monkeys team. <3 this is a great group and I'm praying that your journey to your rainbow is easy. <3


----------



## minni2906

Thank you both! I have my post-op follow up next Thursday, and we will decide from there.

eta; btw Lucy, congrats on your rainbow twins!!! That is such wonderful news!!


----------



## DD80

minni2906 said:


> Thank you both! I have my post-op follow up next Thursday, and we will decide from there.
> 
> eta; btw Lucy, congrats on your rainbow twins!!! That is such wonderful news!!

 I'm sorry for your loss. I just wanted to add that my dr said we could try right away. I did not do a d&c, but took the pills, so it might be different. But, just wanted to chime in so you had all info!


----------



## george83

minni2906 said:


> Can I join you ladies? I am just getting past a MMC, had a D&C last Thursday, but DF and I are anxious to try again and get our rainbow baby. My Doc said they usually advise to wait three cycles after a loss before trying again but I'm not sure we can wait that long. I'd really like to get my rainbow BFP before the end of the year!

Sorry for your loss, thinking of you lots x x


----------



## EarthMama

So...the stretchy feelings and cramping I was having has up and vanished...I had grown to appreciate the cramping and now it's gone and I'm worried!

I do remember with my son it came and went but I also remember I had A LOT of cramping with him and I'm just anxious now that I don't feel the cramping anymore. I actually hope it comes back! 

On the flip side, I'm tired all the time (went to bed at 7pm last night and had a nap during the day), my nipples really hurt when my son nurses, and I'm super thirsty although for the most part food doesn't appeal. I am having more symptoms at this point then I had with my MC but still not as many as I had with my son, although I didn't really get slammed with symptoms with him until 6 weeks. 

I'm really anxious, just trying to tell myself, "this pregnancy will not turn out like the last one."


----------



## george83

EarthMama said:


> So...the stretchy feelings and cramping I was having has up and vanished...I had grown to appreciate the cramping and now it's gone and I'm worried!
> 
> I do remember with my son it came and went but I also remember I had A LOT of cramping with him and I'm just anxious now that I don't feel the cramping anymore. I actually hope it comes back!
> 
> On the flip side, I'm tired all the time (went to bed at 7pm last night and had a nap during the day), my nipples really hurt when my son nurses, and I'm super thirsty although for the most part food doesn't appeal. I am having more symptoms at this point then I had with my MC but still not as many as I had with my son, although I didn't really get slammed with symptoms with him until 6 weeks.
> 
> I'm really anxious, just trying to tell myself, "this pregnancy will not turn out like the last one."

At the start of this pregnancy I remember thinking the same about my cramps coming and going and panicking something was wrong but it's normal - from my naive understanding the cramping is baby growing which obviously goes in stages. I know I had no cramping after 6 weeks with my angel :cry: I also didn't feel tired with my angel which was the biggest clue I had something was wrong :cry: even now at 23 weeks with my rainbow I'm still falling asleep the minute I sit down. I'm sure you little one is growing perfectly :hugs:


----------



## EarthMama

george83 said:


> EarthMama said:
> 
> 
> So...the stretchy feelings and cramping I was having has up and vanished...I had grown to appreciate the cramping and now it's gone and I'm worried!
> 
> I do remember with my son it came and went but I also remember I had A LOT of cramping with him and I'm just anxious now that I don't feel the cramping anymore. I actually hope it comes back!
> 
> On the flip side, I'm tired all the time (went to bed at 7pm last night and had a nap during the day), my nipples really hurt when my son nurses, and I'm super thirsty although for the most part food doesn't appeal. I am having more symptoms at this point then I had with my MC but still not as many as I had with my son, although I didn't really get slammed with symptoms with him until 6 weeks.
> 
> I'm really anxious, just trying to tell myself, "this pregnancy will not turn out like the last one."
> 
> At the start of this pregnancy I remember thinking the same about my cramps coming and going and panicking something was wrong but it's normal - from my naive understanding the cramping is baby growing which obviously goes in stages. I know I had no cramping after 6 weeks with my angel :cry: I also didn't feel tired with my angel which was the biggest clue I had something was wrong :cry: even now at 23 weeks with my rainbow I'm still falling asleep the minute I sit down. I'm sure you little one is growing perfectly :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks so much for the reassurance! This pregnancy DOES feel different for me then my previous one did, but of course I am just really on edge right now, I won't even have a scan for another 5 weeks. I am not exactly sure how far along I am right now but guessing between 4-5 weeks. 

Lack of tiredness was one of my biggest clues too with my angel...this time around I just feel really droopy and sleepy...slept almost 12 hours last night, woke up and still feel like I could fall asleep again! Definitely didn't experience that with my angel baby. 

For the most part I am staying busy and not allowing myself to THINK too much. But then sometimes the worry gets the best of me and I need reassurance. Thank you.


----------



## george83

I still worry now, if I don't feel the baby move for a while I'm convinced something's gone wrong. I also had loads of bleeding between 8-12 weeks and it was the worst time. 

Try to relax and enjoy it but I think it's natural for us to worry now, the lasting effects of our angels :cry:


----------



## chelsealynnb

Could I join in? I had one loss in 2012 and 2 losses in 2013 :cry: I had two D&Cs this year so my doctor told me to wait 5-6 months to try again, and this month is month 5 so we are going to start! I am currently CD4. I am wishing for our rainbow baby!!!


----------



## geri122

I would like to join for support. I lost my baby at 13 wks


----------



## TNT13

Angel baby lost 4/23/13 at 10 1/2 weeks. Will TTC again Aug/Sept 2014.


----------



## Nimyra

I'm worrying like a crazy person...

Yesterday I suddenly had a lot of pain - sharp constant pain... freaked out, insisted nurse see me (even though no drs were available)... begged for ultrasound...

Ultrasound showed baby doing fine, but could clearly see an area of fluid (separate from baby's sac) and freaked out... Ultrasound tech wouldn't tell me much... can't tell if the fluid was in the uterus or outside (like in the cul de sac?)...

Waited all day today on pins and needles for nurse to call me with scan results... nurse said the ultrasound doc wrote practically nothing on the report... just that a 12 week fetus was seen and that there were signs of a complex cyst, possibly burst. No mention of fluid.

Um... okay... relieved, but feeling crazy, right?

Then today I was checking my cervix ('cause I'm like that...) and I'm hanging crazy low due to pregnancy-related uterine prolapse, and felt a funny bump, so I grabbed a hand mirror to take a peek. I'm hanging so low I can see my cervix just by parting my vaginal lips a bit... And I can clearly see the bump... its' dark red and looks like a blood blister. Maybe 1-2mm in size... tiny. 

But then I start freaking out... is it an STI, cancer, polyp, cyst... or just what it looks like, a blood blister.

And will I even be able to get the answer? I feel like I can't call and bug my dr. about yet another thing (which is probably normal)... they are getting tired of me and my anxieties... but it's going to be about 2 weeks before I go in again and I don't want to be obsessing about this for 2 weeks.

Gah... I'm driving myself crazy.


----------



## TNT13

Nimyra- I don't think this is a good place for you to post this. It seems a little insensitive. Maybe your post is best suited for a pregnancy thread with women who are already pregnant and not having just suffered miscarriages


----------



## Miniegg27

TNT13 - the original girls on this thread have been on here for a while now so we are following each others journies from losing our precious lil ones to falling pregnant with our rainbows. I'm sorry if you feel offended but this is how it is on the thread. We support each other through everything.


----------



## EarthMama

Nimyra said:


> I'm worrying like a crazy person...
> 
> Yesterday I suddenly had a lot of pain - sharp constant pain... freaked out, insisted nurse see me (even though no drs were available)... begged for ultrasound...
> 
> Ultrasound showed baby doing fine, but could clearly see an area of fluid (separate from baby's sac) and freaked out... Ultrasound tech wouldn't tell me much... can't tell if the fluid was in the uterus or outside (like in the cul de sac?)...
> 
> Waited all day today on pins and needles for nurse to call me with scan results... nurse said the ultrasound doc wrote practically nothing on the report... just that a 12 week fetus was seen and that there were signs of a complex cyst, possibly burst. No mention of fluid.
> 
> Um... okay... relieved, but feeling crazy, right?
> 
> Then today I was checking my cervix ('cause I'm like that...) and I'm hanging crazy low due to pregnancy-related uterine prolapse, and felt a funny bump, so I grabbed a hand mirror to take a peek. I'm hanging so low I can see my cervix just by parting my vaginal lips a bit... And I can clearly see the bump... its' dark red and looks like a blood blister. Maybe 1-2mm in size... tiny.
> 
> But then I start freaking out... is it an STI, cancer, polyp, cyst... or just what it looks like, a blood blister.
> 
> And will I even be able to get the answer? I feel like I can't call and bug my dr. about yet another thing (which is probably normal)... they are getting tired of me and my anxieties... but it's going to be about 2 weeks before I go in again and I don't want to be obsessing about this for 2 weeks.
> 
> Gah... I'm driving myself crazy.

I'm so sorry you are worrying, I am also worrying myself crazy day after day but for different reasons. I vented about it in the Pregnancy after Loss forum.

And it is downright annoying how vague doctor's can be. Don't they know we are already kinda crazy, no need to push us over the edge with a lack of information... /sigh/ 

I also have a VERY VERY low cervix due to my pelvic floor weakening in the 3 hours it took to push my son out. I've done kegals but it still just stays in the same spot. Pretty sure it's at least a partial prolapse. I was wondering how that would be effected in pregnancy. Has your doctor said anything about how as the pregnancy progresses the cervix will be effected, or if it is cause for concern? I'm worried mine will start to fall out..lol. 

Anyway I do not have any advice as I'm a mess too. I think it's okay to call and ask your doctor about the spot on the cervix, but I bet it is probably a blood blister if that's what it looks like. Still it bears mentioning just for your own peace of mind! Don't feel bad about calling them up and even asking to be checked, I'm sure they won't mind, all in a days work for them. I've learned with many of these doctors too we have to be insistent to get the testing/treatment we need. The doctors on my island are extremely minimal and it's been frustrating, I feel you on that.


----------



## LucyLake

TNT13 said:


> Nimyra- I don't think this is a good place for you to post this. It seems a little insensitive. Maybe your post is best suited for a pregnancy thread with women who are already pregnant and not having just suffered miscarriages

We understand what you're going through having been there ourselves. I'm very sorry for your loss. This thread was originally created by ladies who miscarried around Feb 2013. It's only natural that many of these ladies have now gotten a BFP as you will too in the coming months.

As you can see, Nimyra is going through a difficult time as well. Let's have compassion. Again, all of us understand what you've been through. This is the only way a lot of us have to still interact as a group.


----------



## LucyLake

Nimyra:

It sounds like your ovarian cyst popped hence the pain. That cyst supports the baby until the placenta takes over by creating progesterone. I had one on my right ovary that was 4.5 cm that helped the twins survive. I had very intense cramping from week 10-12 and have not had an in depth scan to measure, but feel it's probably subsiding like yours. All very normal at your stage and proof your body is doing what it should to let that placenta start doing it's magic. Your sac is also growing rapidly, hence cramping. Mine has been so intense at times, I've wanted to cry. Everything you said sounds very normal <3 :hug:

About the cervix, I could feel mine also very loose and low around the time they diagnosed placenta previa at 11w3. Did she mention previa, is the placenta wrapped around your cervix? Until sure, wait to have sex <3

Have you had a quick pap lately for any reason like to check for bleeding/discharge? Signs of infection? After mine, for two days it felt like things were falling out. I'm embarrassed to admit I pushed it back up and it got better after week 11. It's terrifying though, isn't it? See if you can push any tissue up a bit very gently.

Secondly, if it is a prolapse of any kind, that is not going to end the pregnancy and will be closely followed. You can still deliver with no problem, but will likely want a c-section. 

I was also very worried about this for a time.

About the reddishness, maybe a blood blister as EarthMama said <3

Definitely, you don't have to wait two weeks. I know exactly how you feel because I think my OB probably hates me by now, but YOU and your baby come first! Also, if this is really bad and they won't listen, the ER will do a very very detailed 45 minute ultrasound and measure cyst, etc. machine is higher tech. And if the ER doc doesn't doesn't offer much info, you can request medical records and it is almost always on there <3

Another question: were things a bit loose pre-pregnancy? I'm not a kegel kind of girl and have always been loose there. My mom had a complete uterine prolapse in her late 40's and hysterectomy. If that is your uterus, you would truly know and it sticks way out and is very bulbous...would encompass the entire vaginal opening.... My mom showed me and my sister out of desperation early on.

Huge hugs <3. Definitely call them today before the weekend and ask to have the lowered cervix looked at <3. Know too that the baby is trying to move up above your pelvic bone now so a lot of cramping and also even that looseness is likely normal.


----------



## sedgeez

As the woman who created this group, I made it for the ladies who miscarried around the same time as me. It wasn't just made for support of the loss, but the journey of ttc and also pregnancy.

If you are still in the stage of not being able to hear of pregnancy news, then maybe this group isn't for you. I understand your loss, but this group just isn't for miscarriage support. So there will be pregnancy talk and things here. 

I'm having trouble at the moment, and have had multiple bereavements in the family since my miscarriage.

I'm not in a good place currently, which is why I'm not posting. Although I do pop in and check with people.

I'm thrilled of the news of the bfps in the group.

Anyone need me, send me a message.

Sending you all love and baby dust to those who need it.

:hugs:


----------



## Nimyra

Love you, Sedgeez! Holding you in my prayers.


----------



## Nimyra

Thank you for the responses.

So... 

Yeah, I'm pretty sure my pain yesterday was the cyst bursting and flooding my tissues with fluid... since it came on suddenly and was the right sort of pain. I just wish those drs and the ultrasound techs would say more!!!!! After the subchoronic hematoma, black spots on ultrasounds concern me greatly! ... so on my list of things to discuss with ob next appt is showing her the ultrasound pic and asking about it.

About the prolapse. It happened during my first trimester preg. with my daughter 4 years ago as well. Moderate prolapse during early pregnancy both because my ligaments get REALLY loose, and the baby is heavy. I freaked out it 4 years ago when it happened, but my ob reassured me. What happened was that as the pregnancy progressed, it lifted over time and by the time I was halfway through the preg. no more prolapse.

After childbirth (vaginal) I still have some prolapse but it was mild, not moderate.

So, currently i'm in the moderate range, OB isn't concerned (had it checked 2 weeks ago) and I'm not too concerned either, because I'm thinking it will lift in another 3 weeks or so.

Today, mostly just still concerned about the bump. 

Lucy, I hear what you say, but seriously I do think they think I'm nuts and my OB is wonderful but crazy busy and I just don't think I can call... considering that what I really want is to to checked and there is no way they are going to squeeze me in for an early appt. for a bump. They'll make me wait the 2 weeks and I'll feel like a fool. I know, its not ideal... something is going on with the practice and they don't have time for people like me right now... but I don't want the hassle of changing practices and I actually like my OB very much, when I'm actually able to see her. 

... for now, I'm going to try to stop checking and just try to convince myself its something harmless like a blister or small cyst.

Love you all. thank you for letting me sound like a crazy person... that is how i feel most days. <3


----------



## EarthMama

Thanks for all the prolapse info, ladies. I did go to get checked for a prolapse a few months after birthing my son but the doctor didn't check me correctly, he checked me when I was laying down but the only way you can truly diagnose prolapse in a majority of cases is to see where the cervix hangs when gravity is applied. Man the doctor's here are really unimpressive. I always go into my appointments knowing more then they do and that is SAD. 3 years on this little island...it's been an amazing adventure but I think in a year or two we might move back to the mainland. The lack of progression here is a little maddening. 

Nimyra I was really hoping that as the pregnancy progressed the uterus would "fill up" like a balloon and pull the cervix up, so I'm happy to hear that's how it happened for you in your daughter's pregnancy. I am still anxious of a vaginal birth effecting the prolapse (I have a fear of pushing my uterus out with the baby) but I'll have to do some research and talk to my midwife and let her check me out. I haven't told her I'm pregnant yet.


----------



## LucyLake

Hang in there Nimyra. I wonder if the blister is just from DTD'ing? Your cervix is extremely sensitive right now. <3

Sedgeez, it's so good to see you. You are always in my thoughts. Prayers for you and your family <3


----------



## Nimyra

Lucy, haven't DTD in over a month. Just not interested, even if I could with the prolapse and all.


----------



## Kasey84

Sedgeez! So good to hear from you. I'm sorry to hear that your going through a tough time. Thinking of you and sending hugs your way <3


----------



## george83

Sedgeez it's amazing to hear from you, I hope your doing ok? 

Nimyra I'm sorry your finding this all so stressful I long for the days of my pregnancy with my son where everything went smoothly and everyday wasn't spent being paranoid. I hope your starting to feel better and the pain has stopped? 

We gave in a brought a changing unit for our baby from eBay on Thursday night, it's currently sat in our living room and every time I look at it I think we've made a mistake as its still so early really. Thursday is my angels due date as well and I've spent most of this past week in tears, I feel a bit like its getting too much again. My son was actually born on his due date which I know doesn't happen very often but makes me feel like my angels due date is really special :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## LucyLake

Hi Nimyra,

I hope today is a better day and your blister is disappearing. I'm not sure what it could be either, but sure of one thing, Google is NOT your friend in this instance!!! I just know it's related to your pregnancy and not these scary ridiculous things Google mentions!! <3

I know how you feel about the dtd'ing, I thought I was the only person on earth who dtd on dpo 7 and then waited until last week in week 13 to try once (and said no way too scary afterward when I thought I was leaking amniotic fluid, it was sperm!!!!! as a result.). I've also had zero desire until week 13 when I briefly felt like a girl again! Lmao. I also need to be sure about the previa issue and would rather not worry. Huge huge hugs <3

George83, I still haven't bought anything!! I'm glad you did, that is a huge, huge step! <3. I'm waiting for the gender reveal even though I feel certain I know...but I bet even then I'll be too afraid. <3

How is everyone else doing? EarthMama, How are the early days <3


----------



## LucyLake

chelsealynnb said:


> Could I join in? I had one loss in 2012 and 2 losses in 2013 :cry: I had two D&Cs this year so my doctor told me to wait 5-6 months to try again, and this month is month 5 so we are going to start! I am currently CD4. I am wishing for our rainbow baby!!!

Chelsea, welcome back! <3 I remember you from first tri during my MC. Really praying for you to get your rainbow :dust:

Welcome all new ladies <3


----------



## minni2906

I need opinions ladies.

I've been thinking about getting a tattoo in memory of my angel, lyrics to a song. DF isn't 100% on board with it.. he seems to think that if our future children see it and ask what it's for or what it means, they'll think we didn't want them. I don't think they will. I think by the time they understand enough to ask, they'll understand enough to know we love them and we wanted them.

Any opinions welcome.


----------



## EarthMama

LucyLake said:


> Hi Nimyra,
> 
> I hope today is a better day and your blister is disappearing. I'm not sure what it could be either, but sure of one thing, Google is NOT your friend in this instance!!! I just know it's related to your pregnancy and not these scary ridiculous things Google mentions!! <3
> 
> I know how you feel about the dtd'ing, I thought I was the only person on earth who dtd on dpo 7 and then waited until last week in week 13 to try once (and said no way too scary afterward when I thought I was leaking amniotic fluid, it was sperm!!!!! as a result.). I've also had zero desire until week 13 when I briefly felt like a girl again! Lmao. I also need to be sure about the previa issue and would rather not worry. Huge huge hugs <3
> 
> George83, I still haven't bought anything!! I'm glad you did, that is a huge, huge step! <3. I'm waiting for the gender reveal even though I feel certain I know...but I bet even then I'll be too afraid. <3
> 
> How is everyone else doing? EarthMama, How are the early days <3

Aloha Lucy! I am doing okay, my emotions have settled down somewhat and I'm just trying to stay optimistic. I have been reading statistics about reoccurring miscarriages in a row and how rare they are and that oddly seems to help. Only 2% of women will have 2 MC in a row. (hope that doesn't offend or upset anyone by me sharing what I read, but I did find it helpful in dealing with my anxiety). So those are pretty good odds. Just trying to stay positive I guess! 

So I'm tired most of the time and utterly uninterested in food. Nothing really tastes good anymore, haha...everything seems to taste like 'battery acid' (although I have no basis for comparison on that, lol). I have lost 6 pounds since getting my BFP and that really worries me. I take a few bites of something and feel grossed out and stop eating. I get waves of nausea here and there but nothing debilitating yet. Although I am getting extreme motion sickness, being in a moving vehicle brings me close to throwing up. 

So I hope I can keep my appetite up somehow. I don't usually lose weight in the first tri, so that's why I'm worried. Even in my worst nausea with my son I still felt hungry and tried different things so this is different. 

I am still having cramping and "sensations" off and on in my uterus! The cramping actually reassures me that something is happening in there, haha! It is interesting because I remember the cramping vividly with my son but even though my uterus was growing with my MC, I never got the cramping! So that's probably why the cramping reassures me...but if I get TOO much cramping, or I don't feel anything, I get worried, lol. Hard to win with the nerves in these early weeks. 

Sometimes I do feel more "twinges" and aches on my right side of my body which makes me super worried about ecotopic, but they never last long. 

Can't wait for my scan! It's in a few weeks. fingers crossed... 

Thanks for checking in! I really appreciate the support you ladies have all given me, thank you so much. <3


----------



## EarthMama

george83 said:


> Sedgeez it's amazing to hear from you, I hope your doing ok?
> 
> Nimyra I'm sorry your finding this all so stressful I long for the days of my pregnancy with my son where everything went smoothly and everyday wasn't spent being paranoid. I hope your starting to feel better and the pain has stopped?
> 
> We gave in a brought a changing unit for our baby from eBay on Thursday night, it's currently sat in our living room and every time I look at it I think we've made a mistake as its still so early really. Thursday is my angels due date as well and I've spent most of this past week in tears, I feel a bit like its getting too much again. My son was actually born on his due date which I know doesn't happen very often but makes me feel like my angels due date is really special :cry::cry::cry:

I agree, due dates are very special. <3 The due date of a MC is charged with heavy emotions. I was a total wreck around my due date of my angel, and I actually got my dark-line BFP for this pregnancy ON the due date of my lost little one. 

Be gentle with yourself, it's awesome that you are starting to buy stuff for the lil baby though I can understand that it also feels so overwhelming, especially with the due date of your angel around the corner. :hugs: Sending you good vibes.


----------



## george83

EarthMama said:


> george83 said:
> 
> 
> Sedgeez it's amazing to hear from you, I hope your doing ok?
> 
> Nimyra I'm sorry your finding this all so stressful I long for the days of my pregnancy with my son where everything went smoothly and everyday wasn't spent being paranoid. I hope your starting to feel better and the pain has stopped?
> 
> We gave in a brought a changing unit for our baby from eBay on Thursday night, it's currently sat in our living room and every time I look at it I think we've made a mistake as its still so early really. Thursday is my angels due date as well and I've spent most of this past week in tears, I feel a bit like its getting too much again. My son was actually born on his due date which I know doesn't happen very often but makes me feel like my angels due date is really special :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> I agree, due dates are very special. <3 The due date of a MC is charged with heavy emotions. I was a total wreck around my due date of my angel, and I actually got my dark-line BFP for this pregnancy ON the due date of my lost little one.
> 
> Be gentle with yourself, it's awesome that you are starting to buy stuff for the lil baby though I can understand that it also feels so overwhelming, especially with the due date of your angel around the corner. :hugs: Sending you good vibes.Click to expand...

Thank you so much for this, my husband hasn't mentioned it and I'm pretty sure he hasn't registered which makes me feel like I'm being totally over the top about it all. I've just gone back to work as a teacher to a really difficult class and I all I think is I shouldn't be having to deal with this I should be on maternity leave right now, which is completely the wrong mindset I know. 

I love that you got your positive on your due date, I know it's so personal and you may not want to connect them but it just feels like your angel was there watching over and waiting for you x x


----------



## george83

minni2906 said:


> I need opinions ladies.
> 
> I've been thinking about getting a tattoo in memory of my angel, lyrics to a song. DF isn't 100% on board with it.. he seems to think that if our future children see it and ask what it's for or what it means, they'll think we didn't want them. I don't think they will. I think by the time they understand enough to ask, they'll understand enough to know we love them and we wanted them.
> 
> Any opinions welcome.

I spent ages trying to find a tattoo for my angel too but never got one. I'd already decided I wasn't getting anymore but wanted something to remember them by. However I knew that people - for example my mum - would think I was stupid for wanting one. I had decided on a butterfly with blue and pink wings but I think song lyrics are lovely too, I have no suggestions but if you google it there are loads of beautiful quotes. Your future children may not understand while they are young but once they have grown up they will, even if your mc isn't a topic of conversation I'm sure it will have come up at some point with them by the time they are adults


----------



## Miniegg27

minni2906 said:


> I need opinions ladies.
> 
> I've been thinking about getting a tattoo in memory of my angel, lyrics to a song. DF isn't 100% on board with it.. he seems to think that if our future children see it and ask what it's for or what it means, they'll think we didn't want them. I don't think they will. I think by the time they understand enough to ask, they'll understand enough to know we love them and we wanted them.
> 
> Any opinions welcome.

I'm going to get a tattoo in memory of my lil angel after I've had my rainbow.


----------



## LucyLake

EarthMama said:


> LucyLake said:
> 
> 
> Hi Nimyra,
> 
> I hope today is a better day and your blister is disappearing. I'm not sure what it could be either, but sure of one thing, Google is NOT your friend in this instance!!! I just know it's related to your pregnancy and not these scary ridiculous things Google mentions!! <3
> 
> I know how you feel about the dtd'ing, I thought I was the only person on earth who dtd on dpo 7 and then waited until last week in week 13 to try once (and said no way too scary afterward when I thought I was leaking amniotic fluid, it was sperm!!!!! as a result.). I've also had zero desire until week 13 when I briefly felt like a girl again! Lmao. I also need to be sure about the previa issue and would rather not worry. Huge huge hugs <3
> 
> George83, I still haven't bought anything!! I'm glad you did, that is a huge, huge step! <3. I'm waiting for the gender reveal even though I feel certain I know...but I bet even then I'll be too afraid. <3
> 
> How is everyone else doing? EarthMama, How are the early days <3
> 
> Aloha Lucy! I am doing okay, my emotions have settled down somewhat and I'm just trying to stay optimistic. I have been reading statistics about reoccurring miscarriages in a row and how rare they are and that oddly seems to help. Only 2% of women will have 2 MC in a row. (hope that doesn't offend or upset anyone by me sharing what I read, but I did find it helpful in dealing with my anxiety). So those are pretty good odds. Just trying to stay positive I guess!
> 
> So I'm tired most of the time and utterly uninterested in food. Nothing really tastes good anymore, haha...everything seems to taste like 'battery acid' (although I have no basis for comparison on that, lol). I have lost 6 pounds since getting my BFP and that really worries me. I take a few bites of something and feel grossed out and stop eating. I get waves of nausea here and there but nothing debilitating yet. Although I am getting extreme motion sickness, being in a moving vehicle brings me close to throwing up.
> 
> So I hope I can keep my appetite up somehow. I don't usually lose weight in the first tri, so that's why I'm worried. Even in my worst nausea with my son I still felt hungry and tried different things so this is different.
> 
> I am still having cramping and "sensations" off and on in my uterus! The cramping actually reassures me that something is happening in there, haha! It is interesting because I remember the cramping vividly with my son but even though my uterus was growing with my MC, I never got the cramping! So that's probably why the cramping reassures me...but if I get TOO much cramping, or I don't feel anything, I get worried, lol. Hard to win with the nerves in these early weeks.
> 
> Sometimes I do feel more "twinges" and aches on my right side of my body which makes me super worried about ecotopic, but they never last long.
> 
> Can't wait for my scan! It's in a few weeks. fingers crossed...
> 
> Thanks for checking in! I really appreciate the support you ladies have all given me, thank you so much. <3Click to expand...

Don't worry about the weight loss EarthMama. <3. I also lost weight at first and am only up 6 pounds so far now. I cried to my OB that I couldn't keep anything down in those early days, but plain spaghettios. And she said its ok in first tri and all that matters are calories. I had lost a pound last week and really worried, but she conveyed that even though I lost, the babies will still grow and to remember how tiny they are-just lemons. 

Your baby or babies (!) are even tinier right now. Hang in there and just do what you can. Even at 14 weeks, I vomit every single morning around 6 am. Baby will be alright. I found it easier to stick with eating the same thing a lot. Soups like minestrone and this rice/spinach concoction seem to agree. Try to find a few things to stick with at first <3

Your symptoms sound really good!!! I know a lot of us relate to your feelings about the cramps. It's really scary and you want them to stop, then you worry when they do! 

Hugs and prayers for your scan! <3 I was thinking yesterday about week 4-5 and how I comforted myself by being relieved that I had time before that inevitable big day. I also just had very low expectations. My first words at the scan were "blighted ovum, right?"

Huge hugs and hope these days go quickly and easily <3


----------



## LucyLake

minni2906 said:


> I need opinions ladies.
> 
> I've been thinking about getting a tattoo in memory of my angel, lyrics to a song. DF isn't 100% on board with it.. he seems to think that if our future children see it and ask what it's for or what it means, they'll think we didn't want them. I don't think they will. I think by the time they understand enough to ask, they'll understand enough to know we love them and we wanted them.
> 
> Any opinions welcome.

I love the idea. And I'd definitely tell my future children because in many ways you try even harder for them after a loss <3. So their big brother or big sister you lost has a lot of meaning for them as well.

I didn't do a tattoo. I did a miscarriage awareness ribbon necklace and a charm bracelet for what we think was a baby boy. Every due date birthday I'll order a new charm. There's a baseball and bat and a Texas longhorn on it now...got it at James Avery--I love their stuff.

Best wishes <3


----------



## twinmummy06

minni2906 said:


> I need opinions ladies.
> 
> I've been thinking about getting a tattoo in memory of my angel, lyrics to a song. DF isn't 100% on board with it.. he seems to think that if our future children see it and ask what it's for or what it means, they'll think we didn't want them. I don't think they will. I think by the time they understand enough to ask, they'll understand enough to know we love them and we wanted them.
> 
> Any opinions welcome.

I have two big ones on my inner forearms. One arm dedicated to Aubrey and our other little bean. Other arm with our three children here with us. I love them to bits as they'll always be a part of me. 

The twins are almost 7 and have not queried its meaning yet (they can read the side that has their names though). The kids don't know about our loss yet, but when they are a little older we will tell them, especially when they ask about the tattoo. 

My opinion is go for it <3


----------



## EarthMama

LucyLake said:


> EarthMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LucyLake said:
> 
> 
> Hi Nimyra,
> 
> I hope today is a better day and your blister is disappearing. I'm not sure what it could be either, but sure of one thing, Google is NOT your friend in this instance!!! I just know it's related to your pregnancy and not these scary ridiculous things Google mentions!! <3
> 
> I know how you feel about the dtd'ing, I thought I was the only person on earth who dtd on dpo 7 and then waited until last week in week 13 to try once (and said no way too scary afterward when I thought I was leaking amniotic fluid, it was sperm!!!!! as a result.). I've also had zero desire until week 13 when I briefly felt like a girl again! Lmao. I also need to be sure about the previa issue and would rather not worry. Huge huge hugs <3
> 
> George83, I still haven't bought anything!! I'm glad you did, that is a huge, huge step! <3. I'm waiting for the gender reveal even though I feel certain I know...but I bet even then I'll be too afraid. <3
> 
> How is everyone else doing? EarthMama, How are the early days <3
> 
> Aloha Lucy! I am doing okay, my emotions have settled down somewhat and I'm just trying to stay optimistic. I have been reading statistics about reoccurring miscarriages in a row and how rare they are and that oddly seems to help. Only 2% of women will have 2 MC in a row. (hope that doesn't offend or upset anyone by me sharing what I read, but I did find it helpful in dealing with my anxiety). So those are pretty good odds. Just trying to stay positive I guess!
> 
> So I'm tired most of the time and utterly uninterested in food. Nothing really tastes good anymore, haha...everything seems to taste like 'battery acid' (although I have no basis for comparison on that, lol). I have lost 6 pounds since getting my BFP and that really worries me. I take a few bites of something and feel grossed out and stop eating. I get waves of nausea here and there but nothing debilitating yet. Although I am getting extreme motion sickness, being in a moving vehicle brings me close to throwing up.
> 
> So I hope I can keep my appetite up somehow. I don't usually lose weight in the first tri, so that's why I'm worried. Even in my worst nausea with my son I still felt hungry and tried different things so this is different.
> 
> I am still having cramping and "sensations" off and on in my uterus! The cramping actually reassures me that something is happening in there, haha! It is interesting because I remember the cramping vividly with my son but even though my uterus was growing with my MC, I never got the cramping! So that's probably why the cramping reassures me...but if I get TOO much cramping, or I don't feel anything, I get worried, lol. Hard to win with the nerves in these early weeks.
> 
> Sometimes I do feel more "twinges" and aches on my right side of my body which makes me super worried about ecotopic, but they never last long.
> 
> Can't wait for my scan! It's in a few weeks. fingers crossed...
> 
> Thanks for checking in! I really appreciate the support you ladies have all given me, thank you so much. <3Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry about the weight loss EarthMama. <3. I also lost weight at first and am only up 6 pounds so far now. I cried to my OB that I couldn't keep anything down in those early days, but plain spaghettios. And she said its ok in first tri and all that matters are calories. I had lost a pound last week and really worried, but she conveyed that even though I lost, the babies will still grow and to remember how tiny they are-just lemons.
> 
> Your baby or babies (!) are even tinier right now. Hang in there and just do what you can. Even at 14 weeks, I vomit every single morning around 6 am. Baby will be alright. I found it easier to stick with eating the same thing a lot. Soups like minestrone and this rice/spinach concoction seem to agree. Try to find a few things to stick with at first <3
> 
> Your symptoms sound really good!!! I know a lot of us relate to your feelings about the cramps. It's really scary and you want them to stop, then you worry when they do!
> 
> Hugs and prayers for your scan! <3 I was thinking yesterday about week 4-5 and how I comforted myself by being relieved that I had time before that inevitable big day. I also just had very low expectations. My first words at the scan were "blighted ovum, right?"
> 
> Huge hugs and hope these days go quickly and easily <3Click to expand...

Thanks girl. I'm having a bit of a rough night, pretty emotional again, teary and upset over nothing, over what "could" be, could not be, and the great unknown of what's happening in my uterus. I FEEL pregnant though, so just trying to trust my intuition on this. (never FELT pregnant with my MC, not once). 

My womb feels noticeably heavier, particularly when I squat to pee. (since we're out in the jungle a lot, I pee outside frequently) This "heavy womb" feeling reminds me so much of my pregnancy with my son. So I am hoping there is a baby in there and it's healthy. 

By my own calculations, I'm currently 5 weeks and 4 days. 

I can't stop feeling worried. I imagined I saw a speck of red (the size of a pin-head) on the toilet paper today and freaked out, thought I might have to drive myself to the hospital about an hour away. I almost took myself there and demanded to be scanned today. But then I realized that the speck of red on the toilet paper was in fact just a tiny piece of fuzz, lol. I'm really good at freaking myself out lately. I should be banned from Google. 

I did have some nausea today for the first time, not very severe, but enough to be present and annoying and making me want to lie down. Nausea really kicked in by 6 weeks with my son and by 8 weeks I was miserable, so we'll see how things go. 

My boobs are mainly just sore around the nipples, and that comes and goes. They did swell a little. I am still breastfeeding and producing milk for my son so I don't know if that effects how many boob symptoms I am getting, but I would imagine it would effect it some because they are already in use. 

The one symptom I have that feels truly debilitating right now is the exhaustion. It feels more intense then even my pregnancy with my boy. I feel like I have lead weights on my feet and am just dragging myself around most of the time. Especially after noon hits, I can barely move. Today I had a 3 hour nap with my son and woke up still tired. Probably doesn't help that I am not eating enough calories and wake up at least once or twice for my boy to feed at night. He has been doing nurse-a-thons in the early morning, from 4-6. By the time 6am rolls around, I am just so tired. 

I'm so sorry you are still dealing with the vomiting in the morning! My mom had twins (I have identical twin brothers) and she said that the symptoms hit her twice as hard, especially the nausea. I have a friend who had twins (a boy and a girl) and she said the same thing. I hope you will get some relief soon and that it doesn't lay you up too badly. I am still in amazement you are pregnant with twins! <3 So incredible. Truly a blessing. 

That's funny you mentioned soup, rice and spinach! The one thing I enjoy eating lately is a kale and quinoa soup, lol. We're on the same wave-length there. I really like the feel of the cooked kale in my mouth and love to think of all the nutrients it has going into my body. It's very appealing right now, hope it stays that way. 

Anyway, I think I'm going to do an "internet break" pretty soon, because I cannot seem to stop myself from obsessively researching statistics and anecdotal evidence on various things pregnancy related! Gotta give myself a break, lol. I think I'll probably just keep checking in here and that's it. No more google.


----------



## LucyLake

EarthMama said:


> LucyLake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EarthMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LucyLake said:
> 
> 
> Hi Nimyra,
> 
> I hope today is a better day and your blister is disappearing. I'm not sure what it could be either, but sure of one thing, Google is NOT your friend in this instance!!! I just know it's related to your pregnancy and not these scary ridiculous things Google mentions!! <3
> 
> I know how you feel about the dtd'ing, I thought I was the only person on earth who dtd on dpo 7 and then waited until last week in week 13 to try once (and said no way too scary afterward when I thought I was leaking amniotic fluid, it was sperm!!!!! as a result.). I've also had zero desire until week 13 when I briefly felt like a girl again! Lmao. I also need to be sure about the previa issue and would rather not worry. Huge huge hugs <3
> 
> George83, I still haven't bought anything!! I'm glad you did, that is a huge, huge step! <3. I'm waiting for the gender reveal even though I feel certain I know...but I bet even then I'll be too afraid. <3
> 
> How is everyone else doing? EarthMama, How are the early days <3
> 
> Aloha Lucy! I am doing okay, my emotions have settled down somewhat and I'm just trying to stay optimistic. I have been reading statistics about reoccurring miscarriages in a row and how rare they are and that oddly seems to help. Only 2% of women will have 2 MC in a row. (hope that doesn't offend or upset anyone by me sharing what I read, but I did find it helpful in dealing with my anxiety). So those are pretty good odds. Just trying to stay positive I guess!
> 
> So I'm tired most of the time and utterly uninterested in food. Nothing really tastes good anymore, haha...everything seems to taste like 'battery acid' (although I have no basis for comparison on that, lol). I have lost 6 pounds since getting my BFP and that really worries me. I take a few bites of something and feel grossed out and stop eating. I get waves of nausea here and there but nothing debilitating yet. Although I am getting extreme motion sickness, being in a moving vehicle brings me close to throwing up.
> 
> So I hope I can keep my appetite up somehow. I don't usually lose weight in the first tri, so that's why I'm worried. Even in my worst nausea with my son I still felt hungry and tried different things so this is different.
> 
> I am still having cramping and "sensations" off and on in my uterus! The cramping actually reassures me that something is happening in there, haha! It is interesting because I remember the cramping vividly with my son but even though my uterus was growing with my MC, I never got the cramping! So that's probably why the cramping reassures me...but if I get TOO much cramping, or I don't feel anything, I get worried, lol. Hard to win with the nerves in these early weeks.
> 
> Sometimes I do feel more "twinges" and aches on my right side of my body which makes me super worried about ecotopic, but they never last long.
> 
> Can't wait for my scan! It's in a few weeks. fingers crossed...
> 
> Thanks for checking in! I really appreciate the support you ladies have all given me, thank you so much. <3Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry about the weight loss EarthMama. <3. I also lost weight at first and am only up 6 pounds so far now. I cried to my OB that I couldn't keep anything down in those early days, but plain spaghettios. And she said its ok in first tri and all that matters are calories. I had lost a pound last week and really worried, but she conveyed that even though I lost, the babies will still grow and to remember how tiny they are-just lemons.
> 
> Your baby or babies (!) are even tinier right now. Hang in there and just do what you can. Even at 14 weeks, I vomit every single morning around 6 am. Baby will be alright. I found it easier to stick with eating the same thing a lot. Soups like minestrone and this rice/spinach concoction seem to agree. Try to find a few things to stick with at first <3
> 
> Your symptoms sound really good!!! I know a lot of us relate to your feelings about the cramps. It's really scary and you want them to stop, then you worry when they do!
> 
> Hugs and prayers for your scan! <3 I was thinking yesterday about week 4-5 and how I comforted myself by being relieved that I had time before that inevitable big day. I also just had very low expectations. My first words at the scan were "blighted ovum, right?"
> 
> Huge hugs and hope these days go quickly and easily <3Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks girl. I'm having a bit of a rough night, pretty emotional again, teary and upset over nothing, over what "could" be, could not be, and the great unknown of what's happening in my uterus. I FEEL pregnant though, so just trying to trust my intuition on this. (never FELT pregnant with my MC, not once).
> 
> My womb feels noticeably heavier, particularly when I squat to pee. (since we're out in the jungle a lot, I pee outside frequently) This "heavy womb" feeling reminds me so much of my pregnancy with my son. So I am hoping there is a baby in there and it's healthy.
> 
> By my own calculations, I'm currently 5 weeks and 4 days.
> 
> I can't stop feeling worried. I imagined I saw a speck of red (the size of a pin-head) on the toilet paper today and freaked out, thought I might have to drive myself to the hospital about an hour away. I almost took myself there and demanded to be scanned today. But then I realized that the speck of red on the toilet paper was in fact just a tiny piece of fuzz, lol. I'm really good at freaking myself out lately. I should be banned from Google.
> 
> I did have some nausea today for the first time, not very severe, but enough to be present and annoying and making me want to lie down. Nausea really kicked in by 6 weeks with my son and by 8 weeks I was miserable, so we'll see how things go.
> 
> My boobs are mainly just sore around the nipples, and that comes and goes. They did swell a little. I am still breastfeeding and producing milk for my son so I don't know if that effects how many boob symptoms I am getting, but I would imagine it would effect it some because they are already in use.
> 
> The one symptom I have that feels truly debilitating right now is the exhaustion. It feels more intense then even my pregnancy with my boy. I feel like I have lead weights on my feet and am just dragging myself around most of the time. Especially after noon hits, I can barely move. Today I had a 3 hour nap with my son and woke up still tired. Probably doesn't help that I am not eating enough calories and wake up at least once or twice for my boy to feed at night. He has been doing nurse-a-thons in the early morning, from 4-6. By the time 6am rolls around, I am just so tired.
> 
> I'm so sorry you are still dealing with the vomiting in the morning! My mom had twins (I have identical twin brothers) and she said that the symptoms hit her twice as hard, especially the nausea. I have a friend who had twins (a boy and a girl) and she said the same thing. I hope you will get some relief soon and that it doesn't lay you up too badly. I am still in amazement you are pregnant with twins! <3 So incredible. Truly a blessing.
> 
> That's funny you mentioned soup, rice and spinach! The one thing I enjoy eating lately is a kale and quinoa soup, lol. We're on the same wave-length there. I really like the feel of the cooked kale in my mouth and love to think of all the nutrients it has going into my body. It's very appealing right now, hope it stays that way.
> 
> Anyway, I think I'm going to do an "internet break" pretty soon, because I cannot seem to stop myself from obsessively researching statistics and anecdotal evidence on various things pregnancy related! Gotta give myself a break, lol. I think I'll probably just keep checking in here and that's it. No more google.Click to expand...

Huge hugs <3 it's so scary to admit, but trust your intuition, when you know you know. This pregnancy feels more like the one with my son was one of the first thing I told myself and I just hoped I wasn't wrong <3

I know all about the fuzz! Why can't they ever be blue? Why are they always bright red?!! :D in time, it will get easier to go and not expect to see blood. But, even now I still have the bad dreams that I will in my sleep :(. Definitely understand how you're feeling. Just remind yourself that it was different with the MC. You may see that fuzz, but at least with my MC, there were actually pink/white tiny circular pregnancy cell dots coming out as early as 5w3 (sorry for the tmi) a single piece of fuzz was so different <3

Your soup sounds so good!! <3

And your symptoms are perfect! The tiredness is a great sign and the start of nausea!! <3. My boobs are still not sore and pancakes, but with the MC they started huge and felt like they'd fall off. Hang in there, I've actually come to see very sore boobs at least in my case as not a good indicator of how it's going with the baby <3

Yes, Google is not a friend right now!! I think in some cases it helps when you lose a symptom a day of two, but by and large it made me worry more <3

Huge hugs, I truly believe this is your little rainbow. I wonder if you can get a week 6 scan? I definitely wouldn't go in before that until you can see a hb, I had said originally that I want to wait until about 7.5 or 8 wks, but my brown spot brought me in at 6w0.

<3 thank you for your sweet words and all the best <3


----------



## Kasey84

George- yay for your first baby purchase! It's a big step :)

Due dates are so hard and it's completely normal to feel the way you do. Mine was a hard day for me. My oh probably wouldn't have remembered the date only I kept reminding him. I was afraid he'd forget and I would feel crushed. It's not always the same for men. Thinking of you and sending huge hugs <3 

Mini- I think a tattoo is a beautiful idea to remember your angel. The love you have for your angel doesn't diminish the love for any other children you may have. I'm sure when they are older they will understand. I don't have the nerve to get a tattoo, but I did have a bracelet made in memory and I wear it everyday. 

Earthmama- I hope your feeling better. I had absolutely no appetite in weeks 6-7. At my last prenatal appointment I lost a couple pounds, but we still heard a strong hb on the Doppler. With ms it's normal to lose some weight. All your symptoms sound promising! It's impossible not to worry though. I still worry, even after a perfect ultrasound and hearing the hb with the Doppler. Sending hugs and positive thoughts! 

Lucy- glad to see things are still going well for you <3 Hope your ms clears soon! 

Nimyra- hope your feeling better! Bleeding is scary, even though we know it can be something harmless! I fear seeing blood everytime I go to the bathroom. I've also learned that Google is def not your friend, though I'm terrible for researching things in Google too!


----------



## ladyluck84

I haven't been on this thread in a while but just wanted to say my due date was a huge hurdle for me too and it effected me way more than my husband. I too felt upset that there are others going on maternity and I keep thinking that should be me! people at work can be incredibly insensitive


----------



## Peacenik

ladyluck84 said:


> I haven't been on this thread in a while but just wanted to say my due date was a huge hurdle for me too and it effected me way more than my husband. I too felt upset that there are others going on maternity and I keep thinking that should be me! people at work can be incredibly insensitive

My due date is today and to top it off, the :witch: showed. I just want to go to bed and get this day over with.


----------



## ladyluck84

Peacenik I'm so sorry af has showed! I actually booked a holiday with my husband and sister and I had a lot of tears in the morning and then they kept me busy for the rest of the day. I think had I stayed in bed like I wanted I would have just cried all day. Sending you a big hug on this crappy day!


----------



## george83

Peacenik said:


> ladyluck84 said:
> 
> 
> I haven't been on this thread in a while but just wanted to say my due date was a huge hurdle for me too and it effected me way more than my husband. I too felt upset that there are others going on maternity and I keep thinking that should be me! people at work can be incredibly insensitive
> 
> My due date is today and to top it off, the :witch: showed. I just want to go to bed and get this day over with.Click to expand...

Massive hugs sweetie I can't imagine how tough your finding today, my due date was yesterday and although I coped ok at work I just felt so empty all day and wanted to curl up in bed as soon as I got home. Thinking of you lots x x x


----------



## EarthMama

Peacenik said:


> ladyluck84 said:
> 
> 
> I haven't been on this thread in a while but just wanted to say my due date was a huge hurdle for me too and it effected me way more than my husband. I too felt upset that there are others going on maternity and I keep thinking that should be me! people at work can be incredibly insensitive
> 
> My due date is today and to top it off, the :witch: showed. I just want to go to bed and get this day over with.Click to expand...

Double whammy. :cry: Sending you love and good vibes, I know today must have been very very hard.


----------



## EarthMama

Peacenik said:


> ladyluck84 said:
> 
> 
> I haven't been on this thread in a while but just wanted to say my due date was a huge hurdle for me too and it effected me way more than my husband. I too felt upset that there are others going on maternity and I keep thinking that should be me! people at work can be incredibly insensitive
> 
> My due date is today and to top it off, the :witch: showed. I just want to go to bed and get this day over with.Click to expand...

Double whammy. :cry: Sending you love and good vibes, I know today must have been very very hard.


----------



## Peacenik

EarthMama said:


> Peacenik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ladyluck84 said:
> 
> 
> I haven't been on this thread in a while but just wanted to say my due date was a huge hurdle for me too and it effected me way more than my husband. I too felt upset that there are others going on maternity and I keep thinking that should be me! people at work can be incredibly insensitive
> 
> My due date is today and to top it off, the :witch: showed. I just want to go to bed and get this day over with.Click to expand...
> 
> Double whammy. :cry: Sending you love and good vibes, I know today must have been very very hard.Click to expand...

Thanks ladies. I knew you'd all understand. Thankfully I was very busy yesterday from about 6 am - 8 pm. I got home and lost it once I finally had a minute. I have today off of work and am packing up for a camping trip for the weekend so at least we'll be away from home.


----------



## Kasey84

Thinking of you peacenik and sending huge hugs. It's a tough day. I hope you have lots of support and love. <3


----------



## LucyLake

Peacenik said:


> EarthMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peacenik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ladyluck84 said:
> 
> 
> I haven't been on this thread in a while but just wanted to say my due date was a huge hurdle for me too and it effected me way more than my husband. I too felt upset that there are others going on maternity and I keep thinking that should be me! people at work can be incredibly insensitive
> 
> My due date is today and to top it off, the :witch: showed. I just want to go to bed and get this day over with.Click to expand...
> 
> Double whammy. :cry: Sending you love and good vibes, I know today must have been very very hard.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks ladies. I knew you'd all understand. Thankfully I was very busy yesterday from about 6 am - 8 pm. I got home and lost it once I finally had a minute. I have today off of work and am packing up for a camping trip for the weekend so at least we'll be away from home.Click to expand...

Peacenik, I'm so glad you and your husband will have some time away to just relax and enjoy. <3. My prayers and thoughts are with you as are hopes you rainbow in the coming days :dust: my due date is Oct. 2 and I'm very fearful of what that day will bring. Biggest hugs ever <3


----------



## LucyLake

Just a small update:

Just confirmed at least according to Baby A that we are TEAM BLUE once again! :happydance: :blue:

Lots of happy tears today, God is so, so good all the time!! <3 :cloud9:

A big brother is going to be so, so happy!! And no doubt, the spirit of what I'll always believe was our lost little boy is alive and well in our twin boys :cloud9:


----------



## twinmummy06

:happydance: Yahoo LucyLake!! Twin boys are awesome! Of course I'm not biased or anything ;)


----------



## Nimyra

Mazel Tov, Lucy! Many many blessings to you and your boys!


----------



## Kasey84

Congrats Lucy! Must be so exciting to find out the gender :)


----------



## LucyLake

Thank you so much everyone <3 Twinmummy, I still can't go there yet as a defense mechanism, but I did let myself have a very brief daydream on the scan table about two little boys spilling baby powder all over the couch. They were too cute for mommy to get mad about it. :D


----------



## twinmummy06

Lucy I know EXACTLY what you mean :hugs: I still cannot let my guard down this time, I just cant.


----------



## EarthMama

Yay twin boys!! Congrats Lucy, you are going to have SOO much fun with them. <3


----------



## LucyLake

Thank you so much everyone! And twinmummy06 exactly. I haven't told anyone yet but the board here and of course hubby and son were there to see. Today, I'm technically 14w6 based on 3/23/14 LMP due date. Baby A measures 15w6 and Baby B measures 15w2. It's a 4 day, 4% size discordance within normal 20%, but this mama freaks out about everything. I literally had to make sure Michael thought it was ok before I could go on with the day!

Huge hugs, I really get it <3


----------



## george83

Congrats Lucy! Sounds so exciting, I know you won't let us yourself picture it but I can totally picture the mischief two little boys will get into over the years!! What a blessing x x


----------



## sedgeez

Ok I'm back now after a hiatus :thumbup:

I want to update the list on the first page, so could you all just post saying an update of your current status, pregnant or ttc etc. and people not on the list, so I can put you on.

Congrats to all you lovely ladies who have got your bfps and sending baby dust to those who need it.

I have an update in my journal if anyone's interested.

Also af is currently let, but I've tested twice but both BFNs :dohh:

My cycles are irregular again currently. I'm on CD 39 today :nope:

:hugs:


----------



## Nimyra

Pregnant due in early April. Feeling sick, tired, and worried, but hanging in there! <3


----------



## Kasey84

Good to have you back sedgeez :) sending you lots of baby dust and hugs <3 

I'm pregnant and due around mid April. Nausea is easing off, but still tired and constantly worried. Like Nimyra, I'm hanging in there!


----------



## EarthMama

I'm pregnant...for now. 

Have a discouraging update, ladies. I had some very faint pink cm on the toilet paper today so I drove myself to the ER. My cervix is closed and the doctor didn't see any blood. Then she ordered an ultrasound. 

It wasn't great news. 

It only showed a 4.5 week tiny sac. I was supposed to be 6ish weeks. They asked me if I was sure of my dates and to be honest, I'm not sure. The last time I had sex that month was right before my period and I was not tracking my ovulation precisely but I have had a trend of late ovulation over the past year. Is it possible to conceive so late in ones cycle, like right before your period is supposed to come? That's the only way I can see of this being an actual viable pregnancy. I also did not test a definite for-sure positive on a pregnancy test until I was almost a week late for my period. 

I have not had anymore spotting. 

I'm not sure what to think, or feel. I don't feel a lot of hope honestly, although all my girlfriends are telling me to have faith and that it could just be a very early beginning of a baby and that I conceived super late in my cycle. It's just so hard to have faith when how things are going isn't exactly textbook. All I have is that 4.5 week sac to go on. *sigh* Going to get another ultrasound next week to see if it grows. I just feel pretty discouraged but to be honest I don't really feel surprised? I dunno. Have to just wait and see now.


----------



## Cerridwen Dru

Hello Ladies, 

I don't know why I haven't sought out women's support until now. I haven't ever had a miscarriage, however my loss is still no different. My boyfriend and I were blessed with a beautiful healthy baby boy February 15, 2012. We let my boyfriends brother and wife adopt because she can never have children and we were very unstable. The decision was right for us because the pregnancy was unplanned and I was in the middle of my divorce. Ever since the adoption became finalized we've been trying to conceive. Since December, I believe my guilt is compounded because the adoption guarantees nothing and now they are in Indiana (we're in Missouri). It's totally frustrating and we've both come a long way and I can't help but feel like I lost my chance to have another child. It's a loss for me I have periods of mourning that no other child will take away just not sure how I go on never knowing if I will have the chance to have a baby again.


----------



## Cerridwen Dru

_*Earth Mama, 

I am new to this forum but if there is anything I do know is we can't deal with the future. When I got pregnant with my daughter, even though they determined my due date by the Last Menstrual Period, she was always measuring 1-2 weeks behind (putting my ovulation at 5 days pre-menstrual) and when she was born she only weighed 6 lbs 6.8 oz (39 weeks and 3 days), my son however was born at 38 weeks and 3 days (by c-section) and he was 8 lbs 12 oz. They said I had to be so many weeks because I was on birth control pills (even though the antibiotics interfered in the birth control pills by causing sporadic ovulation) and the associated bleeding at 5 weeks pregnant caused me to ignore the fact that I was pregnant until the morning sickness started a week later and didn't stop. The point is I began to tune into my body and for some strange reason I started taking vitamins 2 weeks prior, and that is essentially all you can do. Even if this pregnancy ends (and I sincerely hope your's doesn't) you must start focusing on the positive what if? versus indulging the negative what if? Everything happens for a reason it is your responsibility to make your body a home for a baby to grow in. Hope this helps keep us posted *_


----------



## ladyluck84

I'm still TTC

Earthmomma I know its impossible but try bit to panic just yet. Like you said u may have been later


----------



## LucyLake

Welcome back Sedgeez <3. I'm due 3/23/14. Like Kasey84 and Nimyra, days are filled with worry and uncertainty, but also hope. <3

EarthMama, you are on my mind so much <3 Prayers and hugs that the week goes fast and you see your little one next week <3

Welcome new ladies!

Afm, everything is ok at the moment except my OB wants to give me Zoloft because I call more than most patients with questions like should I get checked for a uti? I've declined and will continue to. My SIL wants to give me a baby shower. It's so nice, but I can't go there, I won't even buy myself items! Her reasoning is even though this is baby 3 and 4, it's been 9 yrs and I got rid of everything but sentimental clothing and toys.

Tomorrow is my due date and have plans to let off some blue balloons and visit my baby.


----------



## Kasey84

Earthmama- I'm so sorry your going through this uncertainty. I'm sending positive thoughts and hugs your way. I hope everything turns out fine! 

We're all here for you <3


----------



## Nimyra

Lucy, I say skip the shower and have a welcome babies party once they are here. That's all I can handle this time. I'm too scared to buy a thing.

EarthMama still praying all is well with you.

Welcome new folks. I think there is a loss with giving a baby for adoption too. My friend was forced into giving up her first child by her parents and grieved terribly for a long time... Such a hard thing even when you are doing it with best intentions.

My heart hurts for all Mamas separated from their children. Here or in the world beyond.


----------



## EarthMama

Thanks for the support ladies. I am actually doing pretty good. I feel optimistic and positive right now...just accepting and like I want to find joy in life regardless of external circumstance. My doctor's appointment today was inconclusive...he did another ultrasound and didn't seem to understand what he was looking at. There was no growth since Sunday, so he ordered me more bloodwork which I will get the result of tomorrow. The bloodwork will tell us either way which direction this is going, so I'm thankful for that. 

In the meantime...since last week, I've decided to abandon my mostly raw vegan, vegetarian diet of almost 10 years and go on a paleo diet designed to fortify the body and enhance fertility. (while still eating loads of fruit and veg of course, but now including bone broth, animal flesh, organ meats and some fish) I've been on a cleansing diet for so long and I don't think that's what I need anymore. I've been on a researching frenzy since last week and already feel a lot better in many ways since changing my diet, way way more emotionally stable also. My bloodwork on Sunday revealed that I am lacking in some key minerals and I need to start adding more "mortar and stone" to my body. I've been biking 9 miles a day and my energy just feels solid for the first time in a long time so I feel like I'm on the right path at this point toward making my body a suitable host for a baby. Still taking my vitamins too of course! 

Anyway, I'll report back the result of the blood test...but even if it's another loss, I feel really okay about it...I am going to trust Nature on this. I know my rainbow baby is out there and is coming soon, I just know it. It's just a matter of when.


----------



## LucyLake

Thank you Nimyra, I love the idea. <3

EarthMama, my thoughts are with you so much today. I wanted to convey that I went in at 7w4 and then again at 8w0 and was scared out of my mind that there was no growth! It had been 3 days!!! But, the on-call all night OB was so reassuring and said expect it to take a week to see real numbers of growth. Sure enough, they had moved a day and 2 ahead respectively on the next scan! The baby is still so tiny at this stage so I have so much hope for you <3

I love the changes you are making! I've also enjoyed reading about your intentional community-very cool!


----------



## EarthMama

Thanks Lucy! I have accepted though that it's over, as I woke up covered in blood last night with bad cramping. Of course I have another ultrasound in a week to confirm and miracles CAN happen but, I feel like I know it's over now with all the blood and the bad cramping. The good news is that because I wasn't too far along, the release of this pregnancy isn't bad at all, more like a nasty period. And because it never had a heartbeat, I don't feel the same devastation that I felt with my previous loss. So I'm okay. 

To my shock I feel amazing today...don't know what's up with me, except I feel like this pregnancy has led me in a very empowered direction, despite it ending early. It could be the dietary change, but...I feel stable. More stable then I've felt all year long. So I am feeling positive and confident that in a few months or less, I will be pregnant again and maybe this time my body will be ready. <3


----------



## Nimyra

I'm so sorry EarthMama. I do believe that you are moving in a great direction and I know your Rainbow baby is coming. 

So much love and hope.


----------



## LucyLake

EarthMama, I was so sad to read this news. But, I have no doubt that a beautiful Gemini, Cancer, or Leo baby awaits you <3 my thoughts are with you there are no words <3

The changes you are making are awesome!!! I also abandoned my vegetarian diet for now just to be on the safe side. I have no doubt that your new diet will help you in your pursuit.

Wishing you all the best, always here if you want to talk <3 <3


----------



## Kasey84

I'm so sorry to hear this news Earthmama. As the others said, I'm glad you are doing ok and feeling positive about the changes you are making. I believe your rainbow is out there, it's only a matter of time <3


----------



## george83

Earthmama I feel like I'm stalking you as I posted on your first tri thread too but I am really so sorry for you, I can't imagine how your feeling or what your going through. Like the others though I'm sure your rainbow is out there waiting x x x


----------



## ladyluck84

Earth momma I'm sorry to hear that news and you have had tongi through this again. I'm glad your not feeling too down


----------



## Momsboys

moms boys/ July 2013


----------



## EarthMama

Thanks ladies, I sooo appreciate the support I've gotten from this beautiful group of women over the past year or so. 

I am still flying high, feeling wind beneath my wings so to speak. My mood is still stable and focused and determined. I am feeling pretty worn out today (probably due to the blood loss and drop in hormones) but it's okay, I KNOW I will be pregnant again soon. I'm feeling it, feeling so invigorated and encouraged with all the research I've been doing on nutrition and fertility and know this new diet will help me. I'm still cramping but my thought is that the miscarriage is pretty much over. I passed what looked like a 1/2 dollar sized clot/sack yesterday, so I think everything will start winding down now. 

I'm going to take Vitex...can you ladies offer any advice on this? Do you think it's okay to start taking it now, or wait until my bleeding has completely stopped? (it's getting pretty light today) 

Are there any other herbs or vitamins I should consider as I wind up to TTC again, and to prepare my body for a healthy pregnancy? I am also going to start Red Raspberry leaf brews today, and also possibly Red Clover blossom.


----------



## Peacenik

EarthMama said:


> Thanks ladies, I sooo appreciate the support I've gotten from this beautiful group of women over the past year or so.
> 
> I am still flying high, feeling wind beneath my wings so to speak. My mood is still stable and focused and determined. I am feeling pretty worn out today (probably due to the blood loss and drop in hormones) but it's okay, I KNOW I will be pregnant again soon. I'm feeling it, feeling so invigorated and encouraged with all the research I've been doing on nutrition and fertility and know this new diet will help me. I'm still cramping but my thought is that the miscarriage is pretty much over. I passed what looked like a 1/2 dollar sized clot/sack yesterday, so I think everything will start winding down now.
> 
> I'm going to take Vitex...can you ladies offer any advice on this? Do you think it's okay to start taking it now, or wait until my bleeding has completely stopped? (it's getting pretty light today)
> 
> Are there any other herbs or vitamins I should consider as I wind up to TTC again, and to prepare my body for a healthy pregnancy? I am also going to start Red Raspberry leaf brews today, and also possibly Red Clover blossom.

I'm so sorry EarthMama. :hugs:


----------



## sedgeez

I'm so sorry earthmama, but I'm glad you're feeling positive.

I'm currently on cycle day 47 :/ still no sign of af. I'll be testing tomorrow though, so fingers crossed. I just hate getting my hopes up. Seeing the negative test just makes me sad.


----------



## ladyluck84

Me too I would just prefer af to show I hate seeing that negative test after sitting there hoping and praying!


----------



## Kasey84

Good luck sedgeez! xx


----------



## sedgeez

A quick update, but af finally came today. I tested two days ago with a first response and it was negative. So I knew I definitely wasn't pregnant.

But af came out of the blue today. I'm just glad I can move on now and start my new cycle.


----------



## minni2906

Been taking some time for myself recently. Its been tough. Planning my sisters baby shower while still greiving my loss.

Its been 4 weeks since my D&C. Still waiting for af. My doctor told me I should wait one cycle but DF and I didn't want to. We'll let whatever happens happen. Any advice on how long I should wait for af or test?


----------



## tamzing

Hi Minni..that must be so hard to be planning a baby shower at this time! I can't imagine. Sorry for your loss.

I'm in the same boat as you... now waiting for AF or maybe BFP, if I'm lucky? I tested and was ovulating exactly 14 days after my D&C on Sept 20th, but not sure if I will be lucky or not. My husband and I are also letting whatever happens happen.
My doctor told me that it's ideal to wait 1 cycle for dating purposes, but that she's had many patients get a BFP right away, with no visit from AF. So sorry that I don't have an answer on when to test...just wanted to let you know, I'm in the same boat.


----------



## minni2906

Thanks for the response. I appreciate it. Its also good to know someone else in the same boat. Sorry for your loss as well. Maybe we'll both end up with our rainbow BFPs in a couple weeks time.


----------



## Nimyra

It took me 7 weeks to get my first AF.


----------



## LucyLake

Prayers that you get your rainbow soon Sedgeez <3. 

EarthMama, still thinking of you <3

Minni, my first cycle was 31-32 days after my MC. But, I took misoprostol-didn't have a d&c. Hope it comes quick for you, I'm sure it will. <3


----------



## minni2906

Thanks ladies.

Lucy, yesterday was day 32 since D&C. I had actually started to miscarry naturally the night before my D&C so I don't know what to go by exactly. Oh well. Going to pray and test on cheapies unless af shows!


----------



## EarthMama

I decided not to wait a cycle and just go for it. We started dtd as soon as my bleeding stopped. I didn't feel like waiting was necessary, as this MC was really only like a very heavy period and never really developed into anything at all. I am super relaxed about everything and still feeling very good. I feel very healthy and just plain accepting. MCing again was my worst fear and now that it happened...I just don't have the fear whatsoever anymore. Just gonna stay calm and healthy. :)


----------



## tamzing

*Earthmama* - such an amazing attitude to have. Best of luck to you and hoping for you to get your BFP soon!


----------



## ladyluck84

Glad to hear your ok earthmomma


----------



## minni2906

Ladies, I need your help. I had a D&C on Sept 12th. DF and I have just been letting whatever happens happen (no protection). I got a light BFP this AM. What are the chances I'm actually pregnant again and its not just residual hormones?


----------



## Nimyra

Minni, odds are it is residual, unless it gets very dark in the next week. I had residual hormones for 6 weeks and faint positives until 6 or 7 weeks. The tests are very sensitive. Sorry and hoping for the best for you!


----------



## minni2906

Don't apologize! I appreciate the input! I am not getting excited as I know it could just be residual hormones. I plan to see if it gets darker before making any appointments or anything. I just wanted to see what you ladies thought.


----------



## tamzing

Hey Minni - have you done any testing since your D&C? It may be residual but it depends on how quickly the hormones left your body.

I had my D&C Sept 20th and had a very clear BFN two weeks after (I was just testing to see if it detected any hormone -- definitely NO line at all)...it's possible that your body cleared all the hormones out of your system and this is a new pregnancy. Unfortunately it's impossible to know just by reading..hopefully you can keep testing and it will get darker and darker :) Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## minni2906

I have no had any testing since my D&C. Last hCG was 7789 two days prior to the D&C after being at 39,849 a month prior (when we saw nuggets heartbeat). That was at 6w2d. Nugget stopped growing/lost his hb at 7w3d.... Doctor never tested after the D&C.


----------



## george83

Its been a long time since anybody posted on here, how is everyone doing? I miss my angel lots today :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## ladyluck84

I'm feeling a lot more positive this week. Day 12 of my cycle


----------



## minni2906

Kept testing after my faint bfp.. it got darker. Also used a digi with weeks indicator which progressed from 2-3 to 3+. I am certain this is my rainbow baby! First appointment is tomorrow. :)


----------



## Nimyra

Minni, that is fantastic news! So glad to hear this your BFP and hoping for a rainbow baby for you!

George, I'm doing okay. Worrying all the time of course, but hanging in there. Saw the grief counselor again today after not seeing her for 5+ months. Just felt like I needed a check up. It's been hard to embrace this pregnancy, because of my fears of another loss. She reminded me that pushing away the pain doesn't actually make the pain less... and that not enjoying this pregnancy wouldn't make it any easier if I did have another loss.

Something to think about, for sure.

love to you all!


----------



## Miniegg27

Ahhhh congratulations minni!!!!!


----------



## lexieruth23

Hello everyone. I just miscarried on october 3rd I am now having symptoms of pregnancy again sore nipples hungry 24-7 and super sleepy. Its now the 30th could we already be expecting our rainbow baby. We resumed sex 2 days after the miscarriage.


----------



## Nimyra

It is possible, Lexie, good luck!


----------



## minni2906

Definitely possibly, Lexie. I had a miscarriage Sept 11, D&C Sept 12th and began having symptoms again Oct 10 with a positive test Oct 15. Good luck!!


----------



## lexieruth23

Ty so much minni and nimyra. I think im going to take a test on thursday I've been having pain in my hips like I did last time so im really hoping this is it :)


----------



## ladyluck84

Well that's sounds positive I'm always symptom spotting!


----------



## lexieruth23

Well with my last pregnancy I had sore hips really bad and then after my miscarriage it went away and now its back so im hoping and praying this is my rainbow


----------



## Tella

Hi guys, hope you dont mind me joining. Im looking for some ttc buddies that understand what im going through. However my mc was back in April. Till now we have been trying but not really hard, im feeling now that im ready to get back into it completely.

Im praying for a rainbow as my bfp was after 6 failed rounds of ART and then a natural bfp so im positive that it can happen again.

My hcg was down to 0 within a week after d&c. And had a normal cycle immediately afterwards and then it started becoming longer and longer by a day or 2 every cycle. Now I want to try femara to help o


----------



## sedgeez

So my period isn't due until next Friday, but I thought I'd try my luck testing with the first response I had.

Me and James can see a faint line, what do you ladies think?

Like I said, it's early to test.

Is it a BFP?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## sedgeez

Here's another.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Nimyra

Sedgeez, I definitely see it!!!! Praying for a sticky bean for you!

By the way, I'm on team PINK!


----------



## sedgeez

Nimyra said:


> Sedgeez, I definitely see it!!!! Praying for a sticky bean for you!
> 
> By the way, I'm on team PINK!

Thank you!

And that's wonderful news!!


:hugs:


----------



## george83

I definitely see a line too!! Fingers crossed hoping this is it for you

Nimyra congrats on team pink, very exciting


----------



## Nimyra

George, would love an update on your pregnancy


----------



## ladyluck84

Yes looks like a line congratulations


----------



## Miniegg27

I can definitely see those lines!!!! Congratulations Sedgeez!!! 

Wonderful news Nimyra!!!!


----------



## george83

Nimyra said:


> George, would love an update on your pregnancy

Thanks for asking, I'm 31 weeks now unbelievably i cant believe we've got this far and we've stayed team yellow. I'm desperate to get things sorted for the baby but it still feels way too early, I love being organised so trying to prepare for a baby and Christmas is keeping me busy. I really don't want a Christmas baby though so hoping baby stays put until its due date (jan 8th) at the earliest. 

How are things with you? And miniegg you must be on the home stretch now?


----------



## george83

Sedgeez anymore lines today?


----------



## Miniegg27

Hi George! Yes 36 weeks tomorrow! Nursery is pretty much finished just need to get everything in there!! It was my mission this weekend to buy stuff for my hospital bag so now need to get that packed. Time is going so fast! I know what you mean about bring prepared for Christmas! Can't see me being at all prepared though!!!!


----------



## LucyLake

Yay Sedgeez and huge congrats!!! :hugs:

Nimyra: congrats on team pink!! <3

Miniegg and George83: yay for how far you've gotten! So close now!! <3

I'm okay, but we have tremendous worries due to a growth discordance between the boys. It's a wait and see situation at this time. Baby A measures on my due date and B measures 2 1/2 weeks ahead of it so there's unequal sharing of the placenta which is very common with modi identicals. The worry is lots of NICU time and if A suddenly just stopped growing.


----------



## george83

Miniegg27 said:


> Hi George! Yes 36 weeks tomorrow! Nursery is pretty much finished just need to get everything in there!! It was my mission this weekend to buy stuff for my hospital bag so now need to get that packed. Time is going so fast! I know what you mean about bring prepared for Christmas! Can't see me being at all prepared though!!!!

Luckily this is our second so we don't have as much to buy for baby and I actually went out and did most of my sons Christmas present shopping last weekend so I'm glad that's out of the way. What colours have you done the nursery? It's so exciting packing your hospital bag I literally can't believe how far along you are, what's your actual due date?


----------



## george83

LucyLake said:


> Yay Sedgeez and huge congrats!!! :hugs:
> 
> Nimyra: congrats on team pink!! <3
> 
> Miniegg and George83: yay for how far you've gotten! So close now!! <3
> 
> I'm okay, but we have tremendous worries due to a growth discordance between the boys. It's a wait and see situation at this time. Baby A measures on my due date and B measures 2 1/2 weeks ahead of it so there's unequal sharing of the placenta which is very common with modi identicals. The worry is lots of NICU time and if A suddenly just stopped growing.

Lucy that must be such a worry for you, is there anything at all that you can do to help the situation?


----------



## Miniegg27

george83 said:


> Miniegg27 said:
> 
> 
> Hi George! Yes 36 weeks tomorrow! Nursery is pretty much finished just need to get everything in there!! It was my mission this weekend to buy stuff for my hospital bag so now need to get that packed. Time is going so fast! I know what you mean about bring prepared for Christmas! Can't see me being at all prepared though!!!!
> 
> Luckily this is our second so we don't have as much to buy for baby and I actually went out and did most of my sons Christmas present shopping last weekend so I'm glad that's out of the way. What colours have you done the nursery? It's so exciting packing your hospital bag I literally can't believe how far along you are, what's your actual due date?Click to expand...


Ah I c! We've gone for neutral colours for the nursery so off white walls and a gorgeous silvery grey carpet. I projected a bear on the wall and have painted it on above where the cot is!! I love going in there! Found myself just sitting in there earlier today!


----------



## george83

Miniegg27 said:


> george83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miniegg27 said:
> 
> 
> Hi George! Yes 36 weeks tomorrow! Nursery is pretty much finished just need to get everything in there!! It was my mission this weekend to buy stuff for my hospital bag so now need to get that packed. Time is going so fast! I know what you mean about bring prepared for Christmas! Can't see me being at all prepared though!!!!
> 
> Luckily this is our second so we don't have as much to buy for baby and I actually went out and did most of my sons Christmas present shopping last weekend so I'm glad that's out of the way. What colours have you done the nursery? It's so exciting packing your hospital bag I literally can't believe how far along you are, what's your actual due date?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah I c! We've gone for neutral colours for the nursery so off white walls and a gorgeous silvery grey carpet. I projected a bear on the wall and have painted it on above where the cot is!! I love going in there! Found myself just sitting in there earlier today!Click to expand...

Sounds gorgeous! I bet the bear looks so cute. When I had my son me and my oh went through a really rough patch and I was pretty much on my own so I did the nursery all by myself I even sanded down and repainted an old rocking chair and I can still remember how special it felt when it was done, I just used to sit in there for ages thinking about the baby


----------



## LucyLake

george83 said:


> LucyLake said:
> 
> 
> Yay Sedgeez and huge congrats!!! :hugs:
> 
> Nimyra: congrats on team pink!! <3
> 
> Miniegg and George83: yay for how far you've gotten! So close now!! <3
> 
> I'm okay, but we have tremendous worries due to a growth discordance between the boys. It's a wait and see situation at this time. Baby A measures on my due date and B measures 2 1/2 weeks ahead of it so there's unequal sharing of the placenta which is very common with modi identicals. The worry is lots of NICU time and if A suddenly just stopped growing.
> 
> 
> Lucy that must be such a worry for you, is there anything at all that you can do to help the situation?Click to expand...

Thank you so much George83 <3. My peri worried me so much, but I just had a scan in the middle of the night that showed babies at 396 and 510 grams with 22% discordance and only 1 week or so apart. Very good news and the team here thinks Baby B is just going to be a chubby little guy. I may be switching over here!! Anyway, sorry I came across doom and gloom. I haven't been able to shop still.

I'm glad to see that you have been getting to that point and can't wait to see how you get on. January is coming soooo quick, but late Feb seems like years away :). Wishing a safe and easy upcoming delivery for you!! <3


----------



## lexieruth23

Hello ladies I have been mia for a few days been very buisy feels good to be back. Just a recap I had had what seems to be implantation bleeding last monday and I tested thursday and got a bfn hoping it was just to early to test so ill be retesting soon hope I get my two pinks


----------



## george83

LucyLake said:


> george83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LucyLake said:
> 
> 
> Yay Sedgeez and huge congrats!!! :hugs:
> 
> Nimyra: congrats on team pink!! <3
> 
> Miniegg and George83: yay for how far you've gotten! So close now!! <3
> 
> I'm okay, but we have tremendous worries due to a growth discordance between the boys. It's a wait and see situation at this time. Baby A measures on my due date and B measures 2 1/2 weeks ahead of it so there's unequal sharing of the placenta which is very common with modi identicals. The worry is lots of NICU time and if A suddenly just stopped growing.
> 
> 
> Lucy that must be such a worry for you, is there anything at all that you can do to help the situation?Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much George83 <3. My peri worried me so much, but I just had a scan in the middle of the night that showed babies at 396 and 510 grams with 22% discordance and only 1 week or so apart. Very good news and the team here thinks Baby B is just going to be a chubby little guy. I may be switching over here!! Anyway, sorry I came across doom and gloom. I haven't been able to shop still.
> 
> I'm glad to see that you have been getting to that point and can't wait to see how you get on. January is coming soooo quick, but late Feb seems like years away :). Wishing a safe and easy upcoming delivery for you!! <3Click to expand...

I'm glad it seems like better news now Lucy, I'm keeping my fingers crossed it stays that way and hopefully baby b will just be slightly bigger. I'm not surprised you haven't been able to shop yet we decided we had to do baby shopping or Christmas shopping and Christmas shopping won, next month is baby shopping and I'm nervous just thinking about it


----------



## george83

lexieruth23 said:


> Hello ladies I have been mia for a few days been very buisy feels good to be back. Just a recap I had had what seems to be implantation bleeding last monday and I tested thursday and got a bfn hoping it was just to early to test so ill be retesting soon hope I get my two pinks

Fingers crossed it was just too early for you, hoping your positive is waiting


----------



## Greener Grass

Congratulations to you ladies who know me who went through loss at the same time as me. I am glad to see most if not all of you are now pregnant. I am sadly still on my long and winding road. I've only had one period since mi miscarriage which took 6 months to come. It has now been over almost 3 months and no period again. I'm not sure I am ever going to get to where you all are now. But anyway I wish you well. Unfortunately I cannot bring myself to look on this forum very often anymore as the pain is too much. I prefer to try not to think of my losses and my wish as it only brings me down


----------



## Nimyra

:hugs: Greener Grass :hugs: I understand. LTTTC is tough stuff. I hope your life is filled with wonderful things.


----------



## george83

Greener Grass said:


> Congratulations to you ladies who know me who went through loss at the same time as me. I am glad to see most if not all of you are now pregnant. I am sadly still on my long and winding road. I've only had one period since mi miscarriage which took 6 months to come. It has now been over almost 3 months and no period again. I'm not sure I am ever going to get to where you all are now. But anyway I wish you well. Unfortunately I cannot bring myself to look on this forum very often anymore as the pain is too much. I prefer to try not to think of my losses and my wish as it only brings me down

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry things are proving to be so difficult for you, if there was anything we could do to help you we would all do it in an instant. Hoping your rainbow is waiting just around the corner for you x x


----------



## ladyluck84

there are still some of us that are trying to fall again on here. I have fallen again and lost again since this thread started. Don't often post on here any more but still read and follow those ladies with their bfp hoping and praying that it will be me next


----------



## EarthMama

I fell pregnant again and had another loss in October. It is very difficult at times but I am determined. I just experienced my first period since MC and feel like my body is in a good place to conceive and carry a pregnancy now. Thanks to a total health and dietary overhaul, I have a much different body now then I did two months ago.

Anyway, there are a few of us still hanging around waiting for the magical rainbow baby. :) And the ladies who are pregnant already are good support too. <3


----------



## sedgeez

Here's the second test I did. I did it today. It's a first response. 

It's darker than the first one and showed up straight away.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## sedgeez

Greener grass, I totally understand. I was feeling the same the other month. I wish you all the best and keep my fingers crossed for you.

Hopefully you'll be joining us agin soon :hugs:


----------



## LeahLou

Hey ladies!
I've been reading this thread for a little while and now that we're ready again, just wanna say hey!
We've had 4 losses this year and 2 of them were due to Mirena. Still waiting for levels to completely hit 0, but we're close!!


----------



## george83

sedgeez said:


> Here's the second test I did. I did it today. It's a first response.
> 
> It's darker than the first one and showed up straight away.

Wow sedgeez I think that's a pretty definite bfp now!! Congrats hoping its your rainbow x x


----------



## Tella

sedgeez said:


> Here's the second test I did. I did it today. It's a first response.
> 
> It's darker than the first one and showed up straight away.

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Thats an awesome line! Praying for a rainbow!!!!



EarthMama said:


> I fell pregnant again and had another loss in October. It is very difficult at times but I am determined. I just experienced my first period since MC and feel like my body is in a good place to conceive and carry a pregnancy now. Thanks to a total health and dietary overhaul, I have a much different body now then I did two months ago.
> 
> Anyway, there are a few of us still hanging around waiting for the magical rainbow baby. :) And the ladies who are pregnant already are good support too. <3

Sorry for your losses. It is awesome to hear your body is in a great place, we pray for a forever bean and a lovely pregnancy next.



LeahLou said:


> Hey ladies!
> I've been reading this thread for a little while and now that we're ready again, just wanna say hey!
> We've had 4 losses this year and 2 of them were due to Mirena. Still waiting for levels to completely hit 0, but we're close!!

Soon you will be able to try again and we keep everything crossed for a forever bean and that we all will be sharing this wonderful journey!


----------



## LucyLake

Thanks George83. <3

Greener Grass--it's so good to see you again. I totally understand. Wrapping you in hugs and prayers that your rainbow is coming. Same with you EarthMama, lots of love <3 <3

Congrats Sedgeez, such awesome news!!!!

Sorry I've been away ladies, hope all of you are well. I'm on modified bedrest for placenta previa <3


----------



## StrawBerry2

Hi ladies, I would like to join this thread :) ...I am very sorry to hear about your losses as well. From the moment we see that second line we can't help but to fall in love with the idea if the little baby we hope to see in 8 months time. I also had a "chemical pregnancy" or rather a blighted ovum as my doctor seems to think. I tested really early, so I knew I was pregnant for a week and a half before I miscarried. I was 6 days late for my "period" on the day I started to bleed (16 Oct). I had an ultrasound done as well the day after and the tech said that she could see that the corpus luteum by my left ovary was still very large and was the side from which I ovulated when I conceived. A blood test put my HCG level at 4. I had several positive pregnancy tests in the week and a bit leading up to the MC but when they became more faint instead of darker I did worry. We tried again immediately - but I started my normal period again on the 12th of November. BFN. I think my body knew I just wasn't ready. Now this is my second cycle after the early MC. I am 2 DPO**I had a very positive OPK on cycle day 13. We BD'd cycle day 11, 13 and 14. So now I am going to try and hold out until after AF is due in 12 days to test.... oi...being a POAS addict I really hope I can do it**I did try something new this cycle. I started taking Royal jelly tablets as well as Macca root tablets. Google them with "TTC" in the same phrase if you haven't heard about it already. I started taking the Macca root to balance my hormones and thicken my uterine lining. The royal jelly is said to help with egg quality and ovulation. I must say I did get a positive OPK earlier than usual. I stopped taking the tabs now after O.*Good luck on your ttc journey. Be blessed.. Xxx


----------



## Tella

Sorry to hear about your loss Strawberry, I hope you get your rainbow very quickly!!!!! Im testing on Friday as i have a big race on Saturday so just incase.

I know Royal Jelly is amazing, gonna get some myself again next month. Not sure about the Macca havent read much about it.


----------



## LeahLou

So sorry strawberry! I was 12 weeks with the most recent loss. But I'm thankful for being able to try again :)

What's royal jelly??


----------



## EarthMama

I'm hoping I can hold off until my period comes or not to test. That should be in 10 days. Such a long time to wait...haha. <3

Good luck this month everyone. :)


----------



## StrawBerry2

Tella said:


> Sorry to hear about your loss Strawberry, I hope you get your rainbow very quickly!!!!! Im testing on Friday as i have a big race on Saturday so just incase.
> 
> I know Royal Jelly is amazing, gonna get some myself again next month. Not sure about the Macca havent read much about it.

Hi Tella! :) Thanks! Or shall I say: "Baié dankie" :flower:

I see you live in Pretoria! I am originally from South Africa as well! Small world hey! My husband and I live in Victoria, Australia now. 

So nice to "meet" a fellow South African on here. I will pray for a BFP for you for Friday. xXx All the best.


----------



## StrawBerry2

Hi LeahLou :) thank you :flower:

I am so very sorry to hear about your loss. 12 weeks is very far.. I can't even imagine what you have gone through. Your positive, thankful attitude is very inspiring. I am sure you will conceive your healthy rainbow baby really soon. 

Royal jelly is hard capsules made from the same stuff the queen bee eats...and she lays all the eggs (in the bee hive)...hence the connection to ovulation and the releasing of the egg :) Sorry for the very basic explanation...I am not that familiar with all the scientific terms. Just please be aware that people with allergies might have anaphylaxis due to taking Royal jelly tablets so just be very careful with that. I was fine on them, but I know I don't have any allergies thank Goodness. 

Take care and keep us updated how you go okay. xXx


----------



## Tella

EarthMama said:


> I'm hoping I can hold off until my period comes or not to test. That should be in 10 days. Such a long time to wait...haha. <3
> 
> Good luck this month everyone. :)

Good luck with the rest of the TWW, its a horrendous wait. Fx'd for a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!



StrawBerry2 said:


> Tella said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about your loss Strawberry, I hope you get your rainbow very quickly!!!!! Im testing on Friday as i have a big race on Saturday so just incase.
> 
> I know Royal Jelly is amazing, gonna get some myself again next month. Not sure about the Macca havent read much about it.
> 
> Hi Tella! :) Thanks! Or shall I say: "Baié dankie" :flower:
> 
> I see you live in Pretoria! I am originally from South Africa as well! Small world hey! My husband and I live in Victoria, Australia now.
> 
> So nice to "meet" a fellow South African on here. I will pray for a BFP for you for Friday. xXx All the best.Click to expand...

"Plesier" :winkwink:

:hi: thats awesome! You enjoying it there? We have considered going to Aus or NZ for a while but there is so much holding us here that we just never make the move. I have my own business so its kinda hard just to leave that behind.

How long have you guys been there for?

Im hoping for a miracle as well but oh well i will just take it as it comes.


----------



## StrawBerry2

Hey Tella :) Yes we love it here - it has been the best move we've ever made. For me it was much easier - seeing as my family moved out here 3 years before we did. We have been here now for a year and 3 months. Feels like home. Just safer.

What type of business do you have? I would love to start my own photography business...but i still have some studying to do before i can do that ;)

I'm originally from Port Elizabeth, but my husband and I lived in George for four years before we made the move to Australia.

I am really praying you get your BFP girl. You will get your miracle i am sure of it. Just keep the faith like you have been doing.

Keep me updated please. :hugs:


----------



## Tella

Oh yes that does make a move alot easier when you have friends and family there. We also have friends there, and considering everything that's going on here I would love to move there amd raise my kids in that safe environment. 

How you holding up in your tww? Mine is almost over. Started spotting so the witch will be here on time tomorrow. And as strange as it sounds I'm excited that I've had a short cycle. First one under 30 days ever.

Will keep you posted :winkwink:


----------



## EarthMama

I was due to start my period today but no signs of it coming. I told my husband to buy me a pregnancy test, and took one in the afternoon with diluted urine. And got this: 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v324/EllemyshShade/P1060131_zpsbda8aa7a.jpg


I hope this is my rainbow. <3


----------



## Miniegg27

Oh EarthMama that's fantastic news and very strong line! Congratulations hun and fingers crossed for your rainbow! x


----------



## Nimyra

I think this is it, EarthMama! Beautiful line!!!


----------



## Tella

Huge congrats earthmama, h&h 9 months for you and your rainbow baby!!!


----------



## lesh07

Hi ladies can I join you. I have just suffered my 1st ever miscarriage at 5+2 on friday just gone. We were trying for 8 months which is extremely quick for me as my last 2 babies took 2 1/2 and 3 years to conceive. :( Felt heartbroken especially as only 2 days before i got an ultra dark pregnancy test, then the next day i was spotting and then bright red blood. I have passed 1 tiny clot but have not bled enough yet for it to go on a sanitary towel, It's only there when I wipe but enough of it for me to know my baby has gone. :( I think after 3 days of bleeding my body is slowing down as i am noticing the bleeding disappearing. 

Hoping that i conceive my rainbow baby soon. xxx


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hallo ladies,

I had my d&c on Wednesday and don't know what to expect and for how long my hormones will be wacked. 

Please can I join since we don't prevent at the moment. Doctor gave me the green light tdt, but he doesn't know we are not preventing.


----------



## Tella

lesh, have you tested a again or confirmed the Mc by scan? given the fact that you haven't bled properly you might not have lost the baby yet. bleeding/spotting is very common in early pregnancy. keeping you guys in my prayers and that the bean is holding on in there :hugs:

angel, sorry about your loss :hugs: I would say test every other day till a negative that way you will at least know what's going on.


----------



## lesh07

No the last test I took was last Wednesday morning. Then went to docs to get checked out later that day pink spotting then friday midday, bang red. It has covered quite a bit of tissue but only dribbles on towel. It is certainly not like my af yet. Usually I would have 2 days heavy, 2 medium etc..this is like the last 2 days of my af. Been getting a mixture of browny red this afternoon. Xx


----------



## Tella

Im honestly not convinced that you are miscarring. I think you need to get to a doctor to see if you maybe need progesterone supplements as that may cause breakthrough bleeding. Keeping the hope alive for your bean *pray*


----------



## george83

Wow earthmama that's such a string positive congratulations!!! Hoping this is it for you! 

Miniegg I can't believe your ticker, your so nearly there, how are you feeling? Are you going to have our first official rainbow of the group any day now?! x x


----------



## Miniegg27

george83 said:


> Wow earthmama that's such a string positive congratulations!!! Hoping this is it for you!
> 
> Miniegg I can't believe your ticker, your so nearly there, how are you feeling? Are you going to have our first official rainbow of the group any day now?! x x

Hey george! I know I can't believe how fast the time has gone and how incredibly lucky I am to be meeting my rainbow soon. Fingers crossed it won't be too much longer now. I'm feeling fine just can't wait to meet him/her!!


----------



## ladyluck84

Congratulations earth momma what a fab line! 

Ohh miniegg good luck first one!


----------



## george83

Miniegg27 said:


> george83 said:
> 
> 
> Wow earthmama that's such a string positive congratulations!!! Hoping this is it for you!
> 
> Miniegg I can't believe your ticker, your so nearly there, how are you feeling? Are you going to have our first official rainbow of the group any day now?! x x
> 
> Hey george! I know I can't believe how fast the time has gone and how incredibly lucky I am to be meeting my rainbow soon. Fingers crossed it won't be too much longer now. I'm feeling fine just can't wait to meet him/her!!Click to expand...

Have you had any signs of labour yet? I'm so excited for you! will you be induced before christmas if you haven't gone naturally?


----------



## Miniegg27

I've been having quite a lot of period type pains but that's it. I thought maybe last night it was starting but no. I don't really want to be induced so hoping it starts naturally!


----------



## ladyluck84

That's how my friend was then all of a sudden she really felt the need to
push and had her at home. Turns out she was in labour and just though she was having "period type pains"


----------



## Miniegg27

Oh wow really! That would be quite scary if that happened!


----------



## ladyluck84

Yes all happened quickly but afterwards she said she was very lucky to don't have to go to hospital and her instincts completely kicked in


----------



## george83

Any news yet miniegg?


----------



## ladyluck84

Ladies I got my bfp at the weekend!


----------



## EarthMama

ladyluck84 said:


> Ladies I got my bfp at the weekend!

YAY YAY YAY! :happydance: CONGRATS!! <3


----------



## Tella

Huge congrats ladyluck!!!! H&H 9 months to you!!!! Look after yourself and your wonderful rainbow!


----------



## george83

ladyluck84 said:


> Ladies I got my bfp at the weekend!

Congratulations!!!! What an amazing early Christmas present, hope the next 9 months are easy on you x x


----------



## Raggydoll

Congratulations on your bfp's Earthmama, Sedgeez and Ladyluck. Wishing you all a happy and healthy pregnancy. :flower:

Miniegg hope your rainbow doesn't keep you waiting too much longer. 

George, how long have you got left?


----------



## george83

Hi raggydoll how are you? I'm 37 weeks and due January 8th so just a bit in front of you, had my last day at work today so feeling very relieved now. How are you doing?


----------



## Raggydoll

george83 said:


> Hi raggydoll how are you? I'm 37 weeks and due January 8th so just a bit in front of you, had my last day at work today so feeling very relieved now. How are you doing?

Hope you had a lovely last day. I'm on annual leave now until my maternity leave starts at 38 weeks. 

I'm doing ok, trying to encourage the baby to turn. He's been breech oblique for a while now.


----------



## LucyLake

Yay and congrats LadyLuck!!! <3. 

It's so great to see everyone starting to get get close to delivery! I'm so excited for you guys!

We have 9 weeks and 5 days left until what I think will be my official date 2/26/13 at 36+3. Not that I'm counting or anything :blush: I'm thinking about scheduling for 2/28 which is the day I miscarried on cytotec, but it's so close to going to week 37 which is seriously dangerous


----------



## EarthMama

LucyLake, how does it feel to be getting along with twins? Double the movements, aches and pains?


----------



## LucyLake

We've been so blessed that I don't want to complain, but twin pregnancy is a very different beast than singleton. I measure 40 wks already and am uncomfortable. It's not so much double movement EarthMama, since I have an anterior placenta, the boys took turns teasing me between wk 18-24. One would move on any given day and the other would scare the heck out of you by not. The next day they'd switch off. I'd go to L&D and find that they were kicking each other instead :D or their feet were all on one side, either the Baby A or B. Now they're bigger and movement is more regular, it's just that you can fall asleep driving, you feel like you're at deaths door if you don't eat 3000 calories :( and the babies like to play together at 3 am and are night owls so you try to take daytime catnaps :D

How is your pregnancy going? I'm thinking of you a lot and think it's awesome you went the progesterone route! A Leo baby sounds so fabulous, most astronauts are Leo :flower: 

Huge hugs <3


----------



## EarthMama

I am doing good. :) I have a good feeling about this one because I have more symptoms this time and just feel pregnant. Very nauseous lately (yet starving) sore nipples and already getting cravings/aversions. Plus my sense of smell is just insane...my fresh clothes out of the dryer smelled just like rotting fish! I couldn't figure out why that Is. I have barely left my bed in 3 days (hubby home thank goodness) just because I feel so run down. I'm not complaining though. :) Happy to have these symptoms if it means healthy baby. Just sent the hubby out for some fresh ginger for my tummy...woke up last night at 3am feeling terrible. Uh...yay...haha.

Basically. ..I'm "feeling it" and it's starting to hit me I'll have a newborn in August! Eek! LoL.

So cool to hear about your twin pregnancy! You are so close to the end. February is not that far off at all!


----------



## sedgeez

Hope you ladies don't mind me posting this here. I had a private scan today which went well, baby was wriggling about. Even waved at one point :thumbup:

She had to do a vaginal scan because the abdominal didn't show very well. She said I have a tilted uterus and baby was facing my back, and curled up in a ball lol so she couldn't get a completely accurate measurement. But she said their measuring fine for a 9-10 week baby.

Here's a comparison pic of my scan last week and this one. The one today is more blurry because I took it with my iPad. On that pic, the baby's head is on the right hand side and they are facing down :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Miniegg27

Hi lovely ladies! Just to let you all know my beautiful rainbow baby was born at 19.51 on 19.12.13! It's the most amazing feeling that I have been waiting for, for such a long time!

Thank you all for your support.


----------



## george83

Miniegg27 said:


> Hi lovely ladies! Just to let you all know my beautiful rainbow baby was born at 19.51 on 19.12.13! It's the most amazing feeling that I have been waiting for, for such a long time!
> 
> Thank you all for your support.

Yay!!!! Congratulations miniegg I have been waiting and waiting for this post to come through!!! Did everything go smoothly? And will you tell us about more about baby?

I can't believe after everything we've all been through we now have an actual rainbow baby to celebrate x x


----------



## george83

Raggydoll said:


> george83 said:
> 
> 
> Hi raggydoll how are you? I'm 37 weeks and due January 8th so just a bit in front of you, had my last day at work today so feeling very relieved now. How are you doing?
> 
> Hope you had a lovely last day. I'm on annual leave now until my maternity leave starts at 38 weeks.
> 
> I'm doing ok, trying to encourage the baby to turn. He's been breech oblique for a while now.Click to expand...

Have the doctors said what they'll do if baby doesn't turn? Must be really stressful for you x x


----------



## george83

LucyLake said:


> We've been so blessed that I don't want to complain, but twin pregnancy is a very different beast than singleton. I measure 40 wks already and am uncomfortable. It's not so much double movement EarthMama, since I have an anterior placenta, the boys took turns teasing me between wk 18-24. One would move on any given day and the other would scare the heck out of you by not. The next day they'd switch off. I'd go to L&D and find that they were kicking each other instead :D or their feet were all on one side, either the Baby A or B. Now they're bigger and movement is more regular, it's just that you can fall asleep driving, you feel like you're at deaths door if you don't eat 3000 calories :( and the babies like to play together at 3 am and are night owls so you try to take daytime catnaps :D
> 
> How is your pregnancy going? I'm thinking of you a lot and think it's awesome you went the progesterone route! A Leo baby sounds so fabulous, most astronauts are Leo :flower:
> 
> Huge hugs <3

My gosh Lucy sounds like you deserve a medal already, I can't imagine how different carrying twins must feel but as you've said such a blessing too, I hope you've got people taking good care of you and your managing to take things easy? x x


----------



## george83

EarthMama said:


> I am doing good. :) I have a good feeling about this one because I have more symptoms this time and just feel pregnant. Very nauseous lately (yet starving) sore nipples and already getting cravings/aversions. Plus my sense of smell is just insane...my fresh clothes out of the dryer smelled just like rotting fish! I couldn't figure out why that Is. I have barely left my bed in 3 days (hubby home thank goodness) just because I feel so run down. I'm not complaining though. :) Happy to have these symptoms if it means healthy baby. Just sent the hubby out for some fresh ginger for my tummy...woke up last night at 3am feeling terrible. Uh...yay...haha.
> 
> Basically. ..I'm "feeling it" and it's starting to hit me I'll have a newborn in August! Eek! LoL.
> 
> So cool to hear about your twin pregnancy! You are so close to the end. February is not that far off at all!

Earthmama I'm so happy to hear your feeling awful - in the nicest way if course! Feeling normal was my biggest sign something was wrong with my angel so feeling rubbish always seems like a positive thing. I hope it doesn't last too long for you though x x


----------



## george83

sedgeez said:


> Hope you ladies don't mind me posting this here. I had a private scan today which went well, baby was wriggling about. Even waved at one point :thumbup:
> 
> She had to do a vaginal scan because the abdominal didn't show very well. She said I have a tilted uterus and baby was facing my back, and curled up in a ball lol so she couldn't get a completely accurate measurement. But she said their measuring fine for a 9-10 week baby.
> 
> Here's a comparison pic of my scan last week and this one. The one today is more blurry because I took it with my iPad. On that pic, the baby's head is on the right hand side and they are facing down :haha:

Hi sedgeez you started this group so why would we mind you posting we're all so pleased to hear everybody's good news. Congratulations on such a good scan, I hope having a tilted uterus won't cause you any problems? I'm a bit naive when it comes to that? How are you feeling though? x x


----------



## Nimyra

I have a tilted uterus too, it meant vaginal scans but will be no problem otherwise.

Congrats and best wishes everyone! All is going fine here.


----------



## ladyluck84

When did everyone's symptoms really start? I have tingly nipples and achy at night and feeling sick occasional but it only lasts ten mins and then goes


----------



## Miniegg27

george83 said:


> Miniegg27 said:
> 
> 
> Hi lovely ladies! Just to let you all know my beautiful rainbow baby was born at 19.51 on 19.12.13! It's the most amazing feeling that I have been waiting for, for such a long time!
> 
> Thank you all for your support.
> 
> Yay!!!! Congratulations miniegg I have been waiting and waiting for this post to come through!!! Did everything go smoothly? And will you tell us about more about baby?
> 
> I can't believe after everything we've all been through we now have an actual rainbow baby to celebrate x xClick to expand...

Thanks hun! The birth didn't quite go to plan but at least she's here now! She's a whopper weighing in at 10lb 7!!! Huge girl, I don't know how she was fitting in my tummy. We've still not quite decided on a name yet but hopefully by the end of today!!

How are you hun?


----------



## ladyluck84

Just read above! Congratulations mini egg wow she is a big girl. Bet it doesn't feel real to have her in your arms!


----------



## EarthMama

ladyluck84 said:


> When did everyone's symptoms really start? I have tingly nipples and achy at night and feeling sick occasional but it only lasts ten mins and then goes

5 weeks 4 days is when it started for me. Now I am frequently miserable and sick, gaggjng over every meal. But not complaining. <3


----------



## EarthMama

Miniegg27 said:


> george83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miniegg27 said:
> 
> 
> Hi lovely ladies! Just to let you all know my beautiful rainbow baby was born at 19.51 on 19.12.13! It's the most amazing feeling that I have been waiting for, for such a long time!
> 
> Thank you all for your support.
> 
> Yay!!!! Congratulations miniegg I have been waiting and waiting for this post to come through!!! Did everything go smoothly? And will you tell us about more about baby?
> 
> I can't believe after everything we've all been through we now have an actual rainbow baby to celebrate x xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun! The birth didn't quite go to plan but at least she's here now! She's a whopper weighing in at 10lb 7!!! Huge girl, I don't know how she was fitting in my tummy. We've still not quite decided on a name yet but hopefully by the end of today!!
> 
> How are you hun?Click to expand...

Congrats! What a beautiful healthy rainbow princess! <3 SOOO happy for you! :)


----------



## ladyluck84

How is everyone doing?


----------



## EarthMama

Hanging in there...got a scan in just over 2 weeks. (My first one for this pregnancy) I'll be 10.2 weeks so curious as to what we'll see. A little nervous. 

I think everything is going well though. ..time will tell.


----------



## ladyluck84

Glad to hear it. I have a 6 week scan tomorrow hoping there is something there to see


----------



## george83

Good luck with your scans ladies, I'm sure it will be but hoping its fantastic news for you both, Lady Luck I can only imagine how nervous you must be feeling tonight, I barely slept the night before our early scan and then had to get through the whole day as our appointment wasn't until 4pm. I know you'll both be fine though, sendings lots of sticky baby dust your ways x x


----------



## Nimyra

I've made it to 27 weeks! Hooray! This pregnancy is finally starting to feel more like something I may be able to enjoy a little. 

I've having a hard time these days with some off-topic family drama... 3 out of 4 members of my family of origin aren't speaking to me because of my "selfishness" in canceling a vacation back during Thanksgiving. Its very sad, but I'm trying to move on and focus on creating healthy relationships.

I hope everyone is doing well. <3


----------



## ladyluck84

Seen my jelly bean measuring exactly right at 6w2d and saw the heart beat!


----------



## LucyLake

Loved returning to this thread to read good news!! :flower:

Miniegg27: huge congrats! Smiling so much to read about the first rainbow here!! :)

George83: you must be so close! Saying prayers for an easy and amazing delivery! I can't wait to hear about it! :flower:

Nimyra: great news that you're doing well and entering third tri :flower:

Sedgeez: yay and congrats on your scan!!! <3

EarthMama: when you know you know is how I feel. I can tell that you're much more confident this time and those symptoms are awesome!!! I'm so glad you're doing well and that's just amazing that you're so patient to wait to 10 wks!! <3

LadyLuck84: congrats on a beautiful healthy bean!! :flower: even now, my boobs are barely sore. In wk 6, I just about lost my mind when soreness ended! I had so much with my mc. But, it turned out ok. At least for me, breast soreness relates more to impending AF, impending miscarriage doom!!!

AFM, it's going ok, but won't stop worrying until the boys are in my arms!!


----------



## LeahLou

Thanks for welcoming me to y'all's thread a little while ago, but it's hard to see every one pregnant when I thought it was a TTC thread. Not to say I'm not happy for all of you and am so excited everyone is having rainbows! Congrats y'all! See ya around the forum :)


----------



## LucyLake

LeahLou said:


> Thanks for welcoming me to y'all's thread a little while ago, but it's hard to see every one pregnant when I thought it was a TTC thread. Not to say I'm not happy for all of you and am so excited everyone is having rainbows! Congrats y'all! See ya around the forum :)

I hear you <3. This has been a very lucky thread that started almost a year ago after a bunch of us had Jan/Feb 13' losses. Sending you lots of :dust: and love :flower:


----------



## LucyLake

george83 said:


> Good luck with your scans ladies, I'm sure it will be but hoping its fantastic news for you both, Lady Luck I can only imagine how nervous you must be feeling tonight, I barely slept the night before our early scan and then had to get through the whole day as our appointment wasn't until 4pm. I know you'll both be fine though, sendings lots of sticky baby dust your ways x x

I think I remember reading your due date was 1/7/14 George83? Sending good vibes and well wishes!! <3. For all we know, you've had your Lo by now?!! :flower:


----------



## george83

Nimyra said:


> I've made it to 27 weeks! Hooray! This pregnancy is finally starting to feel more like something I may be able to enjoy a little.
> 
> I've having a hard time these days with some off-topic family drama... 3 out of 4 members of my family of origin aren't speaking to me because of my "selfishness" in canceling a vacation back during Thanksgiving. Its very sad, but I'm trying to move on and focus on creating healthy relationships.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well. <3

I'm glad your pregnancy is going well but I'm sorry family are spoiling it for you. I had issues when I was pregnant with my son and its such a shame because you never get the time back. I hope things turn around or at least you manage to not let them get to you x x


----------



## george83

ladyluck84 said:


> Seen my jelly bean measuring exactly right at 6w2d and saw the heart beat!

So so pleased for you sweetie!! That's great news, my baby measured 2 days behind at an early scan and it worried the life out of me so hope you can begin to relax now x x


----------



## george83

LucyLake said:


> george83 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck with your scans ladies, I'm sure it will be but hoping its fantastic news for you both, Lady Luck I can only imagine how nervous you must be feeling tonight, I barely slept the night before our early scan and then had to get through the whole day as our appointment wasn't until 4pm. I know you'll both be fine though, sendings lots of sticky baby dust your ways x x
> 
> I think I remember reading your due date was 1/7/14 George83? Sending good vibes and well wishes!! <3. For all we know, you've had your Lo by now?!! :flower:Click to expand...

Hi Lucy glad things are going well for you and the twins, I can't imagine how your coping physically growing two little babies hope your managing to take things as easy as possible. My baby is due on Wednesday but I've had no signs of anything as yet so expecting to go over. I'm happy to have baby's birthday as far away from Christmas as possible but not sure if I can take two weeks of not knowing when it will happen!


----------



## ladyluck84

Had some brown spotting today so worried sick. Going for another scan tomorrow


----------



## george83

ladyluck84 said:


> Had some brown spotting today so worried sick. Going for another scan tomorrow

Brown spotting can be fine, I know you won't be able to but try not to panic, I had a bleed with red blood at the start of this pregnancy followed 2 weeks later by 2 weeks of brown bleeding but both times it was all ok. Thinking of you x x x


----------



## LucyLake

ladyluck84 said:


> Had some brown spotting today so worried sick. Going for another scan tomorrow

Hang in there mama. I had brown at 6+0 and thought blighted ovum. Little did I know that it was twins and that spotting is quite common with multiples! You've seen a good heartbeat and it's hard to overestimate just how unusual that is to go away quite honestly. Easier said than done, but pour yourself into FB, books, sleeping, anything to take your mind off it until your scan. 

I made myself a rule with my rainbow pregnancy, even one spot would bring me in to the ER the second I saw it. Boy, did it help with rainbow anxiety. Make a similar rule and try to get in and see your bean if you can today...


----------



## LucyLake

george83 said:


> LucyLake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> george83 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck with your scans ladies, I'm sure it will be but hoping its fantastic news for you both, Lady Luck I can only imagine how nervous you must be feeling tonight, I barely slept the night before our early scan and then had to get through the whole day as our appointment wasn't until 4pm. I know you'll both be fine though, sendings lots of sticky baby dust your ways x x
> 
> I think I remember reading your due date was 1/7/14 George83? Sending good vibes and well wishes!! <3. For all we know, you've had your Lo by now?!! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Lucy glad things are going well for you and the twins, I can't imagine how your coping physically growing two little babies hope your managing to take things as easy as possible. My baby is due on Wednesday but I've had no signs of anything as yet so expecting to go over. I'm happy to have baby's birthday as far away from Christmas as possible but not sure if I can take two weeks of not knowing when it will happen!Click to expand...

Oh Lordy, these rainbow babies sure do like to tease us, don't they? :D you go through weeks of spotting and now baby wants to stay put!! If I didn't know any better I'd say that's a little princess who wants to set the rules for mommy :D. Can't wait to hear about him/her George83.

It's going ok, just extremely uncomfortable. In wk 27, babies already weighed a combined 6 pounds and I measured 43 wks. :brat:


----------



## george83

Oh my gosh lucy measuring 43 weeks i can not even imagine, i measured 33 last time i was checked and i already had my due date in sight. have the doctors said how long you'll be allowed to go to? 

My oh keeps saying this has to be a little girl too, the pregnancy has been so different to my son's which was simple and straight forward, this one has just felt like its been more difficult since the beginning, not that we've had any real dramas but more than last time


----------



## calm

Hello there ladies. Its been brought to our attention that this thread is being misused as a pregnancy thread. I would like to invite you to open a new thread in the pregnancy section. It is of course normal to want to check on your old TTC buddies, but when the thread gets dominated by pregnancy talk instead of TTC support, is not fair on the other users who are TTCing their rainbow baby :flower:


----------



## george83

Ladies I started a new thread in the pregnancy after a loss section called '2013 rainbow babies' please keep in touch in there, I would hate for us all to miss out on up dates and baby news x x


----------



## Wobbles

Following up on this.

I have decided to close so people can move on to a 2014 group thread in the relevant areas. Friends can follow appropriately and also follow journals where there is one. <3


----------

